# Circuitos Para Guitarra Eléctrica (Incluyen diagramas de pedales Boss)



## anfis

Gente quiero compartir este link que es de donde yo saque el pedal guvnor de marshall. Pispeenlo que hay efectos convencionales hasta compresores, chorus, flangers y mas.

www.tonepad.com


----------



## Dano

¿Que pedales haz armado de alli?

Saludos


----------



## anfis

Arme la distorsion Guvnor y anda muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## Dano

Ando con ganas de armarme un octavador, por segunda vez porque en la primera andube con el de Roger Meyer y me dió muchos dolores de cabeza y todavía no funciona.

Saludos


----------



## x over

Para quienes estén interesados en pedales, esta página tiene excelentes réplicas y también algo de teoría.

Yo he armado varios pedales de esta página, pero sin lugar a dudas el mejor es el Sans Amp GT, su emulación es simplemente alucinante.
     REVISENLA! 

http://www.pisotones.com/


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

estimado x over, ,entiendo que haz armado el famoso GT2 de pisotones, donde conseguiste los integrados recomendados en el armado los famosos 'TCL2262CP?, si los encontraste podrias contame donde y como conseguirlos, gracais


----------



## x over

Me temo que tendré que defraudarte, pero la versión que pude armar es con 4 integrados (dobles, no pude conseguir los otros), los famosos TL072; si lo que te preocupa es el sonido debo decir que he escuchado el original y el sonido de la réplica es idéntico, aún no he encontrado a alguien que me diga lo contrario. (que pueda apreciar la diferencia). Por lo que sé, con los integrados  a los que tu te refieres  sólo cambia el rango dinámico a manejar (voltaje) por lo que, de haber diferencias, se notarían únicamente con niveles altos de ganancia (perillas al tope). Cabe destacar que el GT2 se comporta muy bien sin necesidad de llevar las perillas al máximo.

(Si alguien sabe algo mas de los TL en cuestión se agradece)
Los TL072 debieran ser fáciles de encontrar en cualquier tienda.

Dano, si lo que buscas es un octavador te recomiendo el Ampeg Scrambler, es SOBERBIO. (Zeppelin lo usa en el Physical Graffiti, y creo que también lo usa con un Wha en el disco The song Remains the same, hace mucho ruido ) Creo que los esquemas y demás están en Tonepad.


----------



## victor495

Si es que necesitan información extra sobre cualquier pedal (o una gran cantidad) podrian visitar: www.plexilandia.cl/foro es un foro de diy totalmente en español


----------



## Fogonazo

*Recopilación de Circuitos Para Guitarra Eléctrica 
*

*DISTORSION:*
1901 (VOX) 
Bee-baa distortion (Roland) 
Bluesbreaker (Marshall) 
Tone bender (Colorsound) 
Big Muff Pi (Electro Harmonix) 
Electra 
II be distortion (modificacion de la dist Electra) 
Blender (Fender) 
Foxie Lady (Guild) 
Fuzz Face 
Super Fuzz (Maestro) 
Guvernor (Marshall) 
Omnidrive (John Hollis) 
Purple Pedal 
Rocky Head 
Sonic Distortion (Ibanez) 
Super Fuzz (Univox) 
Tone bender (Vox-Suppa) 

*OCTAVADORES:*
Diferential Octave (Stellan Lenghberg) 
Green Ringer (Amstromg) 
Octave/Fuzz (Stellan Lenghberg) 
Scrambler (J.D. Sleep) 
Octavador Shin Ei 
FoXX Tone Machine 

*COMPRESORES:*
Black Box 
Compresor (Craig Anderton) 
1903 (Vox) 

*MODULACION Y ECO: *
Atack delay 
Phaser (Carlin) 
Envelope modifier (DOD) 
Tremolo EAN 
Vibramatic (mod del tremolo EAN) 
Tremolo Kay 
Modificacion de Tremolo Kay 
Tremolo PET (Joe Davisson) 
Tremolo (Stellan Lenghberg) 

*Filtros, EQ y Booster *
Booster de agudos de Brian May 
Wah-wah Cry baby (Jim Dunlop) 
Booster de agudos Rangemaster (Dallas) 
Simulador de altavoces (Fender) 


*Otros efectos:*
Retro Stereo (Graig Anderton) 

==============================================================
*DISTORSION VOX 1901 *

Lista de Componentes: 
Condensadores:
0.01uf 
0.001uf 
1uf x2 (electrolíticos) 
0.056uf 
500pf 
Resistencias: 
1M x4 
10k 
4.7k 
12k 
50k 

Semiconductores: 
* Diodos 1N4148; 1N914; 1n4001 o Alguno de Germanio (1N31A) 
* Un operacional de alta ganancia y bajo ruido 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 Jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de batería 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*BEE-BAA DISTORTION *

Buena distorsión. Tiene la onda de los Tone Bender pero añade la llave inversora doble para dosificar la cantidad de distorsión y la simple para cambiar el tono.
Las llaves deben ser de pulsador y lo suficientemente resistentes para poder pisarlas (si se quiere operarlas con el pie por supuesto) 

Voltajes de diagnóstico de los transistores: 

Q1: 
Base: 1.2 a 1.3 V. 
Emisor: 0.55 a 0.65 V. 
Colector: 4.9 a 5.5 V. 

Q2 y Q3 
Base: 1.1 a 1.2 V. 
Emisor: 0.5 a 0.6 V. 
Colector: 5.1 a 5.6 V. 

Lista de Componentes: 
Condensadores: 
4700pf x 2 
100pf 
2200pf x 3 
0.1pf 
6800pf 
Electrolíticos: 
1uF x 6 
47uf 
10uf x 2 
47uf 

Semiconductores: 
3 NPN cualquiera (2N3904 o 2N5058) 
Resistencias: 
1k x 3 
10k x 6 
100k x3 
18k 
1.8k 
15k x 2 
1.5k x 2 
33k 
47k x 3 
22k 
220k 
68k 
Potenciómetros 
4x 100k log 
Switch´s 
1 llave inversora doble 
1 llave inversora simple 

Además de: caja, una llave inversora doble para el by-pass, 1 Jack stereo para la entrada y uno mono para la salida, Jack de transformador, clip de batería, etc. 

Diagrama Esquemático 

 ============================================================= 
*MARSHALL BLUEBREAKER *

Lista de Componentes 

Esta distorsión es muy simple y muy versátil. Utiliza cuatro diodos en serie/paralelo para el recorte de la señal y un operacional dual (TL072) para amplificar la señal. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores: 
0.01uf x 3 
0.1uf x 4 
47pf 

Electrolíticos: 
100uf 

Semiconductores: 
Diodo 1N4001 
Diodos 1N4148 x 4 
Operacional dual (TL072 u otro de la serie) 

Resistencias 
2.2M 
1M x 2 
47k x 2 
33k 
27k 
10k 
6.8k x 2 
220k 
1k 

Potenciómetros: 
25k log 
100k log 
100k lin 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 Jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de batería 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático 

 ============================================================== 
*TONE BENDER III (COLOURSOUND) *

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores: 
220pf 
0.22uf 
0.1uf x 2 
2200pf 

Electrolíticos 
22uf 
10uf 

Semiconductores 
1N270 o 1N34A (germanios) 
3 PNP´S cualquiera (no obstante recomiendo germanio: EJ NKT225 o AC128) 

Resistencias 
1M 
47k 
10k x 5 
220k x 2 
3.3k 
18k 

Potenciómetros 
100k lin 
250k lin 
100k log 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 Jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de batería 
Jack de transformador 


Diagrama Esquemático 


============================================================== 
*BIG MUFF PI *

Lista de Componentes 

Otra distorsión de las buenas... 

El Big Muff Pi es otra de las distorsiones más circulantes de la red fabricada originalmente por Electro Harmonix y dibujada originalmente por RG Keen y distribuida en formato PDF. 

La versión que hay en esta página es la del clon de JD Sleep. Tiene algunos cambios con respecto a la original que son: 

• Cambio de valor en los condensadores de buffer de diodos. De 0.1uf del original a 0.047uf 
• Inclusión de una resistencia pull-down de 100k en el tercer transistor de izquierda a derecha. Está en la versión del Big Muff Pi "Green Russian" (o "Ruso Verde" pero no en los diagramas más viejos en PDF 
• El condensador de 100pf conectado a tierra de la entrada. Quizás esté ahí para filtrar algunas señales de radiofrecuencia. 
• La resistencia de 4.7M de al lado del condensador anterior. Para prevenir click´s cuando la llave inversora de by-pass se activa 
• El condensador de 100uf a tierra de la línea de +9 V. Debe de ser para filtrar alguna frecuencia de 60/50 Hz de alguna corriente alterna mal filtrada del transformador. 

• Otros valores de los condensadores que no son fáciles de conseguir en la actualidad. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores: 
200pf 
0.1uf x 6 
0.0039uf 
0.047uf x 2 
470pf x 3 
100pf 
0.01uf 

Electrolíticos: 
100uf 

Semiconductores: 
4 diodos (1N4001, 1N4148, 1N914-silicio-; 1N34A u otro germanio) 
4 transistores NPN 2N3904, 2N5088, Etc. u algún de germanio 

Resistencias: 
390k 
10k 
100k x 4 
2.2k 
39k x 2 
15k x 3 
100 x 3 
470k x 3 
1k 
4.7M 
8.2k x 2 

Potenciómetros: 
100k log x 2 (sustain y volumen) 
100k lin (tono, es el que esta antes de ultimo transistor) 

Otros: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de batería 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*ELECTRA DISTORSION *
Lista de Componentes 

Tengo que confesar que este circuito nunca lo he construido. Es la distorsión que todos recomiendan para los principiantes, pero de todos modos en vez de hacer esta versión el primer circuito que armé fue la II be (Que también está en esta web). 

Aún asi, si hacemos una comparativa de los dos circuitos puedo decir que la Electra distorsiona muchísimo mas que la IIbe. Esto se debe a que la II be tiene una resistencia de 1k que te recorta mucha ganancia y termina sonando más como un booster que como una distorsión. De todos modos se puede aumentar el valor de esa resistencia o aún mejor sustituirla con un preset  para graduar la cantidad de fuzz (quizás haga esto en próximas entregas) 

Volviendo a esta distorsión puedo decir que NO ES PARA NADA RECOMENDABLE hacerla con transistores 2N3904 y diodos 1N4001 como yo hice mi II be. Esto se debe ha que el silicio no es un buen semiconductor para aplicaciones relacionadas con distorsión (que es literalmente sobre-amplificar la señal de la guitarra para que sature y recorte las puntas de la onda en forma casi cuadrada); ya que supuestamente el silicio produce mas potencia y menos distorsión.
Aconsejo utilizar semiconductores de germanio como por ejemplo algún transistor de la serie AC o NKT como el AC128 del Fuzz Face original; y algun diodo 1N34A también de germanio. 

Germanio - 2N388A (NPN) or 2N527A (PNP); 
Silicio - 2N5088, MPSA18, BC108C, BC109C, BC209 

Supuestamente tiene que sonar fantástico, como un Tube Screamer o algo así. Con excepción de los diodos el circuito es el mismo que el "Electra Power Overdrive" que estaba en las guitarras marca Electra de los 70 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores: 
0.1 uf x 2 

Semiconductores: 
6 diodos (recomiendo germanio: 1N34A 1N276) 
1 NPN (recomiendo germanios como el AA127 pero un 2N3904 de silicio funciona bien aunque no suena tanto) 

2 diodos: 1N4001, 1N4148, 1N914 (silicio) 
1N276, 1N34A (germanio) 
1 NPN: 2N3904, 2N5088, 2N5089 (silicio) 
2N388A (germanio) 

Resistencias 
470 
2.3M 
47k 

Potenciómetros 
100k log 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*II BE (Modificación de la Distorsión Electra) *

Lista de Componentes 

Esta modificación permite tener un control sobre el tono (aunque también influye en la ganancia), más que nada sobre los rangos de frecuencia más agudos.
También posee 4 diodos más que la Electra original lo que recorta mucho más la señal. De todos modos la resistencia de 1k que está conectada en paralelo con el colector y la base del transistor le quitan muchísima ganancia y suena más como un booster o un preamplificador. Se puede sustituir por una de 1M o más y ahí la cosa se espesa un poco más. O si no por un potenciómetro para controlar la cantidad de drive. Aunque no quedaría nada mal ponerle los mismos valores de la Electra original a todas las resistencias y ahí si sería una distorsión masiva. 

Por último, recomiendo no usar silicio porque nos suena bien en este tipo de distorsiones. Cualquier cosa también leer el artículo sobre la Electra para que se den una idea mas global de adonde proviene y hacia adonde va esta distorsión. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores:
0.1 uf x 2 

Semiconductores 
6 diodos (recomiendo germanio: 1N34A 1N276) 
1 NPN (recomiendo germanios como el AA127 pero un 2N3904 de silicio funciona bien aunque no suena tanto) 

2 diodos: 1N4001, 1N4148, 1N914 (silicio) 
1N276, 1N34A (germanio) 
1 NPN: 2N3904, 2N5088, 2N5089 (silicio) 
2N388A (germanio) 

Resistencias 
680 
2.2M 
47k 

Potenciómetros 
10k lin 
100k log 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*BLENDER (FENDER) *

Lista de Componentes 

Uno de los pocos efectos fabricados por Fender. Este dispositivo es en si una distorsión con generación de octava. 

Los dos primeros transistores son 2N3391A y los demás 2N3391, los diodos originales son de germanio; los 1N276 pero si no se pueden conseguir siempre están los 1N34A 

El circuito del medio me hace acordar mucho a un Green Ringer (la parte de los dos diodos). Por supuesto que esta es la parte encargada de la octava. Supongo que podría seleccionarse con una llave inversora doble que saltee esta parte del circuito 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 

0.1uf x 4 
0.05uf 
0.003uf 
0.001uf 


Electroliticos 

10uf x 10 

Semiconductores 
4 diodos de germanio (1N34A u otro) 
1 diodo 1N4001 (o 1N4148; 1N914) 
2 transistores 2N3391A 
3 transistores 2N3391 

Resistencias 
15k x 2 
560k 
47k x 2 
150k x 3 
10k x 4 
680 
120k 
220k 
8.2k x 2 
27k x 3 
100k x 2 
820 x 2 
3.9k x 2 
18k 

Potenciómetros 
100k blend 
50k level 
25k tone 
10k Sustain 

Otros: 
1 llave inversora para seleccionar la octava 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*FOXY LADY (GUILD) *

Lista de Componentes 

Este circuito corresponde a la versión del Foxie Lady de tres potenciómetros y no es más que una copia del Big Muff Pi con los valores de los componentes cambiados. Aparentemente Electro Harmonix (los fabricantes del Big Muff) fueron los que comenzaron a fabricar este pedal por contrato para Guild antes de que ellos comenzaran ha hacerlo por cuenta propia (es por eso que se explica la semejanza y que algunos Foxie lady's viejos tengan las siglas EH marcadas en una esquina del circuito) 

De todos modos suena distinto a un Big Muff y se pueden hacer muy buenos clones usando transistores BC109C y BC549C 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores: 
0.047uf 
0.12uf x 7 
470pf x 2 
4nf 
0.1uf 

Electrolíticos 
100uf 

Semiconductores: 
5 diodos (1N4001, 1N4148, 1N914-silicio-; 1N34A u otro germanio) 
4 transistores NPN 2N3904, 2N5088, etc u algun germanio 

Resistencias 
7.5k x 2 
470k x 3 
100k x 4 
100 x 3 
12k x 4 
4.2k 
33k x 3 
390k 
3.3k 

Potenciómetros 
100k log x 2 (sustain y volumen) 
100k lin (tono, es el que esta antes de ultimo transistor) 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*FUZZ FACE (DALLAS ARBITRER) *

Lista de Componentes (Otra leyenda.) 

Tengo que aclarar que esto no es para principiantes. Si no tenes un multímetro y al menos algunos conocimientos de electrónica ni lo intentes. Puede que tires tu tiempo y tu dinero a la basura. El primero que yo hice era tan precario y poco cuidado que terminó sonando como el teclado de Van Halen en Jump! (lo hice con 2N3906 y me recortaba la señal totalmente cuadrada). 

Para los que quieran también facilito la versión con transistores NPN 

Ah.. y si tienen ganas pueden ver mi traducción de "La tecnología del Fuzz Face" de RG Keen. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores 
2.2uF 
22uF 
0.1uF 

Semiconductores 
2 transistores de germanio seleccionados 
NKT225 y AC128 (PNP) originales 

Substituciones 
2N508A 
2N527 
NTE158 
NTE126 

Resistencias 
1 - 33k 
1 - 8.2k 
1 - 470 
1 - 100k 

Potenciómetros: 
500k log 
1k lin 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*SUPER FUZZ (MAESTRO) *

Lista de Componentes 

Otra distorsión mas... 
Transistores de silicio 
Potenciómetro de 30k stereo (rotulado como "Balance")

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores:
0.1uf 
0.05uf X 2 
0.22uf 
0.01uf 
0.02uf X 2 
0.0056uf 
680pf X 2 

Electrolíticos 
1uf 
220uf 

Semiconductores 
6 - 2N5088 

Resistencias 
1 - 470 
1 - 680 
1 - 1.5k 
1 - 10k 
1 - 15k 
2 - 33k 
2 - 47k 
1 - 68k 
3 - 100k 
1 - 150k 
2 - 220k 
1 - 470k 
2 - 1M 
1 - 1.5M 

Potenciómetros 
30k dual o stereo 
100k log 
100k lin 

Otros 
1 llave inversora 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 Jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*GUVENOR (MARSHALL) *

Lista de Componentes 

Pero me parece que lo compre ya armado como el canal de distorsión en un Marshall Valvestate de 30 watts. Son los mismos controles, los mismos valores... hummmmm...... 

En simulación se comporta como se comporta cualquier distorsión. Generando una onda casi cuadrada. Estoy seguro de que funciona en la vida real. 

Lindo proyecto para agregarle canal de distorsión a un amplificador chico que no lo tenga (por lo del foot-switch de corte) 

Lista de Componentes: 

Resistencias 
100 ohm 
680 ohm x 2 
1k 
1.5k 
2.2k 
10k 
22k 
47k x 2 
680k 
1M 
2.2M 
4.7k 

Potenciómetros 
100k log x 2 
10k lin x 3 

Condensadores
120pF 
220pF 
470pF 
4n (0.005uF) 
10n (0.01uF) x 2 
68n (0.068uF) 
100n (0.1uF) x 3 
220n (0.22uF) x 2 

Electrolíticos 
10uF 

Semiconductores 
1 operacional dual TL072 
3 Diodos LED 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*OMNIDRIVE (JOHN HOLLIS) *

Lista de Componentes 

Una de las más versátiles distorsiones que conozco. Tiene switch´s y potenciómetros para controlarla por donde se la mire. 

Como sugerencia puedo decir que se pueden usar llaves inversoras dobles para ver que switch esta prendido. Solo usen la primera llave inversora para el switch y a la otra suéldenle una resistencia de 4.7k y luego un led; en el conector central el positivo de la bateria. 

De ese mismo modo se pueden usar leds bicolores pra las llaves inversoras de "Boost" y "Mode" 

Los operacionales son TL072 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores: 
10nf x 2 
1nf x 3 
47pf 
47nf 
100nf 

Electrolíticos 
10uf x 4 
1uf x 2 

Semiconductores 
4 diodos 1N914 (u otro silicio) 
2 operacionales duales (TL072 u otro parecido) 

Resistencias 
1M x 3 
330k 
100k x 4 
220k x 2 
10k x 8 
1k x 3 
3.9 

Potenciómetros 
470k log 
10k lin 
47k log 
100k log 

Otros 
2 llaves comunes 
3 llaves inversoras 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*PURPLE DISTORSION *

Lista de Componentes 

Lo único que puedo decir de esta distorsión es que es masiva, muy saturada pero muy manejable y versátil si bajas alguno de los potenciómetros. 

Es un circuito con 2 etapas de recorte de señal mas una seleccionable a través de una llave inversora doble para un sonido más de "solo". Es casi igual que un Big Muff con la salvedad de esta llave 

Los transistores son de silicio (aunque yo nunca descarto el germanio) y los diodos 1 y 2 son 1N34A (germanio) y los demás 1N914 (silicio). 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores: 
0.1uf 
470pF x 4 
0.01uf 
0.0047uf 
0.22uF x 3 tant 


Electrolíticos 
1uf 
0.47uf x 5 tantalio 

Semiconductores 
6 diodos (1N914 silicio; 1N34A germanio) 
5 NPN (2N5088;2N5089;2N3904) 
1 Led 

Resistencias 
39k x 2 
100k x 6 
100 x 4 
1k 
470k x 4 
15k x 4 
8.2k x 3 
2.2k x 2 
10k 
330k 

Potenciómetros 
100klog x 3 
100klin 


Otros: 
1 llave inversora doble 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 Jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*ROCKY HEAD (STELLAN LENGHBERG) *

Lista de Componentes 

Esta es una distorsion que simula bastante bien una de valvulas con habilidad de imitar a un amplificador viejo a valvulas ( con un poco de imaginacion, por supuesto!) 

Gracias a los Leds y a los dos controles de ganancia es posible imitar varias configuraciones de distorsion a valvulas. (aunque esa es mi opinion de todos modos) 

En el circuito he usado TL072 pero pueden usar los operacionales que tengan a mano. 

Se le pueden cambiar los diodos por algun silicio (1N4148 o 1N914) o germanio. Pero el sonido crunchy se debe especificamente a los leds. 

Tambien se puede cambiar la respuesta de graves toqueteando el capacitor de la entrada que esta abajo del primer operacional en el circuito. Eligiendo uno entre 2.2uf a 220nf te da un recorte de graves del orden de los 40 a 340hz. 

¡Las posisbilidades son infinitas! 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*ROCKY HEAD CON CONTROL DE TONO *

Lo mismo que la rocky head original pero con un control de tono entre las etapas de recorte de señal y la de amplificación final. 
Me tome la libertad de cambiar los operacionales para operar con una fuente no partida 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores: 
0.1uf x 3 
10pf 
58pf 
0.22uf x 3 
20pf 
1nf 
47nf 
22nf 
10nf 
330pf 

Electroliticos 
10uf x 2 

Semiconductores 
4 leds 
2 operacionales duales (TL072) 

Resistencias 
1k 
220k 
10k 
100k x 2 
47 ohm 
4.7k x 3 
470k x 2 
22k 
150k 
33k 
47k x 3 
470 


Potenciometros 
100k log x 2 
100k lin 
10klog 

Otros 
1 llave inversora 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*SONIC DISTORSION SD-1 (IBANEZ) *

Una gran distorsión. es muy parecida a otras pero suena totalmente única. 

El control de tono que posee no recorta los altos sino mas bien los bajos, y no suena tan parecido a las otras distorsiones que tienen un par de diodos para recortar la señal (como el Tube Screamer de Ibanez). Tiene un montón de bajos y un sonido un poco más metálico que el Big Muff pero mucho menos saturado. Muy buenas definiciones de las notas tocando acordes (poca intermodulación). 

Tambien se puede disminuir la resitencia de 68k para aumentar la ganancia y el feedback pero queda a gusto del constructor. 

Puede que existan algunos problemas de ruido de fondo que solucionare en próximas entregas pero se da en contadas excepciones. Aun así es un caño y si le pones un indicador Millenium para cuando está activado no tenés nada que envidiarle al original. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
0.047uf X 2 
220pf 
0.01uf 
0.027uf 
0.1uf X 2 

Electroliticos 
22uf 
47uf x 2 


Semiconductores 
2 diodods 1N4148 u 1N914 
1 NPN 2N3904 u otro parecido 
1 operacional dual TL072 o 4558 


Resistencias 
470 
10k x 4 
1k x 2 
510k 
6.8k x 2 
2.2k x 2 
33k 
100k 
4.7M x 2 

Potenciometros 
250k lin POTM3 
25k lin POTM3 
50k log POTM3 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*SUPER FUZZ (UNIVOX) *

El Univox Super Fuzz es un diseño de fines del 69, principios del 70 que incluye un par de caracteristicas muy buenas. Una es la generacion de octava hecha por el par de transistores diferenciales. Y la otra es la posisbilidad de elegir entre un corte de frecuencias del rango de 1khz o dejarlo sonando a todo cañon para lograr una amplificadora gama de sonidos. 

Se pueden usar leds para el recorte de la señal pero se necesita mucha señal en la entrada para que pueda cruzarlos. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
0.001uf 
0.1uf x 2 

Electroliticos 
10uf x 11 
100uf 


Semiconductores 
2 diodos 1N34A 
6 NPNs (2N2222; 2N3391 

Resistencias 
470 
47k x 3 
22k x 4 
1.8k x 2 
10k x 8 
220k 
270k 
470 
100k x 6 
470k 
1k 

Potenciometros 
50k x 2 

Otros 
1 llave inversora 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*VOX SUPPA TONE BENDER *

Nada mas que otro tone bender con otros valores y cambio de empresa... 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores: 
560pF x 3 
4.7nF 
10nF 
100nF x 8 

Electroliticos 
10uf 

Semiconductores 
4 diodos 1N4148; 1N914 o 1N34A 
4 NPNs 2N3904 u otro parecido 

Resistencias 
100 ohm x 3 
1k 
2.7k 
8.2k x 2 
10k x 2 
15k x 2 
33k x 3 
100k x 3 
470k x 4 

Potenciometros 
100k lin x 3 
10k log x 2 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático


============================================================== 
============================================================== 
*COMPRESORES:*

*DIFERENTIAL OCTAVE (STELLAN LENGHBERG) *

Lindo efecto. Muy versátil. Una característica muy buena es que se puede seleccionar la octava con una llave inversora. 

Esta unidad es producto de una experiencia psicodélica del autor (Stellan Lenghberg: un violero sueco que tiene una página bastante completita que recomiendo) que mezcló la sección de preamplificación y octava de un Fuzz/Wah (fabricado por la marca Foxx) con el par de transistores diferenciales de un "Differential distortion". La única modificación que hizo está en la parte de la generación de octava. 

Ármenlo y que les aproveche. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
1nf 
10nf 
0.1uf x 3 

Electroliticos 
10uf x 2 
47uf 

Semiconductores 
3 diodos AA119 (germanio) 
2N3565 x 2 (NPN) 
2N3906 x 2 (PNP) 

Resistencias 
1k 
47k x 4 
100k x 5 
470k 
1k 


Otros: 
una llave comun 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*GREEN RINGER (ARMSTRONG) *

He aquí un gran proyecto de pedal que suena como los dioses. 

Es muy raro pero esta cosa no tiene controles y esto es lo que lo hace tan fácil y barato de construir 

Aun así que sea fácil no quiere decir que te va a gustar de entrada como suena ya que como todos los efectos le tenés que encontrar la vuelta antes de que realmente le puedas sacar todo el jugo. Así que si lo armás preparáte a pasar un buen tiempo con el pedal enchufado antes de tirarlo a la basura como una máquina de ruidos inservible. Suena increíble con las pastillas de puente tocando del séptimo traste en adelante 


Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
0.047uf x 3 
0.1uF 

Electrolitico 
100 uF 

Semiconductores 
2 diodos de silicio (1N4001, 1N4148, 1N914) 
1 PNP de silicio (2N3906, BC559) 
2 NPN de silicio (2N3904, BC548, 2N5089 o 2N5088) 

Resistencias 
160k 
560k 
6.2k 
18k 
10k x 3 
68k x 2 
22k x 2 
47k 


Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*OCTAVE/FACE (STELLAN LENGHBERG) *

Esto no es mas que un octavador con semiconductores de Germanio. Es por eso que suena tan suave y agradable. 

El efecto de la octava se puede hacer mas pronunciado reemplazando los capacitores de salida del segundo transistor (100nf por 150nf) y el conectado al emisor del ultimo transitor (1uf por 0.47uf) 

El switch rotulado como Blend otorga una mezcla suave el octavador con un Fuzz. 

Otra cosa: noten la inversion de fase en la relacion entrada-salida 

¡¡¡Eso es todo amigos! 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
100nf 
1nf 
150nf x 2 
100pf 
47pf 


Electroliticos 
2.2uf 
47uf 
0.47uf 

Semiconductores 
4 diodos AA118 (germanio) 
3 NPN AC127 (germanio) 

Resistencias 
470 
33k 
10k x 2 
9k 
8.2k 
1K 
1M 
2.2M 

Potenciometros 
1M log 
100k lin 

Otros 
1 llave inversora doble 
1 llave inversora simple 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*SCRAMBLER (J.D. SLEEP) *

Un octavador extremista. O te gusta o no. (O los usas toda tu vida o apenas lo enchufas ya lo estás desarmando para reaprovechar los componentes) 

Cualquier NPN se puede usar en este circuito lo mismo que cualquier diodo pero yo recomiendo germanio. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores: 
100pf 
0.01uf 

Electroliticos 
1uf x 2 
4.7uf x 3 
10uf 
100uf 

Semiconductores 
5 diodos 1N4148 
4 NPNs 2N3904 u otro cualquiera 

Resistencias 
4M7 x 2 
1M x 2 
4.7k x 3 
3.2k 
470k 
220 
8.2k 
220k x 2 
1k 
47k x 2 

Potenciometros 
10k 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*FOXX TONE MACHINE *

Excelente distorsion. Muy buen sustain y buen sonido de octava. 

Este circuito es uno de los mejores fuzz de la vieja era (1965-1975) con un tremendo sustain. Este fuzz originalmente venia asociado a un wah-wah asi que tenias fuzz y wah-wah en un solo pedal. 

Como consejo puedo decir que se ha de utilizar buenos capacitores para conseguir un sonido los mas parecido al original. 


Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 

0.1uF x 2 
0.001uF 
0.03uf 
0.05uf 

Electroliticos 
10uf x 10 

Semiconductores 
4 diodos 1N34A u otro germanio 
4 NPN BC237B u 2N3565 

Resistencias 
1M 
47k x 2 
1k x 2 
100k x 4 
4.7k x 4 
4.7M 
220 
150k 
15k 
10k x 2 
22k 
470k 
1.5k 

Potenciometros 
50k lin x 2 
50k log 

Otros 
1 llave inversora 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
============================================================== 
*COMPRESORES*

*COMPRESOR (CRAIG ANDERTON) *
Este compresor recorta los picos de la señal (como cualquier otro compresor, que vivo). 

Utiliza un optoacoplador Vactec VTL6C3 para lograr su cometido 

De todos modos, sino se consigue, puede ser reemplazado por un tubo LED/LDR 

Los operacionales duales fueron reemplazados por el TL072 para ser operado por una sola batería en mi clon 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores: 
0.22uf 
20pF 

Electroliticos: 
2.2uF x 2 
10uF 

Resistencias 
220k 
1M x 2 
8.2k 
100k 
47k x 2 
1.5k 

Potenciometros. 
100k Log x 2 

Semiconductores 
Operacional dual TL072 
Operacional simple 301 

Otros 
Optoacoplador Vactec VTC6L3 
o un tubo LED/LDR 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

==============================================================
*COMPRESOR VOX 1903 *

Lista de Componentes 

Capacitores: 
0.01uf x 3 
0.001uf x 2 
0.056uf 

Electroliticos 
1uf x 3 
10uf 

Semiconductores: 
3 diodos comuns (1n4148;4001;914;34A; etc) 
5 transistores NPN cualquiera (2N3904; 2N5088,5089) 
1 operacional comun (TL072) 

Resistencias 
10k x 5 
1M x 5 
470k 
15k 
27k x 2 
150k x 2 
56k 

Potenciometros 
500k 
50k 
25k 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
============================================================== 
*MODULACION Y ECO:*


*ATACK DELAY *

Todos los instrumentos musicales deben su sonido a una cierta combinación de características. Por ejemplo el número de armónicos producidos combinado con sus respectivas magnitudes y relaciones de fase juegan un rol muy importante en la creación del sonido distintivo de cada instrumento 

Otra característica muy importante es el tiempo de ataque (la velocidad en que el sonido producido alcanza su amplitud máxima después de ser generado). Los instrumentos de lengüeta, como el clarinete, producen sonidos que pueden ser descriptos como suaves porque tienen un ataque relativamente lento causado por el tiempo que le toma al aire hacer que la lengüeta adquiera su capacidad máxima de vibración. Por otro lado, instrumentos como la guitarra tienen un ataque rápido porque la máxima capacidad de vibración de la cuerda es alcanzada apenas uno la pulsa o la puntea. 

Por lo tanto, si cambiamos el ataque del sonido podemos hacer sonar a nuestro instrumento como si fuera otro (¡¡o como ningún otro inventado aun!) 

Esto es lo que hace el atack delay. Retrasa el sonido producido para obtener uno nuevo. 

Nótese que este efecto también puede ser producido grabando en una cinta de audio y luego reproduciéndola "al revés". Si bien la nota estará afinada, el sonido resultante será como un "wouup" un poco difícil de describir que no suena a ningún instrumento conocido. De todos modos es medio jodido llevar una grabadora al escenario... 

PUESTA A PUNTO 

Conéctese todo y póngase la guitarra con el volumen al máximo. Actívese el Switch 4. Lo único que necesita ajuste en la unidad es el trimpot titulado "Threshold". En uno de los extremos de la rotación del trimmer hay muy poco o ningún retraso de nota; con la rotación en el oro de los extremos al pulsar la cuerda no hay sonido y después de un rato el volumen se pone a full. Dentro de este rango hay una gran variedad de posibilidades que solo pueden ser limitadas al gusto personal. Para que se den una idea, idealmente no debe haber sonido cuando la púa toca la cuerda y luego debe haber un notable aumento en el volumen. 

OPERACION 

Los tres switches pueden ser usados en solitario o varios en simultaneo pata así obtener 7 combinaciones diferentes de delay. El número que tienen los switches arriba representa una unidad arbitraria de delay (ya que el delay final esta seteado por el trimpot) y pueden ser sumados para obtener delays más largos. Por ejemplo, si el switch 2 y el 4 están activados el retardo de nota será 6 veces mas largo que si solo el switch uno estuviera activado. 

Como el dispositivo requiere de un tiempo sin sonidos para resetearse, todas las cuerdas de la guitarra deben ser silenciadas antes de que la próxima nota sea pulsada. Si se están tocando notas sueltas, lo único que hay que hacer es levantar la mano de diapasón y esto llevara directamente a apagar la nota, pero para acordes con cuerdas al aire será necesario sordinar con la mano derecha (nada difícil si se ha practicado técnica jazzera o sweep picking). De todos modos el reseteo se hace en muy poco tiempo (dentro del rango de la décima de segundo), así que se pueden tocar fraseos rápidos con el efecto aplicado a cada nota individual. 

El footswitch es un pulsador común y puede ser montado en una caja de metal común o en un bloque de madera. 

NOTA FINAL 

Lindo efecto. Útil para hacer efecto violín si tu potenciómetro de volumen esta roto o sucio. Otra cosa buena es que no es un efecto comercial sino que fue sacado de una revista de electrónica vieja. 


Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores: 
0.1uf x3 
30uf 
0.005uf x2 

Electroliticos 
0.1uf 
5uf x3 
100uf 
10uf 
2uf 

Semiconductores: 
1 diodo 1N4148; 1N914 o 1N4001 u otro similar 
6 transistores 2n3906 o cualquier otro PNP 
1 MPF102 (Fet de canal N) 

Resistencias: 
33k x2 
27 ohm 
100k 
4.7k x4 
1k x4 
47 ohm 
10k 
2.2M 
220k 
470 ohm 
100 ohm 
680 ohm 
100k 
47k 

Potenciometro 
50k 

Switches 
3 llaves comunes 
1 pulsador 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*PHASER (CARLIN) *

La copia sueca del UNIVIBE. Originalmente un phaser manual. O sea... ¡¡¡tenias que mover un pedal para atras y para adelante si querias obtener el efecto!. Pero,si a esto le añadimos un LFO (low frecuency oscilator o oscilador de baja frecuencia) que se pueda seleccionar con un switch el potencial de este efecto es enorme. Podes hacer oscilar el phaser con el pie o setearlo en automatico con la punta del pie 

Pero, como no todo lo que reluce es oro, tenemos que este dispositivo tiene un ruido de fondo bastante intenso... 

De todos modos, nada que no pueda atenuarse con resistencias de film metalico. 

Como es de suponerse las LDR (celulas fotovoltaicas) estan situadas alrededor de la lampara de 6 volts y todo esto alejado de la luz ambienta a traves del metodo que se les ocurra (¿¿quien dijo tocar con la luz apagada?) 

Si no se consigue una lampara de 6v se puede optar por un pequeño foco de linterna de 3v y poner una resistencia 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores: 
6.8nf x 8 
10nf x 2 
150nf x2 
47nf 

Electroliticos 
1uf 
47uf 

Transistores 
BC547 x 9 
BD139 
BC557 x 9 

Resistencias 
150k x 18 
2.7k 
3.3k x 15 
10k x 4 
470k x 2 
820 
1k 
33k x 3 
12k 
15k 
4.7k x 2 
56k x 3 
1M 
1.5M 
560k 

Potenciometros 
100k lin 
470k log 
10k lin 

Otros: 
LDR x 8 
1 llave inversora 
Lampara de 0.6 Watts, 6 volts 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*ENVELOPE FILTER (DOD) *

Esto es como un atack delay. Esta clase de filtros lo que hacen es eliminar la primera parte de las notas (donde se escucha la púa) para simular el ataque de otros instrumentos. Muy útil para los violeros mas heavis, que saturan un montón sus distorsiones y cuando tienen que hacer un solo el ruido de la púa (además de que usan las mas duras) se escucha como una ametralladora. 

Los operacionales son unos TL022 duales de baja potencia y el módulo del optoacoplador es probablemente un VACTEC VTL. También puede ser reemplazado por dos LDR y un LED puestos en un tubito de plástico opaco; con los LDR en los extremos del tubo y el LED en un agujerito practicado en el medio. 

También chequeen el Atack delay por que me parece un poco mas versátil. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
0.01uf 
0.02uf x 2 
0.05uf 
0.1uf 

Electroliticos 
10uf 
47uf 
1uf 

Semiconductores 
2 diodos 1N4148 
Un operacional dual TL022 u otro de la familia TL (TL072 funciona bien) 

Resistencias 
10k x 2 
100k x 3 
22k x 4 
220k x 3 
430k 
470k 

Potenciometros; 
100k x 2 


Otros: 
1 LED y 2 LDR 
o un modulo Vactec con dos Ldr 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*TREMOLO EAN *

Este circuito tiene historia. Es el mismo que apareció en la revista "Electronics Australia" en el número de noviembre del 78 con el título: "Preamplificador y vibrato de Guitarra". 

Supongo que el autor del redibujo (RG Keen) es el que ha agregado un par de modificaciones como las resistencias pulldown para que el efecto no haga ruido cuando se lo usa con una llave inversora doble para el bypass y el jack de entrada estereo para que el efecto se prenda cuando lo enchufás. 

Me parece que los transistores BC108 y BC109 no son fabricados hoy en día pero se pueden sustituir por un 2N5058, 2N3904 u otro NPN común. En cuanto al Fet de canal N "MPF 105", yo lo sustituí por el "MPF 102" que he podido conseguir en el negocio de eléctronica que hay en mi ciudad por unos 80 centavos de dólar, asi que supongo que no hay problemas en conseguirlo teniendo en cuenta que vivo en Mendoza, Argentina 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
0.22uf 
0.47uf x 2 
1uf x 3 mylar o tant 

Electroliticos 
20uf Tant 

Semiconductores 
Q1: BC108 ; 2N3904 o 2N5088/89 (NPN) 
Q2: BC109 ; 2N3904 o 2N5088/89 (NPN) 
Q3: MPF105 o MPF102 (fet de canal N) 

Resistencias 
1M 
560k x 2 
82k 
15k x 3 
180 
2.2k x 2 
2.2M 

Potenciometros 
3 pots de 100k log. No estan especificados asi que podes poner los valores que te queden mejor. Por ejemplo, los controles de speed y depth deberian de ser lineales y el de level logaritmico pero queda a tu consideracion 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático 

============================================================== 
*VIBRAMATIC *

El vibramatic le da un poco de impredecibilidad al tremolo Ean. El Ean provee de una señal buffereada a la entrada del Vibra-matic a través del capacitor e 0.1uf conectado al emisor del primer transistor del tremolo. Esta señal es amplificada por el primer operacional y rectificada por los diodos a la salida del capacitor de 10uf. Este capacitor filtra la señal para proveer de una señal con menos ataque donde el tiempo de ataque esta controlado por la resistencia de 91 ohm.. El decay de la nota esta controlado por el primer trimmer de 50 k y el segundo establece el nivel de Thresold. Cuando la señal ya esta rectificada y ha atravesado los controles de decay y threshold, el siguiente operacional la compara con un voltaje de referencia derivado de un voltaje de bias "B" tomado de las dos resistencias que están arriba del opamp en el dibujo. Entonces siempre que el ataque de la nota es más grande que el voltaje de referencia el segundo operacional "apaga" al 2N3904 y siempre que es menor lo enciende. 

El colector del 3904 esta conectado a la juntura de los últimos 2 capacitores de 1uf y la resistencia de 15 k del tremolo. Cuando el 3904 esta "encendido" (o sea, cuando la señal es muy baja para atravesar el segundo operacional) mata la oscilación del tremolo haciendo que el segundo NPN del tremolo tire toda la señal a tierra. Y cuando la señal es lo suficientemente grande para atravesar al OPAMP No 2, el 3904 se apaga y la realimentación alcanza al ultimo transistor del tremolo. 

Después de toda esta enorme explicación, lo que hace realmente es: no aplicarle tremolo a las notas cortas (en duración) y a medida que se prolongan en el tiempo ir aumentando la cantidad de tremolo presente. 

Me tomé la libertad de ponerle un switch. Cosa de que se pueda usar el EAN sin el Vibramatic. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
0.22uf 
0.47uf x 2 
1uf x 3 mylar o tant 
0.1uf 

Electroliticos 
10uf x 2 
20uf Tant 

Semiconductores 
1N918 x 4 
q1 BC108 2N3904 
Q2 BC109 2N3904 
Q3 2N3904 
MPF105 
Operacional dual (TL072, LM358, LM2904) 

Resistencias 
1M 
560k x 2 
82k 
15k x 3 
180 
2.2k x 2 
2.2M x 2 
10k x 3 
100k 
91 ohm 
2.4k 
4.7k 

Potenciometros 
3 pots de 100k log. No estan especificados asi que podes poner los valores que te queden mejor. Por ejemplo, los controles de speed y depth deberian de ser lineales y el de level logaritmico pero queda a tu consideracion 
2 pot de 50k 

Otros 
Llave inversora doble para activar/apagar el Vibramatic 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*TREMOLO KAY *

El Tremolo Kay modelo T-1 es un circuito muy simple. Consiste en un oscilador gemelo en T formado por dos transistores bipolares que toman la señal después de haber sido bufereada por una etapa de amplificación en la entrada. 

El efecto se parece mas a la percusión repetida de los órganos amplificados Vox que a la suave variación de frecuencia de los trémolos a válvulas de los amplificador viejos. No obstante es un hermoso efecto; tan solo suena diferente. 

El pedal en el que este efecto estaba alojado es una caja de plástico con un pedal como el del wah-wah que servía para controlar la velocidad del oscilador. No había control de "Depht" (que luego fuera añadido por un aficionado, descargado por mi y posteado en esta pagina) y el switch de bypass era una llave inversora doble, pero no de pulsador reforzado para el pie (lo que hacia que te tuvieras que agachar cada vez que querias prenderlo) 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
0.22uf 
0.01uf 
0.1uF 

Electroliticos: 
10uF 
4.7uf x 2 

Semiconductores 
4 NPNs (2N3904, 2N5088, 2N5089) 

Resistencias: 
4.7k470k 
43k 
100k x 2 
47k 
33k x 3 
68k 
10k x 2 
2.2 
1.2k 

Potenciometros: 
2k lin 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*ENVELOPE MODIFIER (MAESTRO) *

Lo mismo que el Atack delay y el Envelope filter (DOD). Nada mas que tiene muchos mas potenciometros para regular lo que se te cante y una llave inversora para poner el sonido bien percusivo o bien soplado. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
0.05uf 
0.025uf 
0.047uf x 2 
0.1uf 
0.22uf 
0.047uf x3 

Electroliticos 
22uf x 4 
3.3uf 
10uf 
6.8uf 
220uf 
1uf x 2 

Semiconductores 
10 diodos 1N4148 o 1N4001 o 1N914, o cualquiera 

13 NPNs comunes (Ej 2N3904; 2N5088;5089 etc) 

Resistencias 
1k x 3 
10k x 9 
180k 
200k x 2 
56k 
4.7k x 2 
410 
1.5 
390k x 2 
2.4k 
15k 
15M 
47k x 2 
82k 
220k 
330k 
100k 
6.8k x 2 
680k 
2k 

Potenciometros 
100k lin 
25k 
280k trim 
1M 
100k trim 

Otros 
LED y LDR o un modulo VACTEC 
1 llave inversora 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
============================================================== 

*FILTROS, EQUALIZADORES Y BOOSTER *

*BOOSTER DE AGUDOS DE BRIAN MAY *

Esto no es nada mas que un booster de agudos, así como el sonido de Brian no se debe solo a este booster (claro, como si fuera tan fácil). Fue extraído de la página de RG Keen pero el autor es otro contribuidor. 

Lo que básicamente hace este circuito es aumentar el segmento de frecuencias agudas haciendo que la guitarra este un poco mas "presente". También ayuda a amplificar los armónicos (útil cuando las cuerdas tienen como dos mil años) y las notas del traste 12 en adelante. 

Supongo que el transistor es un germanio. Por lo tanto no solo hay boost de frecuencias agudas sino un poco de distorsión añadida. 

En esta web también está el clon del Dallas Rangemaster que también fue usado (o actualmente es) por May y hace básicamente lo mismo. El tema es que para el Rangemaster, el señor Keen se ha mandado una explicación excelente (que por supuesto también he traducido) 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores: 
4,7nf (polyester) 
1nf 
47nf 

Electroliticos: 
47uf x 2 

Transitores: 
BC182L 

Resistencias: 
1k 
120k 
22k 
2,4k 
100k 
100 ohm 
6k8/10k 

Otros: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*WAH-WAH CRY BABY (JIM DUMLOP) *

Este es uno de los diagramas mas populares dentro del circuito efectero de la red. Como no podía ser de otra manera es otro de los dibujados por el Señor RG Keen y luego distribuidos en formato PDF o PS. 

En simulación se comporta como en la realidad. Lo único agregado es el bypass real (que las ediciones actuales no tienen). Lo que me es extraño es que el mío (que es original) en vez de tener 2 transistores tiene 3 y una mayor cantidad de caps y resistencias. Supongo que debe ser porque como no tiene bypass real tienen que compensar la perdida de agudos con un buffer de estabilización de impedancia pero aun me sigue resultando raro. 

Que mas puedo decir de esta joya... 

Que es un caño (¡¡sino porque creen que lo usaba el negro Hendrix!). Lo único realmente dificil es encontrar un pedal de expresión en donde montarlo y la bobina pero por lo demás es (por lo menos para mi) el mejor efecto inventado junto con la distorsión. ¡¡¡Pensar que lo crearon para imitar una trompeta con sordina! 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitores 
10nf x 2 
4.7uf 

Electroliticos 
0.22uf 
0.22uf 

Semiconductores 
Diodo 1N4148 
2 Transitores NPN 2N3904 

Resistencias 
68k 
1.5k 
470 
22k 
10k 
1k 
33k 
100k 
470k x 2 

Potenciometros 
100k log 

Otros: 
Bobina de 40ohm y entre 500uH y 660uH 
Pedal de wah-wah o de volumen 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
*SIMULADOR DE PARLANTES (FENDER) *

Los simuladores de parlantes no son mas que un filtro de recorte de graves que simulan la respuesta de los amplificador de fondo abierto de guitarra. Estos tienen la tapa de atras abierta y actuan como un ecualizador natural dejando escapar las frecuencias mas graves por alli. 

Como no siempre se puede tener un amplificador a mano, se inventaron estos dispositivos para que si queres grabar una guitarra saturada directamente a disco duro, adat o lo que sea; no se escuche la saturacion de la distorsion. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Resistencias: 
4.7k x 3 
10k x 2 
15k 
18k x 2 
22k x 2 
33k 
39k 
56k 
180k 

Potenciometros: 
100k log x 2 

Capacitores: 
0.002uF (2.2nF) x 2 
0.003uF (3.3nF) x 2 
0.01uF x 3 
0.1uF x 4 

Semiconductores: 
3 operacionales duales (TL072 4558 u otro que trabaje con fuente no partida) 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

============================================================== 
============================================================== 
*OTROS EFECTOS*

*Retro Stereo (Graig Anderton) *
Si alguna vez han escuchado algunos de los chorus con salidas sintetizadas estereo habran notado el incremento en riqueza y espezor comparada con los efectos mono. Con esta unidad se puede agregar efecto stereo a una unidad que no lo tenga (como un chorus, phase shifter, reverbs, flangers y filtros) y las partes te cuestan menos de 10 mangos!. 

El tema de esto es que solo se puede usar con efectos que puedan seleccionar la señal con efecto sola. Por ejemplo en un phase shifter tendria que tener una opcion para manadr a la salida solo la señal que esta invertida (y que a secas suena como un vibrato) 

De todo modo la forma de obtener esto en los diagramas que yo proporciono es desconectar el puente que hay desde la entrada hacia algun transistor u otro tipo de amplificador que mezcla la señal con efecto con la de la entrada. La mejor forma de hacerlo es conectar la entrada a un jack con corte que al "pedirsele" que trabaje en estereo puentea la entrada y desabilita la mezcla en mono (quizas publique como hacerlo... algun dia) 

Lista de Componentes: 

Capacitor 
0.01uf 

Electroliticos 
10uf x 2 
5uf x 2 

Semiconductores 
2 operacionales duales (TL072) 

Resitencias 
100 ohm 
390k 
100k x 9 

Otros 
2 jacks para el efecto 
2 jacks stereo para la entrada 
2 jacks mono para la salida izquierda-derecha o un solo stereo 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 
Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc. 
Cable 

Diagrama Esquemático

==============================================================

Que les aproveche !

Origen (Fuente) : http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo fogonazo!
la verdad que te pasaste! es justo lo que estaba buscando jeje porque un amigo queria que le haga una distorsion para guitarra pero encontre muy pocos circuitos buenos, esto me viene de 10!jaja
muchas gracias!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Pedal Equalizador de 7 bandas *BOSS GE 7*


----------



## Fogonazo

Pedal *Boss Hiper Metal HM3*


----------



## Fogonazo

Amplificador *Marshall 9200*


----------



## Fogonazo

Amplificador *Marshall 9200 *Parte II


----------



## Fogonazo

Amplificador *Marshall 9200* Parte III


----------



## Dano

Boss AC-2 Simulador acústico  y  BF-2 Flanger


----------



## Fogonazo

Amplificador *Mesa Boogie* con rectificador dual (Gaseoso/sólido)


----------



## Dano

Boss BD-2 Blues driver y CE-1 Chorus vibrator


----------



## Fogonazo

Amplificador *Mesa Boogie* con rectificador dual (Gaseoso/sólido) parte II


----------



## Dano

Boss CE-2 chorus ensemble y Boss CS-1 compresor


----------



## Fogonazo

Amplificador *Marshall Valvestate 8080 / 8100 / 8412*


----------



## Dano

Boss CS-2 Compressor sustainer


----------



## Dano

Boss DB-5 Driver, no pongo foto a color porque no consigo una buena, es un pedal muy viejo.


----------



## Dano

Boss DF2  Super distortion and feedbacker y DM-2 Delay analógico (un excelente pedal)


----------



## Fogonazo

Amplificador *Peavey VHalen 120 y previo CB*


----------



## Fogonazo

Amplificador *Peavey VHalen 120 y previo CB* Parte II


----------



## Dano

Boss DS1  Distorción  y DS2 Turbodistorción


----------



## Dano

Boss KM400 keyboard mixer y MT2 metalzone (parte 1)


----------



## Dano

(Parte 2) Metalzone


----------



## Dano

Boss MZ2  Metalizer (parte 1)


----------



## Dano

Boss MZ2  Metalizer (parte 2)


----------



## Dano

Boss NF-1 Noise gate y NS2 noise supressor


----------



## Dano

Boss OC2 Octave y OD1 Overdrive, unos de los primeros pedales de Boss


----------



## Dano

Boss OD2 - Turbo overdrive (parte 1)


----------



## Dano

Boss OD2 - Turbo overdrive (parte 2) y Boss SD1 - Super distortion


----------



## Dano

Boss SG1  Slow gear y SP1 - Spectrum , no conseguí fotos de este pedal


----------



## Dano

Boss TW1 Touch wah y VB2  Vibrato, no encontré fotos buenas de ninguno de los dos pedales.

Estos han sido todos mis esquemas Boss, si encuentro algún otro lo subiré, saludos y espero que los disfruten.


----------



## angelitodeg

Hola compañeros, bueno pues consegui este esquematico, y me gustaria hacerme este pedal, suena bastante bien, 

http://www.dirk-hendrik.com/Ibanez_ad9_analog_delay.pdf

El problema, no soy muy bueno todavia para los programas para hacer pcb, entoncs les pedia esa ayudota, si puediran hacer el pcb, se los hagradeceria bastante, y de verdad que ha ustedes les gustara tambien este pedal, de verdad siento que vale la pena bueno

muchas gracias


----------



## joako666

La verdad es que esos integrados que se usan en ese pedal son muy escasos.
Yo he tratado de conseguirlos por todos los medios y no he podido. Creo que por eso nadie se anima a hacer el pcb.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Algo de información sobre el sistema y los integrados que se emplean

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/integrado-circuito-anadir-desfase-pulso-10218/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/microfono-reverberador-violin-electrico-11240/


----------



## angelitodeg

Hola de nuevo si son lalgo escasos, mas no imposibles, yo trabajo en una refaccionaria electrica, soy de mexico, de donde eres tu? te los consigo, si no los tengo en el taller, los pediria si los quieres,


----------



## joako666

Hola angelitodeg

Soy de colombia y aqui el mercado de componentes es solo para tecnicos reparadores, NO para desarrolladores, por eso todos los componentes interesantes no se consiguen. (solo STKs jaja)
Te agradeseria mucho si me puedas ayudar a conseguirlos.
En un deshuesadero de aparatos ( que son muy comunes en Bogota) encontre unos pedasos de consola y consegui tres MN3009 faltarian los complemetos MN3101 y manos a la obra.
dime cuanto valen y como Hariamos.
de antemano gracias.

saludos


----------



## angelitodeg

los que lleva son mn3205, que estan bastante caritos, si te van bien los 3009, va adelante, y lleva mn3102, oye por cierto, lei que los mn 300x son positivos, y los mn320x son negativos, mira pues no se como mandartelos, por paquieteria supongo  jaja, pero por cual dhl, supongo, pero saldria mucho mas caro, o mira hacemos, algo,yo los compro, los mando a pedir, si no los tengo, ni he checado, supongo que si, yo te mando los mn 3102 o 3101 o lo que gustes, solo correria, por tu cuenta el pcb, y la paqueteria como vez.


----------



## angelitodeg

por que mira, encontre una pagina que lleva exactamentt los mismos, circuitos, y es un delay, es casi identico en cuanto afunciones, y repticiones, 
esta el esquematico, y el layout, de ahi  se saca le pcb, 

http://www.diyguitarist.com/Images/ArionSAD-1.gif

http://www.diyguitarist.com/Images/ArionSAD-1layout.gif

Tambien lo que pdriamos, hacer es que aca no consigo, los switchs dpdt, o 3pdt, si tu me los puedes conseguir, y me los mandas igual yo pago la paqueteria, y lo que necistes, tengo hasta lo pt2399, 2n5088, lm308, etc etc, lo que gustes de verdad, 

Sale ojal y si me pudieras conseguir sitchs, me deespera no encontrarlos, 

SAle bye


----------



## guillepunx

Quiero hacer mi pequeño aporte a esta seccion, es un esquema muy bueno que encontre de el Dual Recto de dos canales. A mi parecer, son bastante mas claros que los originales.


Tengo bastantes esquemas de amplificador de guitarra. Si alguien le interesa, que me lo diga y subo mas. Demomento pongo este porque estoy interesado en fabricar un clon y tengo algunas dudas, pero eso ya lo preguntare en otra seccion, jejej.


Espero que os guste.


----------



## guillepunx

No estoy seguro si estan completos...
Me da la impresion de que le falta una, parte del Switching, fijaros que en la ultima pagina pone "Switching part one", y ninguna que ponga "part two"

asi que no se...

pero por si las moscas le interesa a alguien.





Saludos


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola amigos foreros saludos a todos y en especial a Dano por este gran aporte de compilados Boss que estan como cañón, hace poco monte un viejo monitor que le meti todo dentro (amplificador diseño omega, distorsión guvernor de marshall y parlante fender de 12"   todo un híbrido jeje pero esta bueno para pasarsela practicando aqui unas fotos.


----------



## Selkir

Estoy construyendo el _Diferential Octave (Stellan Lerghber)_ y tengo unas pequeñas dudas:

1- ¿En el jack stereo, los terminales a los que nombra como _terminal largo, terminal corto y anillo_ se refiere, respectivamente, a _vástago, punta y anillo_?

2- El conmutador llamado _Fuzz/Octave_, ¿es un simple interruptor?

3- He estado leyendo en la pagina de pisotones sobre el la conmutación _Bypass_, T_rue Bypass_ y _Millenium-2_, y no me aclaro muy bien en cual seria la que más me convendría para mi pedal (y que me sirva para otros pedales también); ¿Cual me convendría más?

Pd1. Continuaré leyendo un poco más sobre estas conmutaciones a ver si consigo aclararme un poco más
Pd2. Un gran post, me gusta mucho jeje


Gracias de antemano, un saludo


----------



## alecmander

*Hola Gente...encontre un index de Circutos de efectos para guitarra y queria compartirlo!!!







Link-> http://experimentalistsanonymous.com/diy/Schematics/*

*Espero que les sea util chau!!*


----------



## el tierno

aporte original 
http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/lapedalera/efectos.htm


----------



## rebomiito

hola buenas gente! yo quedo re colado pero podran poner algun efecto que este bueno para el bajo!? 
desde ya si tienen alguno se los agradezco!

saludos Rebomiito


----------



## hipatetik

Hola, estoy buscando un circuito de vocoder... gracias...


----------



## analfabeta

Efecto para el bajo? solo he probado uno, el big muff pi que es distorsion, y un auto-wah que al cambiarle los valores debe servir para bajo pero ese no lo he probado con un bajo


----------



## hipatetik

Una vez armé una SD de Ibanez y me salió buena y un wah-wah que no empleaba la bobina de 600mH...era una especie de Wah wah simulado... si quieren les dejo para que vean...

http://members.shaw.ca/roma/wah.html
http://members.shaw.ca/roma/fuzz.html

Con respecto al delay... yo no se si se podría usar un PT2399, modificarle un par de valores, y hacer el Delay (no se si sonaría igual...sería como un super eco...yo lo hice pero es simplemente eso...y no quiero decir huevadas...)


----------



## hipatetik

alecmander dijo:
			
		

> Muy burno tu aporte!voy a tratar de hacer el fuzz..
> una pregunta, no tenes un delay mas sencillo para hacer porque el que esta aca es muy complicado!
> gracias



Lo del PT2399 hacia referencia a este comentario...capaz es mas complicado y/o no sirve... no recuerdo como es suena el pedal  "DELAY" (yo lo saque enterito de un DVD...jajaj)

http://www.geofex.com/PCB_layouts/Layouts/pt2399.pdf (yo no use este, pero para que veas...)

Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Pedal Equalizador de 7 bandas *BOSS GE 7*


Te aporto el PCB...


----------



## andree_127

hola gente del foro, quiero armar este circuito pero  el plug de mi guitarra es monoral (terminal y el anillo); y el diagrama aparece que el plug de entrada es stereo (terminal larga, terminal corta y anillo)
quisiera saber hacer    por que no se me ocurre nada.

de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

NO haces nada, el Jack es estéreo pero el plug es mono, al insertar el plug, el contacto del jack pone a GND el negativo de la batería y enciende el circuito, si retiras el plug se apaga el circuito


----------



## andree_127

muchas gracias fogonazo, es bueno contar con gente asi en el foro.

saludos.


----------



## gatotok

Hola saludos… Están muy buenos eso esquemas de casualidad tienes esquemas de pedales para bajo eléctrico


----------



## marvel

Aca hay muchos efectos tambien:

Pisotones
GGG
Tonepad
EDIT: Aca también hay muchas cosas..

Espero que sirva.. Saludos y muchas gracias por los aportes!


----------



## kaká_2008

hola amigos aqui les dejo esta pagina que tiene muchisimos planos de pedales BOSS,IVANEZ Y OTROS...
espero que les sirva...

http://www.schematicheaven.com/effects.htm

saludos!


----------



## rubnelafuente

hola buenas,soy nuevo en este foro y no se si debo presentarme o en que seccion presentarme.
he empezado hace poco en la electronica y tengo experiencia mas que todo en pedales de distorsión, de eso es precisamente de lo que voy a preguntar,el mas dificil que hice fue el shredmaster y no fue muy dificil y queria ir a 

bueno vayamos al grano, despues de una intensa busqueda, encontre el esquema del metamuff (segun dicen es de los mejores), adjunto el pdf en donde se podra aumentar sin perder resolucion.

mis principales dudas son:

-los nucleos de ferrita,que nunca los he usado y no tengo ni idea de como usarlos.
-las conexiones de los jacks stereos.
-las conexiones de los conmutadores de la derecha
-quiero poner bypass pero no se muy bien como
-el conector de pila de 9V que esta antes del jack de alimentacion quiero quitarlo,no lo necesito y supongo que asi se hara mas facil.

creo que no me dejo nada.
agradecere mucho toda su ayuda
un saludo a todos
PD:si alguien tiene un esquema mejor o la pcb se agradecera jeje


----------



## marvel

Nucleos de ferrita: no se para que estan. Supongo y solo SUPONGO que podrian obviarse...

Por lo que veo, los jacks son conmutados, o sea, tienen una pata extra por cada parte, la cual esta conectada a dicha parte cuando el cable no esta conectado. Si se enchufa el cable, las patas extras dejan de estar conectadas a las partes correspondientes del jack.. Podrias poner jacks mono haciendo una muy pequenia (no tengo la enie) modificacion al circuito, pero perderias una pequenia funcionalidad extra que le dan los jacks originales (cuando el cable no esta conectado, manda la entrada a masa para que no meta ruido).
El jack de entrada podes reemplazarlo por uno que tenga conmutacion en la punta y en el anillo. (deberias despues agregar en otro lado el capacitor entre el chasis y masa).. El de salida no necesita tener conmutadores (si debe ser estereo para que quede con el esquema).. Analizandolo un poco mas puede adaptarse a tus gustos y preferencias...

Los conmutadores de la derecha son dos: S1 y S2. Los mismos son 3PDT (esto es claro ya que estan subdivididos en S1a, S1b, S1c ; S2a, S2b, S2c. Si no te interesa poner los leds, podes usar conmutadores DPDT.

No entiendo lo de que queres poner bypass.. El circuito ya tiene bypass... S1a y S1c bypasean el efecto de la distorsion, mientras que S2a y S2c bypasean el treble boost. Los otros dos se usan para encender los leds.


Espero que te haya servido la ayuda.. 


Por que no revisas este post, tenes el boss hyper metal, el metal zone (un amigo lo tiene, el original, y me parece excelente) y varios mas..


Suerte! Saludos!


----------



## rubnelafuente

gracias por la explicacion pero aun me queda alguna duda:
-no pondre leds,entonces,me ahorro el s1b y s2b¿no?
-no se donde conectar los terminales de los conmutadores(in b,gnd b,tb b...)
-los terminales del circuito(in m,gnd m,tb m) se que debo conectarlos a los cuadrados que hay a la derecha del todo del circuito.

creo que la parte de los cuadrados de la derecha funciona asi:
el terminal del circuito in b se conectaria al conector del conmutador in m,corrigeme si me equivoco.
el conector 3, 6 y 8 del top boost de abajo pone a masa pero,como lo ago?significa que no lo utilizo?

sobre los jacks,tengo unos jacks stereos en los que hay dos conmutadores,no tres,no se si me servira para este circuito.
el jack de salida no entendi muy bien como debo hacerlo
espero que me puedas aclarar dudas
PD:me equivoque en lo del bypass,si que tiene
PPD:si no pongo la clavija de la pila,sera mas simple,no?
saludos


----------



## marvel

Voy a tratar de responderte todo:

- Si no queres poner los leds, los "switches" que podes ignorar son S1b y S2b como vos dijiste.

- Para saber como conectar los conmutadores, agarra un multímetro y fijate cual pata es el común. Esto lo podes hacer poniendo el tester en "continuidad", y midiendo entre las distintas patas. Cuando encontras continuidad, mantené una de las puntas en la misma pata del switch en la que estabas midiendo, y la otra ponela en la pata que queda; apretas el switch, y si sigue habiendo continuidad, la pata en la que mantuviste la punta del tester es el comun. Te adjunto una imagen para guiarte.

- Los cuadrados de la derecha, SUPONGO que son cuestion del circuito original.. Por ejemplo, yo tengo un pedal de distorsion original Danelectro "Fab Tone" que esta hecho en dos placas. Una grande donde esta la mayor parte del circuito, y otra pequeña donde estan los potenciometros, leds, etc. La placa pequeña se une a la grande mediante unos conectores de pines.. Aunque ahora me entro la duda y me parece que los rectangulos esos representan los 3PDT.. No estoy seguro...
  Supongo que podes no darle bola a esos cuadrados, pero SI respetar las referencias, y conectarlas como corresponde. Por ejemplo, NB_M va unida a NB_B, es decir, el cable que sale antes de la resistencia R48 100k (que entra al -v de U4A, para que la encuentres) va conectado a la pata de arriba del S2C directamente. A eso me refiero. Por lo que veo, la regla esa de unir la referencia que termina con M con la referencia que termina con B, es lo que deberias hacer, pero revisalo bien y fijate si tiene sentido... Yo no lo revise entero!

Lo que decis sobre como emplear los cuadrados de la derecha me parece que es como vos decis. Fijate si tiene sentido el circuito final..
Las patas que van a masa conectalas a masa (las que van desconectadas las marca con una X). Masa es el "negativo" de la alimentacion o de la bateria.

Tenes que ver QUE conmutan los conmutadores de tus jacks; si conmutan la punta, el medio o la masa.
Para el jack de salida podes usar uno mono directamente.

La clavija de la pila no representa complejidad alguna en el circuito. Pero si eliminas la opcion de la batería podrias usar un jack mono en la entrada.


Espero haber podido ayudarte!

Suerte!


----------



## rubnelafuente

ya me queda mas claro.
adjunto una imagen de como lo pondria yo y abajo una explicacion:
http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=esquematico3.png
el punto 1 es IN,los dos puntos con un 2 tienen que ir juntos y el 3 es el out.
he puesto como haria el conmutador del top boost y la conexion de los jacks y del bypass la hare como en el punto 5 del pdf que adjunto abajo.
las barras de ferrita y los condensadores los he tachado porque no los considero imprescindibles pero corrigeme si me equivoco,los condensadores que estan al lado de los integrados tampoco se si sirven

asi es como lo haria,corrigeme si me equivoco,he empezado hace poco con la electronica
bueno saludos


----------



## marvel

La imagen no se ve con mucha resolucion, pero te comento lo que puedo rescatar:

- No se por que eliminas una resistencia de retroalimentacion que esta siguiendo el punto 1.

- Los capacitores son para evitar ruidos. Obviamente se usan si empleas un chassis metalico. Si no los usas y ves que mete ruido, implementalos.

- Lo del top boost esta bien hasta donde puedo ver.

- El unico tema que yo veo que no esta bien es el punto 3. Si tomas la salida ahi, no vas a tener true bypass, ni siquiera bypass. Si tomas out en 3, el efecto se manejaría con el S1a, el cual o manda tu entrada por el efecto, o manda tu entrada a masa. Fijate bien eso.. Si te guias por el offboardwiring de tonepad, o en pisotones.com vas a encontrar mas acerca del true bypass..


Fuera de eso, supongo que esta todo en orden..

Suerte! Saludos!


----------



## rubnelafuente

entonces,a parte de los condensadores para evitar ruidos,donde pondrias el out?esque quiero evitarme lo de los jacks y los conmutadores liosos.
bueno,lo de la foto me recomendo un amigo pero no se si tiene mucha esperiencia
saludos


----------



## marvel

Bueno, en principio yo no soy ningun genio ni naada cercano a eso.. Solamente te ayudo en lo que se, pero no confies ciegamente en mi...

Lo de los jacks no es tanto problema!

Pero en fin, siguiendo el ultimo esquema que propones, yo pondría el out como muestra la imagen que te adjunto..

Así te quedaría un casi true bypass con S1a y S1c.. Agregué un CASI ya que el efecto no manda a la salida la señal exactamente original sin modificar, sino que manda una señal "buffereada" (si es que no me equivoco)..


Saludos! Suerte!


----------



## rubnelafuente

y como deberia hacerlo para que sea un true bypss?con el metodo 5 de tonepad,no se haria un bypass teniendo el in,out y gnd?


----------



## marvel

Tendrias que usar el metodo de la pagina 1 de tonepad, pero en el lugar de la batería va la ficha de alimentación, y conectar el "negativo" de la misma a masa directamente, y no al vástago del jack de entrada.

Igualmente yo dejaría esa etapa del buffer.. De ultima, si te llega a modificar en algo el sonido cuando el pedal esta en bypass, lo sacas y listo (lo puenteas si ya lo soldaste a la placa, para no tener que desoldar todo).. aunque no creo que te cambie el sonido..

Suerte!


----------



## rubnelafuente

no he entendido muy bien lo del buffer.
si lo hago como habia puesto,el punto dos terminaria ahi?es decir, el dry m iria al punto dos en vez de al s1c,que seria como si no existiera,no?y el out m no iria a nada?
espero haberme explicado
saludos
PD:el s1a tampoco existira,no?
la conexion de los jacks y el bypass lo haria como tonepad


----------



## rubnelafuente

en cuanto a lo de los conmutadores,el s1a y c es como si no existieran y, si los dos puntoe del 2 estan unidos,sera truebypass,no?


----------



## marvel

No te entiendo bien lo que queres decir...

Basicamente, el true bypass lo vas a tener cuando la salida OUT este conectada al punto 1 directamente (esto se hace mediante los S1a y S1c). Entendes? True bypass significa que a la salida del pedal (cuando esta en bypass) vas a tener EXACTAMENTE la misma señal de entrada.


Saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente

mira,adjunto una imagen de como pienso ponerlos.
los conmutadores de la derecha y el cableado offboard es como si no existieran(excepto el conmutador del boost que esta señalado).
hare la conexion 1 de tonepad,en las barras de ferrita pondre jumpers.

me queda una duda:
en los jacks pensaba poner los dos condensadores pero los jacks que suelo comprar son esos negros con dos conmutadores a parte y dos chapas de metal a los lados.los que hace falta para hacer la conexion de los condensadores,creo que son unos negros que vi en internet hace tiempo que tienen mas patillas pero no estoy seguro,se podria hacer con los que suelo comprar?
saludos


----------



## marvel

A ver, vos lo queres como pedal o como efecto nomas?

Porque de esa forma no podes bypasear el efecto... Es decir, si vos tenes el circuito en una cajita, y le conectas tu guitarra, no vas a tener forma de desactivar la distorsion...

Ahora, si tomas ese esquema como un TODO y le aplicas el metodo 1 de tonepad, ahi estarias en lo correcto..

- No entiendo por que eliminas la resistencia de arriba a la izquierda.
- Estas tomando el out ANTES del control de volumen, por que no lo tomas como te lo marque yo antes?
- No entiendo que tipo de jacks tenes. Hace una cosa, no pongas los capacitores esos en un principio, porque no son indispensables. Si ves que te mete ruido, despues ves...

El resto lo veo bien...


Suerte


----------



## rubnelafuente

hola,
la resistenci la elimino porque pone omit y no pone valor.
la señal,antes de pasar por fx m,ya habra pasado por todo lo que tenga que pasar,incluido el potenciometro, que va a masa,no?
saludos


----------



## tungteno

Hola rubnelafuente, recientemente estoy en el mismo proyecto, podrías indicar dónde encontraste el esquemático del metal Muff para ver que otra información se puede sacar de ahí? conseguiste algún PCB? si encuentro algo lo postéo. 

Saludos!


----------



## rubnelafuente

no me acuerdo bien, era un foro latino pero solo hablaban de como hacerle alguna modificacion en vez de utilizar el boost.creo que no solucionaron nada.
te adjunto una imagen del interior del pedal.
http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=38152326rp7.jpg
saludos


----------



## tungteno

Buena foto, gracias! El circuito no parece ser muy jodido... Va haber que jugársela y hacer el PCB, nomás. El problema de trabajar con protoboard es el ruido que ésta aporta, y para pequeña señal eso es muy significativo. 
Vos ya probaste algo? o estás buscando mas información?


----------



## rubnelafuente

pues ahora mismo tengo pendiente una insoladora,la terminare dentro de poco,entonces no se cuando empezare ha hacerlo,pero lo que es el esquema ya lo entiendo bien.
si haces el diujo de pcb,agradeceriamos mucho el aporte jeje. no se me da muy bien diseñar pcb.
saludos y suerte con el pedal


----------



## tungteno

No hay problema, lo hago y te lo paso. Pero estoy intentando entenderlo bien antes de empezar. No entiendo que son los "conectores" de 8 pines a la izq del esquemático, los que se llaman (TB1B) Effect/Bypass Breakaway, (TB1A) Effect/Bypass Main, etc. Por ejemplo, la etiqueta BO_M está relacionada con VOLUME y está en (TB2A), pero no se conecta a nada mas... no entiendo. Será que falta una segunda hoja de esquemático?!


----------



## rubnelafuente

el esquematico lo entiende mejor marvel pero inentare explicarte lo que entiendo:

Los cuadrados TBA y B es el mismo.
el DRY B va conectado con DRY M; OUT b con OUT M y asi sucesivamente.
sobre lo de BO M, forma parte del conmutador del top boost, como aparecia en una imagen que adjunto marvel.

de todas formas,si lo haces como dice marvel,poniendo el in y el out en otra parte,desaciendote de esos jacks y conmutadores liosos y hacendo la conexion como en tonepad,no creo que tengas problemas,

si no has leido el hilo entero hazlo poque entenderas muchas cosas y si no aqui nos tienes para ayudarte en lo que sea,sobre todo marvel,que es el que me ha resuelto todas las dudas  

saludos


----------



## cubanox

Hola amigos del foro estoy emocionado opr hacer el phaser PH-1r. les comento que hice la prueba en la protoboar y andubo perfecto pero cuando lo pase a impreso eh cometido algun error y no eh podido hacerlo desde entonces. halquien me podria pasar el layout original, o un par de fotos en las que se vean bien los componentes?
muchas gracias.


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola foreros amantes de la seis cuerdas o siete?  , bueno la pregunta es que si alaguno de ustedes ah montado el marshall jackhammer1 y si fue aso cuenteme su experiencia, ya que quiero montarlo se vee tentador el circuito. 

Una pregunta mas: su performace se iguala al boss mt2?


----------



## algp

Me parece muy curioso en el diagrama los transistores Q1, Q2 y Q3 y sus componentes asociados.

Si el pin 2 del UA1 fuese entrada y el emisor de Q1 fuese salida se trataria de un filtro paso alto de 2do orden.

Pero no esta en esa forma, esta en la parte de realimentacion negativa del Op.Amp.... supongo que tendra un efecto inverso en la salida de UA1, posiblemente paso bajo, pero no lo se pues se trata de la impedancia de esa zona y no de la respuesta del filtro en configuracion normal.

Tratare de simularlo un dia de estos...

Que tal suena este pedal?

Suerte


----------



## tungteno

Hola! Algp, 
                 el pedal suena un cañón, tiene mucha amplitud de distorción ademas de las tres bandas de ecu. 

                 Yo de atropellado me mandé a hacer la placa siguiendo el esquemático que posteó el amigo rubnelafuente y no tuve buena suerte. Suena tomo muy apagado, opacado, con poca definición y poca distorción-  Aún estoy buscando el error, pero no lo encuentro... temo que el esquemático no esté bien. 

Si pudieras simularlo sería buenísimo! Con que programa lo harías? 

Saludos!


----------



## algp

Nunca probaste el pedal en protoboard entonces? Solo en pcb?


----------



## rubnelafuente

¿algien a podido simularlo?
saludos


----------



## tungteno

SI!  ops: fui directamente al PCB, porque imaginé que la proto para este tipo de señal iba a aportar mas ruido que itilidad. Sinceramente jamás hago eso....siempre hay una primera vez, no? 

Las etapas están bien definidas, lo que iba a empezar a hacer es inyectarle una señal de pruba e ir viendo las salidas de cada etapa. Pero si se uede simular mejo! Que programa usas?


----------



## algp

En realidad son años que no simulo nada. Los programas que en su momento use imagino que ya no deben funcionar con las versiones de windows vigentes !

Tengo intensión de simular por lo menos alguna etapa del circuito. No todo de golpe.

Primero tengo que decidir que programa utilizare y cuando.... calma...

Suerte


----------



## cubanox

hola amigos del foro megustaria saber si alguien tiene el layout del phaser PH-1r de Boss , que me lo puedan pasar por favor , ya busque n todos lados y no lo encuentro si es posibl el de la placa original, muchas gracias


----------



## el-viquingo

El mejor foro que vi, esto es una locura! muy bueno... ya veo como me armo el Pedal Boss Hiper Metal HM3. Muchas gracias!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Si bien esta como detalle el compresor "Black Box" posteado por el amigo del foro y técnico fogonazo, yo en mi pc no logro verlo ni ubicarlo, así que recurrí a la fuente que este amigo detalla,  donde ubique 3 resistores sin medida y 1 condensador, este ultimo lo deduje pues al estar en la lista de componentes el que tenia de mas era, en los resistores pude creo aproximarme según los 3 que me faltan , pero no estoy seguro alguien puede solucionarlo, porque mis escasos conocimientos no me lo permiten, gracias


----------



## daniel1

hola otra vez tengo una duda con un unos transistores : 
he sustituido unos 2n5088 al no poder encontrarlos en mi zona ,por unos bc549 . el patillaje tengo entendido que va al contrario ,y tengo la duda de si deberia cambiar tambien la polaridad de los diodos rectificadores y los condensadores  electroliticos , la polaridad de la alimentacion del circuito no deberia cambiarla verdad?
 muchas gracias


----------



## algp

Uno de los transistores tiene los pines en orden E B C, el otro al inverso: C B E.

No cambia el tipo de transistor ( ambos son NPN ), por lo tanto no tienes que cambiar nada en el diagrama.

El unico cambio que tendrias que hacer sera al montar los transistores en el PCB, montarlos con el lado plano en sentido contrario. ( Eso si el PCB esta ya diseñado para los transistores originales ).

Personalmente considero recomendable probar primero las cosas en protoboard y luego pasar al PCB.

Suerte.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Daniel,los 2n3904 remplazan muy bien a los 2n5088 en ese efecto.


----------



## Nazuno

Hola a todos!
Estoy desesperado y no supe a qué otra parte del foro recurrir, pensé que esta era la mejor en vez de hacer un tema nuevo (corriganme si estoy mal).
Hace un tiempo un amigo y yo nos pusimos de acuerdo para montar un amplificador de guitarra, sin embargo queremos usar como preamp un pedal de distorsión que simula el sonido de un dual rectifier el "Dr. Boogey". http://www.geocities.com/electrictabs/dr.boogey.png
Este pedal ya lo hé oido pasar a través de precisamente la sección que queremos usar como sección de potencia (aquí el demo grabado por un chico del foro de diy audio). http://www.esnips.com/doc/2036743d-4818-48b1-9668-4d23e5d042a4/Boogey
El problema es que este pedal usa como saturadores de linea Jfets y nosotros queríamos saber si podemos cambiarlos por Bulbos 12AX7- 
¿supongo que sería posible si cambiamos la fuente de alimentación no?
Por favor, necesito enfermamente saber si puedo cambiar los Jfets por Bulbos 12AX7!

Bueno, ya por lo menos dejé aquí el link al pedal que resulta ser bastante bueno (con unos $15 dlrs. te comes a un Metalzone  )

Aclarar también que yo no soy electrónico de profesión, soy solo un diyer, es decir, me armo mi propio equipo para guitarra. Pero mi amigo si es electrónico de profesión así que no hay problema si hay que hacer modificaciones mayores al circuito, ambos siempre hacemos esta clase de proyectos juntos.

Bueno Gracias por la atención y perdón por molestar


----------



## daniel1

muchas gracias por vuestras respuetas ; voy a provarlo y ya os dire como suena
gracias otra vez


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Nazuno dijo:
			
		

> Aclarar también que yo no soy electrónico de profesión, soy solo un diyer, es decir, me armo mi propio equipo para guitarra. Pero mi amigo si es electrónico de profesión así que no hay problema si hay que hacer modificaciones mayores al circuito, ambos siempre hacemos esta clase de proyectos juntos.



Aqui hay personas mas autorizadas que yo para darte esta respuesta, soy solo como un principiante con buenos conicimientos y muchos proyectos realizados de este foro(de los expertos claro)  trate de ver y creo con toda seguridad que los cambios seran grandes muy grandes, casi un circuito nuevo totalmente, pero si tu  amigo es electronico no tendra objecion en corroborar lo que te digo. 
te dejo el nombre de algunos genios de este foros que pueden darte la ultima palabra, *fogonazo, tupolev, tiopepe, tecnideso*, etc, si ubicas a alguno de ellos estas salvado


----------



## Nazuno

Bueno Jorge, ¡gracias por tomarte el tiempo! pensé que nadie me iba a contestar.
En efecto yo esperaba que fogonazo se diera una vuelta por este tema, pero no lo he encontrado
Respecto a lo que dices me da un poco de tristeza y decepción, yo esperaba que fuera algo mucho más sencillo, pero está bien. Solo como referencia, en un foro de reparación de radios antiguos una persona realizo el proceso inverso (cambió las vávulas de un radio por JFets y creo que eran 12AX7A) y el único cambio que hizo fue en la fuente de alimentación... creo que aquí no funciona igual verdad, porque incluso mencionaba que despues de eso obtuvo menos distorisón armónica y que había mas potencia de salida, cosa completamente contraria a lo que uno quiere en un pre-amplificador de tubos.
De todos modos muchas gracias por la información y veamos si encuentro a alguno de ellos


----------



## dante3530

gran aporte! alguien tiene el pcb del metal zone2? gracias


----------



## Reloco.Abry

hola, soy nuevo en todo este tema y ni siquiera tengo una gran idea de electrónica pero ya pude armar un compresor, el Craig Anderton, obviamente con algo de ayuda de un amigo


Me gustaría saber si alguien tiene alguien sabe como hacer un pedal que pueda emular un bajo, es decir, hacerlo una octava más grave. Agradecería mucho que alguien lo posteara o me pasen algun link.


----------



## Matt232

Hola soy nuevo aqui, estaba pensando en armarme el  HYPER METAL de Boss pero *en el esquema los transistores, diodos, zener y operacionales no tienen valor*   alguien me puede ayudar???? estoy enamorado de ese efecto!! me muero si no lo armo    asi q les agradesco si me pueden orientar un poco en esto...desde ya muchas gracias!!!!
 Saludos a todos


----------



## Nazuno

Matt232 dijo:
			
		

> Hola soy nuevo aqui, estaba pensando en armarme el  HYPER METAL de Boss pero *en el esquema los transistores, diodos, zener y operacionales no tienen valor*


Mmm... ¿Para los transistores creo que el modelo BC550 debería funcionar en los NPN y el BC560 en los PNP (los modelos para el HM-2) y para los operacionales en casos de distorsiones yo casi siempre me topo con TL074 o TL072. Para los diodos que son de germanio el modelo que deberías usar sería el AA11# (117 o 119) casi estoy seguro, para los demás el 1N4148 es el que se usa en el HM-2 (hace tiempo que me lo estoy armando, solo basta acabar la PCB para comprar componentes y empezar a soldar) y para los zener no tengo ni idea   
Pero bueno... yo no soy el más apto para contestarte. Así que esperemos a ver que dicen los masters no?


----------



## nachitox

Muchachos vi que querian hacerse un delay con el pt2399... les cuento que yo hice el Rebote Delay 2.5 de la pagina tonepad.com y anda de 10. No es un proyecto complicado y suena muy profesional. Tiene 3 controles: Delay (tiempo de retardo), Repeticiones (cantidad de repeticiones) y Volumen (que controla el volumen de las repeticiones). La verdad es el mejor pedal que he hecho y muy versátil, lo unico dificil es conseguir el integrado, yo consegui uno solo en toda Cordoba... Bueno, espero que les sirva la información!


----------



## Matt232

Nazuno dijo:
			
		

> Matt232 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola soy nuevo aqui, estaba pensando en armarme el  HYPER METAL de Boss pero *en el esquema los transistores, diodos, zener y operacionales no tienen valor*
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm... ¿Para los transistores creo que el modelo BC550 debería funcionar en los NPN y el BC560 en los PNP (los modelos para el HM-2) y para los operacionales en casos de distorsiones yo casi siempre me topo con TL074 o TL072. Para los diodos que son de germanio el modelo que deberías usar sería el AA11# (117 o 119) casi estoy seguro, para los demás el 1N4148 es el que se usa en el HM-2 (hace tiempo que me lo estoy armando, solo basta acabar la PCB para comprar componentes y empezar a soldar) y para los zener no tengo ni idea
> Pero bueno... yo no soy el más apto para contestarte. Así que esperemos a ver que dicen los masters no?
Hacer clic para expandir...


Ok, gracias por tu respuesta!   ahora mismo me lo pongo a armar    y luego averiguare sobre el zener


----------



## gatito

Hola, he montado este compresor y la verdad es que no me gusta porque mete demasiado ruido. De todas formas si alguien está interesado en construirlo debe tener en cuenta que según el esquema -con alimentación simple- no funciona. Para hacerlo funcionar hay que aplicarle alimentación dual. Yo lo tengo funcionando con un alimentador de 15 voltios, o sea +-7.5v. El divisor se hace con dos diodos 1n4001 y dos condensadores electrolíticos de 10 microfaradios.
 Saludos.

PD. como este compresor no me acaba de convencer voy a probar con el Vox 1903, si alguien lo tiene agradecería su opinión.


----------



## andree_127

Hola gente del foro hace un tiempo adquirí unos diagramas de pedales y amplificadores acá les mando los link para que se lo descarguen. A ver si alguien se anima, los arma y nos cuenta su experiencia.
Saludos.


----------



## treblo

Hola me gustaria armar overdrive alguien conoce algun circuito de buena calidad?

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Los diagramas de la primer página a veces no se ven, en este archivo están todos comprimidos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola amigos del foro, tengo encargado un amplificador bastante simple pero con varias entradas las cuales debo mezclar, etc, etc..

basicamente tendra utilidad para una guitarra electrica y un par de microfonos..

la idea es que quiero agregar efecto de Fuzz o distorcion a 1 canal de alta...

observando el circuito de este link: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/fuzz/index.htm

me di cuenta de que utiliza 9Vcc para alimentar los OPAMP pero que yo dispongo de fuente simetrica...

la pregunta es: que debo modificar para utilizar los operacionales con fuente simetrica...y que no afecte al circuito?

obviamente esas 2 resistencias de 100K que forman un divisor resistivo para dar referencia al 1 operacional...pero ademas de eso...que mas?

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ....me di cuenta de que utiliza 9Vcc para alimentar los OPAMP pero que yo dispongo de fuente simetrica......


¿ Y si alimentas tu circuito con la rama positiva solamente ?.

La reforma es "importante", como para tener una idea, las entradas + de los operacionales, en lugar de estar conectadas al puente divisor deben ir a GND.


----------



## DJ DRACO

claro, eso es lo que imagino...

que la reforma es bastante "importante" como para hacerla, en vez de utilizar solo la rama positiva...

asi que ya vere como le hago.

saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

fogonazo gracias por la respuesta, tratare de colocar la informacion aqui por si se puede resolver, es referente al compresor blackbox, ya que fue el que me resulto mas simpliey claro y creo si no me informe mal es el mas probado, en el esquema original que se repite en este post, hay 4 componentes sin identificar, 1 condensador y 3 resistores, el condensado es facil , porque segun la lista el que faltaria es de 100nF, las resistencias son 3 segun el listado de componentes pero no logro ubicarlas debido a pocos conocimientos, una de 10K otra 220K y la ultima de 100ohms. tratare de adjuntar el esquema indicandolas, cosa que nunca puedo y gracias por la ayuda.
El avatar es referente y contra opuesto al de fogonazo ya que el tiene muchos conocimientos en electronica, electricidad y generales, y los mios son muy pocos, pero sigo adelante porque este tema me apaciona....


----------



## PEBE

este es un efecto que acabo de hacer sehun los diagramas que se brindaron en este foro asi que gracias fogonazo y saludos a la comunidad


----------



## treblo

dj draco.....para que queres alimentar al circuito con las dos ramas?
porque no solo utilizas el ramal positivo y listo?...no es mas simple?...o alimentar a los OP con tension partida tiene alguna ventaja?....


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola fogonazo antes que nada te felicito por este super ecxelente aporte felicidades te queria preguntar acerca de una duda grande mira resulta que aun amigo le voy a armar el sonic distorcion sd-1(ibañez) y en la entrada donde parece esta la tierra de la bateria la entada y una tierra libre que se coloca bueno yo pienzo que es por que el jack de entrada tiene un interruptor que cierra la tierra, y permite que el distorcionador de encienda si no estoy en lo correcto disculpa en no saber de antemano un saludo muy grande desde mexico


----------



## Fogonazo

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> ....queria preguntar acerca de una duda grande mira resulta que aun amigo le voy a armar el sonic distorcion sd-1(ibañez) y en la entrada donde parece esta la tierra de la bateria la entada y una tierra libre que se coloca bueno yo pienzo que es por que el jack de entrada tiene un interruptor que cierra la tierra, y permite que el distorcionador de encienda si no estoy en lo correcto disculpa en no saber de antemano un saludo muy grande desde mexico


Estas en lo correcto.
Al conectar el plug, este cierra el circuito a masa y enciende el aparato.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

gracias fogonazo me arriesgo a que me moderen pero esto vale la pena ERES EL MEJOR muy buenos aportes sigue asi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos! Creo que para tanto pedal que se ha posteado acá, vendría bien un ampli, así que les dejo algo: un clon de mi viejo amplificador Warning de 15W. Hace 10 años que lo tengo y anda de lujo, tanto así que me hice un cloncito y lo tengo armado y funcionando también sin problemas.  Tiene una entrada, un control de ganancia, graves, agudos y volumen general. El circuito original se alimenta con +-15v. El diseño de la plaqueta está copiado del original.

El único defecto que le encontré a este ampli es la distorsión bastante suave que tiene, me gustaría ver de aumentarla un poco, pero tengo mis dudas como. Las dos opciones que se me ocurrieron fueron, disminuir R1 (6k8), o quizás cambiar el transistor. Cualquier idea es bienvenida.

PD: les dejo en un .zip las mismas imagenes con más calidad, y los diagramas hechos en ExpressPCB.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Lord Chango dijo:


> ....El único defecto que le encontré a este ampli es la distorsión bastante suave que tiene, me gustaría ver de aumentarla .....


Prueba reemplazando D2 y D4 por sendos puentes.


¿ Que tendrá que ver este amplificador en un post exclusivo de pedales ?


----------



## Lord Chango

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que tendrá que ver este amplificador en un post exclusivo de pedales ?


 

Mil disculpas, el titulo decia "Circuitos para guitarra eléctrica", pensé que podia llegar a encajar ahi...


----------



## PEBE

Bueno,bueno pero el ampli que subiste tiene un distorcionador no?? jeje,por cierto gracias por compartirlo, creo que tendre un buen proyecto para vacaciones.Saludos


----------



## deniel144

hola bueno tengo una duda existencial sobre una pedales qué es la atack delay quiero si me pueden ayudar ya qué el circuito es sacado de una revista de electrónica y los valosres parece que son ideales y no reales :/ me pueden echar una porfa si quieren subo el pcb qué lo tengo a punto 

 eso gracias


----------



## bluesboy

molesto un poco, quizas con cosas no demasiado referidas al tema... hace poco estoy metido en laa musica y poco en la electronia, y queria saber con que programa testeo la señal q*UE* entrega el circuito, uso el livewire pero no se bien como utilizarlo... y no lo hago en un protoboard porque tengo que comprar los componentes por internet, ya que en la zona aqui en chaco dice "CAPACITOR" y se desmayan...


----------



## Lord Chango

agsistemas dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no tendrías una lista de materiales y las dimensiones de la placa? mil gracias, saludos.


 
Hola agsistemas, la placa mide 165mmx44mm, y la lista de componentes no la tengo, pero si le erré están todos los componentes en el esquema eléctrico. Saludos!


----------



## chacarock

deniel144 dijo:


> hola bueno tengo una duda existencial sobre una pedales qué es la atack delay quiero si me pueden ayudar ya qué el circuito es sacado de una revista de electrónica y los valosres parece que son ideales y no reales :/ me pueden echar una porfa si quieren subo el pcb qué lo tengo a punto
> 
> eso gracias



si  aparentemente son reales, ya que es una version DIY, parecida al a de boss,
     lo mas complicado de conseguir seria el FET, pero es  bastante conseguible, por lo menos en Santiago del Estero, Argentina,  los consigo y mira que tienen que ser comunes para  conseguirlos aqui  
      ha! postea la placa si no es mucha molestia, 

saludos


----------



## deniel144

ok aquí esta el pcb (pcb wizard) pero mis dudas son las siguientes:

donde consigo condensadores de 5 uf y 2.5 uf ademas algunos valores apuntan claramente a condensadores de poliester 

la batería el positivo esta a mi parecer al revés ya que esta orientado a la terminal larga

esop


----------



## Emi77

Condensador de 5uf lo podes hacer con dos de 10uf en serie y el de 2.5uf con 4 de 10uf en serie. Por que esos valores no parecen comerciables.


----------



## chacarock

claro, ademas de 2,5 a 3 uf quizas no sea tan critico el cambio

saludos


----------



## Cacho

¿Y 5uF por 4u7?
¿Y los de 2,5uF por 2u2?

Son opciones más simples y no estamos muy lejos...

Saludos


----------



## Dano

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y 5uF por 4u7?
> ¿Y los de 2,5uF por 2u2?
> 
> Son opciones más simples y no estamos muy lejos...
> 
> Saludos



Exácto la propia tolerancia del componente cubre tranquilamente el rango.

S2


----------



## deniel144

aaa ok gracias   despues subo mi pcb del esquema arregaldo 

saludos

lo otro para mi la alimentación esta al revés osea qué el positivo va hacia la terminal larga 

ustedes qué dicen

saludos


----------



## chacarock

creo que si, para que active la alimentacion,  se conecta terminal corta, y la terminal larga va la señal, por lo menos es lo que se suele usar, no me estoy imaginando otra posibilidad en este momento

saludos


----------



## deniel144

perdon puede ser por la hora pero me lo puedes explicar mejor

gracias


----------



## chacarock

jajaja, no no, que salame que soy, tu esquema esta bien, pasa que en los jack embra del tipo que va en el chasis, no los de placa, la terminal larga es donde va la señal y la corta es la que cierra el circuito con el negativo de la bateria para que alimente el pedal, pero en los esque mas, estan vistos al reves, quizas porque toman como referencia los jack que van en la placa , unos que son de plasticos, no los conosco no se como seran por dentro, pero en esta imagen se ve mejor como funciona, si te fijas la terminal corta seria donde toca la pinta del jack por donde va la señal, y la larga toca al costado 
*la punta (señal)
* el costado (negativo de la bateria)
eso es lo importante

By chacarock at 2010-04-06/ imagen tomada del sitio  generalguitargadguet


----------



## chacarock

Emi77 dijo:


> Condensador de 5uf lo podes hacer con dos de 10uf en serie y el de 2.5uf con 4 de 10uf en serie. Por que esos valores no parecen comerciables.


 
supongo que puedo hacer lo mismo con los picos y los nanos,  se aplica la misma formula para sumar y restar,

una consulta, si no va en este tama, perdon y si pueden  lo redireccionan,
hay alguna tabla que indique , de donde hasta donde van lso valore para los distintos tipos de capacitores, ej, 0,005 uf electrolitico? o 45uf poliester hay?

saludos


----------



## Emi77

Si se puede hacer.
Mm tabla no he visto, pero por lo que se de ir a comprar, generalmete los de poliester se consiguen en valor de los nf hasta 1uf, mas de 1uf son electroliticos y los valores en pf he conseguido ceramicos solamente.

Saludos!!


----------



## maty314

Hola, no sabia donde poner este tema asi que lo puse en principiantes. Mi duda es la siguiente, yo fabrique varios pedales de guitarra, pero un amigo me pidio si le podia poner un indicador de que estaba activado o no, tengo entendido que se llama bypass el circuito. El pedal es sencillo, vendria a ser un conmutador con la placa del efecto de sonido, normalmente sale el cable de la guitarra pasa por adentro y sigue hasta el amplificador, cuando se lo pisa cambia y pasa por el circuito que le da el efecto. Ahora mi duda residia en si en vez de tener que agregar un circuito aparte para indicar si esta activado o no, sencillamente no podia poner un led en serie al la rama que pasa por el circuito del efecto?, esto modifica en algo el sonido o la frecuencia?, si alguien me pudiera ayudar, muchas gracias.

si quieren imagenes para guiarse diganme y se las subo, asi se entiende bien.


----------



## Munire

un led sigue siendo una resistencia que dificulta el paso de la corriente y crea una caida de potencial.

no te sabria decir si funcionaria bien. yo creo que no... a aver si comenta alguien que sepa un poco mas.


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos! Tengo una duda con respecto a la colocación de los pedales de guitarra en cadena. Es decir, cuál sería la mejor opción para hacer la conexión de los pedales? Por ejemplo, yo tengo un pedal de distorsión, un compresor y una "noise gate", cuál sería el orden correcto?

Sería bueno si alguien sabe hacer una cadena general, es decir, incluyendo la mayor cantidad de pedales posibles, como para que todos tengamos referencia a la hora de conectar.

Abrazo!


----------



## PEBE

Disculpa, no entgendi muy bien, pero si te refieres a conectarlos en serie los pedales, eso depende de tus necesidades como guitarrista.


----------



## Lord Chango

A lo que me refiero, es al orden de los distintos pedales, porque me imagino que al procesar de distinta manera cada uno la señal, habrá una forma óptima de conectarlos. Por ejemplo, se me hace que la "noise gate" debería ir antes del compresor, para eliminar los posibles ruidos que éste amplificaría, después de éstos la distorsión...
O será cuestión de experimentar y encontrarlo a gusto de cada uno? Aunque esta opción no me parece lo mejor, quizá haya una lógica a seguir detrás de todo esto.

Si sigo siendo confuso, podría probar con un diagramita, no soy muy bueno explicándome, ja!


----------



## cristianunter

Hola, imagenes de los diagramas o esquemas de los efectos que citan arriba no hay???


----------



## Fogonazo

cristianunter dijo:


> Hola, imagenes de los diagramas o esquemas de los efectos que citan arriba no hay???


¿ Por que preguntas por privado y en el post la misma cosa ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/235091/


----------



## PEBE

> A lo que me refiero, es al orden de los distintos pedales, porque me imagino que al procesar de distinta manera cada uno la señal, habrá una forma óptima de conectarlos.



Ok ok, ahora entiendo mejor ,pues mira aun insisto que es dependiendo a las necesidades aunque probablemente si exista una logica (claro) solo que por ejemplo, la distorcion que genera una combinacion de pedales a un metalero le suene bellisima y mientras a un amante del blues le suene espantosa,no se si me explique (yo tambien soy un poco malo explicandome jeje) Un saludo


----------



## mcl87

aqui hay demasiadoo muy bueno


----------



## Dano

Lord Chango dijo:


> A lo que me refiero, es al orden de los distintos pedales, porque me imagino que al procesar de distinta manera cada uno la señal, habrá una forma óptima de conectarlos. Por ejemplo, se me hace que la "noise gate" debería ir antes del compresor, para eliminar los posibles ruidos que éste amplificaría, después de éstos la distorsión...
> O será cuestión de experimentar y encontrarlo a gusto de cada uno? Aunque esta opción no me parece lo mejor, quizá haya una lógica a seguir detrás de todo esto.
> 
> Si sigo siendo confuso, podría probar con un diagramita, no soy muy bueno explicándome, ja!




Aunque tambien se puede poner al final y usarla para quitar el ataque del sonido.

Osea se coloca al final con un Release bastante alto, así demora en abrir y corta la primera parte del sonido , igual no quita que se pueda realizar el mismo efecto colocandola al principio de la serie.

Pero por ejemplo no es lo mismo un WAH + Distorcion que Distorción + WAH suenan totalmente diferente.


----------



## Julio_lanza

maty314 dijo:


> Hola, no sabia donde poner este tema asi que lo puse en principiantes. Mi duda es la siguiente, yo fabrique varios pedales de guitarra, pero un amigo me pidio si le podia poner un indicador de que estaba activado o no, tengo entendido que se llama bypass el circuito. El pedal es sencillo, vendria a ser un conmutador con la placa del efecto de sonido, normalmente sale el cable de la guitarra pasa por adentro y sigue hasta el amplificador, cuando se lo pisa cambia y pasa por el circuito que le da el efecto. Ahora mi duda residia en si en vez de tener que agregar un circuito aparte para indicar si esta activado o no, sencillamente no podia poner un led en serie al la rama que pasa por el circuito del efecto?, esto modifica en algo el sonido o la frecuencia?, si alguien me pudiera ayudar, muchas gracias.
> 
> si quieren imagenes para guiarse diganme y se las subo, asi se entiende bien.


vale esperamos las imagenes.....


----------



## imijxirdneh

Bueno te comento.....
si pones el led como lo queres poner no te va a funcionar. porque es como dice munire es una resistencia. lo que calculo que pueda a llegar a ser es que se quede todo el tiempo encendido y cuando quieras apagarlo (a traves del switch) no se va a apagar. 
esto lo podes solucionar comprando un switch 3PDT el cual es casi imposible de conseguirlo (en Argentina). Porque son muy caros y nada mas se utiliza para pedales generalmente 
pero sino existe la solucion con un circuito que se llama milenium que consta de un transistor j201 que actua como llave al usar el switch 2PDT, convirtiendolo en un 3pdt(bypass). lo podes conseguir en www.generalguitargadgets.com o en www.pisotones.com.
yo me hice un RAT fuciona bien lo unico que tengo el mismo problema que vos pero nada mas hay que colocarle el circuito.
subi las imagenes asi te puedo ayudar un poco mas con este tema


----------



## Bater

usa el milenium true bypass,es el circuito que traen hoy en dia casi dotos los pedales y no necesitas usar un 3PDT, aca te dejo el esquema, y la Conexion en el circuito
cualquier duda consulta pregunta nomas, yo tambien ando en el tema de los pedales de guitarra y me he construido un par tambien, tengo un post en este mismo foro que nadie me respondio, consultando por un inconveniente de un pedal si quiere pasar aca dejo el link, aver si me dan la solucion jajaja. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mxr-envelope-filter-problema-35485/
Aca dejo las fotos del bypass.


----------



## cupajuti

Bueno, soy nuevo aquí... Gracias a los circuitos Boss pude reparar un Chorus Ce2 que tenía quemados ambos operacionales duales. Estoy muy contento y agradecido a esta página, y especialmente al amigo Fogonazo, que subió todos los circuitos. Espero en breve hacer un buen aporte al foro. Mil gracias de nuevo!


----------



## kikijiki

Hola necesito reparar un pedal boss delay ps-2  pitch shifter y tengo un equipo de guitarra davoli valvular que me lo regalaron es viejo pero anda, la cuestion es que tiene un ruido raro y no le encuentro nada, solo a golpes de detiene el ruido gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kikijiki dijo:


> Hola necesito reparar un pedal boss delay ps-2  pitch shifter y tengo un equipo de guitarra davoli valvular que me lo regalaron es viejo pero anda, la cuestion es que tiene un ruido raro y no le encuentro nada,* solo a golpes de detiene el ruido gracias*



Y que se te ocurre que podemos hacer? Ofrecerte un martillo mas grande?


----------



## kikijiki

ezavalla dijo:


> Y que se te ocurre que podemos hacer? Ofrecerte un martillo mas grande?


Iniciado por kikijiki Ver Mensaje

    Hola necesito reparar un pedal boss delay ps-2 pitch shifter y tengo un equipo de guitarra davoli valvular que me lo regalaron es viejo pero anda, la cuestion es que tiene un ruido raro y no le encuentro nada, solo a golpes de detiene el ruido gracias

Y que se te ocurre que podemos hacer? Ofrecerte un martillo mas grande?

jajaja



			
				kikijiki dijo:
			
		

> Iniciado por kikijiki Ver Mensaje
> 
> Hola necesito reparar un pedal boss delay ps-2 pitch shifter y tengo un equipo de guitarra davoli valvular que me lo regalaron es viejo pero anda, la cuestion es que tiene un ruido raro y no le encuentro nada, solo a golpes de detiene el ruido gracias
> 
> Y que se te ocurre que podemos hacer? Ofrecerte un martillo mas grande?
> 
> jajaja


no la cuestion es tendria que por lo menos mostrarles imagenes, si creo que si, con un martillo me viene bien  bueno despues le saco fotos de todo como esta y me dicen que puedo hacer, lo de el pedal boss me interesa mas, ya que ese pedal es nuevo y no tiene uso y me lo regalaron por que nunca funciono o por lo menos el que me lo regalo no sabe que tiene despues subo fotos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kikijiki dijo:


> no la cuestion es tendria que por lo menos mostrarles imagenes



Esa es una muy buena idea!


----------



## kikijiki

bueno luego de algun tiempo subo las fotos del pedal boss delay ps-2 pitch shifter que si tienen algun diagrama o algo en que me puedan ayudar, les agradecere mucho !!!






http://img814.imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php?create=yes&id=img814/2191/1276129475qkg.smil&auth_key=2b7d889b63ee6081fe3cd737a8f47645&public=&tags=[/URL]


----------



## bluesboy

pregunto, porque no se en donde hacerlo... estoy haciendo un efecto que tiene muchas variaciones, osea son varios circuitos en uno y por ende llevan varios Switch para cambiar de uno a otro... y queria saber como se llaman esos interruptores que creo son dpt6 que quedan presionados y se desactivan cuando presionas otro... los habia visto en una radio tonomac multibanda que desarme cuando tenia 6 años... y lamentablemente no sabia interpretar circuitos en esa epoca..


----------



## mellamoearl

Hola, soy nuevo en esto y tengo 2 consultas.
Quiero fabricar mis propios efectos y he estado viendo varios esquemáticos, pero aún no logro entender para qué son los conectores Vbb, Vcc, Vdd, Vss etc.  si alguien me puede explicar. Y lo 2º es que usando el PCB wizard no logro dejar el espacio para el in y el out de la señal.

Saludos, y muy bueno el material, si alguien me ayuda con esto estoy completo. 
Gracias!


----------



## chacarock

fijate en este articulo 


> http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070723084358AAxdfjD



por lo de el diseño de la placa, es solo la practica, en mi caso llegua a diseñar mas de diez placas para un mismo circuto, mejorando en las ultimas, en lo que es prolijidad, aprovechamiento de espacio y porque no caprichos morfologicos de la placa, a veces me aburren las placas cuadradas

espero te ssirva saludos


----------



## mellamoearl

gracias chacarock, me quedó clarísimo


----------



## rastone1993

En el verano me colgue viendo a un guitarrista en Mar del Plata, Sobo, es un polaco, quizás lo conozcan...
bueno mi pregunta es...el señor este tenía un pedal, que el tocaba una base, y así el pedal la grababa, la reproducia por el ampli, y el guistarrista punteaba arriba...también creo que lo vi usandolo a Eli Suarez...

¿cómo se llama este dichoso aparatito?
Alguien tendría un manualcito, o diagrama para armarlo caserito?

Bueno ya que después de tanto tiempo nadie me contestó, paso a contarles lo que yo averigué.

El dichoso aparatito se llama Loop Station, es de Boss y cuesta unos U$S280...
Es un grabador de sonidos, hasta 16 minutos... una grosada para el que toca solo...

Y respecto a DIY, creo que es imposible, no encontré un sólo diagrama....

Saludos


----------



## H3RO

que aportazo!! men te pasaste...aunque no creo que tenga tanto dinero para montar todos los circuitos :S
jejejeje


----------



## memo133

Hola!! me estoy haciendo un pedalito boss sd1 super overdrive pero tengo una duda con el diagrama que me baje hay ciertos componentes que no desifro que pueden ser y sus valores esta es la imagen del diagrama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





no entiendo los Q5 ni el Q6 ademas de los cuadraditos que piendo que son condensadores por su valoracion en MF y los diodos solo me dicen 4,5 y 6 pero su valor lo desconosco 

esta es una imagen de como se supone deve de quedar 






si alguien me pudiera alludar con la lista de los componentes que me indica seria perfecto muchas gracias amigos!!

para mas info aqui esta la pagina donde encontre el diagrama 

http://ustomp.com/

y en esta 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/5782315/Hacete-tus-pedales-para-la-Guitarra_.html

muchas !!


----------



## memo133

Hola!! muchas gracias por la bienvenida es de gran valor la informacion que me proporcionas pero desgraciadamente el pedal ya esta a medias y nada pierdo en terminarlo si funciona se los estare informando pero si no funciona no dudare en hacerme el que tu me pones muchas gracias cualquier otro comentario sera de mucha alluda a y otra pregunta los Led de que tamañon deben de ser ?? muchas gracias suerte !!


----------



## Electronec

memo133 dijo:


> otra pregunta los Led de que tamañon deben de ser ?? muchas gracias suerte



Primero prueba con los diodos y si te funciona incorporas los led de los pequeñitos y luego de los normales.

Saludos.


----------



## athenas22

gracias muchachos exelente aporte, yo diria enorme aporte!!!!


----------



## athenas22

bueno muchachos yo quiero hacer mi humilde aporte, dedusco que deben conocer la siguiente pagina.

freeinfosociety

en la cual tienen diagramas de amplis y pedales.espero no resubir algo que habian puesto, pero no la vi en este post asi que se las dejo para que la chusmeen.un saludo a todos.


----------



## Electronec

athenas22 dijo:
			
		

> bueno muchachos yo quiero hacer mi humilde aporte,



Gracias por el aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano

Muchachos dejen de subir esquemas repetidos que están en este mismo tema al principio.

Saludos


----------



## bluesboy

no quiero ser molesto pero ¿donde consiguen las cajas para alojar los efectos? debo tener unos 7 hechos pero no tengo donde meterlos...


----------



## ZedHqX4

ya depeende de cada localidad, aca en mi ciudad, en las tiendas de electronica solo se pueden conseguir cajas de plastico, que aunque cumplen con el cometido, pues son mas fragiles, y aqui nunca encontre un switch de pie. Sera cuestion de que te vayas en tu ciudad a dar una vuelta a la zona comercial


----------



## lw3eiv

Dano dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que pedales haz armado de alli?
> 
> Saludos


Hola por mi parte arme el BIG MUFF pi, el Pro Co Rat, y el Guv-Nor, Funcionan muy bien.
El Sansamp gt2. lo tengo en la fase final, falta el conexionado de las llaves selectoras y los potes, y el phase 90 recien hice  el PCB.
Gracias a  Francisco Peña de tonepad por su excelente trabajo.


----------



## Cyborg16

En la imágen lo dice, pero por si acaso.. Acuerdense de poner la resistencia de pull-down a la salida del circuito porque sino el millenium no anda.

Saludos.


----------



## davidfusion666

Oye dano disculpa me podrias dar la lista de materiales del Ns-2 Noise Suppressor por favor?


----------



## Cacho

Instrucciones para conseguir cualquier lista de componentes:

1) Imprimir el esquema en cuestión.
2) Buscar algún elemento para escribir (un lápiz es casi ideal).
3) Buscar algo sobre lo que escribir. Una hoja de papel está perfecto, pero se pueden usar los folletos que tiraron por abajo de la puerta, boletos de medios de transporte y demás.
4) Poner una R (mayúscula como esa) en la esquina superior izquierda de la "cosa sobre la que vamos a escribir".
5) Ir tachando una por una las resistencias y anotando uno por uno sus valores y potencias encolumnados debajo de la R que escribimos antes.
6) Una vez terminado eso, contar cuántas resistencias hay tachadas y cuántos valores hay anotados. Si coinciden, seguir adelante, si no, repetir el paso 5).
7) Ahora poner una C y repetir el proceso con los condensadores, y el control. De no coincidir los números, rechequear estos compoenntes.
8) Repetir el proceso con los diodos, los transistores, los potenciómetros y cuantos componentes haya.
9) Ahora hacer un resumen. Si hay cuatro veces anotado 100k, poner 100k*4 en una hoja aparte (para no hacer mezclas).
10) Comprender que ponerse en la posición cómoda de que otro sea el que tenga que hacer este proceso despierta unas incontenibles ganas de sacar el sarcasmo.
11) Festejar por una lista de componentes hecha por uno mismo y subirla al foro, para que otro no tenga que hacer ese trabajo tedioso y molesto.

Si eso de "subir lo que te costó trabajo hacer" no te parece bien, entonces no puede parecerte bien tu pedido de que alguien más lo suba, ¿no?.

Saludos y esperamos a que subas tu lista de componentes.


----------



## davidfusion666

B*UE*no esta bien yo haré la lista del Noise Suppressor, pero alguien que me pueda pasar una imagen del circuito impreso por fa , no soy un ingeniero en electrónica ni nada, soy nuevo mas bien y p*UE*s tengo solo conocimientos básicos, ya que como ustedes son los genios y subieron estos diagramas, ps deben de tener por ahi el circuito impreso jeje


----------



## Cacho

Esos a los que llamás "genios" en general (más del 90% de las veces) están interesados en el esquemático que en la inútil plaquetita del impreso.
Lo interesante es el esquema, ver cómo funciona, entenderlo... Al armarlo, cada quien buscará/hará su propio PCB, eso es una cuestión aparte.

Saludos


----------



## jonasa

Hola alguien me puede decir cuál es el consumo de los transistores de este circuito y cómo lo calculo??







Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

jonasa dijo:


> Hola alguien me puede decir cuál es el consumo de los transistores de este circuito y cómo lo calculo??......


Una estimación serían unos 4mA.
El calculo llevaría algo de tiempo, se hace en base a las corrientes de cada transistor y sus polarizaciones.


----------



## LUER

Bueno soy nuevo en esto de los circuitos de guitarra, pero tengo dos guitaras una electrica y otra electroacustica , desearia que me apoyen con el esquema de un ecualizador de guitarra ,deseo realizar una de esas .


De antemano gracias


----------



## chacarock

fijate en  ggg, hay uno de 6 bandas, esta fasil

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/projects/18-eq/46-6-band-graphic-eq

saludos


----------



## Electronec

_Aclaración:_

He construido el pedal de distorsión Hiper-Metal HM-3 de Boss y quiero dejar constancia;

que el esquemas publicado, tanto en este hilo (Post #4 ) como en infinidad de Link´s en Internet, no funciona.

Busqué y busqué.........porque tras su construcción no andaba de ninguna forma.
Comparé partes comunes en muchos pedales, como el Switch de cambios de modo, etc.....y el tipo de formato 
de fuentes de las letras, estilos habituales en la simbologia de los esquemas de Boss.....en fin,.......... un diagrama muy sospechoso.

Bueno, despues de innumerables pruebas y modificaciones, lo conseguí, funciona y la verdad que a los que les guste la distorsión se lo aconsejo.

Aquí les dejo el esquema sacado de internet con fallos. Marcado en rojo las anomalias detectadas.

Y como nó, el esquema corregido y probado.

PD 1: El FET 2SK30 en algunas tiendas lo tienen como descatalogado, aunque yo lo encontré, pero puede ser sustituido por el FET BF 245.

PD 2: El pedal Turbo Overdive OD-2 publicado tambien en este hilo (Post #27 ) funciona...PROBADO. 

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Chango

Que grande Electronec, te merecés mucho mas que aplausos! Muy buen aporte, amigo. Lástima que no tengo tiempo ahora, sino me hago uno, empezando... YA!

Saludos!


----------



## Electronec

Gracias Lord Chango por el comentario!
Anímate cuando tengas un ratito.

Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

buenisimo Electronec, muchas gracias

creo que comenzare con el od2, ya que le diste el visto bueno


saludos


----------



## Electronec

Que tal muchachos.

Siguiendo un poco con el proyecto del pedal de Boss Hiper Metal HM-3, Post #141, les dejo el diseño del PCB y el detalle de los componentes que lo forman.

Saludos.


----------



## julienalexander

Buenas, vengo siguiendo el tema desde hace bastante y me decidi hacer el boss dm-2 delay que publico Dano (a proposito muchas gracias a el y a Fogonazo por todos los aportes, realmente se aprecia!). 

Ahora bien, estuve averiguando mucho sobre este pedal y poseo varias imagenes con todo lo relacionado: 
*imagenes de la placa (de los 2 lados obvio)
*el esquematico
*un pdf de un japones en el que lo hace muy parecido (igual no me convence, prefiero clonarlo del original)
*los ajustes de los presets

Por ultimo hice una edicion a dos imagenes para ubicar los componenetes segun el esquematico. Para eso inverti la orientacion vertical del lado del cobre; es decir, la placa aparece como si vieramos a traves del lado de los componentes. El problema esta en que hay capacitores que resultan muy confusos; principalmente porque el esquematico no parece seguir la misma escala en todos los electroliticos.

Especifico: en las imagenes esta señalado en azul un capacitor (C7) que se corresponde perfecto entre las fotos, el esquematico y la realidad (es decir ese capacitor existe) y en rojo esta señalado un capacitor (C10) que no se por donde agarrarlo. Veamos, el capacitor C7 en el esquematico tiene la leyenda '10/16' sin unidades, vamos a suponer que son uF y Volts que es lo mas logico, y ademas se contrasta con la imagen (uno de 16 mF seria mucho mas grande y de 16 nF electrolitico no existe segun los vendedores). Es decir se puede contrastar el esquematico con las imagenes de la placa y con la realidad. Ahora bien, es de suponer que todos los capacitores electroliticos esten en uF en el esquematico. Entonces vamos a analizar a C10: su leyenda dice '.22/50'. Tomando las unidades del esquematico para los electroliticos significaria 0.22uF a 50V o tambien 220pF a 50V (el japones lo da como 0.22uF y lo llama C25). Ahora bien, en varias casas de electronica me dijeron que los capacitores electroliticos tienen como minimo 1uF y si el valor en realidad fuera 220uF seria mas grande en las imagenes (hay uno de ese valor y es unos de los 2 que son grandotes). Es decir: como rayos se supone que vamos a interpretar ese capacitor? La verdad, despues de darle vueltas y vueltas, no pude llegar a nada. No se si es 2.2uF o 22uF (el mas probable supongo). Pero el esquematico es bastante confuso en cuanto a eso. Alguien puede corroborar ese valor? No tengo mucha idea de que pasa si se le cambia el valor asi que no puedo decir cual seria el correcto, espero aprender con el tiempo y la carrera.

Dejo las imagenes con las explicaciones aca y un comprimido con toda la info pura al respecto.

Lo ultimo: Al lado (izq) del capacitor C7 de las imagenes, hay un capacitor (C12) que tiene la misma leyenda que C10 (rojo) en el esquematico, yo le di un valor de 220uF/50V pero es imposible por el tamañano que sea ese; aclaro esto para que no confunda: tanto C10 como C12 estan mal.

Una vez aclaradas las cosas me dispongo a armarlo y corregir el esquematico como se debe, con unidades, simbolos y todo clarito, asi cualquiera puede armarlo sin tantos problemas.

Gracias y saludos, Julienalexander


----------



## Electronec

julienalexander dijo:
			
		

> Ahora bien, en varias casas de electronica me  dijeron que los capacitores electroliticos tienen como minimo  1uF



Quien te a dicho eso!!!!!
Que ellos no los tengan, no quiere decir que no existan.

C10 es de 0.22uF.

0,22uF
 0,33uF......son valores comunes en electrolíticos.

Si no los encuentras los puedes sustituir por unos de poliester o tántalo.



> Veamos, el capacitor C7 en el esquematico tiene la leyenda '10/16


Efectívamente es de 10uF.
Fíjate en la diferencia de la simbologia entre los electrolíticos y los que no lo son.
Los esquemas de Boss son muy repetitivos y utilizan los mismos símbolos.

Saludos.


----------



## julienalexander

Upa, que problema. Ya son 4 las casas de electronica que me dijeron que no existen . Tendre que ir al CENTRO, a la calle donde hay mil locales de electronica .

Muchas gracias Electronec; cuando consiga todo y lo arme exitosamente voy a publicarlo completo; ademas el post en que lo puso Dano no esta. Es decir puso el nombre de 2 pedales, pero solo puso el esquematico de uno . Saludos


----------



## ccarlos

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos! Creo que para tanto pedal que se ha posteado acá, vendría bien un ampli, así que les dejo algo: un clon de mi viejo amplificador Warning de 15W. Hace 10 años que lo tengo y anda de lujo, tanto así que me hice un cloncito y lo tengo armado y funcionando también sin problemas.  Tiene una entrada, un control de ganancia, graves, agudos y volumen general. El circuito original se alimenta con +-15v. El diseño de la plaqueta está copiado del original.
> 
> El único defecto que le encontré a este ampli es la distorsión bastante suave que tiene, me gustaría ver de aumentarla un poco, pero tengo mis dudas como. Las dos opciones que se me ocurrieron fueron, disminuir R1 (6k8), o quizás cambiar el transistor. Cualquier idea es bienvenida.
> 
> PD: les dejo en un .zip las mismas imagenes con más calidad, y los diagramas hechos en ExpressPCB.
> 
> Saludos!




lord chancho tengo una duda con respecto a un componente de tu esquema del ampli la r6 es de 470 ohm pero al lado tienes un 1 w ?? te refieres a 1 watt o alguna otra cosa si me ayudas con eso seria genial, y gracias porque el esquema esta muy bueno

y igual ahi varios componentes que no tienen especificaciones r12 r13 r14 e7 c10 d6 d7, etc


----------



## Lord Chango

ccarlos dijo:


> *lord chancho* tengo una duda...



Preferiria "Lord Cochinote" en todo caso, pero bue, es lo que hay...



ccarlos dijo:


> ...con respecto a un componente de tu esquema del ampli la r6 es de 470 ohm  pero al lado tienes un 1 w ?? te refieres a 1 watt o alguna otra cosa*?*  si me ayudas con eso seria genial, y gracias porque el esquema esta muy  bueno



Si, con eso me refiero a una resistencia de 470 Ohm/1 Watt.



ccarlos dijo:


> *e igual hay* varios componentes que no tienen especificaciones r12 r13 r14 e7 c10 d6 d7, etc



Si, perdon, esos componentes son:

D6 = D7 = 1n4004
R12 = 680 Ohm
R13 = 22k Ohm
R14 = 4.7 Ohm
E7 = 22uF
C10 = 100nF

D1, D2, D3 y D4 son diodos de germanio, cualquiera anda bien (yo creo que use 1n34 o 1n60)

Si se me pasó por alto algún otro, decime nomás.

Saludos!


----------



## ccarlos

creo que eran solos esos nada mas, y gracias lord chango.

claro perdon me equivoque al redactar tu nombre la vez anterior.


----------



## Dano

Electronec dijo:


> _Aclaración:_
> 
> He construido el pedal de distorsión Hiper-Metal HM-3 de Boss y quiero dejar constancia;
> 
> que el esquemas publicado, tanto en este hilo (Post #4 ) como en infinidad de Link´s en Internet, no funciona.
> 
> Busqué y busqué.........porque tras su construcción no andaba de ninguna forma.
> Comparé partes comunes en muchos pedales, como el Switch de cambios de modo, etc.....y el tipo de formato
> de fuentes de las letras, estilos habituales en la simbologia de los esquemas de Boss.....en fin,.......... un diagrama muy sospechoso.
> 
> Bueno, despues de innumerables pruebas y modificaciones, lo conseguí, funciona y la verdad que a los que les guste la distorsión se lo aconsejo.
> 
> Aquí les dejo el esquema sacado de internet con fallos. Marcado en rojo las anomalias detectadas.
> 
> Y como nó, el esquema corregido y probado.
> 
> PD 1: El FET 2SK30 en algunas tiendas lo tienen como descatalogado, aunque yo lo encontré, pero puede ser sustituido por el FET BF 245.
> 
> PD 2: El pedal Turbo Overdive OD-2 publicado tambien en este hilo (Post #27 ) funciona...PROBADO.
> 
> Saludos.



Esas conclusiones son muy valiosas, es raro que el switcheo sea la parte mala del esquema pero bueno asi son las cosas.

Varios de los pedales de Boss que subí los armé como el Metal zone y el Distortion (que usa el guitarrista de Almafuerte Marciello) no me acuerdo del modelo, es amarillito; estipulo que  funcionan todos los esquemas que subí, para los medio "colgados"  son las hojas de servicio oficiales de Boss y yo les creo ciegamente lo que dicen(no creo que ellos vendan "gato por liebre"). 
En la red siempre andan girando esos esquemas que dicen ser oficiales, hay que tener buen ojo, los esquemas oficiales (Boss) tienen hasta muestras de lo que se debería ver en el osciloscopio en diferentes situaciones, así que si tienen un osciloscopio y un generador de frecuencia pueden replicarlo exactamente al oficial.

Saludos


----------



## Mckeiton

los switcheos a los que haceis referencia, conmutaciones para no "yankeerizarnos" demasiado, que la lengua castellana ya es de por si completa para hablar hasta de electronica, los podeis encontrar en :  http://www.tonepad.com/getFileInfo.asp?id=76  donde dice download, podeis bajaros un archivo donde explica como hacer las conexiones mas allà de la PCB , con los jacks de audio y de alementación y los interruptores pdt y hasta 3dpdt con "True By Pass" esto si que  no lo traduzco. . muy interesante por cierto, y con el cableado ( wiring) al completo, un juego de niños vaya, for dummy's certified jijjiji.


----------



## juansalvo94

hola, buenas tardes, andube viendo por aca, y me resulto interesante el proyecto del pedal Boss Dm-2 Delay, pero hay un par de cositas que no entiendo (todavia no soy tecnico electronico, en 2 años me recibo ), por ejemplo, el esquematico que paso julienalexander del pedal, si es el original de boss, no entiendo como alimentarlo, tambien estaria genial si me pueden facilitar algun PCB del mismo asi lo plancho, ya que no tengo tiempo para ponerme a diseñar flor de circuito, desde ya  julienalexander si tienes el diseño en PDF o Protell 99, te agradeceria que me lo pases, muchas gracias

salu2


----------



## julienalexander

juansalvo94 dijo:


> hola, buenas tardes, andube viendo por aca, y me resulto interesante el proyecto del pedal Boss Dm-2 Delay, pero hay un par de cositas que no entiendo (todavia no soy tecnico electronico, en 2 años me recibo ), por ejemplo, el esquematico que paso julienalexander del pedal, si es el original de boss, no entiendo como alimentarlo, tambien estaria genial si me pueden facilitar algun PCB del mismo asi lo plancho, ya que no tengo tiempo para ponerme a diseñar flor de circuito, desde ya  julienalexander si tienes el diseño en PDF o Protell 99, te agradeceria que me lo pases, muchas gracias
> 
> salu2



Sabes, hace 3 semanas termine el diseño del PCB, copiando el de las fotos del pedal. Por los examenes (que terminaron hoy) no lo hice, pero en esta semana lo hago, y si funciona, subo todo. Digo si funciona, asi te ahorro 30 dolares si falla... El circuito esta alimentado con 12 Vcc, lo conseguis de una fuente para instrumetos musicales (organos, etc) Saludos y esperenme una semana! XD


----------



## juansalvo94

julienalexander dijo:


> Sabes, hace 3 semanas termine el diseño del PCB, copiando el de las fotos del pedal. Por los examenes (que terminaron hoy) no lo hice, pero en esta semana lo hago, y si funciona, subo todo. Digo si funciona, asi te ahorro 30 dolares si falla... El circuito esta alimentado con 12 Vcc, lo conseguis de una fuente para instrumetos musicales (organos, etc) Saludos y esperenme una semana! XD



daaale, geniaal

suerte, y un abrazo!


----------



## lw3eiv

Por mi parte tengo echo el Sans GT2, use los integrados TLC2262 y suena muy bien, hasta con mi pequeñito Yamaha ga15 que es un amp. casi de juguete. 
Tengo dos finales a la espera de un preamplificador, hice el que posteo Tupolev con 4 integrados y el Fender blackface solide state con 5 Fet, que en este momento no recuerdo quien lo posteo, el de tupolev, tiene una pequeña distorcion en Clean, que es muy  molesta y no se la pude sacar, como vos decis me lei todos los post del hilo y nada. El pseudo Black face suena muy bien, pero cuando levantas un poco el nivel de seguidor de source distorciona.

Bueno amigo, espero ver como resolvés el tema del control de medios  y el circuito, si es posible alguna foto.
PD. probe el pedal Sans GT2 en  lugar del pre, pero no me gusto el sonido, le faltaba tonalidad.


----------



## Nuyel

Yo quiero intentar el GT2 como previo de mi ampli, quisiera usar los TLC2262 aunque voy a intentar modificar el PCB por que a $60 MXN cada uno más envió por que tengo que mandarlos a pedir a otro estado, no me salen baratos. Espero acomodarlo para usar un TLC2264 y ahorrar un poco de dinero aunque por ahora usaría un TL084 y un TL082 por ser los que tengo (y el TL072) además de que así lo podría conectar directo a la fuente de 24V ya que los TLC son a ±8V.

La verdad no se si es cosa mía o que, pero cuando intento usar los basados en JFET termino con una horrible distorsión, como que los circuitos que intento hacer terminan mal y funcionan bien a los primeros momentos, luego con una señal alta comienzan a sonar terrible y tengo que desconectarlos.

Por cierto, en el de tupolev, supongo que con cambiar el resistor de 4,7K en el circuito del primer operacional (el de entrada) por uno mas elevado permitiría bajar la ganancia, yo en lo personal recomendaría un preset y no una resistencia fija, no todas las pastillas tienen el mismo nivel de salida, por ejemplo una activa o quizás hasta una humbucker podría suturarlo.


----------



## tortugon

Buenas tardes a todos... 
Amigo Nuyel, lo que decís de los circuitos basados en JFET a mi me paso con un compresor (orange squeezer plus de la pagina handmades.com.br o algo asi, no recuerdo bien la url) la cuestion es que el pedal me saturaba muchisimo, yo le echaba la culpa que las pistas no me habian salido bien (demasiado finas e irregulares) pero veo que no soy el unico que tiene problemas con los transistores, tambien pense que al usar reemplazos (debido a que aqui en Córdoba Argentina no se consiguen los originales) eso me podria haber ocasionado el mal funcionamiento.

Volviendo al tema del gt2 como pre no le he podido dedicar todo el tiempo que quisiera por cuestiones laborales (mas bien de busqueda de trabajo) pero debido a que no sabira como colocar un control de medios lo que pense es modificar el PCB y añadirle entre la resistencia de 1k y el transistor Q1 un control de graves medios y agudos ya sea configuracion fender o marshall, consegui uno de cada uno, no subo las imagenes por que no se como hacer, pero si me mandan un privado les envio el esquema sin ningun problema, no se si eso funcionara, pero vale la pena probar, lo que haria con los dos controles de tono originales seria poner un par de trimpots y dejarlo con un seteo fijo. 

A ver que les parece si estoy por buen camino o mejor me sigo dedicando a la herreria industrial, saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Electronec

Hola compañeros.

Una vez mas, les muestro un circuito hecho y probado satisfactórimente entre los tantos que en este hilo se muestran.

Les hablo del chorus CE-2.... de como no (BOSS)...publicado en #12

Como digo, funciona perfectamente y me tomo la libertad de dejarles otro PDF con mejor nitidez, con mas datos técnicos y con el pedal homólogo para Bajo.

Tambien una foto del PCB en cuestión:

Chorus CE-2 de BOSS

Saludos.


----------



## julienalexander

juansalvo94 dijo:


> daaale, geniaal
> 
> suerte, y un abrazo!



Maldicion. Estoy teniendo un 'pequeño' (ENORME) problema. No consigo uno de los integrados ¬¬ Y digamos que es bastante especifico. Voy a tener que hacerlo pedir por una de las tiendas al lugar de fabricacion. Calculo que tardara un mes minimo, no se cuanto tiempo sera. Paciencia... es lo unico que hay que tener en estos casos.


----------



## Cacho

¿Y cuál es el integrado que no conseguís? (y si podés indicar dónde está el esquema, mejor, a ver si aparece un reemplazo)

Saludos.


----------



## julienalexander

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es el integrado que no conseguís? (y si podés indicar dónde está el esquema, mejor, a ver si aparece un reemplazo)
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Cacho por la pronta respuesta y el interes.

Explico un poco la situacion a ver si pueden aclararme ua duda crucial de paso.
El pedal Boss delay DM-2 en cuestion, tiene 2 versiones. Lo unico que cambian son 2 integrados: el MN3101 lo reemplazan por el MN3102 y el MN3005 lo reemplazan por el MN3205. Es decir, la primera version usa el MN3101 con el MN3005 y la segunda, los otros dos. Todavia no vi ningun pedal que tenga un integrado de cada version.

El integrado que no consigo es el MN3102 . Decidi armar la segunda version y ya tengo el MN3205. No se si este ultimo se puede combinar con el MN3101... Esa seria la duda crucial. Y bueno, despues de buscar por unas 15 tiendas del centro (de la calle dedicada a la electronica), me frustre por ese dia.

Dejo links de los datasheets y del esquematico:

Esquematico: http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/s/schematics/dm2-delay-schematic.gif

MN3101 datasheet: http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/14238/PANASONIC/MN3101.html

MN3102 datasheet:http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/158293/PANASONIC/MN3102.html

MN3005 datasheet: http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/87983/PANASONIC/MN3005.html

MN3205 datasheet: http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/91387/PANASONIC/MN3205.html

Espero puedan aclarar mis dudas, a ver si puedo reemplazarlo por el otro (si es que se consigue tambien)


----------



## Cacho

El 3101 se consigue. De hecho un amigo los encargó acá (en Bahía Blanca) y se los trajeron de Buenos Aires, así que a vos te queda más cerca. El 3102...
Los muchachos amigos de lo barato (es irónico eso) lo tienen a US$2,80 según su página y el 3205 no figura. Revisá un poco que alguien lo debe tener...

En Katión (La Plata) también figuran el 3101 y el 02 a entre $5 y 7.

Bueno, revisá un poco las estanterías de los negocios de por allá, que algo vas a encontrar.

Saludos


----------



## julienalexander

Cacho dijo:


> El 3101 se consigue. De hecho un amigo los encargó acá (en Bahía Blanca) y se los trajeron de Buenos Aires, así que a vos te queda más cerca. El 3102...
> Los muchachos amigos de lo barato (es irónico eso) lo tienen a US$2,80 según su página y el 3205 no figura. Revisá un poco que alguien lo debe tener...
> 
> En Katión (La Plata) también figuran el 3101 y el 02 a entre $5 y 7.
> 
> Bueno, revisá un poco las estanterías de los negocios de por allá, que algo vas a encontrar.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Chacho, sin embargo muchos lugares dicen tener un monton de integrados que en realidad no tienen, ya son 4 los lugares en los que figura en internet, pero que cuando vas al local lo buscan y ni rastro... Tendre que ir a probar suerte, espero que lo tengan. Tambien tengo una consulta sobre diodos a ver si alguien sabe por casualidad: se necesitan unos switching diodes de codigo '1S2473' Pero en los locales me dicen que ese codigo no es para diodos. Seran porque son viejos (año 84) y cambio la nomenclatura o tengo que buscar mejor? 

Gracias, Julienalexander


----------



## Cacho

julienalexander dijo:


> Gracias *Chacho...*


De nada, si eso era para mí 


julienalexander dijo:


> ya son 4 los lugares en los que figura en internet, pero que cuando vas al local lo buscan y ni rastro...


Para eso se usa el teléfono 


julienalexander dijo:


> se necesitan unos switching diodes de codigo '1S2473' Pero en los locales me dicen que ese codigo no es para diodos.


Nomenclatura japonesa para diodos: 1Sxxx=> Diodo, 2Sxxx=>Transistor.
En la nomenclatura yanqui: 1Nxxx=>Diodo, 2Nxxx=>Transistor.


julienalexander dijo:


> Seran porque son viejos (año 84) y cambio la nomenclatura* o tengo que buscar mejor*?


Googleá nomás el modelo y datasheet y tenés varios resultados 

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola muchachos...no habia tenido tiempo de meterme a revisar este hilo pero está muy bueno...

Basicamente mi visita es para no abrir un nuevo post sobre efectos...

El tema es que entre otros aparatejos que arme, ayer hice el Phaser45 (del cual adjunto pdf) y funciona, peeero...solamente hace un minimo efecto de flanger y mete bastante distorsión...

Los únicos componentes que reemplaze fueron los FET's q*UE* coloque unos equivalentes muy buenos...puede ser eso??


----------



## Cacho

DJ DRACO dijo:


> El tema es que entre otros aparatejos que arme, ayer hice el Phaser45 (del cual adjunto pdf) y funciona, peeero...*solamente hace un minimo efecto de flanger* y mete bastante distorsión...


Phaser y Flanger son dos cosas bastante distintas...


DJ DRACO dijo:


> Los únicos componentes que reemplaze fueron los FET's q*UE* coloque *unos equivalentes muy buenos...puede ser eso?*


Sí.
¿Cuáles usaste?

Supongo que ya lo ajustaste desde el trim de 250k. SI no lo hiciste, poné el efecto al máximo y andá girando el trim hasta que salga el sonido que debe. Si ya lo hiciste sin resultados, entonces habrá que buecar el problema por otro lado.

Saludos


----------



## julienalexander

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hola muchachos...no habia tenido tiempo de meterme a revisar este hilo pero está muy bueno...
> 
> Basicamente mi visita es para no abrir un nuevo post sobre efectos...
> 
> El tema es que entre otros aparatejos que arme, ayer hice el Phaser45 (del cual adjunto pdf) y funciona, peeero...solamente hace un minimo efecto de flanger y mete bastante distorsión...
> 
> Los únicos componentes que reemplaze fueron los FET's q*UE* coloque unos equivalentes muy buenos...puede ser eso??



Me intereso mucho ese pedal que publicaste, asi que me puse a buscar informacion al respecto. Hay varias cosas importantes sobre ese pedal (y sus hermanos, el phaser 90, y phaser 180).

Una como bien dijo Cacho, es el ajuste del trim de 250k. La otra, es mas importante. Se trata de los fet que usas, tienen que ser transistores matcheados (matched fets), es decir: tienen que tener las mismas caracteristicas. Veamos un ejemplo, los transistores que se usan en este circuito tienen un margen de tension dentro del cual se comportan como circuito abierto, el problema es que el margen es enorme (en este caso de 3,2 V a 7,5V aproximadamente). Eso del margen es por el tipo de fabricacion de los fet especificamente, pero no viene al caso, solo necesitamos saber que algunos tienen su limite en 3,2 V otros en 7,5V y la mayoria en cualquier valor intermedio. Ahora bien, volvemos a los fet matcheados: esto de que tengan las mismas caracteristicas significa que la tension tiene que ser apoximadamente la misma para todos los transistores iguales que uses, es decir, no podes usar uno que tenga el limite en 3,2 V y los otros 3 en 7,5 V porque el trim va a ajustar o para el de 3,2 V o para los 3 de 7,5 V. Entonces necesitamos 4 (creo que son 4 en este caso) fet que tengan el mismo limite. Calculo que con si tenemos uno de 4,5; otro de 4,7; otro de 5 y el ultimo de 5,2 no debe haber tanto problema, debido a que solo hay 0,7 V de diferencia, pero igual, si podes conseguir de un mismo valor todos, mejor. No importa cual es el valor mientras que sea el mismo para todos, total la tension la regulas con el trim al final. ¿Y como medimos cual es el limite? Bueno, hay un buen lugar donde buscar informacion y es donde hacen el phaser 90, que es muy parecido, y te muestran un probador de fets y su explicacion (y la teoria, osea lo que puse arriba, tambien). Te paso el link asi te fijas (y por si alguien esta interesado): http://www.pisotones.com/Phase90/psst/phase90-psst.html 

Ahi es un buen lugar para buscar sobre los posible fallos a la hora del montaje. Explican suficiente de teoria, muy bien la practica, y se entiende todo muy facil.

Mucha suerte DJ DRACO, espero que tengas exito con este pedal, queremos oir muestras de sonido si todo sale bien =D


----------



## DJ DRACO

No soy tan novato en todo esto...ya intente lo del trim, lo hice muchas veces, ya revise la tensión...en ese circuito utilice transistores BF245 que son de HF y tienen la misma transconductancia y similares caracteristicas que los originales...

por ende...voy a seguir intentando...

igualmente el efecto anda pero a mi oido (estudio musica hace 15 años) suena un poco feo, distorsionado...voy a revisar el tema de la fuente...es muy importante en estos casos..

hablando un poco de todo esto, ayer hice un nuevo efecto, es el ecualizador Purple Peaker y les digo que suena tremendo...y eso que hice una pequeña salsa de transistores tambien pues aca no se consiguen todos los necesarios...

les dejo el esquema y el circuito.


----------



## darko

Buenas!, veran soy un tanto novato en estas cosas, pero queria saber si me podian solucionar una duda, en mi ciudad, para encontrar los transistores 2N5088,2N5089...es bastante complicado, y queria saber, como puedo encontrar un equivalente, porque vale, a mi me dicen, 2N5088 y BC169 son equivalentes...y me lo creo (es más, lo son) pero como busco yo un equivalente que necesite, por ejemplo en este caso el 2N5089? Por cierto en brebe subiré datos de como hacer un MXR distorsión plus.


----------



## Cacho

¿Qué circuito estás armando, Darko? ¿El Distortion+?
Lo más probable es que los puedas reemplazar por casi cualquier otro transistor, pero para estar seguros hay que ver el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## darko

No estoy armando el proco rat, el ditorsion plus tiene un integrado 741 nada mas, este tiene un fet un 2N5458...pero vamos ese fet le tengo, lo que pasa, esque en las tiendas de electrónica de mi ciudad, si no tienen el transistor que les pides, te miran la equivalencia en un libro enorme, y si no la tienen (como suele ser normal que no la tengan...) te buscan las siguiente, y si la siguiente tampoco, la siguiente...ahí igual encuentras ese, con suerte....por eso quería saber como busco las equivalencias, porque sino lo tienen se los pido a un almacenista, pero claro, tiene que ser un pedido...decente...entonces por ejemplo para encontrar el 2N5088 que uso muchos, pues si sale rentable, pero si solo pido uno....me mandan al c***jo por no decir otro sitio...y como no se si hay algún método para buscarles...por si acaso...pregunto que no cuesta nada.


----------



## Marduc

Dano dijo:


> Boss KM400 keyboard mixer y MT2 metalzone (parte 1)



BUENOS A PORTES 
PERO EN ESTA PAGUINA HAY UNOS + SENCILLOS:
http://www.pisotones.com/
d-_-b


----------



## darko

Marduc dijo:


> BUENOS A PORTES
> PERO EN ESTA PAGUINA HAY UNOS + SENCILLOS:
> http://www.pisotones.com/
> d-_-b



si señor, muy buena página, tienen un tube screamer que tiene una pinta...ademas de un interesante distorsión plus y micro amp, y para mi el mas impresionante el tri wahl, menuda joya.


----------



## Cacho

darko dijo:


> ...entonces por ejemplo para encontrar el 2N5088 que uso muchos...


Ok, es para armar pedales de guitarra. En el 99,9% de los casos podés usar cualquier otro transistor y no es nada nada nada crítico.

El par 2N5088/5089 son el 2N3904/3906 de bajo ruido, pero en estas aplicaciones cualquier transistor anda bien y no vas a tener ninguna ventaja usando los bajo ruido.
Los 3904/06 son reemplazos adecuados. También lo son todos los de la familia BC54X/55X, los MPSA06/56, los 2SC945/1815 y 2SA1015 (creo que esos eran los números, pero no me acuerdo) y cualquier otro transistor de uso general.
Sólo tené cuidado con la distribución de las patas.

En definitiva, funciona lo que sea que le pongas. La única excepción son los transistores de germanio. Si te encontrás con esos, el reemplazo deberá ser de germanio.
Por suerte sólo el Fuzz Face los lleva, los demás efectos que usan algo de eso no son conocidos ni muy buscados.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec

*@ darko:*

En cuestión de FET,tambien puedes preguntar por el super conocido _BF245_. En todas las tiendas de Madrid que lo he requerido, jamas me he encontrado con un "_no lo tengo_".

Saludos.


----------



## darko

Bien! muchas gracias cacho, eres lo más! ah en madrid, encontraras lo que quieras, yo vivo en burgos...hay menos tiendas y más pequeñas.


----------



## Cacho

De nada Darko.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

hola Darko, el 741 es un operacional simple verdad? me pasarias el circuito que tenes? porque yo tengo un esquema del rat con u integrado que no consigo en mi provincia el 308 c o algo por el estilo,

saludos


----------



## darko

Si, es un operacional simple, y con muy bajo rendimiento, el esquema lo saque de tonepad, aqui te dejo el link del pdf, en la lista de componentes no aparece de que tipo son los diodos, es más, no aparecen los diodos, si quieres el sonido clasico que tiene, ponle diodos de germanio, si quieres un sonido mas áspero, pon los 1n914 de silicio o en su defecto el 1n4148 que es el equivalente. hay otro pdf para hacer el distorsion plus, y el micro amp.

http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=115

ese es el que sirve solo para el disrtosion plus...bueno y el DOD 250 overdrive. Y este para el micro amp y el distorsion plus, solo que usa otro tipo de integrado...el 4558, te recomiendo que visites la página www.pisotones.com el proyecto purepisotones de micro amp y distorsion plus, usaron ese modelo para los dos, y te da consejos hacerca de los operacionales para conseguir el tono autentico del pedal.

http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=6

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Darko

Se me olvidó mencionar, en lo de los diodos, también puedes usar diodos leds (recomiendan los rojos) que dan un sonido más...crunchy...la verdad es que dan bastante buen resultado...


----------



## Cacho

chacarock dijo:


> hola Darko, el 741 es un operacional simple verdad? me pasarias el circuito que tenes? porque yo tengo un esquema del rat con u integrado que no consigo en mi provincia el 308 c o algo por el estilo...


El 741 es algo a evitar en general. Fue le primer operacional que salió al mercado (mediados de los ´60 si mal no recuerdo) y era una maravilla en esas épocas.
Bueno, no fue el primero, sino el primero comercialmente exitoso por precio y prestaciones.

Hoy por hoy ese integrado ya no es algo deseable de usar. Donde lo veas en un esquema, reemplazalo por algún operacional más nuevo que te va a dar mejores prestaciones. El NE5534, TL0X1, OP07 y muchos más te sirven como reemplazos para ese, aunque según la aplicación quizá te convenga uno u otro (no son exactamente iguales todos esos).
Y en el RAT el 308 es medio esencial porque le da buena parte del colorcito del pedal. Hace poco, en una charla con Pandacba salió de él la idea de probar un OP07 ($5) en su reemplazo y se me ocurre que puede dar un buen resultado. No lo he probado todavía.

Los demás operacionales que probé en el RAT no anduvieron bien, daban un sonido fierazo, y lo que te comenta Darko sobre los diodos es una buena opción. El Turbo RAT usa LED rojos ahí, así que de nuevo la cosa será que lo armes y pruebes a ver qué es lo que mejor se te acomoda al oído (diodos de silicio, germanio o LED).

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Gracias Darko y Cacho
 si en realida el 308 no lo consigo en Santiago del Estero, y estaba en lista de compra cuando me haga un viajesito por la capi, poro como vi que darko lo hizo con un op simple estaba pensando en probar algun tlox1
con respecto a los diodos, es lo mis un rojo de alto brillo que un comun?

muchas gracias por sus consejos, 

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Nones.

Diodos rojos de los comunes y corrientes, nada de tipos especiales. Los comunes son los que tienen el umbral más bajo 

Saludos


----------



## darko

Cacho dijo:


> El 741 es algo a evitar en general. Fue le primer operacional que salió al mercado (mediados de los ´60 si mal no recuerdo) y era una maravilla en esas épocas.
> Bueno, no fue el primero, sino el primero comercialmente exitoso por precio y prestaciones.
> 
> Hoy por hoy ese integrado ya no es algo deseable de usar. Donde lo veas en un esquema, reemplazalo por algún operacional más nuevo que te va a dar mejores prestaciones. El NE5534, TL0X1, OP07 y muchos más te sirven como reemplazos para ese, aunque según la aplicación quizá te convenga uno u otro (no son exactamente iguales todos esos).
> Y en el RAT el 308 es medio esencial porque le da buena parte del colorcito del pedal. Hace poco, en una charla con Pandacba salió de él la idea de probar un OP07 ($5) en su reemplazo y se me ocurre que puede dar un buen resultado. No lo he probado todavía.
> 
> Los demás operacionales que probé en el RAT no anduvieron bien, daban un sonido fierazo, y lo que te comenta Darko sobre los diodos es una buena opción. El Turbo RAT usa LED rojos ahí, así que de nuevo la cosa será que lo armes y pruebes a ver qué es lo que mejor se te acomoda al oído (diodos de silicio, germanio o LED).
> 
> Saludos



creo recordar...que no fue el 741 el primero en salir al mercado...sino el 4558...aunque ese es doble...tal vez ese fuese el primer operacional doble y me este equivocando...



chacarock dijo:


> Gracias Darko y Cacho
> si en realida el 308 no lo consigo en Santiago del Estero, y estaba en lista de compra cuando me haga un viajesito por la capi, poro como vi que darko lo hizo con un op simple estaba pensando en probar algun tlox1
> con respecto a los diodos, es lo mis un rojo de alto brillo que un comun?
> 
> muchas gracias por sus consejos,
> 
> saludos



No hay de que, cualquier pregunta aquí me tienes.



chacarock dijo:


> hola Darko, el 741 es un operacional simple verdad? me pasarias el circuito que tenes? porque yo tengo un esquema del rat con u integrado que no consigo en mi provincia el 308 c o algo por el estilo,
> 
> saludos



Por cierto, el 741 lo use en el distortion plus, no en el rat, es posible que liases los comentarios, o que yo no escribiera en condiciones, pero para el rat si no tiene el 308, puedes usar perfectamente por lo que e leído el 108 y el 208 que son exactamente iguales solo que el 308 debe de ser bajo en ruido o algo así, al final, diferencias mínimas.



Cacho dijo:


> Nones.
> 
> Diodos rojos de los comunes y corrientes, nada de tipos especiales. Los comunes son los que tienen el umbral más bajo
> 
> Saludos



y que ocurre si usamos los diodos de alta luminosidad? nunca eh probado... y una pregunta mas, si usamos diodos led...tendrá relevancia el color? es decir...si tiene...se podrian combinar colores de manera que se consiga un sonido completamente único, o combinar diodos de silicio, germanio o leds...ya sean de alta luminosidad o no...


----------



## chacarock

muy ubena pregunta, supongo que alguien que tenga osiloscopio podria hacer la prueba

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

darko dijo:


> creo recordar...que no fue el 741 el primero en salir al mercado...sino el 4558...aunque ese es doble...tal vez ese fuese el primer operacional doble y me este equivocando...


El primero que salió comercialmente viable fué el *µA709*....mucho mas primitivo que el 741...


----------



## Cacho

Efectivamente, hubo un par de operacionales antes que el 741, por eso decía que había sido el primero "comercialmente exitoso".
El 4558... No creo que haya sido el primero en muchas cosas. Quizá fue el primero doble con cierto éxito, pero no lo sé.

Por lo de los LED, al variar el color, varía el umbral. Si sabés qué nivel de señal vas a tener o vas a querer, entonces podés pensar en distintos colores. Los LED de alto brillo y cosas medio especiales tienen umbrales de hasta unos 3V, y eso es una locura de grande si hablamos de los niveles de señal que se manejan en un pedal.
Tomando como parámetro a los 4148 (algo como medio Volt de umbral en esta aplicación) se notan las diferencias.

Saludos


----------



## darko

ezavalla dijo:


> El primero que salió comercialmente viable fué el *µA709*....mucho mas primitivo que el 741...



Cierto, lo vi hoy en mi libro de electrónica.


----------



## Cacho

El µA702 (1964) fue el primero (duró poco), el µA709 (1965) fue el segundo (este sí tuvo mercado) y el µA741 (1968) fue el que se usó para todo y fue fabricado por varias compañías. De hecho, aún se fabrica 

De acá copié los modelos y años, queno me los acuerdo nunca : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional (en la versión en inglés hay info más interesante)

Saludos


----------



## CsDesign

hola una pregunta, no sabes si el noise suppresor y el noise gate estan probados


----------



## milhouse

muy buenos posts, me fueron de micha ayuda


----------



## nachorenguero93

hola que tal, yo me estaba armando un pedal para guitarra, y cuando fui a comprar los componentes, no tenian los transistores, el pedal que voy a hacer es un boss super overdriver, y los transistores son tipo nte85, el modelo es 2N3706, pero me sono raro que no tengan los transistores, fui a comprar por el centro, por la avenida peron, y pregunte en 2 locales distintos y los 2 me dijeron que no los trabajaban, iba a ir a otra casa de electronica pero queria saber, si algunos de ustedes sabe, si esos transistores son comunes, o si existen, o si no, si los puedo reemplazar por algun otro mas comun que funcione en el pedal, tal vez valla otra casa de electronica y los consiga, pero me gustaria saber eso, espero que me puedan responder, muchas gracias.


----------



## Gradmaster

usa transistoires de uso general, cuando es en audio de pequeñla señal los 2N2222A me han resultado muy convincentes, a fin y en cuenta el disto del pedal es un amplificador con muy alta ganancia, solo debes revizar su configuracion.

los transistores que mencionas revizando la hoja de datos son de proposito general, cambialos por los que te menciono.

seria grato que postearas tu circuito asi todos aprendemos.

saludos y exito.


----------



## Electronec

nachorenguero93 dijo:


> hola que tal, yo me estaba armando un pedal para guitarra, y cuando fui a comprar los componentes, no tenian los transistores, el pedal que voy a hacer es un boss super overdriver, y los transistores son tipo nte85, el modelo es 2N3706, pero me sono raro que no tengan los transistores, fui a comprar por el centro, por la avenida peron, y pregunte en 2 locales distintos y los 2 me dijeron que no los trabajaban, iba a ir a otra casa de electronica pero queria saber, si algunos de ustedes sabe, si esos transistores son comunes, o si existen, o si no, si los puedo reemplazar por algun otro mas comun que funcione en el pedal, tal vez valla otra casa de electronica y los consiga, pero me gustaria saber eso, espero que me puedan responder, muchas gracias.



Deberias de respetar la estructura del Foro.

Hace 6 hora preguntastes en; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/ (que es todo un post sobre pedales de efectos), como imprimir para hacer PCB´s y en lugar de preguntar en ese post, sobre el problema que tienes con los transistores, abres un nuevo tema y encima no posteas el esquema o un link donde poder verlo.
Intenta aprovechar bien el Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## MIX

saludos a toda la comunidad,ayer termine el pedal rat despues de bastantes complicaciones, primero me habia armado el pcb que esta publicado en tonepad.com pero no funciono, asi que hace tres dias comencé a buscar nuevamente y encontre otro circuito en pisotones. DEspues de estar toda la tarde haciendolo tampoco funciono, asi que me puse a buscar pistas que estuvieran juntas pero no encontre ninguna, hice pruebas de continuidad ya que al conectar el adaptador de CD o la bateria , era obvio el cortocircuito: la pila se calentaba y el adaptador hacia ruidos. Despues de toda la mañana de estar buscando la causa encontre que era el capacitor de 100uF, porque lo retire y funciono, solo que ahora se escucha muy bajito y tengo que subirle al volumen del amplificador. ¿Será el capacitor, que ,segun veo en el diagrama solo es de filtro? TAmbien probe el LM741 pero se escuchaba igual de bajito, ¿es normal esto?¿A que se debe?

Este es el layout






Este es el esquematico


----------



## chacarock

no estoy muyyyyyyyyyyyyyy seguro de lo que voy a decir, pero creo que el lm741 no es compatible con el lm308

LM3080 [SIZE=-1]Operational Transconductance Amplifier
[/SIZE]LM741 [SIZE=-1]Operational Amplifier

revisa, 
saludos
[/SIZE]


----------



## MIX

la verdad no se si sea completamente compatible pero si funcionaba en la placa cuando lo probaba, de hecho en pisotones dice que se puede usar como reemplazo, pero que da un sonido mas fuzzy, segun es la unica diferencia

saludos


----------



## nachorenguero93

Electronec dijo:


> Deberias de respetar la estructura del Foro.
> 
> Hace 6 hora preguntastes en; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/ (que es todo un post sobre pedales de efectos), como imprimir para hacer PCB´s y en lugar de preguntar en ese post, sobre el problema que tienes con los transistores, abres un nuevo tema y encima no posteas el esquema o un link donde poder verlo.
> Intenta aprovechar bien el Foro.
> 
> Saludos.



hola que tal, quizas me equivoque en no haber preguntado todo junto, todabia no estoy muy familiarizado con el foro, asique gracias por decirme el error , pero yo pense que mi duda sobre "como imprimir para hacer pcb's" era una "duda general", por eso abri un tema ahi y no en "pedales de efecto", pero al parecer me equivoque y lo tendria q haber puesto todo junto en un mismo tema no?, espero aprender y aprovechar bien el foro, y no molestar a nadie que no es mi intencion, bueno muchas gracias por ayudarme, y sobre los transistores no tenes alguna idea? saludos.



Gradmaster dijo:


> usa transistoires de uso general, cuando es en audio de pequeñla señal los 2N2222A me han resultado muy convincentes, a fin y en cuenta el disto del pedal es un amplificador con muy alta ganancia, solo debes revizar su configuracion.
> 
> los transistores que mencionas revizando la hoja de datos son de proposito general, cambialos por los que te menciono.
> 
> seria grato que postearas tu circuito asi todos aprendemos.
> 
> saludos y exito.



muchas gracias por tu ayuda, si no consigo los transistores voy a utilizar los que me recomendaste, gracias por tu ayuda , saludos


----------



## Cacho

MIX dijo:


> ...me habia armado el pcb que esta publicado en tonepad.com pero no funciono, asi que hace tres dias...


Ese esquema/PCB anda perfecto. Lo he armado más de una vez y no da ningún problema.


MIX dijo:


> TAmbien probe el LM741 pero se escuchaba igual de bajito, ¿es normal esto?¿A que se debe?


Revisá la salida del circuito *antes *de llegar al buffer que hace el JFET del final. Si ahí tenés la señal como corresponde, tenés un problema en ese pedacito (error típico: FET al revés).
Si no hay señal correcta ahí, verificá qué entra al operacional. Si no le llega señal, es probable que el problema esté en el buffer de entrada. Si llega señal, pero no sale... A mirar el operacional.

Saludos

Edit (que me olvidaba): El 308 es bastante clave en el sonido de este pedal. No tuve buenos resultados con reemplazos ahí. Hace poco Pandacba sugirió el OP07, que no probé, pero me da buena espina como reemplazo. Fijate si lo conseguís (no es caro, ronda US$1).


----------



## MIX

Cacho dijo:


> Ese esquema/PCB anda perfecto. Lo he armado más de una vez y no da ningún problema.
> 
> Revisá la salida del circuito *antes *de llegar al buffer que hace el JFET del final. Si ahí tenés la señal como corresponde, tenés un problema en ese pedacito (error típico: FET al revés).
> Si no hay señal correcta ahí, verificá qué entra al operacional. Si no le llega señal, es probable que el problema esté en el buffer de entrada. Si llega señal, pero no sale... A mirar el operacional.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Edit (que me olvidaba): El 308 es bastante clave en el sonido de este pedal. No tuve buenos resultados con reemplazos ahí. Hace poco Pandacba sugirió el OP07, que no probé, pero me da buena espina como reemplazo. Fijate si lo conseguís (no es caro, ronda US$1).




SI, tienes razon, si funciona pero eso lo supe recientemente, cuando le quite el mismo capacitor que al otro circuito, me refiero al de 100uF,.

Sobre el FET, tambien intente lo que sugieres, lo voltee pero no se escuchaba nada.(Estoy usando el 2N5457, en pisotones recomienda que utilices el Bf245A, pero no lo pude conseguir)

Tambien te comento que consegui el LM308 desde que arme la primera placa y hasta llegue a suponer que era el integrado el que no servia porque parecia de segunda mano, aun asi lo compre porque no sabia si podria conseguirlo en otro lugar...

Saludos


----------



## darko

Creo que el problema este en el fet, yo use el 2N5458, que es el que viene en el lyout de tonepad (te recomiendo que mires esa página, es increíble) y a mi si que me funciona, pero como dijo cacho...el lm308, no es reemplazable por el 741 ni mucho menos, los que si que son reemplazos son el lm108 y el lm208, dado que es el mismo integrado solo que con diferencias mínimas e inapreciables en este circuito.


----------



## MIX

darko dijo:


> Creo que el problema este en el fet, yo use el 2N5458, que es el que viene en el lyout de tonepad (te recomiendo que mires esa página, es increíble) y a mi si que me funciona, pero como dijo cacho...el lm308, no es reemplazable por el 741 ni mucho menos, los que si que son reemplazos son el lm108 y el lm208, dado que es el mismo integrado solo que con diferencias mínimas e inapreciables en este circuito.



Yo creo que voy buscarlo, porque no lo encontre cuando fui a comprar material, tambien voy a revisar mi rebote delay porque tampoco he logrado hacerlo funcionar...


----------



## Electronec

Saludos compañer@s:

Continuando con el Post #157, donde presentaba el PCB y el esquema oficial del pedal de BOSS Chorus CE-2 y con satisfactorios resultados, vengo a mostrales el producto final ya terminado.

Destacar la construción del gabinete, no queria instalar el PCB en una caja estandar, queria hacer algo original.

Con plástico, mucha lija y con un buen spray de pintura todo es posible.

Ver el archivo adjunto 46013

Saludos.


----------



## darko

wow, impresionante el acabado! si no te fijas mucho pare un boss de verdad  una pregunta, es serigrafia o es un acetato transparente?


----------



## Electronec

darko dijo:


> wow, impresionante el acabado! si no te fijas mucho pare un boss de verdad  una pregunta, es serigrafia o es un acetato transparente?



Gracias darko por el comentario. 
Es un acetato adhesivo, para el próximo;  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-boss-heavy-metal-hm-2-a-11414/ (aquí comento sobre él) voy a emplear serigrafia, en el Foro he visto tutoriales muy interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## darko

Una pregunta, que sistema de conmutación utilizaste?


----------



## Electronec

darko dijo:


> Una pregunta, que sistema de conmutación utilizaste?



En lugar de un pulsador como utilizan los originales, utilicé un pulsador tipo tamper que tenia por ahí, pe parecio mas cómodo de instalar pensando en el ángulo de trayectoria del pedal.




Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

Electronec, me quito el sombrero, espectacular el acabado de ese pedal...


----------



## darko

A ver, si, lo del pulsador me lo imaginaba, pero me refería al circuito


----------



## Electronec

darko dijo:


> A ver, si, lo del pulsador me lo imaginaba, pero me refería al circuito



Si te refieres al True Bypass, me remito al circuito del post #157:



Saludos.



Helminto G. dijo:


> Electronec, me quito el sombrero, espectacular el acabado de ese pedal...



Muchas gracias por el comentario compañero.


----------



## darko

jejeje ok muchas gracias, se me había olvidado, es que hacia tiempo que había leído este post ya


----------



## Electronec

darko dijo:


> jejeje ok muchas gracias......,


De nada.


darko dijo:


> se me había olvidado, es que hacia tiempo que había leído este post ya



Por eso enpecé el mensaje diciendo que era la continuación del #157. 

Saludos compañero.

PD: Suerte con tu proyecto inalámbrico para guitarra.


----------



## PNP

Buenas, son los primeros pedales que realizo, ya los tengo armados la cuestion es que se pierde el sonido, la señal de guitarra original se escuha bien pero a la salida se escucha muy baja.... estas son mis dudas:

-En los pedales aparece como entrada una señal de guitarra creo estereo con 3 terminales, que no es mono la señal de guitara?

-esa tercer terminal va conectada a fuente directa de 9 v, si el hembra es estereo pero el cable de guitarra mono, no seria una especie de corto?

-no encontre los componentes exactos de diagrama, como afectan el circuito, si uso estos componenetes:
      transistores-2n2222
      diodos: 1n4001
      Integrados: LM741 y TL782

-el pedal funciona solo conectandolo con la guitarra, alimentandolo con 9v y amplificandolo al amplificador fender de salida o necesito algo mas... un preamplificador o amplificador aderido?

adjunto un archivo por si le pueden hechar un ojo a los circuitos que tengo.

Ver el archivo adjunto EFECTOS GUITARRA.doc

Igual muchas gracias por hecharme la mano que desespera que algo que se supone es facil... pss no me sale 
Gracias


----------



## AndyMetal

*En los pedales aparece como entrada una señal de guitarra creo estereo con 3 terminales, que no es mono la señal de guitara?

-esa tercer terminal va conectada a fuente directa de 9 v, si el hembra  es estereo pero el cable de guitarra mono, no seria una especie de  corto?* 
No es un corto, la masa es masa, el punto donde se conecta la punta del plug es la señal yl en el otro se conecta el negativo de la fuente, asi cuandp enchufas el plug se cierra el circuito al cortocircuitar ese punto con masa.



*el pedal funciona solo conectandolo con la guitarra, alimentandolo con  9v y amplificandolo al amplificador fender de salida o necesito algo  mas... un preamplificador o amplificador aderido?*


asi es, no necesitas un pre.


el pedal es true bypass? si es asi la señla limpia se escucha bien porke al desactivar el pedal tenes un corto entra in y out y no pasa por ningun componente. Revisa cortos y soldaduras mal hechas, pistas cortadas...


----------



## PNP

eso... muchas gracias, me quitaste un peso de encima con lo de no usar preamplificador pero...
que hay de mis componentes me recomiendas usarlos???..
la gran mayoria de los buenos circuitos que encontre en internet (procedentes de electrónicos Españoles) usan transistores o diodos de germanio... y jamas logre encontrarlos... 
tengo la idea que estamos llenos de silicio en Mexico mientras que en España salen componentes de germanio hasta de la tierra


----------



## Electronec

PNP dijo:


> que hay de mis componentes me recomiendas usarlos???..



Los puedes usar tranquílamente. 



PNP dijo:


> la gran mayoria de los buenos circuitos que encontre en internet (procedentes de electrónicos Españoles) usan transistores o diodos de germanio... y jamas logre encontrarlos...



El uso de germanio o silicio es para variar el sonido de la distorsión, va en cuestión de gustos. El germanio es antidiluviano y no es determinante.



PNP dijo:


> tengo la idea que estamos llenos de silicio en Mexico mientras que en España salen componentes de germanio hasta de la tierra





Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto unos archivos para guitarra, a su consideracion,estan en japones


----------



## jorge morales

adjuntoa su consideracion un circuito para bajo electrico


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola disculpen tendran algun diagrama de un reverb. ya tengo unos pero usan vulvos.
tendran alguno sin vulvos porfa

gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Hacé click acá. Hay un buen circuito de reverb con integrados. Saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola
gracias amigo
 esta bueno lo voy a armar y te aviso


----------



## linx

Fogonazo !
Las imagenes del principio del post, donde deberian estar los esquemas de los circuitos no estan, las puedes re-subir que quiero realizar un circuito de estos ?


----------



## Fogonazo

linx dijo:


> Fogonazo !
> Las imagenes del principio del post, donde deberian estar los esquemas de los circuitos no estan, las puedes re-subir que quiero realizar un circuito de estos ?



Todas las imágenes se encuentran en un archivo RAR, en alguna parte del post.


----------



## linx

Vale, y ahora yo tengo la siguiente pregunta, tengo que montar toda la circuiteria de mi guitarra, y los esquemas que tienes puestos, supongo que son de los esquemas de cada efectos, pero es que me gustaria saber desde 0 como funciona el conexionado, y donde van incorporados estos circuitos que hay en imagenes dentro del .rar


----------



## Fogonazo

linx dijo:


> Vale, y ahora yo tengo la siguiente pregunta, tengo que montar toda la circuiteria de mi guitarra, y los esquemas que tienes puestos, supongo que son de los esquemas de cada efectos, pero es que me gustaria saber desde 0 como funciona el conexionado, y donde van incorporados estos circuitos que hay en imagenes dentro del .rar



¿ Y cuál esquema es el que quieres conocer ?


----------



## linx

Haver, es que no tengo ni idea de como se realizar el conexionado y circuito de una guitarra electrica, aqui tant solo veo circuitos que podria montar en una placa, pero no se donde devo connectar cada parte, y en general tampoco se la distribución interna de la circuiteria en una guitarra.
Alguna ayuda ?


----------



## darko

aver de la guitarra al efecto mediante un cable de guitarra o cable jack mono, y de la salida del efecto una de dos o a otro efecto, o al amplificador, mediante otro cable, sencillo


----------



## linx

Alguien lo podria exlicar mas intensamente y con mas información ?
Sigo sin tener ni idea


----------



## Helminto G.

podrias comensar por explicarnos tu, que tanto conocimiento tienes al respecto, para saber que clase de informacion te podemos aportar


----------



## darko

aver estos circuitos no van dentro de la guitarra, son pedales de efectos!, asi de la guitarra, un cable como el que conectas al amplificador lo conectas al efecto, y el otro jack hembra del efecto lo envias al amplificador.


----------



## linx

Ya lo se, y yo pido si alguien pe puede explicar todo lo que hay dentro una guitarra. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

linx dijo:


> Ya lo se, y yo pido si alguien pe puede explicar todo lo que hay dentro una guitarra. Gracias



Para demostrar que *No* estas pidiendo que te den todo servido: 

1) Busca el diagrama eléctrico de una guitarra
2) Publicalo
3) Ve preguntando sobre ese esquema que publicarás


----------



## Xander

Hey amigos, alguno tiene el esquema del dyna drive de boss?...no lo encuentro por ningun lado...


----------



## bluesboy

Gente, una duda inmensa.
Estoy haciendo una especie de "Multiefecto" la cosa es que en la zona de distorsión quiero poner varios circuitos y recordé una radio Tonomac que tenia una serie de interruptores DPDT que seleccionaban la banda y tenían la particularidad de que cuando se activa uno, si había otro que también lo estaba este se desactivaba para darle paso al otro... disculpen mi ignorancia pero si alguien puede decirme como logro esto en mi pedal me ayuda muchísimo. desde ya gracias a todos...
creo que los DPDT eran estos.


----------



## Electronec

bluesboy dijo:


> Gente, una duda inmensa.
> Estoy haciendo una especie de "Multiefecto" ...............



Buenas.
Con unos Flip-Fops, tendrias lo que buscas.
En el Foro hay mucha info sobre esto, dale una pasada y cuentanos que te parece.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

bluesboy dijo:


> Gente, una duda inmensa.
> Estoy haciendo una especie de "Multiefecto" la cosa es que en la zona de distorsión quiero poner varios circuitos y recordé una radio Tonomac que tenia una serie de interruptores DPDT que seleccionaban la banda y tenían la particularidad de que cuando se activa uno, si había otro que también lo estaba este se desactivaba para darle paso al otro... ....[/IMG]



Esta es la empresa que los fabrica

http://www.vantronic-sa.com.ar/home.htm


----------



## Xander

bluesboy dijo:


> ...interruptores DPDT...y tenían la particularidad de que cuando se activa uno, si había otro que también lo estaba este se desactivaba para darle paso al otro...


Mi viejo me enseño una forma de modificarlos para que funcionen así, pero es muy difícil...

...se deben fijar los dpdts en una placa metálica, internamente se le sacan los "alambritos" que mantienen el pulsador a dentro, cuestión que en vez de quedarse presionados, queden libres, como un tact switch... luego se les cortaba en una zona del plástico en forma de "v" y con un tipo de alambre, se pasaba por todos los switch y se le ponía un resorte...

...en la tarde ilustro algo para que me entiendas mejor...


----------



## Vitruvio

Fogonazo, en el circuito del RetroStereo de Craig Anderton, hay un error en la alimentación ¿puede ser?.

Gracias por este gran tema !

Xander: te adjunto un esquema de un selector uno de ocho, basado en un 74HC374. las salidas pueden activar directamente un relay pequeño.


----------



## Electronec

Vitruvio dijo:


> ....... adjunto un esquema de un selector uno de ocho, basado en un 74HC374. las salidas pueden activar directamente un relay pequeño.



Excelente aporte Vitruvio, no lo conocia.

Saludos.


----------



## Xander

Vitruvio dijo:


> Xander: te adjunto un esquema de un selector uno de ocho, basado en un 74HC374. las salidas pueden activar directamente un relay pequeño.


Vale vitruvio, aunque la duda era de bluesboy, en fin, igual lo voy a probar  , y si en vez de excitar unos reles...ponemos algún multiplexor?...

_No se por que me tinka que estamos offtopic_


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola amigos .  voy hacer el super chorus de boss y no se si el mn3101 sea igual al mn3102.   *gracias*

hola.  disculpen otra pregunta. que se hace con el cloruro ferrico que ya esta usado?


----------



## jorge morales

he aqui un montaje completo de un mini amplificador de 2w para guitarra llamado Little Rebel, lo dejo a su consideracion,saludos


----------



## darko

mola mucho ese amplificador jorge, sabes realmente si funciona correctamente? perdona que lo ponga en duda pero es que e gastado dinero aveces haciendo circuitos que la gente ponía como buenos que realmente no lo eran, luego decían haibá! el cortocircuito este...


----------



## Xander

jorge morales dijo:


> he aqui un montaje completo de un mini amplificador de 2w para guitarra llamado Little Rebel, lo dejo a su consideracion,saludos


Esta muy bueno, se ve confiable el diagrama, lo has armado?
yo postee el diagrama del Marshall ms2, una version mini de marshal Aqui , algo parecido, pero ese rebel se ve mejor, buen aporte, saludos...

...aprovechen de pasar al grupo >>Pedaficionados<<


----------



## Helminto G.

no me gustan los ic amplificadores de ese, (es un dato meramente subjetivo), pero sustituyendo esa parte es una buena opcion


----------



## jorge morales

al igual que uds. me parecio interesante este mini amplificador, no lo he construido, ganas no me faltan, he visto en paginas como la diyaudio, por lo que entendi la opinion de los foreros de esta pagina hablan bien de su desempeño y hasta dejan la direccion de donde esta el plano y placa del mini amplificador y que dizque suena muy cool.El circuito esta ni mandado hacer, compacto y con los datos tan completos que estan en el archivo, pues me parece confiable este montaje, saludos


----------



## darko

aver si empiezo con el la semana que viene y lo voy poniendo. Si suena ya lo comentaré también y los puntos fuertes y flojos del ampli.


----------



## Xander

Helminto G. dijo:


> no me gustan los ic amplificadores de ese, (es un dato meramente subjetivo), pero sustituyendo esa parte es una buena opcion


No se si te refieres al rebel o el marshall, (creo que del marshall) pero el pre de ese pequeño rebel, se ve demasiado bueno, para ser de un ampli de 2W, creo que también me pico el bichito de armar algo... conocía ese ampli pero nunca me llamo la atención por ser de 2W...me encanto..


----------



## darko

sabeis donde se puede escuchar el pequeño rebel?


----------



## Vitruvio

Y con un buen transductor con buena sensibilidad dB/W ...  para ensayo individual no debe estar mal .


----------



## Helminto G.

hablaba del rebel, y si efectivamente suena interesante ese pre, el de marshal me dejo mucho que decear, hace tiempo vi una vercion miniatura de la marca box que me parecio interesante, alguien sabra algo de ese?


----------



## Xander

Helminto G. dijo:


> hablaba del rebel, y si efectivamente suena interesante ese pre, el de marshal me dejo mucho que decear, hace tiempo vi una vercion miniatura de la marca box que me parecio interesante, alguien sabra algo de ese?


Si te refieres al VOX mini3, ajaja, mira que joya de panel tiene este, es un lujo, hasta reverb, chorus, hasta simulador de apms famosos tiene y mas...


----------



## Helminto G.

si creo es ese, nomas lo vi en aparador pero me gustaria conocerle las tripas..


----------



## Xander

Helminto G. dijo:


> si creo es ese, nomas lo vi en aparador pero me gustaria conocerle las tripas..


Pues mira que joya Vox amp mini 3, trate de buscar el diagrama en la web, por ahora no encontré nada, la verdad debe ser algo complejo, con tanto efecto y presets que trae...


----------



## Helminto G.

pues supongo que si complejo, pero realmente interesante, me unire a la busqueda aver si algo sale a flote...


----------



## jorge morales

aqui dejo a su consideracion de uds. estimados compañeros del foro este esquema que por si solo se explica, adjunto la direccion de la pagina en la cual explica con detalle los atributos del circuito, saludos http://www.guitar-repairs.co.uk/jfet_guitar_preamp.htm


----------



## darko

ummm en un foro de guitarreo en el que estoy, vi uno similar, ahora le posteo:

http://www.guitarristas.info/foro/f...per-hard-on-by-zvex-integrado-guitarra-73784/

aquí tenéis el hilo del foro en cuestión, viene explicado con detalle.


----------



## jorge morales

estimado darko conectar despues de este fet preamplificador un control de tonos, es viables esta posibilidad, en la pagina de la cual sustraje este esquema proporcionan un demo del circuito, pues el audio se escucha muy bien, saludos.

a su consideracion estimados amigos.


----------



## Laautii

Electronec dijo:


> Saludos compañer@s:
> 
> Continuando con el Post #157, donde presentaba el PCB y el esquema oficial del pedal de BOSS Chorus CE-2 y con satisfactorios resultados, vengo a mostrales el producto final ya terminado.
> 
> Destacar la construción del gabinete, no queria instalar el PCB en una caja estandar, queria hacer algo original.
> 
> Con plástico, mucha lija y con un buen spray de pintura todo es posible.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46013
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas, Electronec podrias por favor subir el pcb listo de tu pedal? 

Otra pregunta, es CE-2 o un CE-2B ? y tambien podrias subir la lista de materiales del circuito por favor ? 

Saludos


----------



## Electronec

Laautii dijo:


> Buenas, Electronec podrias por favor subir el pcb listo de tu pedal?
> 
> Otra pregunta, es CE-2 o un CE-2B ? y tambien podrias subir la lista de materiales del circuito por favor ?
> 
> Saludos



Es el CE-2 y anda de lujo.

La lista de componentes como todos los datos de montaje y funcionamiento, lo tienes en el #157 en un PDF. Ahí también biene el CE-2B para bajo.

Saludos.


----------



## darko

jorge morales dijo:


> estimado darko conectar despues de este fet preamplificador un control de tonos, es viables esta posibilidad, en la pagina de la cual sustraje este esquema proporcionan un demo del circuito, pues el audio se escucha muy bien, saludos.
> 
> a su consideracion estimados amigos.



Muchísimas gracias por el aporte ahora le echo un ojo a ver que tal está. En cualquier caso, el pre amplificador puesto en ese hilo, se puede usa externamente como un booster, o internamente, como alguno del foro ya lo ha echo y con unos resultados excepcionales.


----------



## Laautii

Electronec dijo:


> Es el CE-2 y anda de lujo.
> 
> La lista de componentes como todos los datos de montaje y funcionamiento, lo tienes en el #157 en un PDF. Ahí también biene el CE-2B para bajo.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por el pcb...

Te cuento que estuve mirando el pdf que subiste en el post #157 , pero no entiendo bien la lista de componentes, ya que por ejemplo no encuentro la lista de las resistencias, y varias cosas no entiendo. Al menos que tenga que fijarme en la imagen del circuito e ir anotando componente por componente, pero no se ve bien :S


----------



## jorge morales

gracias darko por tu respuesta, dejo a consideracion de los compañeros del post, el siguiente montaje, saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Laautii dijo:


> Gracias por el pcb...


De nada, a mandar.



Laautii dijo:


> .....ya que por ejemplo no  encuentro la lista de las resistencias.



 Están todos los valaores.



Laautii dijo:


> Al  menos que tenga que fijarme en la imagen del  circuito e ir anotando  componente por componente.........



Ahí lo as dao. ¿ Por que no puedes hacer tu la lista ?



Laautii dijo:


> Te cuento que estuve mirando el pdf que subiste en el post #157 , pero  no entiendo bien la lista de componentes,



Prepárate la lista y luego pregunta que valores no entiendes y que valores no ves bien, y te vamos ayudando. Yo veo bien el pdf.

Saludos.


----------



## Laautii

Electronec dijo:


> Prepárate la lista y luego pregunta que valores no entiendes y que valores no ves bien, y te vamos ayudando. Yo veo bien el pdf.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno acabo de realizar mi lista de componentes, pero no estoy muy seguro de ella, la subo para que si ven algun error me avisen:

Resistencias:
1k      ---x2
10k    ---x15
100k  ---x4
470k  ---x1
47k   ---x6
4.7k  ---x5
1m    ---x5
56k   ---x5
33k   ---x2
330k  ---x1
3,9k  ---x1
220k  ---x1
150k  ---x1
470Ω ---x1
100Ω ---x1
33Ω   ---x1

Capacitores:
100/16
47/6,3 ---x2
1/50  ---x2
47/50
220/10

470p ---x6
47p
100p ---x2

.01  ---x2
.047  ---x2
.0033 ---x3
.0082 ---x2
.033  ---x2
.0068  ---x2
.1   ---x1

Diodos:
1S2473   ---x6
RD5.1EB
RD1.1EB

Otros:
2SC945-P         ---x5
2SC732TM-GR   ---x3
2SK30A-Y        ---x1
IC1   µPC4558
IC2   TL022
IC3   MN3007
IC4   MN3101
VR3 10KB

Deben haber miles de errores, asi que si pueden ayudarme a completarla, mejor 

Gracias, y saludoss!


----------



## Electronec

Laautii dijo:


> Bueno acabo de realizar mi lista de componentes, pero no estoy muy seguro de ella, la subo para que si ven algun error me avisen:
> 
> ..............



A esos valores le falta la asignación, ejemplo:

R1...........1K.
R2...........10K.
R3...........22K.

C1...........0.22µF
C2...........1 µF.

Si no, es para volverse loco.

Saludos.


----------



## Laautii

Yo creo que es mas facil ubicarse, utilizando la imagen que tiene la mascara de componentes superpuesta a la mascara del circuito. Y ahi no es necesario saber R1 R2 etc... ya que ahi estan señaladas por su valor...

Respecto a la lista, notaste algun error? o si falto algo o nose?  ademas de los potes, y las fichas hembras plug ?

El pcb de que tamaño es?


----------



## Electronec

Laautii dijo:


> Yo creo que es mas facil ubicarse, utilizando la  imagen que tiene la mascara de componentes superpuesta a la mascara del  circuito. Y ahi no es necesario saber R1 R2 etc... ya que ahi estan  señaladas por su valor...
> 
> Respecto a la lista, notaste algun error? o si falto algo o nose?  ademas de los potes, y las fichas hembras plug ?
> 
> El pcb de que tamaño es?



El pcb mide 55 X 80 mm, y no hay ningun error, el pdf es el oficial de la casa Boss.

No le des mas vueltas al asunto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Laautii

Que es el ELR-25?  esta en el pdf del CE-2


----------



## Electronec

Laautii dijo:


> Que es el ELR-25?  esta en el pdf del CE-2



Son resistencias de 1/4W en posición vertical.

Te comento, que no seas estripto en la utilización de los mismos componentes que cita el pdf.
Yo utilicé componentes mas comunes como por ejeplo:

Diodos.................In 4148
Transistores..........Bc 549
T. Fet..................Bf 245
Y los condensadores pueden ser cerámicos, poliester...Etc.

Si encuentra los mismos componentes, mejor que mejor, pero si no, no te compliques.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

aqui otro esquema a consideracion de uds, saludos


----------



## paulsixslip

Dano dijo:


> Boss DB-5 Driver, no pongo foto a color porque no consigo una buena, es un pedal muy viejo.




aca una foto desente:

​


Dano dijo:


> Boss TW1 Touch wah y VB2  Vibrato, no encontré fotos buenas de ninguno de los dos pedales.
> 
> Estos han sido todos mis esquemas Boss, si encuentro algún otro lo subiré, saludos y espero que los disfruten.




HE AMIGO MIRA LAS FOTOS DEL PEDAL:

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/8672/touchwahoh2.jpg

http://joeuserstudios.com/Gear/Effect_Pedals/pix/VB2-Front.jpg


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su amable cosideracion estimados compañeros del foro los siguientes esquemas, saludos


----------



## darko

jorge morales dijo:


> dejo a su amable cosideracion estimados compañeros del foro los siguientes esquemas, saludos



Tienen una pinta estupenda!!! porque ahora estoy muy liado con exámenes, el trabajo y los ensayos, que sino me pondría ha hacer alguno, hace tiempo que no hago nada y tengo ganas. Tal vez me monte el mini amplificador que pasteaste.


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola amigos alguien ya armo el MS2 de marshall (trae el kia6213). ya lo arme pero se escucha muy poco y cada vez que toco se baja la luz del led. para que me digan si funciona o me equivoque en algo.


----------



## juansalvo94

gerardo tovar dijo:


> hola amigos alguien ya armo el MS2 de marshall (trae el kia6213). ya lo arme pero se escucha muy poco y cada vez que toco se baja la luz del led. para que me digan si funciona o me equivoque en algo.



Buenas

Gerardo, con que lo estas alimentando al circuito, que suene bajito y baje la intensidad del led quiere decir que estas consumiendo mas corriente de la que entrega la fuente!

y si no, fijate la impedancia del parlante, tal vez es demasiado chica!

un saludo!
juansalvo94


----------



## Cyrus

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en este foro y este es mi primer post. Les vengo a dejar el diagrama de este Ampli Multiwatt
​
El circuito del preamp esta sencillo, estoy intentando hacer una versión con unos 2SK117 que encontré entre mis cosas.

Saludos!


----------



## Xander

juansalvo94 dijo:


> gerardo tovar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> hola amigos alguien ya armo el MS2 de marshall (trae el kia6213). ya lo arme pero se escucha muy poco y cada vez que toco se baja la luz del led. para que me digan si funciona o me equivoque en algo.
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas
> 
> Gerardo, con que lo estas alimentando al circuito, que suene bajito y baje la intensidad del led quiere decir que estas consumiendo mas corriente de la que entrega la fuente..... fíjate la impedancia del parlante, tal vez es demasiado chica!...
Hacer clic para expandir...


Coincido con juansalvo, puede ser la impedancia del parlante, se supone que ese ampli debería funcionar bien con una batería de 9v, yo lo arme en protoboard, pero en la etapa de potencia use el lm386, solo para probar. No es lo mismo que un ms2 de marshall puesto que el parlante original es un celestion, pero me funciono bien.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo otro esquema a su consideracion, saludos


----------



## maxi1330

hola Electronec.. podes subir la hoja con el plano para hacer las cajas de los pedales BOSS. te quedaron demaciado bien muy parecidas a las original. 
gracias

me olvidaba.. en el circuito del BOSS CE-2 que son RD5.1EB  y RD1.1EB? son diodos zener? uno de 5.1v y el otro d 1.2? puede ser?


----------



## Electronec

maxi1330 dijo:


> hola Electronec.. podes subir la hoja con el plano para hacer las cajas de los pedales BOSS. te quedaron demaciado bien muy parecidas a las original.
> gracias



Gracias por el comentario.
Aquí tienes el PDF, destacar que el grosor del plástico que utilizo es de 2 mm. de grosor.
En función del grosor que tu emplees, tendras que respetar o no, las medidas originales.

Comentarte, que tendras que improvisar un poco, ya que estos planos los he desarrollado yo y por lo tanto no son originales de BOSS y algún defectillo puede surgir. Por ahi puse un enlace de una página con un montón de pedales destripados, te puedes fijar como hice yo.
Cualquier duda.....pregunta, para eso estamos.



maxi1330 dijo:


> ........ en el circuito del BOSS CE-2 que son RD5.1EB  y RD1.1EB?  son diodos zener? uno de 5.1v y el otro d 1.2? puede ser?



5V1 y *1V1*. Yo personalmente el de 1V1 no lo he puesto. Algunos pedales lo traen en esta parte y otros no.

Saludos.


----------



## maxi1330

muchas gracias Electronec.. cuando arme una subo fotos y te muestro como me quedo


----------



## Electronec

maxi1330 dijo:


> muchas gracias Electronec.. cuando arme una subo fotos y te muestro como me quedo



........................................................

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo estos esquemas a su consideracion


----------



## Electronec

jorge morales dijo:


> dejo estos esquemas a su consideracion



Gracias por el aporte, la verdad que tiene muy buena pinta.

Saludos.


----------



## manu.sonata

Dejo este link que me parecio muy interesante como aporte:

http://www.schematicx.com

Tiene circuitos de muchas marcas reconocidas.


----------



## darko

manu.sonata dijo:


> Dejo este link que me parecio muy interesante como aporte:
> 
> http://www.schematicx.com
> 
> Tiene circuitos de muchas marcas reconocidas.



Está muy bien, ahora estoy estudiando los esquemas de algunos peavey, ya sean el adition 20 a transistores o el mítico 5150 de válvulas, si me animo ah ir construyendo algo lo iré comentando, ahora mismo ando bastante liado con trabajo y mi mini proyecto empresarial de lutheria, y por ahora lo más así que e echo de electrónica ah sido incorporar un booster mio a una guitarra.  echo de menos cacharrear...


----------



## josb86

siempre he tenido una pregunta estos efectos de pedal utilizan modulación, am, fm y pm o es otro principio diferente?


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola guitarreros, mando una pagina sobre el tema ,espero que ayude .suerte saludos http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/Mapa.htm


----------



## gerardo tovar

Xander dijo:


> Coincido con juansalvo, puede ser la impedancia del parlante, se supone que ese ampli debería funcionar bien con una batería de 9v, yo lo arme en protoboard, pero en la etapa de potencia use el lm386, solo para probar. No es lo mismo que un ms2 de marshall puesto que el parlante original es un celestion, pero me funciono bien.



le puse la pila de 9v (la rectangular) y una bocina de 8 ohm y la salida es el la4142.
al tocar la guitarra se baja la intecidad del led de encendido, como si le faltara mas corriente, de la que da la pila de 9v


----------



## jorge morales

¿la4142 o la4182?


----------



## Xander

jorge morales dijo:


> ¿la4142 o la4182?



En el grupo pedaficionados postee el marshallito, por ahi aparecen algunos reemplazos para la etapa de potencia>AQUÍ<... también el LA4182...


___________________________________________________
aprovecho de mostrarles este POST con varios enlaces para que descarguen algunos diagramas con efectos para guitarra eléctrica...saludos!


----------



## jorge morales

¡gracias Xander!


----------



## Xander

me fije bien en el LA4182, y la verdad, no coincide con el KIA6213 , a parte, según me dicen, está descontinuado...

...efectivamente, es el LA4142, disculpa.

*Alguno tiene el diagrama del DYNA DRIVE de BOSS?*






estaré muy agradecido si alguien lo postea, o si alguien que lo tuviera le sacara unas fotos a la placa...en la web no he encontrado nada sobre el circuito de este maravilloso pedal


----------



## jpguitar81

hola estimados
alguien me puede alguien me puede ayudar, lo que pasa es que me hice un bee-baa distorcion y ya hice la placa solde todos los componentes y puse todo lo que se necesita, ahora el problema es que no suena el efecto solo suena la guitarra limpia y cuando presiono el switch no pasa nada, no suena nada....
...que puede ser? puede ser que se sobre calentaron los componentes?
ayudenme por favor


----------



## Electronec

jpguitar81 dijo:


> hola estimados
> alguien me puede alguien me puede ayudar, lo que pasa es que me hice un bee-baa distorcion y ya hice la placa solde todos los componentes y puse todo lo que se necesita, ahora el problema es que no suena el efecto solo suena la guitarra limpia y cuando presiono el switch no pasa nada, no suena nada....
> ...que puede ser? puede ser que se sobre calentaron los componentes?
> ayudenme por favor




Que piensas, que somos adivinos.

Por qué no pones el esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## jpguitar81

http://www.geofex.com/PCB_layouts/Layouts/baa-baa2.pdf

A*QUI* esta el diagrama esquematico 
pero de todas formas sale tambien en este foro en la primera pag


----------



## Electronec

Xander dijo:


> estaré muy agradecido si alguien lo postea, o si alguien que lo tuviera le sacara unas fotos a la placa...en la web no he encontrado nada sobre el circuito de este maravilloso pedal



Dale un vistazo a este http://www.bossarea.com/forum/pop_printer_friendly.asp?TOPIC_ID=4147

Hay una imagen con el título DN-2, en esa página (que por cierto está muy completa a lo que apedales destripados se refiere), pero no me cuadra. Mira tu mas a fondo a ver que hay.



Saludos.


----------



## Lord Chango

jpguitar81 dijo:


> http://www.geofex.com/PCB_layouts/Layouts/baa-baa2.pdf
> 
> A*QUI* esta el diagrama esquematico
> pero de todas formas sale tambien en este foro en la primera pag



El problema tal vez no sea el esquematico desde el cual diseñaste tu placa, tal vez el problema este en TU placa. Seria bueno tener mas informacion sobre ella (imagen del diseño de PCB, fotos del montaje, componentes que usaste, alimentacion, etc).

Lo unico que te puedo decir por ahora es que revises que estes alimentando bien tu circuito.

Saludos.

PD: a veces uno puede sonar como "mala onda", enojado, o sin ganas de ayudar, pero es dificil ayudar sin datos reales de los circuitos.


----------



## Xander

Electronec dijo:


> Hay una imagen con el título DN-2, en esa página, pero no me cuadra. Mira tu mas a fondo a ver que hay. Saludos.









...mejor me lo voy a comprar c: 

...en todo caso electronec, es buena información...vale!!!


----------



## pilocipo

hola!!! yo me hice un rat el rodent de generalguitargadgedts y funciona de diez el único problema es que los potes de volumen y distorcion funcionan de esta manera: en la primer parte del recorrido me da toda la ganancia y de ahi en adelante muy poca!!! se entiende?' esto a que se puede deber!! tinen potes de 100k log y 150k log respectivamente y en ambos las patitas 3 y 2 estan puenteadas!!!
si alguien me puede dar un dato!!!


----------



## Electronec

_*@pilocipo:*_

Sube el esquema original y lo que tu has hecho y vemos.

Saludos.


----------



## pilocipo

no tengo como subirlo, enrealidad soy medio nabo jaja. si lo podes mirar en http://www.generalguitargadgets.com...f?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a lo hice tal cual sale el conexionado de esta pagina http://www.generalguitargadgets.com...f?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a el pote del volume noesta puenteado pero yo lo sice porque de la otra forma tenia poca ganancia


----------



## Xander

pilocipo dijo:


> el pote del volume noesta puenteado pero yo lo sice porque de la otra forma tenia poca ganancia


intenta hacerlo tal cual sale en el diagrama...

Prueba el pote de ganancia por uno de 250k o mayor, lineal...


----------



## elmariachi

Bueno en relación con lo que planteé aquí ayer y sin ganas de hacerme parecer un listillo os paso el esquema y datos que he conseguido para la fabricación de un Memoryman de Electro-Harmonix... Es lo mas parecido que he encontrado y como lo del Layout no se muy bien como hacerlo supongo que lo haré con el que aquí aporto. Es la primera vez que me meto en un proyecto tan chungo ya que hasta ahora me he implicado mas en las distorsiones y overdrives, pero a pesar de lo costoso que parece por lo que me han dicho, merece la pena... En breve dejaré el presupuesto de los costes de todos estos componentes que voy a pedir en la tienda de electrónica de mi barrio... Me hubiese gustado toparme con algo aun mas parecido al original pero ya me diréis vosotros que os parece...

Es un PDF, si no lo podéis ver comentadmelo... Lo llaman MICRO-MAN...jejeje
Ver el archivo adjunto Deluxe_Micro_Man_Rev_A.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Electronec

elmariachi dijo:


> ...... os paso el esquema y datos que he conseguido para la fabricación de un Memoryman de Electro-Harmonix... Es lo mas parecido que he encontrado
> Es un PDF, si no lo podéis ver comentadmelo... Lo llaman MICRO-MAN...jejeje
> Ver el archivo adjunto 58846
> 
> Saludos



Buenas.

Este esquema ¿es el mismos que el anteriormente publicado?
A mi juicio, el otro está mas definido, en este creo que los valores de Ic 1 a Ic 4 no están.

Saludos.


----------



## nico delmar

elmariachi dijo:


> Bueno en relación con lo que planteé aquí ayer y sin ganas de hacerme parecer un listillo os paso el esquema y datos que he conseguido para la fabricación de un Memoryman de Electro-Harmonix...



elmariachi: Está muy completo! Ya me dieron ganas de meterme en el (dolores de cabeza garantizados)

Por lo demás, por lo menos aquí en Argentina se consigue todo, y calculo que como mucho serán unos u$s40 para hacer un pedal que vale u$s500. (eso sin contar la cantidad de canas que nos van a salir )

En realidad, lo único que no puedo ubicar es el rectificador Schottky MBR160 . . . veremos 

Saludos!


----------



## david7777777

//pollo// dijo:


> hola amigo fogonazo!
> la verdad que te pasaste! es justo lo que estaba buscando jeje porque un amigo queria que le haga una distorsion para guitarra pero encontre muy pocos circuitos buenos, esto me viene de 10!jaja
> muchas gracias!
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> saludos!


hola fogo te escribo desde mi planeta, la tierra jeje perdon la ignorancia en esto pero me podrian dar la aclaracion de la conexion de entrada y tambien supongo que todas son con fuente simetrica no? es que soy un novato en esto y pues bueno quiero presentar un proyecto para una feria y me interesan los circuitos que subio fogonazo, gracias de antemano  saludos


----------



## spaceboy

Hola, tengo un big muff DIY, y queria ver la posibilidad de ponerle dos controles de sustain, tengo una idea pero queria que me aconsejarais. La primera imagen es el diseño original del big muff, y la otra es la manera que creo que seria la ideal. Pensaba poner el segundo potenciometro en el negativo del C3 pero creo que se pondrian en paralelo los dos potenciometros y las resistencias R7 y R9 y variaria la salida verdad? gracias y saludos.


----------



## Dano

La pregunta es para qué? Cuál es la razón de la modificación?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Desde donde yo lo veo no va a cambiar nada...excepto que tenes 2 mallas iguales en paralelo..

los capacitores siguen actuando de filtro y las resistencias en paralelo disminuyen su valor a la mitad...lo que se logra es que regulando al 50% cada pote..obtenes sólo 25% de salida

la verdad que me parece algo inútil


----------



## felix7000

hola a todos como yo hago para hacer un pedal con diagrama me esplico sin pbc ni layoud


----------



## spaceboy

Pues la modificacion es para poder tener digamos que "dos tipos de distorsion"  una fuerte y la otra otra mas suave, regulando los potenciometros y mediante un Spdt cambias de una distorsion a otra.

Esa era mi duda que se pusieran en paralelo y cambiaran su valor, y no se podria hacer de otra manera?, gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

felix7000 dijo:


> hola a todos como yo hago para hacer un pedal con diagrama me esplico sin pbc ni layoud



Si te das maña lo puedes hacer con una placa de impreso experimental.




Y vas conectando todo con alambres.


----------



## DJ DRACO

En realidad si quere suna distorsión más fuerte con ese circuito vas a tener que ir modificando algún valor de algún componenete...eso es simplemente un amplificador que seguramente satura la señal.

si querés una mejor distorsión agregale diodos a la salida


----------



## spaceboy

No si la distorsion fuerte que quiero es la que me da el big muff, la modificacion seria para tener una distorsion mas suave, teniendo en cuenta si la modificacion esa es posible. Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Entonces si podrías colocar esos componentes en paralelo, obvio con 1 llave que seleccione entre 1 control de sustain y el otro...pero con valores diferentes obviamente...

pero sigo creyendo que es mejor colocar un potenciómetro como resistencia variable en otro lado del circuito..habría que estudiarlo un poco...o que alguien que esté muy empapado del tema transistores nos auxilie


----------



## david7777777

hola soy david y me da gusto compartir este proyecto que estoy a punto de terminar solo me faltan los diodos de Ge. y se que dificilmente encontrare los Oa95 y me reguntaba si ya alguien lo armo, yo pensaba ponerle un 1N60 que si podria conseguir y por si acaso me pueden dar un consejo acerca del esquema por que cuand lo simule la distorcion estaba bien pero el control de volumen no me variaba casi nada no se si cometi algun error pero por eso lo comparto con todos y junto a su impreso espero que funcione bien cuando lo termine 
PD. perdon si este circuito ya lo subieron lo busque y pues no lo encontre y por eso.... 
saludos david77 

es este y gracias de antemano por sus sugerencias

el impreso ........

y mas tarde el diagrama de conexiones
 saludos
david77


----------



## mtssound

hola david
proba con los diodos de germano 1n60 que suena realmente bien, con el silicio vas a obtener un sonido muy 'filoso' ya que las crestas las corta muy derechas,
es posible que el control de volumen no te funcione porq ahi hay una resistencia de 100k que no deberia estar (p4), sacala y probalo
si lo tuyo es armar pedales te recomiendo esta pagina: www.Tonepad.com hay que saber un poco de ingles pero yo arme muchos circuitos de ahi y todos me funcionaron

saludos


----------



## david7777777

gracias mtssound la pagina esta buenisima y justo tengo que presentar uno para una feria ya arme previamente otro y es este haber si me puedes ayudar con este osea darle un vistazo ya lo simule y no me conformo y haber si me das algunos consejos me pondre a estudiar y tratar de explicar el funcionamiento general del circuito haber si puedo averiguar de sus integrados pero excelente nuevamente gracias  saludos
david


----------



## Natanjimenez

Saludos Amigos

Leyendo este foro me sorprende el gran aporte que este da a la comunidad pero tenia una pregunta que no deja de estar en mi cabeza yo entre porque queria encontrar un wah-wah pero al diseñarlo me encontre con el problemos de como hacer la caja y despues del pulsador poco a poco solucione varios problemas ahora me doy cuenta que tal vez solo al hacerlo en serie daria una ganancia sustancial porque hacer uno no serviria alguien del foro ha pensado en montar una compañia de hacer pedales y venderlos en Latinoamerica por otra parte esta pregunta va implicitamente a Fogonazo que realmente es un verdadero merlin en este foro sabe de todo y todo ha experimentado quisiera saber con todo el respeto que se entienda como una pregunta de admiracion y respeto ¿que hace usted? me pregunto porque veo que sabe tanto y haces tantas cosas y con mucha humildad la publicas en estos foros y das asesorias a la vez que me imagino un señor de barba blanca estilo Merlin y aveces me imagino un empresario al estilo Bill gates


----------



## chacarock

jajaja, tiene razon, un genio fogo.
quizas en presentacione encuentres algunas respuestas


saludos


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su amable consideracion este esquema con el lm386, asi tambien la pagina esta interesante, saludos.

http://www.google.com.mx/url?q=http...EQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHItsucHTMr21QKOMJpTuI5K9Hpjg


----------



## Flaconsius

Por lo que sé, se sustituyen tranquilamente entre ellos y con el 2N3904 también.
(Obviamente, teniendo cuidado que el patillaje coincida cuando los ponés).
La diferencia principal, creo, es que algunos, en este caso el 2N5088, tienen mas ganancia que los otros.
También hay sutiles cambios en la respuesta tonal, ya que algunos tienen mas "cuerpo" o graves, otros mas brillo, etc.
Lo que te diría, es que cortes un pedazo de los zócalos para los Circuitos Integrados, y así probás tranquilo intercambiando con los Transistores que tengas.
Yo estoy por hacer un Fuzz "experimental" que, justamente lleva zócalos, para intercambiar los transis buscando el sonido tranquilamente y que, entre otros, los Transis sugeridos para probar, son los que decís.
Por las dudas, el Layout es este:





Saludos y mucha suerte.

Edito: Recién veo la fecha del Topic, pero lo dejo porque quizás le sirva a otros.
Si a los moderadores les parece, bórrenlo tranquilamente.
Saludos.


----------



## silvia espinel

hola amigos este es un nuevo tema de discucion es para todos los electrónicos guitarristas ya que en este foro no encuentro tema referente alas modificaciones en los pedales , mi idea principal es que compartamos las modificaciones ya sean planos post etc de pedales modificados sus beneficios y problemas .

voy a empezar por el pedal boss mt2 aclaro que no tengo el plano de la modificación pero a mi taller ya a llegado este pedal 2 veces con la misma modificación y el mismo problema , uno de los q me llego era de un amigo y lo pude escuchar antes de que se le dañara y les comento que me encanto tenia un sonido excelente y cuando se le activaba la modificación  con un swiche de codillo uff sonaba muy bien con un cuerpo  impresionante. me encanto , en fin pasaron unos meses cuando me lo trajo por que empezó a tener ruidos se le corrigieron los ruidos .
después ya no sonaba se corrigió eso
después se le empezaron a levantar los caminos 
después ya el efecto quedo activado y no pasaba al limpio 
después lo contrario quedo desactivado el efecto y ya no se puedo hacer nada o pues no le encuentro esa falla aclaro que cambie el pulsador y  las entradas sin tener resultados revise componentes etc 
cuando destape este pedal por primera ves note que tenia unos condensadores muy grandes y cuando se tapaba se presiona mucho la plaqueta el cual creo que a sido uno de los causantes del problema también me di cuenta que los cables q unían los leds y el swiche q hacen parte de la modificación eran de mala calidad los cuales constantemente se despegaban. 

El segundo pedal tenia problemas similares ruido , se apagaba  , no le entraba el efecto . lo destape y se repetía la historia de la plaqueta presionada ese aun lo sigo revisando .

 bueno espero que compartan sus inconvenientes con pedales modificados se me olvidaba COMENTARLES  que tengo un colega acá en mi cuidad que a tenido muchos problemas con pedales modificados y pues el ya tiene sus años de experiencia .

me encantaría que compartieran sus experiencias con pedales modificados ya sean buenas o malas ya que creo q a todos nos interesa saber que modificaciones son confiables y seria bueno que aquellos que sepan hacerlas nos compartan su sabiduría y nos comente como hacerlas y también adjunte los planos de la modificaciones así este tema estaría mas completo para las dudas que tengamos besos a todos y abrazos electrizantes y gracias por leer el tema 



ojeen esta pagina hay hay ejemplos de modificaciones bueno como suenan no están los planos 

http://www.monteallums.com/pedal_mods.html#top


----------



## DJ DRACO

Lindo post...voy intentar aportar los engendros que he hecho...

saludos


----------



## rocketman

aca les dejo unos pedales para que se los hagan solo aprovechando que estoy aqui alguien de ustedes sabe como debo de conectar el foot switch true bypass a la pcb y a los jacks asi como tambien como se conectan las partes externas a la pcb como son jacks switchs etc.


----------



## DJ DRACO

El footswitch así como los potes y las llaves son muy fáciles de conectar, pero hay muchos tipos...

la idea es que si entendes qué hace cada cosa...es muy simple conectarlo...por ejemplo el footsiwtch..

cumple la funcion de by pass de la señal de audio...entonces, es de imaginarse que será una llave de 2 puntos doble que toma la señal del jack de entrada, y en sus 2 salidas va al efecto, y de ahi a la segunda llave que sale al jack de salida...o simplemente pasa de una llave a la otra del jack de entrada al de salida...

va la imagen


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Electronec dijo:


> Saludos compañer@s:
> 
> Continuando con el Post #157, donde presentaba el PCB y el esquema oficial del pedal de BOSS Chorus CE-2 y con satisfactorios resultados, vengo a mostrales el producto final ya terminado.
> 
> Destacar la construción del gabinete, no queria instalar el PCB en una caja estandar, queria hacer algo original.
> 
> Con plástico, mucha lija y con un buen spray de pintura todo es posible.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46013
> 
> Saludos.



WuauHH!!!!! que te quedó increible, un favor enorme si puedes postear el grozor del plástico que usaste, si se puede los esquemáticos o plantillas de las tapas; quiero hacerme varios pa mis engendritos personales (algunos son de hechura propia y hacer caer a más de uno! jajajaa!!! se agradece tu empeño, yo también soy un manitas y recolecto de la basura de otros las tapas de impresoras matriciales antíguas esas de carro ancho tengo muchas de ellas me servirán?
Me has servido de enorme y gigantezca inspiración!

Ya ví que publicaste lo que te pido eres un genio chico graxias de nuevo!!


----------



## Electronec

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> .........un favor enorme si puedes postear el grozor del plástico que usaste, si se puede los esquemáticos o plantillas de las tapas.........



En el post #271 de este hilo, tienes toda la info que me pides.

Aqui te dejo otro pedal que hice con esos planos:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/437175/ _
Gracias por los comentarios amigo.

Saludos y feliz Navidad para todos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

memo133 dijo:


> Hola!! me estoy haciendo un pedalito boss sd1 super overdrive pero tengo una duda con el diagrama que me baje hay ciertos componentes que no desifro que pueden ser y sus valores esta es la imagen del diagrama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no entiendo los Q5 ni el Q6 ademas de los cuadraditos que piendo que son condensadores por su valoracion en MF y los diodos solo me dicen 4,5 y 6 pero su valor lo desconosco
> 
> esta es una imagen de como se supone deve de quedar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si alguien me pudiera alludar con la lista de los componentes que me indica seria perfecto muchas gracias amigos!!
> 
> para mas info aqui esta la pagina donde encontre el diagrama
> 
> http://ustomp.com/
> 
> y en esta
> 
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/5782315/Hacete-tus-pedales-para-la-Guitarra_.html
> 
> muchas !!



De acuerdo al diagrama de ese pedal:
http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/s/sd1-super-overdrive.php
Q5 y Q6 son 2SC732TM-GR cuidao que esos tiene otro patillaje, no sé cuales estarían utilizando en ese circuito; es cosas de comparar los valores a ver cual es el patillaje, yo los cambiaría por uno similar el C1815 que es muy común y de su tiempo!!!
Sí los cuadraditos que dicen uF son condensadores.


----------



## ossko

hola amigos aca les dejo el diseño de un pre amplificador para guitarra que esta simulado en proteus, me gustaria que lo rebisaran, y me ayuden a mejorarlo para que pueda trabajar sin saturacion.
espero su respuesta gracias!!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Electronec dijo:


> En el post #271 de este hilo, tienes toda la info que me pides.
> 
> Aqui te dejo otro pedal que hice con esos planos:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/437175/ _
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios amigo.
> 
> Saludos y feliz Navidad para todos.



Un detallito; por favor si no fuera tanta molestia; el reborde donde va la plataforma del pedal o sea la parte móvil y también como hacer dentro del portapilas y como poner ese switcher que veo ta buenísimo como alternativa; porfa puedes darnos más detalles de eso?; te agradecería muchísimo y perdón por tanta insistencia, tu otro pedal seguro me lo hago!!





julienalexander dijo:


> Buenas, vengo siguiendo el tema desde hace bastante y me decidi hacer el boss dm-2 delay que publico Dano (a proposito muchas gracias a el y a Fogonazo por todos los aportes, realmente se aprecia!).
> 
> Ahora bien, estuve averiguando mucho sobre este pedal y poseo varias imagenes con todo lo relacionado:
> *imagenes de la placa (de los 2 lados obvio)
> *el esquematico
> *un pdf de un japones en el que lo hace muy parecido (igual no me convence, prefiero clonarlo del original)
> *los ajustes de los presets
> 
> Por ultimo hice una edicion a dos imagenes para ubicar los componenetes segun el esquematico. Para eso inverti la orientacion vertical del lado del cobre; es decir, la placa aparece como si vieramos a traves del lado de los componentes. El problema esta en que hay capacitores que resultan muy confusos; principalmente porque el esquematico no parece seguir la misma escala en todos los electroliticos.
> 
> Especifico: en las imagenes esta señalado en azul un capacitor (C7) que se corresponde perfecto entre las fotos, el esquematico y la realidad (es decir ese capacitor existe) y en rojo esta señalado un capacitor (C10) que no se por donde agarrarlo. Veamos, el capacitor C7 en el esquematico tiene la leyenda '10/16' sin unidades, vamos a suponer que son uF y Volts que es lo mas logico, y ademas se contrasta con la imagen (uno de 16 mF seria mucho mas grande y de 16 nF electrolitico no existe segun los vendedores). Es decir se puede contrastar el esquematico con las imagenes de la placa y con la realidad. Ahora bien, es de suponer que todos los capacitores electroliticos esten en uF en el esquematico. Entonces vamos a analizar a C10: su leyenda dice '.22/50'. Tomando las unidades del esquematico para los electroliticos significaria 0.22uF a 50V o tambien 220pF a 50V (el japones lo da como 0.22uF y lo llama C25). Ahora bien, en varias casas de electronica me dijeron que los capacitores electroliticos tienen como minimo 1uF y si el valor en realidad fuera 220uF seria mas grande en las imagenes (hay uno de ese valor y es unos de los 2 que son grandotes). Es decir: como rayos se supone que vamos a interpretar ese capacitor? La verdad, despues de darle vueltas y vueltas, no pude llegar a nada. No se si es 2.2uF o 22uF (el mas probable supongo). Pero el esquematico es bastante confuso en cuanto a eso. Alguien puede corroborar ese valor? No tengo mucha idea de que pasa si se le cambia el valor asi que no puedo decir cual seria el correcto, espero aprender con el tiempo y la carrera.
> 
> Dejo las imagenes con las explicaciones aca y un comprimido con toda la info pura al respecto.
> 
> Lo ultimo: Al lado (izq) del capacitor C7 de las imagenes, hay un capacitor (C12) que tiene la misma leyenda que C10 (rojo) en el esquematico, yo le di un valor de 220uF/50V pero es imposible por el tamañano que sea ese; aclaro esto para que no confunda: tanto C10 como C12 estan mal.
> 
> Una vez aclaradas las cosas me dispongo a armarlo y corregir el esquematico como se debe, con unidades, simbolos y todo clarito, asi cualquiera puede armarlo sin tantos problemas.
> 
> Gracias y saludos, Julienalexander



Cuidao con cambiar el MN3005 con el MN3205!!! el DM2 del japonés utiliza el MN3005 y el DM3 de otro japonés el MN3205 cuidao con cambiarlos no son equivalentes OJITO con eso!!!!
Los BBD --- MN3005/MN3205 son algo caros en mi país son casi inexistentes y cuando hay (cosa RARA!!) los venden a mas de 15 dolares la unidad, vaya si son caros; en cambio los BBD CLOCK el MN3101 y el MN3201 casi un dolar son muy baratos!! estos tampoco son intercambiables, el MN3101 es el clock para los BBD MN3007, MN3005; MN3008 y MN3009; el BBD clock MN3201 es para los MN3207, MN3205, MN3208 y el MN3209 son como la pareja perfecta y no son intercambiables o equivalentes!!!


----------



## Electronec

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Un detallito; por favor si no fuera tanta molestia; el reborde donde va la plataforma del pedal o sea la parte móvil y también como hacer dentro del portapilas y como poner ese switcher que veo ta buenísimo como alternativa; porfa puedes darnos más detalles de eso?; te agradecería muchísimo y perdón por tanta insistencia, tu otro pedal seguro me lo hago!!


No tengo mas info. Como comento, tendrás que improvisar un poco, como eres manitas no tendrás ningún problema.  

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Electronec dijo:


> No tengo mas info. Como comento, tendrás que improvisar un poco, como eres manitas no tendrás ningún problema.
> 
> Saludos.



De todas maneras gracias por la molestia a ver que les saco a tus fotos, podrías subir más mostrando ese detalle de la parte del portapilas??? Gracias por darte las molestias!!
Toy en el diseño en papel; que luego pasaré a cartón de 2mm de espesor más o menos para encajar un destripao que tengo; de allí creo; si tengo suerte e inspiración; hago las matrices con medidas y corto los acrílicos que tengo (reciclados de tapas de impresoras); me agencio de un pegamento de metacrilato o algo simil; a ver que me sale!!!
Ese Chorus y Distortion te salieron de película chico! FELICITACIONES!!!


----------



## Electronec

Nuevamente gracias compañero, me alegro, que te sea de utilidad. Esperamos fotos del resultado final.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

rocketman dijo:


> aca les dejo unos pedales para que se los hagan solo aprovechando que estoy aqui alguien de ustedes sabe como debo de conectar el foot switch true bypass a la pcb y a los jacks asi como tambien como se conectan las partes externas a la pcb como son jacks switchs etc.



A ver si te ayudan estos esquemas gringos con el 3pdt que venden solo ellos!!

1º Identificar los tres pines comunes; lo haces con un multímetro.
2º Es la parte más crítica, aquí todos fallan al inicio (me incluyo!!) si comprendiste el dibujo; haces lo siguiente; aprietas el switch y si el común conecta con tres pines independientes marca la carilla donde se alinean esos pines; esta carilla del 3pdt va para atrás; lo entendiste?
3º Si entendiste la parte 2º mira el siguiente esquemático (es un pedal conocido con todas sus conecciones):


4º Por último el conector de 9V DC imput y el plug respectivo, están indicados la polaridad de los mismos:


Espero que te ayude los esquemas; cualquier cosa pregunta, yo fabrico pedales y los diseño; desde el PCB, la caja e incluso las perillas!!

Esto es solo una muestra; el pedal es el MAMMOTH fuzz para bajos.
Ahh me olvidaba el 3pdt de ese y todos mis pedales los hago a mano; puro DIYer!!!

OHHH me olvidabe el circuito del MAMMOTH es este: (gracias a RASTA Maaalek)

Espero les agrade está super comprobado.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su consideracion este esquema de auriculares para guitarra, de la pagina general gadgets, saludos


----------



## Electronec

Gracias por el aporte Jorge, es de agradecer.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su amble consideracion este aporte, saludos


----------



## chacarock

muy bueno el aporte, otro mas para el archivo
gracias Jorge


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hola amigos, tengo el deluxe memory man ec2000, les dejo el esquematico, y agradeceria si alguien de casualidad no tiene el impreso, ya que es excelente pedal, no pido que lo hagan, solo si lo tienen, gracias


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su consideracion lo siguientes esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a su amable consideracion, saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

bueno alguien tiene que decirtelo jorge, gracias...


----------



## chacarock

no entiendo el segundo archivo, que es?

y yo ya le agradeci


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a su amable consideracion, saludos


----------



## chacarock

Muchas gracias Jorge, el ECUALIZEUR, a 9vol, genial, sigo con la duda de el segundo archivo que esta en el mensaje  #_*324*_
alguien sabe que es?
saludos


----------



## rash

muy bien jorge morales por los aportes que estas haciendo... algunos son muy muy buenos

gracias

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> Muchas gracias Jorge, el ECUALIZEUR, a 9vol, genial, sigo con la duda de el segundo archivo que esta en el mensaje  #_*324*_
> alguien sabe que es?
> saludos



Si te refieres a este archivo, es un micro amplificador a transistores

Ver el archivo adjunto 66483


Alimentación: entre 8 y 12Vcc
Potencia: 400mW sobre 8Ω
Impedancia de carga: 8Ω o >
Sensibilidad: 200mV para plena potencia


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto a su amable consideracion mas esquemas, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Esquemas y valores de los controles de tono Fender y Marshall de 3 potenciómetros.



​
*Boss AC-2*

​
*Pedal Phaser DIY*

​


----------



## chacarock

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si te refieres a este archivo, es un micro amplificador a transistores
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66483
> 
> 
> Alimentación: entre 8 y 12Vcc
> Potencia: 400mW sobre 8Ω
> Impedancia de carga: 8Ω o >
> Sensibilidad: 200mV para plena potencia



gracias fogo, ese era esactamente
saludos
pd, veo que la lista sigue, muchisimas gracias , Jorge


----------



## jorge morales




----------



## jorge morales

dejos estos esquemas a su amables consieracion de uds. saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema mas a consideracion de uds


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a sus amables consideracion estos documentos de un mini combo y circuito impreso, esta en finlandes, saludos


----------



## el bulbo 7025

Felicidades jorge.... Estan de antologia tus envios.....gracias


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos​​​


----------



## jorge morales

jimi hendrix fuzz face 





double d





legged dog










thor





mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion saludos​


----------



## Fogonazo

! A ver quién nota la particularidad que posee este esquema y el otro publicado por @jorge-morales ¡


----------



## 0002

Que usan buffers CMOS , y que en parte el circuito de abajo es una versión más simple del primero .

Saludos.


----------



## rash

si se montan tal cual.... nunca sonará nada  jajajjja

saludos


----------



## malesi

Que mal pensado eres rash
se supone que algún sw1 estará en 
su sitio algún día.


----------



## Fogonazo

Para los excepticos , algo sobre el empleo de inversores *CMOS* en aplicaciones analógicas.


----------



## rash

ahh, por cierto *jorge morales*, gracias por tantos aportes tan interesantes...

fogonazo, muy curiosa la aplicación de circuitos digitales....

muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Que en teoria usan integradores cmos con perdidas, o me equivoco?


----------



## jorge morales

otros esquemas mas a su amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## DosCabezas

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Que en teoria usan integradores cmos con perdidas, o me equivoco?


 
De los integrados cmos que no son smith trigger, muchos se pueden usar como amplificadores, no hace falte que tengan perdidas.  Claro que siempre es más facil usar un buffer para esto


----------



## jorge morales

*aqui dejo a su consideracion este esquema, a base de circuito integrado cmos, saludos *

*Mono preamp based on CMOS IC*

Mono preamp based on CMOS IC type CD4069. Note: The microphone must be magnetic low impedance (50 ohms and 600 ohms). If your microphone electret type with two legs or three legs, you need to add resistance to power, as shown on page eletret microphone supply.


----------



## flmchip

mi podrian echar la mano con el diagramade un pedal de exprecion wahwah


----------



## GodSaveMetal

flmchip dijo:


> mi podrian echar la mano con el diagramade un pedal de exprecion wahwah



DESEAS HACER UN AUTOWAH O UN WAH?? ojo que un wha es el más dificil de los pedales para hacer; la parte mecánica; el pote y la bobina son lo más importante (y dificil de encontrar y muy caro) el circuito es superfácil se hace con las manos atadas y con ojos cerrados!


----------



## hernanyos

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro, y tambien en el mundo de la electronica, esta muy interesante todos los circuitos que suben, pero quisiera conseguir el circuito de un peavey stereo chorus 210, tengo un inconveniente con el mismo, y si es posible tambien la coneccion del pedal de corte. Si alguien lo tiene por favor chifle... Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## cristian_elect

Hay ice un circuito pre amplificador con este esquema con una fuente de 12V y también con 5V lo probé en audio de la salida de audífono al pre-amplificador y al amplificador y funciona bien pero lo probé en un bajo funciona bien al comienzo pero se baja el volumen poco a poco como en 30seg hasta quedar en silencio y no es la batería por que lo cambie.
Hay me podrían facilitarme un esquema de un pre amplificador para bajos probado con control de tonos.
IC1 TL072


----------



## Fogonazo

cristian_elect dijo:


> Hay ice un circuito pre amplificador con este esquema con una fuente de 12V y también con 5V lo probé en audio de la salida de audífono al pre-amplificador y al amplificador y funciona bien pero lo probé en un bajo funciona bien al comienzo pero se baja el volumen poco a poco como en 30seg hasta quedar en silencio y no es la batería por que lo cambie.
> Hay me podrían facilitarme un esquema de un pre amplificador para bajos probado con control de tonos.
> IC1 TL072



Mira que tensión tienes sobre C7 debes tener  aproximadamente +B/2


----------



## cristian_elect

Si C7 se carga con 4.5V con la batería de 9V.
La falla sucede en bajo funciona bien al comienzo y luego si baja el volumen hasta quedar en silencio como si la batería se bajara totalmente pero la batería está bien.
Para amplificar señal de salida de targeta de sonido de PC funciona bien.


----------



## Fogonazo

cristian_elect dijo:


> Si C7 se carga con 4.5V con la batería de 9V.


Eso esta bien.


> La falla sucede en bajo funciona bien al comienzo y luego si baja el volumen hasta quedar en silencio como si la batería se bajara totalmente pero la batería está bien.
> Para amplificar señal de salida de targeta de sonido de PC funciona bien.


La descripción corresponde con algo que pierda alguna polarización.
Verificar:
Que las patas del IC N° 3 y 5 se encuentren a 4,5V y se mantenga a ese valor.
Si C1 es de poliester, si es electrolítico verifica la polaridad.
Haber tomado la realimentación del control de tono "Antes" del capacitor C8


----------



## cristian_elect

Bueno le puse el LM358 falla tambien pero con el NE5532 funciona bien.
Eso no significa que el tl072 este mal porque tengo 2 y fallan igual.
El voltaje del divisor resistivo se mantiene igual Vbatt/2 hay capacitor en la salida.
Con el osciloscopio vi que la primera etapa de amplificacion falla.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Como crear el germanio perfecto para tu efecto:


http://www.smallbearelec.com/HowTos/GeDarlingtons/GeDarlingtonPairs.htm

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...om/HowTos/GeDarlingtons/GeDarlingtonPairs.htm

Saludos !


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Sip ese pedal el MT2 no sé pa qué lo modean si su sonido nasal es su gracia; si no les gusta cómprense otro pedal; los BOSS tienen un circuito ya demasiado compacto y para hacer una modificación hay que ser ingeniero estructural o algo similar pues se debe decidir que switch comprar, de los más peques que existan, si no ni tocarlo, los LEDs con que se modifican deben ser los de 3mm o menos; los de 5mm son demasiado grandes, hay muy poco espacio por lo apretado del pedal en sí!! (a propo lo hace BOSS para antimodearlos!!) por eso yo me fabrico los míos y los modifico a voluntad ya que hay sufi espacio y evito cortos; eso es lo que me comentan y veo en todos los MT2 que me tocan modificados, los toggle son  grandes; los switches que pongo son los más peques que existen y aún así caben a las justas!!! aislar todo con termo expandibles y evitar cortos es lo básico!! si no lo tienen ni lo intenten; empezará bien y terminará peor!!


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables consideración, saludos


----------



## julioamin

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo en el foro pero no puedo menos que agradecer el gran aporte de todos ustedes, en especial de Fogonazo, Dano y Jorge Morales.
Lei todas las páginas y descargué varios archivos.
En cuanto arme alguno les reporto los resultados.
Gracias de nuevo y un abrazo a todos desde La Pampa


----------



## jorge morales

bienvenido julioamin a este espacio, y que el o los proyectos queden listos y funcionando, Dios bendiga la pampa, aleluya!!!


----------



## chacarock

una duda, creo que se hablo en algun lado no recuerdo el 741 es igual al 071 es decir, quizas coinciden las patas y eso pero son lo mismo? que deberia fijarme en la hoja de datos para dar cuenta de las diferencias

saludos


----------



## julioamin

jorge morales dijo:


> bienvenido julioamin a este espacio, y que el o los proyectos queden listos y funcionando, Dios bendiga la pampa, aleluya!!!



Muchas gracias Jorge. Tambien a ti y a los tuyos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

chacarock dijo:


> una duda, creo que se hablo en algun lado no recuerdo el 741 es igual al 071 es decir, quizas coinciden las patas y eso pero son lo mismo? que deberia fijarme en la hoja de datos para dar cuenta de las diferencias
> 
> saludos



Bueno el 741 es un OP amp simple y nada más; los TL0xx son opamp pero con entrada a fets!! ojito con eso, en algunos se pueden reemplazar pero en otros circuitos meten un ruido que no lo soporto!!!! su versión doble es el LM1458 o sea dos 741 en un solo encapsulado; sirve pa ser los Overdrive miticos como el maxon OD-808 que pone matsumi en su página puro fuego!!! lleva dos LM1458; no se deben reemplazar por ICs nuevos dado que su valor está casualmente (la ganancia etc) en el uso de esas antiguedades!!


----------



## maranto87

jorge morales dijo:


> mas esquemas a sus amables consideración, saludos



Excelente aporte paisano !!

Igual yo soy nuevo en el foro y super maravillado con el no hay dia que no lo visite !!


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## kevin isray

Hola una pregunta, antes que nada por favor me pueden contestar esta pregunta: ¿Que tal el sonido de los pedales, es bueno, tiene latencia, tiene algo desagradable en el sonido? Es que me quiero hacer un metalzone y quiero saber eso. Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## Electronec

Si fueran malos, no existirían. 
El Metal Zone.......buena elección. Busca en YouTube y observa.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

kevin isray dijo:


> Hola una pregunta, antes que nada por favor me pueden contestar esta pregunta: ¿Que tal el sonido de los pedales, es bueno, tiene latencia, tiene algo desagradable en el sonido? Es que me quiero hacer un metalzone y quiero saber eso. Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos



Si deseas hacerte un METAL ZONE; SUERTE!! es un pedal no muy fácil de realizar; tienes mucha experiencia??? si es así hay varios similares a ese pedal; busca en la red al METANO!! se basa en el METAL ZONE pero está modificado pa serlo true!!! si deseas hacer el original; espera un mes que yo!!! lo estoy clonando con caja y todo; gracias a electronec  LO PUEDO HACER; pero tengo que adaptar lo de sus potes dobles con ejes independientes y algunos componentes del mismo; usaré el mismo LAYOUT cortesía del foro RUSO!!


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

hola, quisiera saber si los planos del pedal vox 1901 funcionan porque vi otros diseños y son mejores que el que da el foro, porque los otros tienen la llave inversora mostrada en el diagrama y el pedal vox 1901 de este foro no. desde ya agradeceria que me respondieran lo mas pronto posible.


----------



## Electronec

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> hola, quisiera saber si los planos del pedal vox 1901 funcionan porque vi otros diseños y son mejores que el que da el foro, porque los otros tienen la llave inversora mostrada en el diagrama y el pedal vox 1901 de este foro no. desde ya agradeceria que me respondieran lo mas pronto posible.


 Bienbenido a FE.

¿ Nos podrías indicar en que número de post se encuentra tal diagrama ?

Saludos.


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

http://en440.com.ar/construye-tus-propios-pedales-para-guitarra/ es un archivo en rar con varios pedales entre ellos el vox 1901 que esta completo , ya lo he simulado en livewire, Proteus, Eagle y Cocodrile 3D y anda bien pero el diagrama que ofrece esta pagina no esta completo.



y aqui el plano que el simulado http://diagramasde.com/blog/60847/1901dist-pdf-VOX-1901.html


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> hola, quisiera saber si los planos del pedal vox 1901 funcionan porque vi otros diseños y son mejores que el que da el foro, porque los otros tienen la llave inversora mostrada en el diagrama y el pedal vox 1901 de este foro no. desde ya agradeceria que me respondieran lo mas pronto posible.



La llave inversora a la que te refieres es ni más ni menos que el FOOTSWITH de este antique pedal es de 6 pines; como los hacía yop en esa misma época, y el disto al que te refieres es muy similar al MXR+ de esa época también, si lo haces prueba con diodos de germanio y con diposición asimétrica para que tenga un sonido más moderno y no se parezca a tu canal crunch del amplo!! esa disto se hace con los ojos cerrados y una mano a la espalda, apto para principiantes, VAMOS NO ES MUY DIFICIL!!!!
Qué es lo que realmente necesitas un PCB con su layout y la cablería externa para hacerlo??


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

me acabas de ayudar mucho voy a hacer el MXR plus gracias...

que tipo de diodos de germanio me recomendarias?? un AO90 estaria bien?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> me acabas de ayudar mucho voy a hacer el MXR plus gracias...
> 
> que tipo de diodos de germanio me recomendarias?? un AO90 estaria bien?



Jaaaa si ese circuito es bien parecido al del MXR+ solo que algunos condensadores tienen valores alguito diferentes!! deberías hacerlo tal cual están en el circuito!! Su caja tiene una forma bien curiosa como una "V" de VOX>>>GUYATONE (ZOOM distortion) también lo copió; lo venden a 250 dolares!!! asuuuu!!!! me lo hago tal cual!!!
El diodo de germanio que me dices; si lo tienes; está excelente, puede ser cualquera de señal de germanio: 1N34A (este lo suelo utilizar yo) el 1N60; el 1N270; AA119, etc, cualquiera de señal; la mayoría son de ampolla de vidrio algo grande, los 1N60 creo son idénticos en tamaño de los de silicio 1N4148/1N914; tienen ampolla de vidrio pero son pequeños.


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

buenisimo. una cosita tenia una duda, estoy haciendo el mrxplus pero veo que hay diferentes masas a tierra y nunca e trabajado con tantas ni tampoco se ubicarlas, el programa livewire cuando la convierte en pcb no las marca las deja como si no fueran nada y nesesito que me ayude alguien


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> buenisimo. una cosita tenia una duda, estoy haciendo el mrxplus pero veo que hay diferentes masas a tierra y nunca e trabajado con tantas ni tampoco se ubicarlas, el programa livewire cuando la convierte en pcb no las marca las deja como si no fueran nada y nesesito que me ayude alguien


 Yo he hecho un PCB pal MXR+ pero no está probado aún; si lo deseas lo realizas o lo verificas y me avisas!! manda  fotos!! 
solo lo debes escalar para planchar!

SUERTE!!!


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

gracias, pero yo tengo otro diagrama del MXR plus y es este: 

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?um=....pisotones.com/Distorsion+/Dist+.htm&docid=a2

ya lo simule pero la salida del 741 la que va para el lado del potenciometro de distorsion el de 10 k me tira 0v. y probe las salidas en el simulador y cuando seleccionas el swicht en modo disto no hay voltage pero si se seleciona el switch en modo limpio si hay voltage. que sifgnifica esto??? si yo paso este circuito a un protoboard va  a funcionar??


al circuito le entra corriente alterna directamente como lo muestra la imagen o antes se convierte toda esa corriente??


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> gracias, pero yo tengo otro diagrama del MXR plus y es este:
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?um=....pisotones.com/Distorsion+/Dist+.htm&docid=a2
> 
> ya lo simule pero la salida del 741 la que va para el lado del potenciometro de distorsion el de 10 k me tira 0v. y probe las salidas en el simulador y cuando seleccionas el swicht en modo disto no hay voltage pero si se seleciona el switch en modo limpio si hay voltage. que sifgnifica esto??? si yo paso este circuito a un protoboard va  a funcionar??
> 
> 
> al circuito le entra corriente alterna directamente como lo muestra la imagen o antes se convierte toda esa corriente??








aqui esta el diagrama que hice en livewire podrian verificar si esta bien?:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/FokDxHbb/circuito_2.html


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> aqui esta el diagrama que hice en livewire podrian verificar si esta bien?:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/FokDxHbb/circuito_2.html



Tu circuito tiene un error garrafal, la masa alterna debe ser masa común; mueve esa conección entre el negativo de fuente con el plug stereo y el IN; debe estar con el conector de masa alterna (esta debe ser tierra común) con el negativo de la fuente o pila!!! si no está entrando negativo al IN con el efecto prendido!!! por lo que veo piensas utilizar un 2pdt??
Además todas las masas deberían ir a tu dizque masa alterna!!! revísalo bien chico esos son errores 
Por lo demás creo que el circuito anda excelente!
SIGUE no te amilanes es perfectible!!!!



lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> gracias, pero yo tengo otro diagrama del MXR plus y es este:
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?um=....pisotones.com/Distorsion+/Dist+.htm&docid=a2
> 
> ya lo simule pero la salida del 741 la que va para el lado del potenciometro de distorsion el de 10 k me tira 0v. y probe las salidas en el simulador y cuando seleccionas el swicht en modo disto no hay voltage pero si se seleciona el switch en modo limpio si hay voltage. que sifgnifica esto??? si yo paso este circuito a un protoboard va  a funcionar??
> 
> 
> al circuito le entra corriente alterna directamente como lo muestra la imagen o antes se convierte toda esa corriente??



Chico es el mismo!!!


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

y el 3PDT cual es y la verdad es en livewire decia DPDT y crei que era ese..



mira creo que con lo que me dijiste es asi, al switch no le des bola me olvide de sacarlo.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/P37xUjWg/explo.html


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> y el 3PDT cual es y la verdad es en livewire decia DPDT y crei que era ese..
> 
> 
> 
> mira creo que con lo que me dijiste es asi, al switch no le des bola me olvide de sacarlo.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/P37xUjWg/explo.html



Deseo ayudarte de verdad; si me das tu archivo en LIVEWIRE; creo lo puedo modificar como debería ir, ya que estás comentiendo muchos más errores y no has corregido lo que te expliqué!!! veré de hacer algo con la imagen que has colocado!!


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

muchas gracias y aprecio tu gran paciencia , aqui esta el archivo en livewire. si no puedes subirlo a internet enviamelo a mi hotmail compresso en rar 






http://www.4shared.com/file/Ng43gh4C/mxr.html


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Mira a ver si lo entiendes, el IN es estereo y suele utilizarce para que pa pila se desconecte y así ahorrase la pila mientras se guarda con ella adentro; pero al insertar el plug del IN se conecta el polo negativo con la masa común!!!
A ver si se ve el dibujo; ponle los valores para los potes; no hay problema sinno encuentras el rev-log del 500K; puedes ponerle lineal o LOG; para el de 100K no bajes su valor, déjalo en 100K puede ser lineal o LOG!!
El resto lo veo bien


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

entonces uso un 2PDT???


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Espera que te envío el archivo con una pequeña modificación!!!


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Espera que te envío el archivo con una pequeña modificación!!!



ok espero la llegada del archivo


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> ok espero la llegada del archivo



Ya lo debes tener!!!


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Ya lo debes tener!!!



si muchisimas gracias...!!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> si muchisimas gracias...!!!!



Un favor chico cuando lo termines sube todo el detalle y a ver que tal funca!!!  fotos, fotos y más fotos!!


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

acabo de montarlo en un protoboard al circuito y la distorsion no suena suena como si se  perdiera la señal en cada nota, no se si es porque esta el circuit o enchufado a la compu con el guitar rig 4 o no se si esta mal el circuito, deberia probarlo al amplificador



			
				lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:
			
		

> acabo de montarlo en un protoboard al circuito y la distorsion no suena suena como si se  perdiera la señal en cada nota, no se si es porque esta el circuit o enchufado a la compu con el guitar rig 4 o no se si esta mal el circuito, deberia probarlo al amplificador




me fijo y me habia olvidado de conectar el integrado a  el voltaje  y cuando lo conecto noto que se calienta mucho 

aqui el circuito:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/AOXMvQSq/mxrdistpproblem.html?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

En el esquema que pones en rojo eso no debe suceder chico!!!! solo la masa  y no la masa y el IN!!! creo no me has entendido!!!
Disculpen moderadores pero esto es una emergencia!! he creado un MOSTRUO!!! no vaya ser que nuestro amix incendie su casa, por culpa mía!!!
A ver chico, mira bien el esquema con los coneccionados externos que te voy a poner los debes de haber realizado así!! nunca se recalienta el IC!! a menos que estés poniéndolo al revéz o hay un corto por ahi 
Revísalo bien y luego me avisas qué no entendés ehhh!! por favor no causes incendios!!!!:enfadado:


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

ahora se escucha pero con muy poquita distorsion y mucho ruido de radio de fondo y cuando subo el gain no se emite sonido alguno hasta que lo subo al 100%. cuando bajo el potenciometro de 100k deja de emitir ruido de radio pero no hay cambio alguno la guitarra suena pero la distorsion no


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> ahora se escucha pero con muy poquita distorsion y mucho ruido de radio de fondo y cuando subo el gain no se emite sonido alguno hasta que lo subo al 100%. cuando bajo el potenciometro de 100k deja de emitir ruido de radio pero no hay cambio alguno la guitarra suena pero la distorsion no



Qué extraño yo me hice el de Aron Nelson Gallery y es el mismo que estás haciendo y es muy silencioso y eso que no utilizo cable apantallado en In y out y encima los potes tienen cables de más de 2" de largo y nada señor nada de RADIOS!!! inclusive fuera de su cajita!!! sin JAULA de FARADAY no se escucha nada, algo ta mal de repente algún Condenser o el IC?? no se me ocurre nada solo que hagas unos cambios con cosas nuevas a ver que pasa, la sonoridad de este pedal no solo son los germanios si no los condensers de 1uF de tantalio; ojito búscate el layout original y ahí los verás son de tantalio!!! y los clipping diodes son germanio 1N270 o el 1N34A; yo utilicé estos últimos pero en asimétrico el disto es bien melosito!! sin ruidos ni nada; que tas usando en fuente PILA o externo??


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

yo estoy usando configuracion asimetrica (3 diodos) con diodos de germanio 1n60 pero no son transparentes, parecen de silicio, use capaciotores de 1uf 35 volt de tantalio, los capacitores ceramicos son los mismos valores y estoy utilizando una bateria de 9v

EL pedal MXR distorsion me anda!! al fin , estaban mal los diagramas que use, estaba utilizando los de GGG y tenia al revez los potenciometros, se escucha genial!!!! con configuracion simetrica porque la asimetrica no me llamo la antencion, la caja ya esta echa la voy a meter urgentemente a la plaqueta ahi y queda ajajajaj ya subire algun videito a youtube


----------



## alexgts

peladisimo esto!! y yo comprando amplis y pedales!! empezare con la construccion de algo!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

no olvides las fotos...


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> EL pedal MXR distorsion me anda!! al fin , estaban mal los diagramas que use, estaba utilizando los de GGG y tenia al revez los potenciometros, se escucha genial!!!! con configuracion simetrica porque la asimetrica no me llamo la antencion, la caja ya esta echa la voy a meter urgentemente a la plaqueta ahi y queda ajajajaj ya subire algun videito a youtube



Te felicito hasta que al fín lo lograste!!!, puedes probar con LEDs, con diodos rectificadores, con zeners, hasta con MOSFETs unidos a diodos de germanio (son mis preferidos!!!), o mezclar, LED amarillo brillante de 3mm con un diodo rectificador el 1N4001; lo haces visible al LED y baila que da gusto cuando toques!!!
Yo he llegado a poner en uno de mis pedalillos (bueno son dos!!) 8 diodos en el CLIPPING!!! sí ochooo!! dos de germanio (1N34A); dos de silicio (1N4148) y cuatro LEDs visibles>>>> jeejejee; es un pedal que le hice a una de mis hijas es el UZOLLA (el RAT japonés) tiene casi sustain infinito


----------



## Pablo LB

Buenas, alguien experimentó con circuitos duplicadores y/o divisores de frecuencia.

Por ejemplo éste duplicador de frecuencia que tiene efecto elevador de octava.

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_gro_sc.pdf?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a

Hola, GodSaveMetal, seria posible que colgaras el esquema utilizado para hacer el RAT japonés que mencionas.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Para todos los que gustan del BUEN sonido ochentero ahí está el RAT japo!!! es una opción de mi amigo GORI del japón; no utiliza el LM308!!!
espero les guste ese pedal lo tengo en versión normal a ver si lo encuentro con mis adaptaciones de clipping con 8 DIODOS!!!!
dentro de unos minuties y lo subo mientras rebusco en mis DVDs!!! gracias por su paciencia!

espero se pueda ver por ahora solo encontré el modelo normal original:


----------



## Fogonazo

Boss   AC  -   2



​


----------



## 2N5458NChannel

Hola.. como soy nuevo en el tema pero me he instruido bastante sobre microcomponentes en internett queria saber lo siguiente..: cuando tenemos un diagrama esquematico el PCB y el Layout de un pedal de distorcion.. que trabajan con poco voltaje.. como 9 o 12 v.. como hacemos para saber que capacitores usar..? si de poliester o de ceramica..? y los electroliticos..? (las listas de materiales no especifican el voltaje) por ejemplo: cap electrolitico 22uf - eso me pide la lista del pedal pero no habla sobre el voltaje. solo se que el voltaje con que trabajan estos pedales son con 9 o 12 volts... necesitaria que alguien me saque estas dudas.. no se su complejidad pero por ejemplo no se si usar cap de polyester, ceramica, plastico etc. y las resistencias hay muchas medidas, me refiero a tamaño no a las medidas en Kohms.. tampoco los diagramas esquematicos especifican si hay que usar de 15w, de 5w, de 1w de 1/2 o de 1/4w.. eso nadamas lo se por si llego a ver algunas fotos del circuito de los pedales en internet. las resistencias se ven chicas o grandes y de casualidad si se ve el voltaje del cap electrolitico. ja.. porfavor si esto no importa mucho y no variara mucho el ruido del sonido lo hago asi.. como dijo Caseros en "Telescuela tecnica" lo dijo así, yo lo hago asi.. jaja saludos gracias alas personas que me respondan esto...


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas. Para los electrolíticos con 16V es suficiente por lo general. Si son de mas tensión no importa, pero suelen ser más grandes y más caros y no hace falta (peeero, por ejemplo el otro día compre unos de 1uf y la mínima tensión que tenían era 50V, por eso te cuento que no hay drama con que sean mas grandes). Sobre los capacitores se dice que para audio son mejores los de poliester, pero también son considerablemente más caros y muchas veces no entran en los circuitos impresos, así que a menos que se especifique lo contrario usa cerámicos que no vas a notar la diferencia. Y las resistencias si no se especifica nada ponele 1/4 de Watt que son las más comunes y van bien (1/8 también puede ser).

Saludos!

PD: Todos los pedales que hice hasta ahora funcionan con 9V, así que te recomendaría probarlos con esa tensión.


----------



## 2N5458NChannel

Que bueno gracias.. es de gran alluda... entonces le mando con eso.. El pedal que te comentaba con 12v es el tube driver overdrive Valvular.. con una valvula 12AX.. ese pedal fue usado por David Gilmour en Pink Floyd.. asique bueno.. por ahora me voy a hacer uno de onda cuadrada. y bue me pide un capacitor .001uf en el diagrama esta si: ---I I--- es decir no de esta manera. ---C I--- ja. pero bue eso que me lo diga la casa de audio a la que valla a comprar..

saludos y gracias..

... Los transistores de Germanio fueron..? dicen que con los de silicio hay que dar vuelta todo el circuito..  ja..


----------



## Cyborg16

Acerca de un pedal valvular no te recomiendo ni un poquito empezar por ahí. Las válvulas necesitan alta tensión para funcionar (fijate que lleva un trafo el circuito) por lo cual si haces algo mal te podes quedar pegado, ademas de que son circuitos mas complicados (de hacerlos andar, no necesariamente el circuito en sí). Como es eso de onda cuadrada? si podes subí el circuito. El capacitor ese es cerámico de 1nf (102)
Efectivamente, los transistores de germanio no se fabrican más, y que tengas que dar vuelta el circuito va a depender de si el original usaba transistores PNP y le querés poner NPN o viceversa, no de que fuesen de germanio. Date una vuelta por www.pisotones.com que vas a encontrar bastantes cosas interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## 2N5458NChannel

Ah.. claro ahi estaba.. NPN o PNP. entonces de todos modos no me hago problema con cambiar la polaridad... los diagrama esquematicos que tengo (en este caso de los Fuzzes) Cada diagrama esquematico, esplica abajo que transistores utiliza; y esplica por ejemplo que no es el original como el Dallas Arbiter etc. entonces si encontre varias verciones de fuzzes seguramente las conecciones y las pistas estan demostradas para esa version, (no creo que siga el esquematico de los de germanio y arreglate) entonces el codigo del capacitor .001uf es el 102, de ceramica.. le puedo mandar uno de polyester..? aca abajo esta el "Square wave" --- El pedal valvular que decia funciona a 12V, o 
16v 1Ac imput... es lo que dice el diagrama... la valvula es una 12AX 7A.. Bueno con lo de los capacitores y resistencias que tenia un monton en una bolsa, me meti a internet y busque calculador online de capacitores ceramicos y calculador de resistencias; asique ordene todo por su codigo..
*aca esta el Onda cuadrada:*






*El layout de este mismo:*





Bueno.. yo pienso que como para empezar a trabajar con esto, el fuzz y el square wave son sencillos..
ya encargue una caja, potenciometros, los transistores 2n5458 n-channel, switches, clip de batt, etc. el percloruro, la palca de pertinax, y las resistencias todo eso lo compro aca.. y de esto ultimo como pasar el PCB a la placa tambien busque y voy a seguir buscando consejos para que salga de lo mejor posible.
igual tengo un amigo que trabajo en una empresa soldando alarmas y plaquetas asique q' me de una mano.. con ese es que estamos locos por los efectos para tratar de imitar a pink floyd..ja.. asique bueno.. cuando me salga algo te aviso.. je.. bamos a ver como me encamino..

 saludos y gracias por la alluda... voy a entrar en esa pagina que me decis..


----------



## erickelec

Pues quisiera el de un cry baby, lo que pasa es que éste será mi primer pedal wha-wah y quisiera que fuera uno bueno

http://hammer.ampage.org/files/reverb_sd.gif

De que marca es? o modelo? y si está comprobado que funcione?  hay imagenes de como construirlo?



Electronec dijo:


> _Aclaración: _pedal de distorsión Hiper-Metal HM-3 de Boss


 
Hey amigo Electronec, que tal se escuchan los solos de guitarra con ese pedal? Si crees que suena de lujo, quisiera el diagrama y en realidad como construirlo, ya que no soy experto en electronica , y si tienes por ahí el de un Wha-Wha por favor ! Gracias amigo te lo agradecería ! Por cierto soy nuevo en éste foro, así que ando medio perdido y no se dónde encontrar tu diagrama, que tal suena? tiene buena distorsión, como para un buen solo de guitarra? Llevo 8 años tocando y mis gustos han estado muy exigentes en cuanto a calidad de sonido, espero me puedas dar tu punto de vista sincero y por supuesto tu gran ayuda, para construirlo  Saludos ! Hermano !


----------



## Electronec

Buenas compañero erckelec.

Te recomiendo este otro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-boss-heavy-metal-hm-2-a-11414/, es muy parecido y tanto el compañero godsavemetal y un servidor lo tenemos armado y funcionando. En ese hilo tienes todos los esquemas pcb´s y demas, es la caña.

Respecto al Wha-Wha, no te puedo aconsejar.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

spaceboy dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, la cuestion es que me quiero montar un double muff, pero no hay manera de encontrar el esquema por ningun lado, varios me dijeron que el double muff se trata de dos muff fuzz en cascada, pero sin embargo otros dicen que no, que el primer muff fuzz lleva un tone-shaping en la entrada, he encontrado un esquema pero de pobre calidad en el cual se ve que es cierto que lleva tone-shaping, pero es imposible de ver los valores de los componentes. Me gustaria saber si algunos de ustedes podrian ayudarme a averiguar esos valores. Gracias.



Creo que tengo ese archivo en mejor calidad; creo se trata de este pedal no??:


----------



## Electronec

erickelec dijo:


> ............no tengo nada de practica haciendo circuitos. ...
> necesito tu ayuda!!!



Si nó tienes práctica, empieza con pedales sencillos con un par de transistores o poco mas.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

dejo esquema completo de este preamplificador, esta en frances voila¡


----------



## chacarock

Jorge, ese pre se hace con placa doble fas ? o estoy interpretando mal las graficas,
saludos y gracias, esta lindo y fasil,


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> Jorge, ese pre se hace con placa doble fas ? o estoy interpretando mal las graficas,
> saludos y gracias, esta lindo y fasil,



Si yo fuera Jorge te respondería que *SI*, es doble faz, que podrías evitar con 3/4 puentes.
Pero como *NO* soy Jorge *No* te contesto nada


----------



## jorge morales

gracias estimado fino y culto amigo fogonazo, asi como usted comenta, es de doble cara. gracias por su respuestas, saludos
ah y mas informacion de esquemas, a sus amables consideracion.


----------



## Alex2040bR

Hola a todos, estoy con ganas de armarme un pedal “que funcione” 
Ya anduve en otro foro y me pasaron un PCB, me tomé el trabajo de hacerlo
y no anduvo nada, pedí ayuda o el diagrama y solo cantaban los grillos 
Goggleando llegué hasta aquí y veo que hay mucha gente dispuesta a dar una mano
a los recién iniciados en pedales 

Al grano, leyendo me convencí con el “Proco Rat” y tengo unas dudas:
El IC nativo es el LM308, he leído que se puede reemplazar por el TL071 y que me
ahorraría el capacitor de 30pf ya que este chip tiene más compensación. En un video
dicen que se puede utilizar el OP07, mi duda es ¿hay que cambiar algo al igual que con el TL?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WsJ9tE6j1jc
Porque a los otros anteriores no los consigo por el quilombo de aduanas, tengo un LM741 pero dicen que anda solo para probar porque suena horrendo 

Transistor tampoco consigo 2N5458, ni BF245 ¿qué otro puede ser?

En un comentario en inglés hablan de simular rectificadores de germanio con Darlington
¿me explican cómo es eso, solo poner el/los transistores o hay que obligatoriamente armar
otro pequeño circuito?

Por último el diagrama de tonepad está bien ¿no? y recomiéndenme un software para crear la PCB porque la quiero con pistas bien gruesas (gusto personal, quema más rápido, son más robustas cuando hay que reparar/sustituir piezas y disipan más el calor).

Gracias de antemano, un abrazo


----------



## GodSaveMetal

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy con ganas de armarme un pedal “que funcione”
> Ya anduve en otro foro y me pasaron un PCB, me tomé el trabajo de hacerlo
> y no anduvo nada, pedí ayuda o el diagrama y solo cantaban los grillos
> Goggleando llegué hasta aquí y veo que hay mucha gente dispuesta a dar una mano
> a los recién iniciados en pedales
> 
> Al grano, leyendo me convencí con el “Proco Rat” y tengo unas dudas:
> El IC nativo es el LM308, he leído que se puede reemplazar por el TL071 y que me
> ahorraría el capacitor de 30pf ya que este chip tiene más compensación. En un video
> dicen que se puede utilizar el OP07, mi duda es ¿hay que cambiar algo al igual que con el TL?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WsJ9tE6j1jc
> Porque a los otros anteriores no los consigo por el quilombo de aduanas, tengo un LM741 pero dicen que anda solo para probar porque suena horrendo
> 
> Transistor tampoco consigo 2N5458, ni BF245 ¿qué otro puede ser?
> 
> En un comentario en inglés hablan de simular rectificadores de germanio con Darlington
> ¿me explican cómo es eso, solo poner el/los transistores o hay que obligatoriamente armar
> otro pequeño circuito?
> 
> Por último el diagrama de tonepad está bien ¿no? y recomiéndenme un software para crear la PCB porque la quiero con pistas bien gruesas (gusto personal, quema más rápido, son más robustas cuando hay que reparar/sustituir piezas y disipan más el calor).
> 
> Gracias de antemano, un abrazo


Si no lo haces con el LM308 nunca va ser RAT!!!!! en TL te va chillar si le levantas el gain!!! a menos que hagas el RAT JAPO!!! nunca te va funcar!! jejejeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! yo tengo el RAT JAPO es el de GORI!!! con un clipping espectacular son 8 diodos!!!
Sus pistas son regordas!!!!!
Léete este tema por ahí ta!!!!!!!!!!
Yo lo hice con el k30A o el 2N7000 me quedó espectacular!!! ojo el RAT JAPO trememdo sustain casi infinito!!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> el RAT JAPO trememdo sustain casi infinito!!!!


Se puede lograr casi ese sustain, sin modificar mucho el Proco Rat original?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

alex2040r dijo:


> Se puede lograr casi ese sustain, sin modificar mucho el Proco Rat original?



Solo si tiene un amplo valvular hace sustain si es a tranies como los inefables MARSHALITOS no!!! Mi HIJA tiene una viola falsificada en JAPON así dice en la pala y un amplo chino, el FOX transistorizado, pero me parece que debe tener una entrada con simulador valvular porque el RAT japo hace sustain casi infinito, al tocar las cuerda se mantiene y puedes solear sin razgar por buen time!! no sé si a eso le denominan sustain pero me parece que sí!!! pongo todos los potes al tope y listo!!! se sostiene la nota y tocas sobre ella sin razgar la viola!!! mismo HENDRIX!!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Solo si tiene un amplo valvular hace sustain si es a tranies como los inefables MARSHALITOS no!!! Mi HIJA tiene una viola falsificada en JAPON así dice en la pala y un amplo chino, el FOX transistorizado, pero me parece que debe tener una entrada con simulador valvular porque el RAT japo hace sustain casi infinito, al tocar las cuerda se mantiene y puedes solear sin razgar por buen time!! no sé si a eso le denominan sustain pero me parece que sí!!! pongo todos los potes al tope y listo!!! se sostiene la nota y tocas sobre ella sin razgar la viola!!! mismo HENDRIX!!!!


El sustain también depende mucho del mueble de la viola, mi anterior Lazer Stratocaster con mástil atornillado tenía poco (era de madera blanca). Ahora mi amada SX Les Pal Custom (Caoba) estando desconectada cuando tocas sientes en el mástil hasta el clavijero la vibración que se mantiene mínimo de 7 segundos, así que imagínense con ese pedal lo que se congela en el tiempo la nota


----------



## GodSaveMetal

He escuchado un RAT original y no me he detenido a ver de que año es o de que versión se trata, más pareciera un MXR+ modificado con diodos asimétricos!! muy poco o casi nada de sustain en una STRATO mexicana y con marshalito inefable a transistores, ese amplo no sirve para probar pedales! es un asco!!! mejor es un CHAMSITO de los 60´s a valvulas de 5 watts!!!


----------



## jorge morales

otro montaje completo a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR

jorge morales dijo:


> otro montaje completo a sus amables consideracion, saludos


  Disculpa la pregunta, para que estilo andaría mejor este pedalito, blues puede ser? porque no tiene distorsión sino brillo lo que mejora los armónicos si no estoy errado.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

alex2040r dijo:


> Disculpa la pregunta, para que estilo andaría mejor este pedalito, blues puede ser? porque no tiene distorsión sino brillo lo que mejora los armónicos si no estoy errado.



al ser un OVER para los sonics básicos del BLUES mola bien y con un WHA mejor, lo que me ha fascinado es su interruptor electrónico en base a dos ICs, está macanudo como pa implementar en otros pedalillos y ahorrarse el 3pdt que en mi país es recarísimo, quieren 25 gringos por uno, con esto a pesar de ser dos ICs estos son super baratos por docena menos de 50 centavos de dollar cada uno y con un pulsador industrial a 1 dollar sale como a 2.5 dolares todo!! ni comprándo directamente el 3pdt sale a ese precio!!!! tendría que comprarle al fabricante CHINO un MILLAR y casi se aproxima a ese precio; consulté con el CHINO 2.67 dolares C/U por MILLAR!!! fantástico gracias man sigue así con los circuits son muy interezantes!!!!

Ojito ojito si desean hacerse este pedal de OVER LOAD hay que espejar el PCB OJO con ello!!!


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

disculpen existe algun circuito que le aumente el sustain a la viola, o el algun pedal e incluso un circuito para integrarlo en un pedal..?


----------



## Alex2040bR

Que mejor que acompañar un excelente pedal con una guitarra que hiso historia sin ser Gibson claro, 
para los que no saben les recomiendo que se apunten a participar del sorteo amigos.

*Jackson sortea seis modelos Serie X, entre los que se incluyen una Soloist™ SLXT en negro transparente, *
*una Rhoads RRXMG en negro, una Rhoads RRXT en negro, una Soloist™ SLXQ en Burnt Cherry Sunburst, *
*una King V™ KVXT en Quicksilver y una Dinky™ DKXT en rojo transparente.*

:contrato: Lo único que necesitas para participar es una dirección de e-mail y rellenar un formulario. El sorteo termina el 28 de junio.

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/promos/2012/xseries/index.php

Mucha suerte muchachos 



lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> disculpen existe algun circuito que le aumente el sustain a la viola, o el algun pedal e incluso un circuito para integrarlo en un pedal..?


Sí que lo hay amigo, si me esperas ya te subo un circuito y que los chicos opinen si funciona bien o hay que hacerle alguna modificación


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> disculpen existe algun circuito que le aumente el sustain a la viola, o el algun pedal e incluso un circuito para integrarlo en un pedal..?



Hay muchos pero el que mas me fascina es el utilizado por VAI está dentro de su viola y tiene un mic que se superpone al que ta más cerca de tí!!! jejejjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! simula que tienes la viola cerca de los parlantes; ese sustain era típico de HENDRIX por eso el MIC es de 8 ohms por ahí debe existir y creo que hay varios tipos de sustain para hacerse uno mismo; es un mic de viola ayudado por un amplo normalito a 9V que quepa muy bien dentro del agujero de los controles, tienes que ponerle un switch y un control de gain y listo sustain infinito!!!
El mic te lo hacer tu mismo puede ser con hojas de sierra de metal rotas o en mal estado, la lijas le pasas un poco de pinturita anticorrosión; haces tu carretito con papel o plástico de las tapas de CDs y enrrollas alambre bien colocadito sin que se monte sobre una forma con un espacio de máx 3mm ; lo pegas con gotita mágica o mejor aún le pones parafina de abejas (eso usan en los MIC pro!!) y listo tienes el 50% adela!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

Aquí tienen 
Es mi primer aporte, espero que ayude de algo


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

pero no entiendo es un circuito y se alimenta con una bateria?

y en cuanto a el mic casero, ya tengo la hoja de sierra y el appel, ahora cuantas vueltas le puedo dar de alambre de cobre..? que hago despues de eso?


----------



## Alex2040bR

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> pero no entiendo es un circuito y se alimenta con una bateria?


Sí es un circuito muy pequeño que se coloca dentro de una pequeña caja junto con la batería que lo alimenta, o incluso se podría colocar todo dentro del mismo cuerpo de la guitarra si es que habría ese espacio.

También me interesaría saber cómo es el asunto del mic casero,
que forma tiene que tener el carrete o si es solo para aislar el alambre
del núcleo metálico?


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

pero sigo sin entender como funciona y como se tendria que hacer el susteiner...


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Sustainer; al menos esto es el cableado:


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

yo tengo pastillas individuales.. es una strato texas se le puede adaptar este circuito?

y tda 1015 es el componente solo, o es un circuito con un tda??


----------



## GodSaveMetal

lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> yo tengo pastillas individuales.. es una strato texas se le puede adaptar este circuito?
> 
> y tda 1015 es el componente solo, o es un circuito con un tda??



El TDA1015 es un IC integrado amplo de baja potencia sufi pa este diseño!!! hay que hacerle un circuit, su PCB, se alimenta con una pilita de 9V; el circuito es tan adictivo que te la pasas probando y la pila se agota muy rápido por eso es que suguiren una recargable o de mejor calidad como alkalinas!!
No lo he realizado pero en un BLOG español lo hicieron a un costo de 15 euros o algo por el estilo!!
El circuito no lo tengo!!!



lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> yo tengo pastillas individuales.. es una strato texas se le puede adaptar este circuito?
> 
> y tda 1015 es el componente solo, o es un circuito con un tda??



El TDA1015 es un IC integrado amplo de baja potencia sufi pa este diseño!!! hay que hacerle un circuit, su PCB, se alimenta con una pilita de 9V; el circuito es tan adictivo que te la pasas probando y la pila se agota muy rápido por eso es que suguiren una recargable o de mejor calidad como alkalinas!!
No lo he realizado pero en un BLOG español lo hicieron a un costo de 15 euros o algo por el estilo!!
El circuito no lo tengo!!!



No os desespereis estoy tratando de ir al foro para ver como lo hicieron; la bobina simil a un mic de viola, alto del carrete 3mm; hilo de 0.2mm de diámetro, número de vueltas aprox. 115 vueltas muy compacto y ordenadito que no se superpongan los hilos paciencia y buen humor, cubrirlo todo con buen pegamento, según el autor ehhh!!!
Acompaño esto con el circuit que pillé por ahi y su PCB es todo lo que encontré!!!


----------



## faacuunndoo

Hola, voy a construir el pedal Green Ringer pero antes quisiera despejar unas dudas:
1-¿Los condensadores de 0.047uf y de 0.1uf son cerámicos de poliester?
2-La llave doble inversora o algo así, que hasta donde sé en el Livewire es la DPDT como va conectada?
3-Pensaba poner en la salida un enchufe estereo, entonces con la llave pongo en las dos entradas la terminal corta y la larga y en las salidas que vayan al circuito y otra directamente a la salida evitando el circuito. ¿Es así?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

faacuunndoo dijo:


> Hola, voy a construir el pedal Green Ringer pero antes quisiera despejar unas dudas:
> 1-¿Los condensadores de 0.047uf y de 0.1uf son cerámicos de poliester?
> 2-La llave doble inversora o algo así, que hasta donde sé en el Livewire es la DPDT como va conectada?
> 3-Pensaba poner en la salida un enchufe estereo, entonces con la llave pongo en las dos entradas la terminal corta y la larga y en las salidas que vayan al circuito y otra directamente a la salida evitando el circuito. ¿Es así?


Para ayudarte coloca el circuito del cual te basas y luego me indicas qué es lo que deseas realizar a ver si te puedo ayudar así como lo describes no se puede!!!
Trata de decir si es que vas a ser el pedal o lo vas a poner dentro de la viola??? o qué es lo que pretendes realizar???


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro montaje completo


----------



## Alex2040bR

jorge morales dijo:


> otro montaje completo


Hola mucho gusto, he visto que publicas circuitos por montones, 
tal vez tengas conocimiento sobre unas pequeñas líneas en ingles que he leído 
donde decía que se puede imitar el comportamiento de un rectificador de “GERMANIO” 
con efecto Darlington, lo que no sé es si solo se coloca él/los transistor/res o 
hay que hacer un pequeño circuito.
Nos vemos, y gracias de antemano


----------



## faacuunndoo

Gracias por responder, este es el pedal que quiero armar, pero tengo unas dudas. Primero pongo la info del pedal y después mis dudas:


> GREEN RINGER (ARMSTRONG)
> 
> He aquí un gran proyecto de pedal que suena como los dioses.
> 
> Es muy raro pero esta cosa no tiene controles y esto es lo que lo hace tan fácil y barato de construir
> 
> Aun así que sea fácil no quiere decir que te va a gustar de entrada como suena ya que como todos los efectos le tenés que encontrar la vuelta antes de que realmente le puedas sacar todo el jugo. Así que si lo armás preparáte a pasar un buen tiempo con el pedal enchufado antes de tirarlo a la basura como una máquina de ruidos inservible. Suena increíble con las pastillas de puente tocando del séptimo traste en adelante
> 
> 
> Lista de Componentes:
> 
> Capacitores
> 0.047uf x 3
> 0.1uF
> 
> Electrolitico
> 100 uF
> 
> Semiconductores
> 2 diodos de silicio (1N4001, 1N4148, 1N914)
> 1 PNP de silicio (2N3906, BC559)
> 2 NPN de silicio (2N3904, BC548, 2N5089 o 2N5088)
> 
> Resistencias
> 160k
> 560k
> 6.2k
> 18k
> 10k x 3
> 68k x 2
> 22k x 2
> 47k
> 
> 
> Lo usual:
> 1 llave inversora doble de pulsador
> 2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono)
> Clip de bateria
> Jack de transformador
> Placa de pertinax, percloruro, estaño, etc.
> Cable
> 
> Diagrama Esquemático



Bueno mis dudas son:
1-Los condensadores son todos cerámicos?
2-El tema de la llave doble inversora de pulsador, que si no consigo tengo una idea de como hacerla, ¿como va conectada?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

faacuunndoo dijo:


> Gracias por responder, este es el pedal que quiero armar, pero tengo unas dudas. Primero pongo la info del pedal y después mis dudas:
> 
> 
> Bueno mis dudas son:
> 1-Los condensadores son todos cerámicos?
> 2-El tema de la llave doble inversora de pulsador, que si no consigo tengo una idea de como hacerla, ¿como va conectada?



1-Puedes ponerle todos lentejitas (es un pedal de mi ABUELA!!!!) o mylar o multilayer lo quete apetezca o lo que tengas a mano; los primeros GREEN fueron realizados con condensers de esos para TV a tubos inmensos a 630V jejejjeeeeeee!!
2-la llave doble inversora es el stompswitch sabes qué es???


----------



## faacuunndoo

es una de 6 patas? sé que es pero al ser mono la salida no se bien si mi manera de implementarla es correcta. Si me podrías dar una mano sería de gran ayuda.
Gracias


----------



## GodSaveMetal

faacuunndoo dijo:


> es una de 6 patas? sé que es pero al ser mono la salida no se bien si mi manera de implementarla es correcta. Si me podrías dar una mano sería de gran ayuda.
> Gracias


Se ve que eres principiante, también lo puedes realizar con un 3pdt de 9 pines con conección de in a masa tipo americano, bueno te digo lo siguiente todos los circuitos antíguos son mono!!!!!
Todos los circuitos de este tipo se pueden implementar true by pass!!!
Si lo quieres con interruptor de 6 patitas sin usar el molesto MILLENIUM!!! te digi con un monito para DOOMIES como hacerlo espero lo entiendas (este sistema lo abandoné en 1978!!!!), se realiza con un interruptor deslizable de esos que se encuentran en los parlantes baratos de compu o a veces se compran en casas de repuestos, si no idem con un 2pdt comercial o footswitch de 6 patitas sale idem; además tiene un filtro antipop; la entrada de fuente externa es con un plug normal mono; qué plug vas utilizar el tipo BOSS?
Como notarás no pongo el broche de 9V para la pila, pa qué si uso fuente externa es un gasto inutil y además eso marea!!!:


----------



## faacuunndoo

Muchísimas gracias por responder, de a poco voy despejando dudas.
En circuito que tengo es el que te adjunto, a la izquierda está el AUDIO IN y a la derecha el AUDIO OUT.
Las dos terminales de abajo a la izquierda que dicen Terminal corta OUT y Terminal larga OUT respectivamente, son las mismas que están al final de circuito (AUDIO OUT).
Como al final en el circuito original tenía una sola Terminal, añadí otra que en realidad es la misma.
Si me pudieras corregir, si hubiere algún error, te lo agradecería.
El tema del LED de estado no hay problema.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Atte Facundo



PD: Los agradecimientos son para vos/Usted Godsavemetal, muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia de hacer ese gráfico.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

faacuunndoo dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por responder, de a poco voy despejando dudas.
> En circuito que tengo es el que te adjunto, a la izquierda está el AUDIO IN y a la derecha el AUDIO OUT.
> Las dos terminales de abajo a la izquierda que dicen Terminal corta OUT y Terminal larga OUT respectivamente, son las mismas que están al final de circuito (AUDIO OUT).
> Como al final en el circuito original tenía una sola Terminal, añadí otra que en realidad es la misma.
> Si me pudieras corregir, si hubiere algún error, te lo agradecería.
> El tema del LED de estado no hay problema.
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> Atte Facundo
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Los agradecimientos son para vos/Usted Godsavemetal, muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia de hacer ese gráfico.



Lo de terminal larga en el IN es la verdadera entrada !!!! la termianl corta es para hacer puente con el -B para ahorrarse la pilita!! nuevamente te pregunto vas a utilizarlo con pilita o con fuente externa???
Ese layout no te va ayudar te va a confundir; consíguete otro mejor con IN y OUT normalitos,  así aplicas el circuito que te puesto sino nunca lo vas a ser; estuve viendo un demo del RED Llama con el Green Ringer; MACANUDOOO!!!! mismo Jimmy Hendrix lo tengo que diseñar a mi estilacho personal jajajajaaaa!!! tengo tantos proyectos que ya me involucré en otro, ta en cola de diseño!!


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema mas a consideracion de uds saludos

alex2040r dijo Hola mucho gusto, he visto que publicas circuitos por montones, 
tal vez tengas conocimiento sobre unas pequeñas líneas en ingles que he leído 
donde decía que se puede imitar el comportamiento de un rectificador de “GERMANIO” 
con efecto Darlington, lo que no sé es si solo se coloca él/los transistor/res o 
hay que hacer un pequeño circuito.
Nos vemos, y gracias de antemano  
 gracias por tu comentario, pero como ud comenta y acertadamente sobre el ingles, no se me da, mil disculpas, y con respecto a los circuitos que subo al foro, son para compartirlos y que mientras mas informados estemos sobre el tema, habra mas diversidad y con la amable cooperacion de todos resolveremos dudas o en su caso se mejorara el circuito, haciendolo mas practico y mas accesible, saludos


----------



## faacuunndoo

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Lo de terminal larga en el IN es la verdadera entrada !!!! la termianl corta es para hacer puente con el -B para ahorrarse la pilita!! nuevamente te pregunto vas a utilizarlo con pilita o con fuente externa???
> Ese layout no te va ayudar te va a confundir; consíguete otro mejor con IN y OUT normalitos,  así aplicas el circuito que te puesto sino nunca lo vas a ser; estuve viendo un demo del RED Llama con el Green Ringer; MACANUDOOO!!!! mismo Jimmy Hendrix lo tengo que diseñar a mi estilacho personal jajajajaaaa!!! tengo tantos proyectos que ya me involucré en otro, ta en cola de diseño!!



Che yo lo voy a hacer con una batería de 9v. O sea que la terminal larga y la corta pueden ir juntas?
Gracias


----------



## GodSaveMetal

[QUOE=faacuunndoo;675667]Che yo lo voy a hacer con una batería de 9v. O sea que la terminal larga y la corta pueden ir juntas?
Gracias[/QUOTE]

Descarta los terminales cortos de ambos extremos, quédate con los largos y usalos como IN y OUT respectivamente el +B y ground utiliza el sentido común para conectarlos, te repito búscate otro diseño mejor para no marearte dado que no tienes mucha experiencia!!!
El Green Ringer es un pedal para principiante y es muy sencillo de hacer, no tiene potes es un octave-up excelente, busca uno en otros foros hay miles!!!!!


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, saludos


----------



## faacuunndoo

Se puede utilizar este circuito en lugar de la llave doble inversora? Es gratis si se usan componentes reciclados. Por lo menos en simulación funciona...
Simplemente son dos transistores, dos resistencias y un switch de tres patas común.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Si ves mi comentario y el adjunto Nº144 en esta página verás una solución con un switch deslizable de esos que prende y apagan los parlantes de PC lo desueldas y tienes un TRUE más barato aún!!!!


----------



## faacuunndoo

El tema es que no siempre consigo unos parlantes para desarmar, el en caso de no conseguir el switch, en el caso de no conseguir un parlante para desarmar, en el caso de que se acabe el mundo, ¿sirve el circuito anterior?


----------



## juansalvo94

Trata de hacerlo con fets... si analizamos los esquemas de pedales BOSS, lo que hacen es realizar un flipflop con transistores y utilizan fets para que pase la señal.... en el caso de un transistor bipolar, habria que polarizarlo para que la señal pase correctamente, pero con los fets no es necesaria tanta polarizacion.

No se si lo que digo esta bien, pero los esquemas de circuitos boss son asi, el cambio enfre "efecto" y "limpio" es con un pulsador, ni siquiera un switch que mantenta el estado, por lo tanto supongo que es un flipflop el circuito


----------



## Electronec

juansalvo94 dijo:


> Trata de hacerlo con fets... si analizamos los esquemas de pedales BOSS, lo que hacen es realizar un flipflop con transistores y utilizan fets para que pase la señal.... en el caso de un transistor bipolar, habria que polarizarlo para que la señal pase correctamente, pero con los fets no es necesaria tanta polarizacion.
> 
> No se si lo que digo esta bien, pero los esquemas de circuitos boss son asi, el cambio enfre "efecto" y "limpio" es con un pulsador, ni siquiera un switch que mantenta el estado, por lo tanto supongo que es un flipflop el circuito




Efectívamente compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Un nuevo ejemplo sobre como emplear un componente electrónico en una función para la cual *NO* fue creado. En *este* esquema subido por @jorge-morales se emplea un un integrado de lógica *CMOS* (*CD4049* Sextuple Buffer) como amplificador de audio.

​


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR

Ya estoy hasta la madre para conseguir el famoso "2N5458" (BF245) (K30A) (2N7000)
para hacerme el "Proco Rat distortion"
Por lo tanto ya desistí y me quiero hacer otro/s con lo que tengo a mano
Tengo en mente los que adjunto que fueron sacados de +TonePad+
Si alguien tiene para recomendarme algo que se adapte mejor a lo que busco
bienvenido sea que lo aceptaré con gusto, pero recuerden que se consiga hasta en
la Antártida, no quiero nada de Germanio o cosas nuevas del primer mundo,
ya que aquí la cosa con las importaciones está sumamente jodida.

Aquí les dejo audios de los tonos de distorsión que más me gustan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-cbHSkPQYEI

PD: Acabo de armar uno de los más recomendables pedales de Tonepad "MXR Distortion Plus" (también llamado AMPOTOR)
Tampoco funcionó, solo me hace ruido en el ampli y me anula la señal de la guitarra, y si toco entre el positivo de salida y la masa del plug, o sea el que va al ampli me da un feo cosquilleo, adjunto fotos a ver si me ayudan a solucionar el problema.
Hice solo unos cambios y no creo que tenga algo que ver, el capacitor C7 en vez de cerámico lo puse de poliéster, ese que se ve el papel de aluminio arrollado y tiene como una cobertura de silicona es sacado de una video vieja y es de 50v.
El cap. que va a pines 6/7 del ic puse de 12pf no encontré de 10.
Y como no tenía a mano los rectificadores 1N914 los reemplacé por led's rojos comunes.
http://www.image-share.com/upload/1591/9.jpg"]http://www.image-share.com/upload/1591/9.jpg"]http://www.image-share.com/upload/1591/9.jpg
http://www.image-share.com/upload/1591/10.jpg"]http://www.image-share.com/upload/1591/10.jpg"]http://www.image-share.com/upload/1591/10.jpg
http://www.image-share.com/upload/1591/11.png"]http://www.image-share.com/upload/1591/11.png"]http://www.image-share.com/upload/1591/11.png
Espero respuestas, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Es posible que los elementos que estés utilizando sean chutos y no funquen te recomiendo por que veo que eres algo inexperto; disculpa es sin ofender!!! que compres cosas nuevas, qué raro que no encuentres ningún FET!!! ni en el PERÚ sucede eso!!!! jajajajaaaaaaaaaa!! a verdad yo soy del PERÚ!! acá exite todos los de tu lista!! el más caro es ese famoso 2N5458 (casi un dollar!!); yo le pongo el BF245 ta a 1/10 de su valor; el K30A lo compro por cientos, y el 2N7000; ufff!!!!! el superman de los MOSFET indestructible!!! a veces suele escacear, pero hay!! qué extraño o que te sucede con el AMPOTOR!!! aunque a mí también me pasó!!! pero a la 5º vez lo logré hacer andar!! y suena cañón!! no es una disto que bruto que bruto pero se deja querer!! has probao su hermano??? el DOD250 ya pes si ese no te sale ya pes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ÁNIMO chico no desfallezcas!!!! mira que yo lo repetí 5 veces de diferentes fuentes!!!! y una me ligó, piña no sé de cual pero todas resultan!!!! volverla a ser chico es un reto para tí la quiero ver sonando!!!

Ya lo ví el segundo el DISTORTION + es el que me salió a la 5º vez!!!!!! y le puse asimétricos o sea 2 a 1!!!


----------



## chacarock

a mi me salio en el segundo intento el de pa pagina GGG
luego de hacer la segunda placa me di cuenta que lo que tenia ml era uno de los potenciometros, 

pero suelen ser malos los operacionales.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

alex2040r dijo:


> Ya estoy hasta la madre para conseguir el famoso "2N5458" (BF245) (K30A) (2N7000)..............



   

*BF245:* *Electrónica Liniers* *$4,5*
*2N5458:* *Electrónica Liniers** $8,03*
*2N7000:* *Electrónica Liniers* *$1,59*

Para mas posibilidades: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Alex2040bR

Gracias a todos por la pronta ayuda 
Ahora estoy a full con exámenes del cole, cuando me despeje vuelvo a intentar hasta que salga 


Fogonazo dijo:


> *BF245:* *Electrónica Liniers* *$4,5*
> *2N5458:* *Electrónica Liniers** $8,03*
> *2N7000:* *Electrónica Liniers* *$1,59*
> Pamas posibilidades: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


Amigo vivo en Entre Ríos, me sale muy caro ir hasta Bs.As. o pagarle al transportista $80 por un transistor  estaba viendo posibilidades de conseguirlo en cacharros quemados, puesto que estoy experimentando, ya que hasta ahora ningún circuito me funcionó, por ello no pienso en gastar más que monedas hasta saber que hay uno que funcione al 100%

PD: Esto me recuerda a cuando intentaba hacer un circuito "Joule" y "No era yo el problema" estaban mal los esquemas...!!!!!!!! Luego encontré unas líneas en inglés y aunque mi nivel en dicho idioma es bajo, pude comprenderlo con facilidad y lo armé  anduvo de una 
con una pila AA o AAA agotada (0.20v) enciende el led con buen brillo, cuando tenga tiempo veo de postear ya que puede servir para hacer una linterna económica que recicla pilas alcalinas que ya no funcionan.


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell

chacarock dijo:


> a mi me salio en el segundo intento el de pa pagina GGG
> luego de hacer la segunda placa me di cuenta que lo que tenia ml era uno de los potenciometros,
> 
> pero suelen ser malos los operacionales.
> 
> saludos


yo hice tambien la version de GGG y estaban al revez los potes, por eso no me andaba...


----------



## Alex2040bR

Ok, ya tengo la versión de *General Guitar Gadgets*, 
me pueden decir "todo" lo que tengo que corregir para que salga funcionando de una? 
Gracias


----------



## fran becu

Dano dijo:


> ..Varios de los pedales de Boss que subí los armé como el Metal zone y el Distortion (que usa el guitarrista de Almafuerte Marciello) no me acuerdo del modelo, es amarillito; estipulo que  funcionan todos los esquemas que subí, para los medio "colgados"  son las hojas de servicio oficiales de Boss y yo les creo ciegamente lo que dicen..



dano primero gracias por compartir tal cantidad de circuitos de pedales. despues a lo que viene mi inquietud, tendrias a mano el pcb del metal zone? ya que de poder compartirlo seria un gran salvavidas.
muchas gracias desde ya y sino con tiempo lo hago y si llego a destino lo comparto, espero la facultad deje tiempo para el occio jaja. saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

fran becu dijo:


> dano primero gracias por compartir tal cantidad de circuitos de pedales. despues a lo que viene mi inquietud, tendrias a mano el pcb del metal zone? ya que de poder compartirlo seria un gran salvavidas.
> muchas gracias desde ya y sino con tiempo lo hago y si llego a destino lo comparto, espero la facultad deje tiempo para el occio jaja. saludos y gracias nuevamente



El MT-2 original de eso hablas??? tengo en service notes te es de utilidad??? el principal problema de ese pedal son los potes dobles de ejes independientes los tienes???
Bueno ni modo ahí te va el service notes del MT-2; is deseas hacerte el original exacto, avisa!!


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema mas, saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Es posible que los elementos que estés utilizando sean chutos y no funquen te recomiendo por que veo que eres algo inexperto; disculpa es sin ofender!!! que compres cosas nuevas, qué raro que no encuentres ningún FET!!! ni en el PERÚ sucede eso!!!! jajajajaaaaaaaaaa!! a verdad yo soy del PERÚ!! acá exite todos los de tu lista!! el más caro es ese famoso 2N5458 (casi un dollar!!); yo le pongo el BF245 ta a 1/10 de su valor; el K30A lo compro por cientos, y el 2N7000; ufff!!!!! el superman de los MOSFET indestructible!!! a veces suele escacear, pero hay!! qué extraño o que te sucede con el AMPOTOR!!! aunque a mí también me pasó!!! pero a la 5º vez lo logré hacer andar!! y suena cañón!! no es una disto que bruto que bruto pero se deja querer!! has probao su hermano??? el DOD250 ya pes si ese no te sale ya pes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ÁNIMO chico no desfallezcas!!!! mira que yo lo repetí 5 veces de diferentes fuentes!!!! y una me ligó, piña no sé de cual pero todas resultan!!!! volverla a ser chico es un reto para tí la quiero ver sonando!!!
> 
> Ya lo ví el segundo el DISTORTION + es el que me salió a la 5º vez!!!!!! y le puse asimétricos o sea 2 a 1!!!


Inexperto? Bueno buscando la quinta pata al gato porque los diagramas estén mal SÍ.
Te aseguro amigo que si me das diagramas que sean 100% funcionales te puedo montar una nave y hacer que despegue en el primer intento 

PD: Soy muy exigente a la hora de armar algo por lo que mi jefe me cuestiona los “tiempos” pero al menos estoy seguro de lo que hago, hace años que armo automatismos para avícolas, atontadores, alarmas varias, entre otros…
No dudo de mis capacidades, pero reconozco que en audio hace mucho que no meto mano puesto que hay un chico que se encarga exclusivamente de eso, al igual que yo soy encargado general de informática y reparación de microondas cuando no hay pedidos de fabricación jajaja
En cuanto a componentes usados cuando comenzaba a estudiar leí la teoría de "lo que está funcionando tiende a funcionar, en cambio lo que es nuevo tiene un período de asentado" 
Saludos colegas


----------



## chacarock

ese ultimo pedal  esta hermoso, gracias Jorge


----------



## fran becu

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> El MT-2 original de eso hablas??? tengo en service notes te es de utilidad??? el principal problema de ese pedal son los potes dobles de ejes independientes los tienes???
> Bueno ni modo ahí te va el service notes del MT-2; is deseas hacerte el original exacto, avisa!!



lo tenia del los primeros post que lo puso dano, muchas gracias igual . lei por ahi que estabas por hacerlo, como te fue? son dificiles de conseguir los componentes originales?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

fran becu dijo:


> lo tenia del los primeros post que lo puso dano, muchas gracias igual . lei por ahi que estabas por hacerlo, como te fue? son dificiles de conseguir los componentes originales?



Lo estoy modificando especialmente el PCB de los potes ya casi listo está su PCB, el PCB del original lo he redimencionado para mis cajas que yo me fabrico gracias a ELECTRONEC, que le estaré eternamente agradecido; tengo que modificar la caja tambien para que quepan dos filas de potes de 16mm; no hay de 9mm en mi país y ni en sueños esos otros de doble eje independientes como el original, esa es la falla de ese pedal, con los potes independientes se podrá setear mucho mejor, tendrás que esperar unos meses mientras termino el HM-3 que ya me falta muy poco, estoy soldado los JACKs y mejorando unos detallitos conforme avanzo!! todos quieren ver el MT-2 porqué será??? tan bueno es ese pedal?? vaya vaya, en muchos foros donde he publicado me dicen cosas muy extremas del mT-2, unos que es el mejor pedal que han tenido, y otors que es una basofia, muy chicharrero etc, peor en fin lo he escuchado en vivo cuando cloné el DIRTY BOMB (el 1º que lo clonó fuí yo!!) y me pareció bueno; algo menos que le METAL MUFF, eso debió ser por el amplo; un marshalito a transistores, seguro que en valvular revienta, pienso compararlo con los HM que estoy terminando y el TM-01 de la ZOOM, todos contra mi DEV/NULL a ver que ondas.
Los componentes ya los tengo especialmente los ICs son los NJM4558L y los NJM4580L estos últimos de alta ganancia más de 120dB a ver como me andan; del resto es lo usual en todos los BOSS, los FETS como los de KOREA o sea los 2SK30A y demás que es fácil ahora encontrar en mi país


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## fran becu

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Lo estoy modificando especialmente el PCB de los potes ya casi listo está su PCB..tendrás que esperar unos meses mientras termino el HM-3


ok! gracias por tu respuesta, me voy a ayudar con el pcb del pdf que posteaste porque ahora tengo tiempo libre en unas semanas, tengo poco y nada. si tengo la suerte de terminarlo, te tendre al tanto


GodSaveMetal dijo:


> me dicen cosas muy extremas del mT-2, unos que es el mejor pedal que han tenido, y otors que es una basofia, muy chicharrero etc


mira yo lo probe con una telecaster y ampli fender de 60W en una tienda de guitarras y la verdad que me gusto mucho por la versatilidad del pedal.
luego voy a ver si hago el ds2, pero bueno eso para fin de año, cuando me pueda poner y terminarlo en menos de un mes.
saludos!


----------



## Alex2040bR

chacarock dijo:


> a mi me salio en el segundo intento el de pa pagina GGG
> luego de hacer la segunda placa me di cuenta que lo que tenia ml era uno de los potenciometros,
> pero suelen ser malos los operacionales.
> saludos





lorenzo alejandro tell dijo:


> yo hice tambien la version de GGG y estaban al revez los potes, por eso no me andaba...



Ok ok ok, parece ser que solo es tema de potes en GGG,
serían tan amables de decirme cual/es tengo que modificar? 
así aprovecho ahora que estoy de vacaciones. 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, saludos


----------



## chacarock

mira por mi parte, no digo que sea mala configuracion o que tengas que cambiar algo, en mi caso fue que el potenciometro estaba quemado o algo por el estilo, cuando se me ocurrio medirlo no marcaba nada, asi que lo cambie, y santo remedio, pero para eso ya tenia una nueva placa hecha con los mismos componentes de la anterior, los desolde y los volvi a soldar, yo utilize esta placa del linck  que te pongo

http://www.guitarristas.info/foros/recuperado-mxr-dist-formato-principiante/3032

espero te ayude, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

chacarock dijo:


> mira por mi parte, no digo que sea mala configuracion o que tengas que cambiar algo, en mi caso fue que el potenciometro estaba quemado o algo por el estilo, cuando se me ocurrio medirlo no marcaba nada, asi que lo cambie, y santo remedio, pero para eso ya tenia una nueva placa hecha con los mismos componentes de la anterior, los desolde y los volvi a soldar, yo utilize esta placa del linck  que te pongo
> 
> http://www.guitarristas.info/foros/recuperado-mxr-dist-formato-principiante/3032
> 
> espero te ayude, saludos


Sip ese es el mismo de TONEPAD o sea ta recontra comprobao, todos los layouts de ese foro funcan garantizao, no busques más!!!!!!
Yo de ese foro he hecho el KRANK distortion, el BASS BALLS; el BOX of METAL, el MAMMOTH; además he publicao los míos que también funcan, mi DEV/NULL en versión I y II, el BLUESBREAKER, el DIRTY BOMB y 13 versiones del BIG MUFF PI formato propio, además del HM-2 de electronec, suenan una maravilla, pasando por el FUZZ FARNER en versiones I y II, la nueva versión del ZAKK WILDE overload, y la versión distortion del mismo!!! todos funcan!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Sip ese es el mismo de TONEPAD o sea ta recontra comprobao, todos los layouts de ese foro funcan garantizao, no busques más!!!!!!
> Yo de ese foro he hecho el KRANK distortion, el BASS BALLS; el BOX of METAL, el MAMMOTH; además he publicao los míos que también funcan, mi DEV/NULL en versión I y II, el BLUESBREAKER, el DIRTY BOMB y 13 versiones del BIG MUFF PI formato propio, además del HM-2 de electronec, suenan una maravilla, pasando por el FUZZ FARNER en versiones I y II, la nueva versión del ZAKK WILDE overload, y la versión distortion del mismo!!! todos funcan!!!


Pues entonces solo me queda sospechar del integrado (¿se podrá medir con multímetro, algo así como alimentarlo y medir la tensión de salida de sus patas?) que pueda estar jodido, a los 2 que utilicé los rescaté de una potencia de coche de mi compañero de trabajo, puede darse el caso de que estén en corto y por eso me anule la señal a la guitarra en vez de distorsionarla...
Estando seguro de que funcionan esos esquemas, solo me restaría probar con los 4558JRC de la plaquetita pequeña esa que tengo reservada, que de seguro funcionaba un poco más aliviada y no creo que esos estén chutos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquema e informacion de fuente de alimentacion regulada para los efectos y/o pedales, cuando no funcionen con baterias, saludos


----------



## chacarock

alex2040r dijo:


> Pues entonces solo me queda sospechar del integrado (¿se podrá medir con multímetro,



mira, en mi opinion son tan baratos que no valen el tiempo en hacer las conecciones para verificar su funcionamiento, 
yo siempre que compro, lo hago de a diez y siempre uno o dos no funcionan, de cuañquiera que sea, tl0xx, jrc o lm
 pero ya que estas en el tema de la investigacio, pues compruebalos, en el datashet de los integrados figuran el circuito de prueba y las tenciones que tiene que dar, si no me equivoco.

saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR

chacarock dijo:


> mira, en mi opinion son tan baratos que no valen el tiempo en hacer las conecciones para verificar su funcionamiento,
> yo siempre que compro, lo hago de a diez y siempre uno o dos no funcionan, de cuañquiera que sea, tl0xx, jrc o lm
> pero ya que estas en el tema de la investigacio, pues compruebalos, en el datashet de los integrados figuran el circuito de prueba y las tenciones que tiene que dar, si no me equivoco.
> 
> saludos


Lo sé amigo, pasa que vivo en un pueblito de mala muerte (en donde laburo puedes conseguir cosas simples como LM555; LM358; BC337; BC547;etc) y estoy a 300km aprox. de Buenos Aires, por lo tanto me es complicado y más aún viajar o enviar transportista por un componente  es por eso que cacharreo  viajar hasta allá me cuesta ida y vuelta unos u$s64, transportista por traerme aunque sea una resistencia de 1/4w u$s18, no me es rentable hasta necesitar muchas cosas 

Saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

alex2040r dijo:


> Lo sé amigo, pasa que vivo en un pueblito de mala muerte (en donde laburo puedes conseguir cosas simples como LM555; LM358; BC337; BC547;etc) y estoy a 300km aprox. de Buenos Aires, por lo tanto me es complicado y más aún viajar o enviar transportista por un componente  es por eso que cacharreo  viajar hasta allá me cuesta ida y vuelta unos u$s64, transportista por traerme aunque sea una resistencia de 1/4w u$s18, no me es rentable hasta necesitar muchas cosas
> 
> Saludos


ya que vives en un sitio tan pero tan alejado que te es no rentable ir pa ya!! te suguiero si algún bro o familiar va de ida o vuelta le encargues de a DIEZ!!! son super duper baratísimos los LM741 pa este entuerto, si piensas utilizar los 4558 mira el datasheet porque no son compatibles, el LM741 es op-amp simple (no hay TL061, 071 o 081??) y el 4558 es op-amp doble, te suguiero ya que vi tu placa con varios 4558:
1º Ten mucho cuidado al sacarlos, suelda primero soldadura nueva para derretir la vieja ojo!!!
2º Con un buen extractor de soldadura saca toda la soldadura sin RECALENTAR el IC!!! usa cautín de 30W!!!! no más!!!! ni se te ocurra la pistola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3º Empuja el IC un poco para aflogar las patitas y luego con un desarmador de relojero palanquea con cuidado debajo del IC para irlo sacando, despacio, despacio se anda lejos.
He sacado ICs de 16 patas de tarjetas doble cara soldadas las patas por ambas caras y ese método es super duper!!!!!
4º Consíguete un scheme de MXR+ con el 4558, los hay por ahi!!!!
5º SUERTEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> ya que vives en un sitio tan pero tan alejado que te es no rentable ir pa ya!! te suguiero si algún bro o familiar va de ida o vuelta le encargues de a DIEZ!!! son super duper baratísimos los LM741 pa este entuerto, si piensas utilizar los 4558 mira el datasheet porque no son compatibles, el LM741 es op-amp simple (no hay TL061, 071 o 081??) y el 4558 es op-amp doble, te suguiero ya que vi tu placa con varios 4558:
> 1º Ten mucho cuidado al sacarlos, suelda primero soldadura nueva para derretir la vieja ojo!!!
> 2º Con un buen extractor de soldadura saca toda la soldadura sin RECALENTAR el IC!!! usa cautín de 30W!!!! no más!!!! ni se te ocurra la pistola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 3º Empuja el IC un poco para aflogar las patitas y luego con un desarmador de relojero palanquea con cuidado debajo del IC para irlo sacando, despacio, despacio se anda lejos.
> He sacado ICs de 16 patas de tarjetas doble cara soldadas las patas por ambas caras y ese método es super duper!!!!!
> 4º Consíguete un scheme de MXR+ con el 4558, los hay por ahi!!!!
> 5º SUERTEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Por favor va para todos, no lo tomen a mal pero “no me traten como un niño de jardín” 
siempre miro los datasheets correspondientes y antes buscaba en el librote de National Semiconductor  para que vean que no en vano llevo 12 años en el rubro. Vale que me den consejos, pero por favor no me traten de principiante  jajaja

Tema desoldado con la experiencia de los años fui mejorando las técnicas y la más primitiva era la de tomar los componentes a extraer con los dedos, de esa forma nos damos cuenta que al subir la temperatura cuando comienza a quemar es porque corre riesgo el componente de dañarse.
Aportar nuevo estaño, creo que el que usan en las fábricas tiene más plomo porque no me explico que tarda más en fundir…
Para extraer integrados siempre improviso extractores con materiales que tenga al alcance 

PCB multicapas  no es lo mío ej. En motherboard mi jefe me ha enseñado a soldarle capacitores en paralelo por debajo de los dañados, porque la mayoría de veces al desoldar puede dañarse la PCB que por lo gral es de 6 capas promedio y el estaño que trae no se puede terminar de extraer y si aportamos nuevo e insistimos corremos riesgo que dañar irreparablemente la placa, en esto sí que no he podido encontrar una forma de mejorar…

Un abrazo compadres


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Suerte con los reciclados; ya no lo hago más prefiero cosas nuevas, inclusive para mi uso; es cosa de gustos.
Mira mis aportes en este y otros foros, gracias a ELECTRONEC tengo el pedal que nunca pensé que iba a clonar; el HM-2 y ahora estoy con el HM-3 igual siguen todos los BOSS analógicos, son super densos no apto para PRINCIPIANTES!!! Sé que no vas a tirar la toalla a la primera; sigue muchacho; sigue en eso tamos y muchos te podemos ayudar; de mi parte la más sinceras felicitaciones!! porfavor sigue y ponles fotos !!!
Hay recontra layouts probaos de ese engendrito incluso el PCB y el LAYOUT del original exacto al original de hace treinta años; dime si lo quieres y lo subo!!!!
Con fotos del original encima, con todas sus tripas; dale hombre no te dejes vencer por la adversidad, sí se puede.
Yo no tengo cajas de aluminio, no tengo stompswitches, acaso me dejé vencer por eso en los 70´s y actualmente??? yo construyo mis cajas, con lo que hay, láminas de zincado, restos de latas, o ahora último PLEXIGLASS y el stompswitch yo soy en inventor del 3pdt made in PERÚ!! sip puro true bypass de 9 pines!! igualito como los importados que me quieren vender a más 25 dolares cada uno; es un robo; lo hago por menos de 5 dolares, qué te parece??

SUERTE, saludos desde PERÚ!!!


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, saludos.


​


----------



## Alex2040bR

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Suerte con los reciclados; ya no lo hago más prefiero cosas nuevas, inclusive para mi uso; es cosa de gustos.
> porfavor sigue y ponles fotos !!!
> Hay recontra layouts probaos de ese engendrito incluso el PCB y el LAYOUT del original exacto al original de hace treinta años; dime si lo quieres y lo subo!!!!
> Con fotos del original encima, con todas sus tripas; dale hombre no te dejes vencer por la adversidad, sí se puede.
> yo soy en inventor del 3pdt made in PERÚ!! sip puro true bypass de 9 pines!! igualito como los importados que me quieren vender a más 25 dolares cada uno; es un robo; lo hago por menos de 5 dolares, qué te parece??
> SUERTE, saludos desde PERÚ!!!


Sí, me vendría mejor el diagrama original porque los que tengo alguna pifiada tienen y me da pereza ponerme a buscar la falla por la cual corta la señal de la guitarra y solo mete ruido al ampli.
En base a tú pulsador diseñé el mío que se adapta a cualquiera de los fragilitos  y se hace con cosas de ferretería nada más.


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus consideracion, saludos.

mis mas sinceros agradecimientos a master fogonazo, por su amable intervencion, gracias.

 "el que ama la instruccion ama la sabiduria"


----------



## Fogonazo

jorge morales dijo:


> .....mis mas sinceros agradecimientos a master fogonazo, por su amable intervencion, gracias........



Gracias a ti por tomarte el trabajo de buscar y publicar esta información.


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

alex2040r dijo:


> Sí, me vendría mejor el diagrama original porque los que tengo alguna pifiada tienen y me da pereza ponerme a buscar la falla por la cual corta la señal de la guitarra y solo mete ruido al ampli.
> En base a tú pulsador diseñé el mío que se adapta a cualquiera de los fragilitos  y se hace con cosas de ferretería nada más.
> http://www.image-share.com/upload/1628/266.gif



Alex ya lo tienes terminado?? fotos a ver que puedo rescatar!!! ojo pa serlo algo simil y no se vea el resorte en el mío!


----------



## jorge morales

dejo este esquema de un preamplificador a valvulas, la fuente en el esquema es un multiplicador de voltaje, atraves de un circuito cd4049.


----------



## Alex2040bR

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Alex ya lo tienes terminado?? fotos a ver que puedo rescatar!!! ojo pa serlo algo simil y no se vea el resorte en el mío!













Lo que hice fue para experimentar, calcular distancias y recorrido…
Utilizaremos la pared de nuestro pedal, presentaremos topes y chaveta por el lado de adentro, haremos solo 2 agujeros de sujeción y utilizaremos el del PDT que teníamos para pasar nuestro tornillo con cabeza de tanque lo que nos dará una terminación más profesional que si utilizáramos cabeza hexagonal.
Las tuercas deben ser autofrenantes de esas que tienen una arandela plástica incrustada que cuando los colocamos se roscan y quedan en su lugar, de lo contrario habría que pegarlas.
En la imagen falta el resorte porque no conseguí de esa medida en mi casa, aparte de que esto es a una escala exagerada solo para prueba, el definitivo será mucho más pequeño.
La chaveta se puede hacer de forma casera plegando una chapa.

Materiales empleados:
1 tornillo tanque
1 resorte que calce cómodo en el tanque
2 tuercas autofrenantes
2 tornillos con tuercas para fijar el artefacto

PD: Solo tiene "1" problema, puede frenarse si la rosca y la pared de la chaveta son similares. O sea recomiendo utilizar una chaveta con grosor superior al milimetraje de la rosca para que no haya problemas, ej. Rosca tornillo 0.5mm / grosor chapa para chaveta 2mm


----------



## GodSaveMetal

alex2040r dijo:


> http://www.image-share.com/upload/1630/266.jpg
> 
> http://www.image-share.com/upload/1630/267.jpg
> Lo que hice fue para experimentar, calcular distancias y recorrido…
> Utilizaremos la pared de nuestro pedal, presentaremos topes y chaveta por el lado de adentro, haremos solo 2 agujeros de sujeción y utilizaremos el del PDT que teníamos para pasar nuestro tornillo con cabeza de tanque lo que nos dará una terminación más profesional que si utilizáramos cabeza hexagonal.
> Las tuercas deben ser autofrenantes de esas que tienen una arandela plástica incrustada que cuando los colocamos se roscan y quedan en su lugar, de lo contrario habría que pegarlas.
> En la imagen falta el resorte porque no conseguí de esa medida en mi casa, aparte de que esto es a una escala exagerada solo para prueba, el definitivo será mucho más pequeño.
> La chaveta se puede hacer de forma casera plegando una chapa.
> 
> Materiales empleados:
> 1 tornillo tanque
> 1 resorte que calce cómodo en el tanque
> 2 tuercas autofrenantes
> 2 tornillos con tuercas para fijar el artefacto
> 
> PD: Solo tiene "1" problema, puede frenarse si la rosca y la pared de la chaveta son similares. O sea recomiendo utilizar una chaveta con grosor superior al milimetraje de la rosca para que no haya problemas, ej. Rosca tornillo 0.5mm / grosor chapa para chaveta 2mm



yo tuve idem problema en mis primeros modelos de 3pdt uso ahora perno de 3 pulgadas de largo, esos tiene una parte liza y otra roscada, pongo una tuerca al tope de la rosca y debajo del tornillo corto con una LIJADOR con disco de corte para tubos de INOX (son discos delgadísimos) y lo reduzco al tamaño ideal!!! ya no más atazcos; compro resortes de 5/32" zincados es algo mas de 1/4" y los corto lijando los bordes cortados para que no quede muy filoso, listo; a ver como anda el progrezo!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

Hola a todos, les voy a compartir algo que acabo de poder descargar...
Se trata de revistas de Elektor y me han gustado algunos circuitos, 
los dejo a su disposición para que opinen y los armen si quieren.

Saludos señores y feliz día.


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

jorge morales dijo:


> mas esquemas, saludos



De esos tengo los PCB y layout de:
7000V es un DISTORTION RUSO!!!
El del 3000V todavía lo tengo que revisar pachencha y buen humorsh!!!
Mientras disfruteis del 7000Volts de YERASOV!!!


----------



## jorge morales

otro mas de la familia rusa, saludos


----------



## 0002

Ooooohhhh,  dpdt casero, ¡yo quiero!, sería un muy buen aporte, una manita de la manera de hacer las conexiones .

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables de consideracion, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

0002 dijo:


> Ooooohhhh,  dpdt casero, ¡yo quiero!, sería un muy buen aporte, una manita de la manera de hacer las conexiones .
> 
> Saludos.



Creo merece esto un TUTORIAl, como hacer un 3dpt made in PERÚ!!!
A ver a quien le intereza pa no ser el esfuerzo en vano!!!


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a sus ambables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Muy buenooooo!!! Siga, siga con el tutorial!!!!!



GRACIAS amigos espero les sea de utilidad!!!!!! ya está la segunda parte!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## Selkir

Hola compañeros.
Resulta que una amigo me ha pedido que le haga un pedal de Wah un tanto peculiar (para lo que yo conocía hasta ahora)
El pedal se encuentra aquí: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/projects/27-wah-wah/53-mod-able-wah-wah No se si este funciona bien o no, por eso me gustaría que le echarais un vistazo para ver si funcionaria o no.

Muchas gracias


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Selkir dijo:


> Hola compañeros.
> Resulta que una amigo me ha pedido que le haga un pedal de Wah un tanto peculiar (para lo que yo conocía hasta ahora)
> El pedal se encuentra aquí: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/projects/27-wah-wah/53-mod-able-wah-wah No se si este funciona bien o no, por eso me gustaría que le echarais un vistazo para ver si funcionaria o no.
> 
> Muchas gracias


Tiene un sinúmero de opciones cual vas a ser??? ya tienes la caja, el pote de 100K, partes móviles las BOBINAS etc etc????
Es un WHA con todas las MODs conocidas, muy bueno, nunca lo he realizado porque primero me tengo que construir la caja y las bobinas (en mi país no venden de eso!!!) con las justa me pude conseguir un pote decente de 2W a 100K demoró dos años en convenser a un importados pa que me los trajeran!!!! bueno el resto es fácil de conseguir lo único que me detiene es esas bobinas, sé que hay inductorless WAHs pero no convencen!!! mejor es tratar de probar bobinas con trafos de ahorradores quemaos, tengo un polímetro con medidor de Henrios y espero tener time pa bobinarme unos trafos de ahorradores quemaos de ferrita a ver como anda ese layout!!!
Pruebalo a ver qué te resulta!!!
AVISAS, fotos y como te resultó ta muy bueno!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

Hola, otra prueba con el Tonepad "MXR Distortion Plus"
el ruido que me generaba en el ampli era la fuente, que como comenté antes
es una vieja AT de 200W con un 7809 en una salida de 12v, al no estar bien filtrada
metía ruidos. Ahora con una batería ya no hace ruido, ni me da descargas pero tampoco
anda, solo se escuchan unos toc-toc's en el ampli que se repiten infinitamente como oscilación
y también se escucha el ruidito al encender o apagar el circuito.
Al menos es un avance, a ver si me ayudan que veo que el audio no es mi fuerte
ya que solo estudié lo básico y luego seguí otras ramas de la electrónica...
Saludos


----------



## Electronec

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> (...) lo único que me detiene es esas bobinas, sé que hay inductorless WAHs pero no convencen!!! mejor es tratar de probar bobinas con trafos de ahorradores quemaos, tengo un polímetro con medidor de Henrios y espero tener time pa bobinarme unos trafos de ahorradores quemaos de ferrita a ver como anda ese layout!!!
> (...)



A lo mejor no hace falta hilar tan fino. Fíjate en este comentario:

Copy-Paste http://pisotones.com/Tri-Wah/Wah.htm


_*Modificando el Inductor:*_

_En la página The technology of Wah Pedals R.G. Keen indica que hay algo realmente "mágico" en los inductores originales de los primeros wahs y lo razona científicamente. Tras conseguir uno de esos pedales se propuso investigar el inductor y llegó a unas conclusiones muy interesantes. El inductor que llevaban esos pedales era "malo"... de mala calidad y barato lo que produjo un resultado asombroso. Leed los detalles concretos en su artículo pero en resumen se trata de que el propio inductor "distorsionaba" a causa de la mala calidad de sus componentes y producía un efecto de distorsión de armónicos pares que era lo que les daba ese sonido tan peculiar y deseable, ese efecto "Vocal y Orgánico" que todo el mundo parece estar buscando en un wah. (...)_

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola, otra prueba con el Tonepad "MXR Distortion Plus"
> el ruido que me generaba en el ampli era la fuente, que como comenté antes
> es una vieja AT de 200W con un 7809 en una salida de 12v, al no estar bien filtrada
> metía ruidos. Ahora con una batería ya no hace ruido, ni me da descargas pero tampoco
> anda, solo se escuchan unos toc-toc's en el ampli que se repiten infinitamente como oscilación
> y también se escucha el ruidito al encender o apagar el circuito.
> Al menos es un avance, a ver si me ayudan que veo que el audio no es mi fuerte
> ya que solo estudié lo básico y luego seguí otras ramas de la electrónica...
> Saludos



si todos los componentes del MRX+ de tonepad que le has puesto tan correctos y nuevos!!! no tiene porqué hacer ruidos molestos; algo has hecho mal!!! ojo los dos condensers de 1uF son tantálicos y esos tienen polaridad ojito, si los has puesto al revéz puede ser por eso; el que tengo de TONEPAD que lo armé hace años acabo de sacarlo y funciona correctamente; a pesar del tiempo transcurrido y sus tripas que las tengo enredadas y olvidadas en un rincón funca de lo lindo; hasta yop he quedao asombrado chico!! no puede ser que no te funcione;
Algo ta mal soldao, revisa bien los componentes no debes haber cambiado ningún valor o sustituido nada de nada. Lo tengo con el 4558!!!! solo se usa uno de los OP amps!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> si todos los componentes del MRX+ de tonepad que le has puesto tan correctos y nuevos!!! no tiene porqué hacer ruidos molestos; algo has hecho mal!!! ojo los dos condensers de 1uF son tantálicos y esos tienen polaridad ojito, si los has puesto al revéz puede ser por eso; el que tengo de TONEPAD que lo armé hace años acabo de sacarlo y funciona correctamente; a pesar del tiempo transcurrido y sus tripas que las tengo enredadas y olvidadas en un rincón funca de lo lindo; hasta yop he quedao asombrado chico!! no puede ser que no te funcione;
> Algo ta mal soldao, revisa bien los componentes no debes haber cambiado ningún valor o sustituido nada de nada. Lo tengo con el 4558!!!! solo se usa uno de los OP amps!!


En el esquema figuraba como que eran electrolíticos los capacitores, soldadura nunca si lo tengo armado en el protoboard, me da el mismo resultado con 4558 o 358 (este sí es nuevo).
Me falta probar de reemplazar los potes y como no tengo otros de esos valores lo voy a hacer con resistencias comunes haber que pasa.


----------



## Selkir

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Tiene un sinúmero de opciones cual vas a ser??? ya tienes la caja, el pote de 100K, partes móviles las BOBINAS etc etc????


Mi amigo quiere este: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com...f?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a pero también con la selección de frecuencia (selección de condensador).



GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Es un WHA con todas las MODs conocidas, muy bueno, nunca lo he realizado porque primero me tengo que construir la caja y las bobinas (en mi país no venden de eso!!!) con las justa me pude conseguir un pote decente de 2W a 100K demoró dos años en convenser a un importados pa que me los trajeran!!!! bueno el resto es fácil de conseguir lo único que me detiene es esas bobinas, sé que hay inductorless WAHs pero no convencen!!! mejor es tratar de probar bobinas con trafos de ahorradores quemaos, tengo un polímetro con medidor de Henrios y espero tener time pa bobinarme unos trafos de ahorradores quemaos de ferrita a ver como anda ese layout!!!
> Pruebalo a ver qué te resulta!!!
> AVISAS, fotos y como te resultó ta muy bueno!!!


Aquí en España si que se consiguen todos los componentes para Wah fácilmente, lo más complicado de hacer es la caja, pero no es imposible con un poco de mañana jeje

Tu crees que el circuito funcionará. A ver si en estos días saco el esquema (que ahí no está) para verlo todo más claro.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Selkir dijo:


> Mi amigo quiere este: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com...f?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a pero también con la selección de frecuencia (selección de condensador).
> 
> 
> Aquí en España si que se consiguen todos los componentes para Wah fácilmente, lo más complicado de hacer es la caja, pero no es imposible con un poco de mañana jeje
> 
> Tu crees que el circuito funcionará. A ver si en estos días saco el esquema (que ahí no está) para verlo todo más claro.



Si ves hay pads adicionales para implementar llave rotativa con condensadores, trata de no cambiarlos sino afecta al sonido, utiliza siempre los valores propuestos; suerte que tines todos los componentes a mano, yo tengo que inventar casi todo!!!

SALUTIS dede PERÚ!!!


----------



## Selkir

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Si ves hay pads adicionales para implementar llave rotativa con condensadores, trata de no cambiarlos sino afecta al sonido, utiliza siempre los valores propuestos; suerte que tines todos los componentes a mano, yo tengo que inventar casi todo!!!
> 
> SALUTIS dede PERÚ!!!



Si, eso lo se, he visto todos los esquemas y conozco bien el tema de los filtros. Lo más seguro es que ponga 6 filtros más, ya que me lo ha pedido mi amigo, y eso es solo un pequeño cálculo.

Para conseguir mira bien por internet, hay páginas donde lo venden todo a buen precio y hacen envios a todo el mundo. Yo suelo comprar en Alemania, porque me sale mejor que comprar aquí en España.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Selkir dijo:


> Si, eso lo se, he visto todos los esquemas y conozco bien el tema de los filtros. Lo más seguro es que ponga 6 filtros más, ya que me lo ha pedido mi amigo, y eso es solo un pequeño cálculo.
> 
> Para conseguir mira bien por internet, hay páginas donde lo venden todo a buen precio y hacen envios a todo el mundo. Yo suelo comprar en Alemania, porque me sale mejor que comprar aquí en España.


Para uds que viven en EUROPA sí es fácil pero para nosotros que vivimos al otro lado sale super caro comprar o pedir importación, el tema es por impuestos y sobreimpuestos, tendría que pedirle a un amix que viaja de retorno al país que me los consiga, aún así corre el riezgo que se los quiten en la aduana, tengo que esperar posiblemente unos 3 años más o a algún importador que entre su carga traiga lo que se necesita, por que ellos tiene el concepto que eso de los pedales no es comercial!!! poco a poco los estoy instruyendo y dándoles a conocer qué cosas sí pueden traer y me están dando la razón, cuando entiendan que sí es comercial me los traerán del mismo clonador CHINO!!!!


----------



## jorge morales

Más esquemas a sus amables disposición.


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas de la prestigiada pagina silicon chips, saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

jorge morales dijo:


> mas esquemas de la prestigiada pagina silicon chips, saludos



Gracias es un super aporte, mas viniendo de *SILICON CHIP *


----------



## JulianAli

Buenas noches gente del foro, armé uno de los circuitos, el Green Ringer, de Amstrong, pero me surgió una duda ¿De qué lado se conecta el pre amplificador y de que lado la guitarra? Es decir, ¿del lado de la batería? (ficha Stereo) ¿o del lado de la ficha mono?
Otra cosita: me ayudan a seguir la señal de audio? es que... no soy muy bueno siguiendo la malla y no recuerdo bien como funcionan los PNP  (Que aclaro: hay 2 PNP en el circuito, y en la lista de materiales pide uno solo, habria que corregir)
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

JulianAli dijo:


> Buenas noches gente del foro, armé uno de los circuitos, el Green Ringer, de Amstrong, pero me surgió una duda ¿De qué lado se conecta el pre amplificador y de que lado la guitarra? Es decir, ¿del lado de la batería? (ficha Stereo) ¿o del lado de la ficha mono?
> Otra cosita: me ayudan a seguir la señal de audio? es que... no soy muy bueno siguiendo la malla y no recuerdo bien como funcionan los PNP  (Que aclaro: hay 2 PNP en el circuito, y en la lista de materiales pide uno solo, habria que corregir)
> Saludos!
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/upload/circuitos-guitarras/Grrngn.gif



*Izquierda Entrada (Guitarra)*, el mismo "Jack" de conexión la guitarra manda a GND el negativo de la batería y "Enciende" el previo al conectar el "Plug".

Derecha Salida al amplificador de potencia.

Son, según el esquema *2* PNP y *1 *NPN


----------



## JulianAli

Fogonazo dijo:


> Son, según el esquema *2* PNP y *1 *NPN



si, eso dije, solo quería avisar... gracias Fogonazo!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

JulianAli dijo:


> si, eso dije, solo quería avisar... gracias Fogonazo!



Consíguete un mejor circuito de ese excelente octaver; es el ideal acompañante pal RED LLAMA!! provecho!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keithray

Por si os sirve adjunto el circuito del pedal Les Lius Lovepedal del que tengo dudas sobre la in1, out2, SW2 con los 5v y los 5V del reg1 7805, van al positivo de los Jack


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Keithray dijo:


> Por si os sirve adjunto el circuito del pedal Les Lius Lovepedal del que tengo dudas sobre la in1, out2, SW2 con los 5v y los 5V del reg1 7805, van al positivo de los Jack



No entiendo tus dudas, el 78L05 ta en los datasheets, en INTERNET búscalo!! cual es tu pregunta en sí???
La salida de +5V regulada va al FET que no está en el LAYOUT que pones!!!!


----------



## Keithray

exacto lo de los 5V y el 7805, lo he visto al repasar otra vez los dos circuito que son diferentes uno sencillo y el otro mas completo, esta visto que a la mujer y el papel x veces tienes que ver. el FET esta en el primer circuito
Gracias


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Keithray dijo:


> exacto lo de los 5V y el 7805, lo he visto al repasar otra vez los dos circuito que son diferentes uno sencillo y el otro mas completo, esta visto que a la mujer y el papel x veces tienes que ver. el FET esta en el primer circuito
> Gracias



En otros foros donde se discute sobre ese circuito podrás ver que el FET es solo un interruptor y además hay un circuito propuesto con PCB incluido no se si acá se puede colocar la fuente para que lo busques!!!!!


----------



## Keithray

ya he visto que es interructor, he logrado conseguir un circuito de LaVache que mejora el pedal Les Lius que quiero hacer para sonido Rolling Stones y biene muy clarito, pero no estaria mal el que pusieras la fuente no creo que surjan problemas pues mas de uno la veria anque sea solo por curiosidad
Gracias


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Pondré el archivo como adjunto a ver:


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas esquemas a sus consideracion, los esquemas de tremolo el 01 es mas elaborado, el 04 es mas sencillo pero compacto, asi tambien un conmutador, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, saludos


----------



## awa

Pues eso, un pedal compresor que anda el circuito por la web, es  para guitarra pero va genial con el Bajo sin tocarle nada, lo arme y lo meti junto con el RB400 de ricardodeni, no como pedal, use el mismo cab.
para mi fue el complemento que le faltaba al pre.

Por lo que leí el kit del sonido lo da el optocoplador VTL5C10, yo lo encontre en Alemania a 5€.

Dejo esquema PCB y layout.


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Algunas distorsiones.

*! Enyoi it ¡*


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Algunas distorsiones mas:



____________________________________



​


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Algunos Booster´s


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Un par de delay´s

​
Algunos Booster´s


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

saludos y Gracias por los diagramas.

gracias, gracias, gracias...


----------



## GodSaveMetal

yo diría un millón de graxias, saco muchísimas ideas de estos super duper excelsos aportes!!!!! no tengo como agrdeceros!! muchiiisimassss graxias!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Un poco mas de pedales y otras cosas:

​


----------



## jorge morales

muchisimas gracias a master fogonazo por sus excelentes aportes, gracias, muchisimas
     gracias a los compañeros que dieron el visto bueno a los aportes, esquemas y montajes, saludos.


----------



## rash

Podrían, por favor, subir un esquema de algún pedal para guitarra, cualquiera, da igual.... Jajaja jajaj
:.............

Naaaaaaaa....... Es broma:..........   

Muchas gracias por todos los aportes...

Saludos

Rash


----------



## Fogonazo

*! Gracias ¡* por dar las *gracias*  

Me quedan en los archivos unos 50 esquemas mas, bastante bien documentados, luego *! Se acabó !*


----------



## jorge morales

Me parece excelente estimado fogonazo, por favor continue ud. con los aportes, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Unos delay´s y overdrive mas


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas (de todo un poco) a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## chacarock

me gusta el espiritu competitivo
jeje gracias por los esquemas


----------



## Electronec

Gracias por tanto aporte compañeros, ahora tengo un problema, con tanto esquema no me decido........Jaja.......Naaaa, gracias de verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas (de todo un poco)


----------



## Electronec

Buenas compañeros.

Aquí les dejo unas fotos de mi último engendro, como suele decir el compañero GSM,

El DELAY DM-2 

Va de lujo, para los que quieran animarse. 



En breve, adjunto audio.


Un saludo a todos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Jajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaa, graxias por lo que me toca man; solo sueño con ese pedalillo ni modo de conseguirme los MN3205 o el MN3005; en sueños solo me queda admirar tu extraordinario trabajo; acá tamos recontra prohibidos los menos de importar, hay que tener permiso estar inscrito pa importar de CHINATOWN; donde los clonan mais baratos!!!!!; solo me queda joder a los que sí lo tienen pa que los traigan un par de años más y los tengo en PERRULANDIA, así me sucedió con los MN3007 y MN3207 y etc, unos tres años de jodienda y los traen; ni modo, AAHHHHHHHHHHHHH no te olvides de los mp3 de los otros man!!! especialmente del HM-2 que quiero bajarme a un crítico mata por gusto de otro foro; que dice que se rompen allá él por descuidao, pero se vé que lo refuerza simil a como lo hago yo.
Gracias man eres mi inspiración!!! sigue sigue, para que todos se hagan su engendrillo.
Layout PCB todo pa serlo!!


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Distinguidos Jorge Morales y Fogonazo:
¡¡¡¡¡¡ Espectacular !!!!!  Gracias por la exhuberante cantidad de esquemas. Es un orgullo pertenecer a éste foro con compañeros como vosotros.
Un saludo.
P.D.: Jorge en otro hilo ya dejé ésta postdata, pero te la reitero; Enhorabuena por la medalla de oro de fútbol en las Olimpiadas a todos los foreros Mejicanos.


----------



## jorge morales

Estimado Juan Carlos gracias por tus felicitaciones, y por lo del futbol gracias, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

Electronec dijo:


> Buenas compañeros.
> 
> Aquí les dejo unas fotos de mi último engendro, como suele decir el compañero GSM,
> 
> El DELAY DM-2
> 
> Va de lujo, para los que quieran animarse.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78379
> 
> En breve, adjunto audio.
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



hola
que equema o pcb usaste compañero?

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Electronec

gerardo tovar dijo:


> hola
> que equema o pcb usaste compañero?
> 
> gracias de antemano.



Este fin de semana paso toda la info a limpio y la subo.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

electronec dijo:


> este fin de semana paso toda la info a limpio y la subo.
> 
> Saludos.



yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola amigos
antes que nada agradecer por los diagramas.
dos preguntas:

1.- ¿alguien ya fabrico el reverb_sd de la pagina http://hammer.ampage.org/? estoy diseñando el pcb y tengo algunas dudas.

2.-¿de casualidad alguien tendra el pcb del boss super chorus CH-1?  es que el diagrama esta muy difuso y no se distinguen algunos valores.


gracias de antemano.
salu2


----------



## Electronec

gerardo tovar dijo:


> 2.-¿de casualidad alguien tendra el pcb del boss super chorus CH-1?  es que el diagrama esta muy difuso y no se distinguen algunos valores.



Creo que si lo tengo, lo busco y lo subo.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Hola amigos
> antes que nada agradecer por los diagramas.
> dos preguntas:
> 
> 1.- ¿alguien ya fabrico el reverb_sd de la pagina http://hammer.ampage.org/? estoy diseñando el pcb y tengo algunas dudas.
> 
> 2.-¿de casualidad alguien tendra el pcb del boss super chorus CH-1?  es que el diagrama esta muy difuso y no se distinguen algunos valores.
> 
> 
> gracias de antemano.
> salu2


yo lo estoy rediseñandolo en SPRINT ya casi listo pero si lo quieres aca ta; lo vas a hacer con cajas tipo BOSS como hemos clonado otros BOSS ELECTRONEC y yop???? hazlo bro te fascinará!!!!!!!
Ingresa al exclusivo club de CLONADORES BOSS:


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

Gracias por los esquemas.

alguien tendra algun diagrama de un pedal de distorcion metal, aparte del mt-2?     


gracias.



(gracias GodSaveMetal, Electronec por responder)


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Gracias por los esquemas.
> 
> alguien tendra algun diagrama de un pedal de distorcion metal, aparte del mt-2?
> 
> 
> gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> (gracias GodSaveMetal, Electronec por responder)



VAS A SERLO O SOLO PREGUNTAS??
hay muchos de alto gain y buen perfil, si ves lo que se han publicado, tanto por ELECTRONEC como el que te escribe existen, además del TM-1 de la ZOOM, el megadist de la BOSS, el METAL MUFF de EH todos esos tan en la red, SANTO GOOGLE es tu amigo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electronec

gerardo tovar dijo:


> alguien tendra algun diagrama de un pedal de distorcion metal, aparte del mt-2?



Dale un vistazo a este hilo, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-boss-heavy-metal-hm-2-a-11414/  está al completo de info 

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion, saludos


----------



## Electronec

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



_Algo de lo prometido;_

Adjunto info para realizar este fabuloso pedal, el Delay DM_2:

Un abrazo.


----------



## Keithray

Como os comente he realizado el pedal lavache poniendo un 3PDT, podeis ver el esquema de conexiones seguido en la pagina 4 del archivo que os adjunto, he intentado poner led en los interructores Boost y Shape pero no soy capad de que funcionen segun la posicion en la que este el interructor, pero lo mas grabe es que no sale sonido, he repasado todas las pistas, soldaduras, componentes, cableado, medido y medido, he cambiado un condensador que estaba fosil, y nada no tiene sonido pero el led unido al 3PDT funciona perfecto segun lo pulsas, el amplificador que uso es un Marshall VS 8040
Podeis hecharme una mano y decirme que he echo  mal
gracias a todos


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## Keithray

Solucionado el problema faltaba el cable que va del Jack de salida al ppte de Gain que no viene en el dibujo


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Un combo (Previo + etapa potencia) de 2 W


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## darko

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un combo (Previo + etapa potencia) de 2 W



Pues no descarto construirme este chiquitín para casa.... que tengo por aquí una pantalla de 1x10...


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Keithray dijo:


> Solucionado el problema faltaba el cable que va del Jack de salida al ppte de Gain que no viene en el dibujo



No entiendo tu respuesta?? seguro que es al GAIN no será al VOL he visto el layout de MADBEAN de donde lo sacaste, es un Les LOIS modificado; por favor podrías explicar bien qué hiciste y como lo solucionaste para que otros que lo lean no cometan el mismo error
Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, saludos


----------



## Keithray

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> No entiendo tu respuesta?? seguro que es al GAIN no será al VOL he visto el layout de MADBEAN de donde lo sacaste, es un Les LOIS modificado; por favor podrías explicar bien qué hiciste y como lo solucionaste para que otros que lo lean no cometan el mismo error
> Gracias de antemano!!




Por supuesto que te digo como, es mejor y he observado que quita ruido y da la sensacion que suena mejor, hacer lo siguiente:

 - El cable mencionado, del jack de salida al pote no ponerlo
 - Soldar un cable que una las dos carcasas de los potes
 - Soldar un cable de la carcasa del pote de volumen a la patilla 1 del pote de volumen contadas de izquierda a derecha

Despues de pruebas es para migusto y sobre esto no hay nada escrito, lo que os he comentado la mejor solución enchufandolo a un valvestate 8040 en canal limpio y el canal boost del ampli es demasiado

Un saludo a todos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Keithray dijo:


> Por supuesto que te digo como, es mejor y he observado que quita ruido y da la sensacion que suena mejor, hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> - El cable mencionado, del jack de salida al pote no ponerlo
> - Soldar un cable que una las dos carcasas de los potes
> - Soldar un cable de la carcasa del pote de volumen a la patilla 1 del pote de volumen contadas de izquierda a derecha
> 
> Despues de pruebas es para migusto y sobre esto no hay nada escrito, lo que os he comentado la mejor solución enchufandolo a un valvestate 8040 en canal limpio y el canal boost del ampli es demasiado
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Sigo sin entender la salida a donde vapor lo que describes esa pata la 2 quedaría desconectada


----------



## Keithray

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Sigo sin entender la salida a donde vapor lo que describes esa pata la 2 quedaría desconectada



Exacto la segunda patilla del jack de salida desconectada como en el esquema y se me olvidava he sustituido el 2N3565 por unl 2N3904


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## Keithray

Keithray dijo:


> Exacto la segunda patilla del jack de salida desconectada como en el esquema y se me olvidava he sustituido el 2N3565 por unl 2N3904



Ante todo pediros disculpas pues la solucion que os he dado no es corresta, cosas de la edad y un lapsus con otro pedal, la buena y que me funciona es esta

- Unir las carcasas de los potes mediante un cable
- En el Jack de salida (Output) la patilla que no lleva cable, lo lleva a la carcasa de uno de los pote, yo le he puesto al de Gain
- Cable de la carcasa del pote de volumen a la patilla 3 del mismo
- Transistor 2N3904, posiblemente hay uno mejor pero no se cual

Nuevamente perdonarme por el error

Gracias


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## 0002

Como para armar una gran colección de circuitos, se agradece el aporte Jorge .

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquema, de la pagina rusa datagor.ru, saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Gente alguien tiene un diagrama del pedal conmutador AB para un marshall?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Gente alguien tiene un diagrama del pedal conmutador AB para un marshall?



Te ayudaría esto???
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa127/CGDARK/MARSHALL9001FS.jpg
Es para el MARSHALL 9001 y quedaría así:
http://doctortweek.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/michaels-footswitch-0011.jpg
espero te sirva!!!!!!!!!!!

SALUTIS desde PERÚ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola
espero te sirva
http://www.tonepad.com/project.asp?id=56


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de la pagina construyetuvideorockola, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola amigos

primero quiero agradecer a Electronec por su consejo, me ayudo mucho y a nettimar por el apoyo.

les djo los archivos para que se armen el metal zone modificado (keeley) con lista de material y pcb. 
le arregle unos detalles del pcb, pero ya etsa listo para armar.
yo consegui los m5218a en dip y si suena mejor que con tl072, este pedal a sido de los mejores que he armado espero les guste.
con el pedal armado ahora entiendo por que dicen: este pedal es a toda ostia, tiene mucha caña.

salu2


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Hola amigos
> 
> primero quiero agradecer a Electronec por su consejo, me ayudo mucho y a nettimar por el apoyo.
> 
> les djo los archivos para que se armen el metal zone modificado (keeley) con lista de material y pcb.
> le arregle unos detalles del pcb, pero ya etsa listo para armar.
> yo consegui los m5218a en dip y si suena mejor que con tl072, este pedal a sido de los mejores que he armado espero les guste.
> con el pedal armado ahora entiendo por que dicen: este pedal es a toda ostia, tiene mucha caña.
> 
> salu2


 Es el metano que también coregí!!! jejeje yo voy a ser el PCB original pero con NJM4580L (DIP) de muchísimo más gain que el original y meterle los LEDs que supone lo hacen brutal, a ver si lo comparo con el ZOOM trimetal TM-01 que es el pedal de más alto gain que he armado!!!
Incluso en caja BOSS graxias a ELECTRONEC, con dos líneas de potes de 16mm no me queda de otra!!!!
Graxias buen aporte!!!!!!!


----------



## gerardo tovar

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Es el metano que también coregí!!! jejeje yo voy a ser el PCB original pero con NJM4580L (DIP) de muchísimo más gain que el original y meterle los LEDs que supone lo hacen brutal, a ver si lo comparo con el ZOOM trimetal TM-01 que es el pedal de más alto gain que he armado!!!
> Incluso en caja BOSS graxias a ELECTRONEC, con dos líneas de potes de 16mm no me queda de otra!!!!
> Graxias buen aporte!!!!!!!



gracias godsavemetal, voy a testear con el 4580 y con los diodos.
tankyou.


----------



## danicarbon

no tendrán el diagrama para el metal core de BOSS??


----------



## GodSaveMetal

danicarbon dijo:


> no tendrán el diagrama para el metal core de BOSS??



Sabes hacer impresos de doble cara para SMD y programar un eeprom??? si es que lo consigues??? el ML-2 de la BOSS es digital!!! si tu respuesta es válida te paso el impreso!!!!!!!



Muchos me piden el CARBON COPY y les respondo, pero si es un MEMORY MAN!! háganlo!! con 4 MN3008, 1 NE571, listo es un MEMORY MAN SMD doble cara!!!
Pero si alguien sabe como conectar dos MN3007 para hacerlo como un MN3008 por favor avicen!! eso sí avicen porfavor; y si saben como hacer que 4 MN3007 funcionen como un MN3005 se ganan el premio mayor!!! quiero hacer el MEMORY MAN antíguo, el DM2 y DM3; no sean malos compartan la info porfavor!!!
Tengo todos los circuitos y PCB originales para hacer esos pedales pero nada del MN3008 y el MN3005; me los quieren vender super caros, me sale muy barato el MN3007 tengo casi un ciento de ellos. Me pueden ayudar??? se los agradecería infinitamente.


----------



## juansalvo94

Eeee, Yo tambien Andaba buscando el diagrama y el programa del ML-2! y si cumplo con tus requerimientos GodSaveMetal, he realizado diseños doble capa y soldado componentes smd en encapsulados QFP-44, Tambien programo microcontroladores asi que se como programar una eeprom, tienes los diagramas y programas de dicho pedal?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Solo el circuito, layout y diagramas completos; el programa está bajo siete llaves en la BOSS!!!!!!!
Aquí unas muestras te animas??










Si estás seguro de hacerlo te lo doy!!! pero lo debes compartir!!!!!!!!!!!!
Conoces el EEPROM UPD800402GJ-211-UEN-A???? ese es la madre del cordero en este pedalitico!!!!!!!


----------



## juansalvo94

El "que tan complicado puede ser?" que tenia en la cabeza acaba de desvanecerse casi instantaneamente... sumado a que sin el programa hacer la placa deja de ser tan util, habria que ver de programar eso.... Ahora me fijo el codigo de la EEPROM, la verdad no la conozco, pero san google sabe todo, no?

[Edicion]

No hay nada en google, no tienes algun dato mas, como la marca de la eeprom?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

juansalvo94 dijo:


> El "que tan complicado puede ser?" que tenia en la cabeza acaba de desvanecerse casi instantaneamente... sumado a que sin el programa hacer la placa deja de ser tan util, habria que ver de programar eso.... Ahora me fijo el codigo de la EEPROM, la verdad no la conozco, pero san google sabe todo, no?
> 
> [Edicion]
> 
> No hay nada en google, no tienes algun dato mas, como la marca de la eeprom?



L0 pudiste encontrar???
Es omnipresente en toooodos los pedales digis de la BOSS actualmente!!!!!!!
NEC chico de la NEC!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

Hola, paso a dejar mi aporte para pedales varios


----------



## GodSaveMetal

GRANDE ALEX MUY BUENO EXCELENTE!!!! MUY DIDÁCTICO!! REALMENTE TE PASASTE MAN!!! un detalle es con un over no??? cual el TS808???
Lo podrías con un MXR+???? graxias!!!!!!!!!!! mil!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> GRANDE ALEX MUY BUENO EXCELENTE!!!! MUY DIDÁCTICO!! REALMENTE TE PASASTE MAN!!! un detalle es con un over no??? cual el TS808???
> Lo podrías con un MXR+???? graxias!!!!!!!!!!! mil!!!!!!!!!!!!


Efectivamente es un Ibanez Tube Screamer – Overdrive Pro TS808.
Por defecto trae clipping simétrico con 2 simples 1N4148 y suena bárbaro 

PD: Al video lo armé con un audio que encontré en una web en inglés y luego figuraban los modelos de diodos y los tiempos en que sonaba cada uno, puesto que es más difícil escuchar y estar pendiente de una ficha me decidía a transformar el audio en video con una imagen correspondiente a cada sonido  así es más fácil decidirse a cuales configuraciones utilizar.

Por ej. con germanios es más pura la melodía tipo blues, con led rojos más heavy pero con un ruido sucio, 
y con 1N4148 + 1N4001 encuentra una relación muy buena heavy/rock.


----------



## gerardo tovar

muy bueno el video alex.
gracias salu2


----------



## pintobass

Excelentes aportes de todos los usuarios... yo recien estoy comenzando en esto de los pedales diy y toda esta info me sirve bastante... saludos


----------



## freeporn

Buenas..excelentees aportes..me gustaria saber si alguien tiene una pcb y la lista de componentes de el pedal de distorcion DS1..xq soo encuentro diagramas..muchas gracias desde ya..Saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

freeporn dijo:


> Buenas..excelentees aportes..me gustaria saber si alguien tiene una pcb y la lista de componentes de el pedal de distorcion DS1..xq soo encuentro diagramas..muchas gracias desde ya..Saludos


 No lo encuentras o no sabes buscarlo???

Quieres el original o la adaptación con TL072???
para publicarlo!!! yo tengo la adaptación está en GGG búscalo!!!

http://music-electronics-forum.com/attachments/20340d1349313274-build_your_own_ds-1_distortion.pdf

aquí hay algo interezante, míralo y después me comentas ehhh!!!!!


----------



## Pablo LB

El DS-1? 

Es horrible , deberias pensar en el RAT japonés que subio GSM hace algun tiempo, ese si suena bien.

Slds.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

pablolb84 dijo:


> El DS-1?
> 
> Es horrible , deberias pensar en el RAT japonés que subio GSM hace algun tiempo, ese si suena bien.
> 
> Slds.



Gracias, PABLO no es por nada pero le va de perlas, es un RAT basado en oytor IC; no es mío es de un japonés GORI que hace pedales de otro mundo!!!! muy bueno recomendable; lo haces con lo que tengas a mano, condensadores de los más corrientes que puedas encontrar, si es posible todos de lentejitas, para que tengas ese sonido vintage antíguo de sustain infinito!!!!!
ES de quitarse el sombrero con ese pedal!! he hecho doso y me quedo con el primero que hice, taba misio por ese entonces y mi hija me pedía un pedal fuera de órbita y lo hice, con ello ganaron una clasificación apenas tenías una semana de ensayos!!!!!!!!!!EL PEDAL CUMPLIÓ!!

Me parece FOGONAZO publicó un stripboard del DS1; míralo a ver:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuitos-guitarra-electrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/index28.html

luego de una búsqueda aquí está el RAT japonés, se llama UZOLLA:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuitos-guitarra-electrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/index21.html

Lo puedes ver como me quedó y el archivo original de GORI; SUERTE!!!


----------



## Pablo LB

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Gracias, PABLO no es por nada pero le va de perlas, es un RAT basado en oytor IC; no es mío es de un japonés GORI que hace pedales de otro mundo!!!! muy bueno recomendable; lo haces con lo que tengas a mano, condensadores de los más corrientes que puedas encontrar, si es posible todos de lentejitas, para que tengas ese sonido vintage antíguo de sustain infinito!!!!!
> ES de quitarse el sombrero con ese pedal!! he hecho doso y me quedo con el primero que hice, taba misio por ese entonces y mi hija me pedía un pedal fuera de órbita y lo hice, con ello ganaron una clasificación apenas tenías una semana de ensayos!!!!!!!!!!EL PEDAL CUMPLIÓ!!
> 
> Me parece FOGONAZO publicó un stripboard del DS1; míralo a ver:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuitos-guitarra-electrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/index28.html
> 
> luego de una búsqueda aquí está el RAT japonés, se llama UZOLLA:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuitos-guitarra-electrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/index21.html
> 
> Lo puedes ver como me quedó y el archivo original de GORI; SUERTE!!!



Si, muchas gracias, hace algún tiempo lei que lo mencionaste y te lo pedi, lo vi y me gustó y si, en verdad suena muy bien. Interesante también tu anécdota familiar, evoca en mi la idea de cómo la pasión por lo que a uno le gusta supera algunas adversidades. Felicidades por todos tus trabajos, se ven exquisitos! 

Slds.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

pablolb84 dijo:


> Si, muchas gracias, hace algún tiempo lei que lo mencionaste y te lo pedi, lo vi y me gustó y si, en verdad suena muy bien. Interesante también tu anécdota familiar, evoca en mi la idea de cómo la pasión por lo que a uno le gusta supera algunas adversidades. Felicidades por todos tus trabajos, se ven exquisitos!
> 
> Slds.



Lo llegaste a ser??? tienes fotos?? publícalas para incremetar el DIYer!!!

Graxias amigo!!!


----------



## TheKeyboardhero

Bueno aquí encontré un esquemático y la PCB de este legendario pedal de Wha-wha!. Aun no lo he probado, me gustaría que me ayudaran a comprobar el Cto. De ante mano, muchas gracias.


----------



## angel pitts

Electronec dijo:


> Buenas compañeros.
> 
> Aquí les dejo unas fotos de mi último engendro, como suele decir el compañero GSM,
> 
> El DELAY DM-2
> 
> Va de lujo, para los que quieran animarse.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78379
> 
> En breve, adjunto audio.
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


hola quisiera saver como hisiste la caja tipo boss y que switch utilizaste?


----------



## Pablo LB

TheKeyboardhero dijo:


> Bueno aquí encontré un esquemático y la PCB de este legendario pedal de Wha-wha!. Aun no lo he probado, me gustaría que me ayudaran a comprobar el Cto. De ante mano, muchas gracias.



Pues de funcionar, funciona. Pero no puedes hacer el efecto wah a voluntad, es decir, con el pedal de expresión. El efecto depende del pulsador que lo dispara y va cayendo segun el "pre set" realizado. Si pudieras reemplazar ese sistema o adaptarlo a un pedal de expresion, quedaria mucho mejor.

Slds.


----------



## TheKeyboardhero

> Pues de funcionar, funciona. Pero no puedes hacer el efecto wah a voluntad, es decir, con el pedal de expresión. El efecto depende del pulsador que lo dispara y va cayendo segun el "pre set" realizado. Si pudieras reemplazar ese sistema o adaptarlo a un pedal de expresion, quedaria mucho mejor.
> 
> Slds.



Algo como esto?


----------



## Pablo LB

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Lo llegaste a ser??? tienes fotos?? publícalas para incremetar el DIYer!!!
> 
> Graxias amigo!!!



Si, lo hice, pero mis trabajos son NADA prolijos e indignos de apreciarse estéticamente, me esmero basicamente en construir los circuitos de forma correcta y que funcionen. Todo ésto lo hago en esas placas "agujereadas" que venden en cualquier tienda de electrónica (que cada vez existen menos en mi ciudad), las "cajas" las hago con aluminio y madera, revistiendo la madera por dentro con papel aluminio conectado a tierra (por obvias razones) de ésta forma he construido un pequeño amplificador en base a IC's, con loop para efectos, doble canal (tomando muchas referencias del circuito Marshall Pre amp 9004) y un pedal multiefectos (5 en 1 / Wah, trémolo, up-down octave, delay, phase) , pero como ya dije, cero estética  ... pues la finalidad de todo es satisfacer mi afición muuuuy personal por la guitarra. Aún asi, siendo caradura quizá me anime a subir un par de fotos .

Slds.!





TheKeyboardhero dijo:


> Algo como esto?



Es casi lo mismo, pero sin el IC 741 la idea es que no exista SW1 que es un pulsador.

Lo ideal seria un sistema óptico como los que usa Beringher o Ibañez.

Que seria algo asi: El Led siempre encendido apuntando hacie el LDR, interrumpiendo gradualmente el haz de luz con un objeto adherido a la parte superior del pedal de expresion siendo movilizado por éste.

Otro método seria por aproximación del haz de luz (tipo Whammy, segun he visto por fotos) El LED adherido a la parte superior del pedal de expresion se acerca gradualmente hacia el LDR fijo en la parte inferior (o al contrario ). Esto último hice en mi wah casero y funciona de forma aceptable. Trataré de subir fotos de mi modesto pedal de madera para que tengas una mejor idea de lo que intento explicar.

Slds.


----------



## TheKeyboardhero

> Es casi lo mismo, pero sin el IC 741 la idea es que no exista SW1 que es un pulsador.
> 
> Lo ideal seria un sistema óptico como los que usa Beringher o Ibañez.
> 
> Que seria algo asi: El Led siempre encendido apuntando hacie el LDR, interrumpiendo gradualmente el haz de luz con un objeto adherido a la parte superior del pedal de expresion siendo movilizado por éste.
> 
> Otro método seria por aproximación del haz de luz (tipo Whammy, segun he visto por fotos) El LED adherido a la parte superior del pedal de expresion se acerca gradualmente hacia el LDR fijo en la parte inferior (o al contrario ). Esto último hice en mi wah casero y funciona de forma aceptable. Trataré de subir fotos de mi modesto pedal de madera para que tengas una mejor idea de lo que intento explicar.
> 
> Slds.



Ok muchas gracias, igual he encontrado el esquema del Ibanez WH10, no se si es funcional  , pero me sirviria mucho fotos de tu pedal, para tenerlo como referencia. 

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo LB

TheKeyboardhero dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias, igual he encontrado el esquema del Ibanez WH10, no se si es funcional  , pero me sirviria mucho fotos de tu pedal, para tenerlo como referencia.
> 
> Saludos!



Si, tambien funciona, casi todos los wah publicados en la web funcionan, lo dificil radica muchas veces en lo que llaman "mecanización del pedal de expresión", y la verdad es que sin ésto no tiene sentido construir todo el circuito aunque sea con bobina fasel.

Si de todas maneras quieres hacerte un pedal wah, el WH-10 va bien, no cuesta mucho y sale a la primera, aprendiendo a setear los parametros deberias quedar satisfecho, pero como en todos los casos va a ser interesante ver como solucionarás el tema del pedal de expresión!

Felizmente, mecanizar el pedal con LED/LDR es más sencillo (a mi parecer) respecto a mecanizar un pedal con potenciometro.

Slds.


----------



## TheKeyboardhero

> Si, tambien funciona, casi todos los wah publicados en la web funcionan, lo dificil radica muchas veces en lo que llaman "mecanización del pedal de expresión", y la verdad es que sin ésto no tiene sentido construir todo el circuito aunque sea con bobina fasel.
> 
> Si de todas maneras quieres hacerte un pedal wah, el WH-10 va bien, no cuesta mucho y sale a la primera, aprendiendo a setear los parametros deberias quedar satisfecho, pero como en todos los casos va a ser interesante ver como solucionarás el tema del pedal de expresión!
> 
> Felizmente, mecanizar el pedal con LED/LDR es más sencillo (a mi parecer) respecto a mecanizar un pedal con potenciometro.
> 
> Slds.



Tengo solucionado la mecanización del Pedal, espero este PDF le sirva a muchos!. Saludos!


----------



## Electronec

angel pitts dijo:


> hola quisiera saver como hisiste la caja tipo boss y que switch utilizaste?



En el post #295 de este mismo hilo tienes la info. Sobre el switch, revisa los esquemas de los pedales.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo LB

TheKeyboardhero dijo:


> Tengo solucionado la mecanización del Pedal, espero este PDF le sirva a muchos!. Saludos!



Si, esa información es excelente, aplicable para los potenciómetros que soportan muchas vueltas. La ventaja en el uso de la bateria LED/LDR es que no sufres el desgaste típico de los potes.

Gracias por la info!.

Slds.


----------



## Electronec

Buenas tardes compañeros;

Les presento mi último trabajo, un efecto delay para guitarra y micrófono publicado por el compañero tupolev y convertido en pedal: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-delay-micro-guitarra-electrica-pt2399-48829/

Siguiendo la linea de los pedales Boss, con un diseño colorido y haciendo tributo al maestro de la guitarra Steve Vai, esto es lo que a salido:










Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Electronec dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros;
> 
> Les presento mi último trabajo, un efecto delay para guitarra y micrófono publicado por el compañero tupolev y convertido en pedal: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-delay-micro-guitarra-electrica-pt2399-48829/
> 
> Siguiendo la linea de los pedales Boss, con un diseño colorido y haciendo tributo al maestro de la guitarra Steve Vai, esto es lo que a salido:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82410
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82411
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82412
> 
> 
> Saludos.



me ganaste la idea man jejejjee algo así pero en dos pedales taba por hacerme la de VAI!!! ejjejeje pero tengo el de JEKKYL & HIDE que es el mismo pedal o sea un OD-9 + MARSHALL SHREDMASTER!!! veré cual me queda, el HIDE o el VAI doble pedal !!!!


----------



## gerardo tovar

Electronec dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros;
> 
> Les presento mi último trabajo, un efecto delay para guitarra y micrófono publicado por el compañero tupolev y convertido en pedal: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-delay-micro-guitarra-electrica-pt2399-48829/
> 
> Siguiendo la linea de los pedales Boss, con un diseño colorido y haciendo tributo al maestro de la guitarra Steve Vai, esto es lo que a salido:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82410
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82411
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82412
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Muy buenos pedales, felicidades.
disculpa pero como los pintas?


Me gusto como quedo tu dm-2
me fabricado unos pero  me gustaría pintarlos como los que tu haces.
pensé usar pegatina pero se ve mejor pintado.

gracias y saludos

aca el mt-2


----------



## GodSaveMetal

si miras bien y has seguido a ELECTRONEC esa caja es de láminas de acrílico con pegatina autoahesiva en diseño en COREL me parece o no ELECTRONEC??? es fabuloso lo que se puede hacer con pegatinas a color salen increibles si nop mira una de las mías, son las que llamo unisuit una que cubre totalmente el pedalillo:

Delay FERMUS 500ms

DS1 con mod tipo keeley solo el clipping.

Que tal!!! gócenlo!!!


----------



## Electronec

Efectívamente colega GSM, los pinto con spray y luego los decoro, en mayor o menor medida con pegatina.

Los diseños los hago con AutoCad.

Los sprays, eso si, de buena calidad, como estos:



Muy buenos esos engendritos GSM....

Gerardo, querer es poder.

Gracias por los comentarios y los me gusta brindados.


----------



## gerardo tovar

Una pregunta

los pedales pueden servir para voz?

me refiero si conecto un micrófono dinámico como si fuera la guitarra?  para usar el compresor, delay reverb. pero creo que tiene que ver con lo de impedancia de entrada.

gracias de antemano.

y gracias por las respuestas Electronec, GodSaveMetal.  : aprobación:


----------



## GodSaveMetal

yo personalmente he visto utilizar el pedal revrb de la BOSS en voces, y algunos delay chorus, y porque no VIBE en voces para efectos especiales o darle más backgrund como el pedal que puso TUPOLEV y ELECTRONEC lo hizo en modo pedal BOSS!!!


----------



## gerardo tovar

gracias godsavemetal  



un video de mi Metal Zone Metano.

saludos y gracias por compartir informacion, un abrazo a todos.



aca el video


----------



## erickelec

alguien puede decirme que Wha-Wha puedo hacerme y porfavor tambien que me brinden su ayuda para hacerlo.  
y tambien un pedal de distorción, si hay rockeros aqui, diganme que pedal me recomiendan como para hacer solos, ustedes saben setenteros u ochenteros de tipo guns & roses, bon jovi, metallica,, steve vai.

Gracias amigoss!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

erickelec dijo:


> alguien puede decirme que Wha-Wha puedo hacerme y porfavor tambien que me brinden su ayuda para hacerlo.
> y tambien un pedal de distorción, si hay rockeros aqui, diganme que pedal me recomiendan como para hacer solos, ustedes saben setenteros u ochenteros de tipo guns & roses, bon jovi, metallica,, steve vai.
> 
> Gracias amigoss!!



Lo más fácil cómprate un WHA usadito y lo modeas al color y tipo que mas te de la gana; solo cerciórate que el POTE de expresión no rasque y que la bobina esté bien!! si funciona mejor!!!

Pal disto pregunta interezante has hecho alguna vez un layout o pedaito interezante??? o solo estás preguntando??? para no gastar información, léete el post hay mil pedales!! elije el que más te plazca!!!!
Mi experiencia me dice que lo que talves quieres es un FUZZ con mucho sustain!!! un TONE BENDER te vendría de perlas!! o sinó un MUFF de esos RUSOS!! si eres experto y ya has hecho muuuuchos pedales el ZOOM TRIMETAL TM-01 te sacará los OJOS!!!!!!!!!!! y tus vecinos no podrán dormir!!
Si eres más avezao y queres despertar a todos en tu cuadra y ser muy radical y romper ventanas, pues te recomiendo mi pedal DEV/NULL I el más radical disto+FUZZ diseñado por mí!!!!


----------



## freeporn

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> No lo encuentras o no sabes buscarlo???
> 
> Quieres el original o la adaptación con TL072???
> para publicarlo!!! yo tengo la adaptación está en GGG búscalo!!!
> 
> http://music-electronics-forum.com/attachments/20340d1349313274-build_your_own_ds-1_distortion.pdf
> 
> aquí hay algo interezante, míralo y después me comentas ehhh!!!!!




Muchas gracias..en 2 dias empiezo con el armado de este pedal..solo q le hare el mod-keeley..saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

freeporn dijo:


> Muchas gracias..en 2 dias empiezo con el armado de este pedal..solo q le hare el mod-keeley..saludos



No te gastes tanto en los caps silver-mica si es una distortion!!! no vale la pena tanta parafernalia esquicita, te recomiendo; como he realizado en muchos engendritos y en cientos de DS1 que me lo han agradecido un millón de veces solo ataca el CLIPPING y listo man nada más;  eso del KEELEY es una tontería ni que fuera un equipo de alta calidad o prestaciones para ponerle condensers de 1% y resistencias de precisión nada de nada!!!!!! ES SOLO UNA DISTORCIÓN!!! pa distorcionar más y tener mejor gain el CLIPPING señores ese es el secreto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erickelec

Mi experiencia me dice que lo que talves quieres es un FUZZ con mucho sustain!!! un TONE BENDER te vendría de perlas!! o sinó un MUFF de esos RUSOS!! si eres experto y ya has hecho muuuuchos pedales el ZOOM TRIMETAL TM-01 te sacará los OJOS!!!!!!!!!!! y tus vecinos no podrán dormir!!
Si eres más avezao y queres despertar a todos en tu cuadra y ser muy radical y romper ventanas, pues te recomiendo mi pedal DEV/NULL I el más radical disto+FUZZ diseñado por mí!!!![/QUOTE]

No amigo nunca he hecho un layout y tampoco he hecho ningun pedal. Pregunto por que quiero hacerme uno que valga la pena y que en realidad le de uso.

por eso tambien preguntaba si alguien es rockero y sabe de algún pedal que me pueda entregar un buen sonido para "solos de guitarra"
Tu crees que un TONE BENDER sea bueno para tocar canciones de Van halen, Guns & roses o Iron maiden?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Si queres tener múltiples estilos te vendría bien el TRIMETAL TM-01 de la ZOOM con ese pedal rompes en ROCK!!!!! para VAN HALEN aparte necesita un PHASER y un FLANGER!!! lo has pensado???
Si no tienes experiencia me temo que los pedales pa tocar esos grupos son solo para expertos; empieza por uno básico un FUZZ FACE a lo HENDRIX con BC108/109 de tierra negativa para que no tengas prblemas con tu cadenita de pedales!!!
Luego puedes proseguir con el TONE BENDER, un MXR+; OD-808; y pedales fáciles para empezar a tocar!!! 
Los últimos que te he mencionado son para principiantes; espero tengas suerte!!!
Leete este tema hay muchos pedales!!!!!!!


----------



## Keithray

por lo que dices, tocar canciones de Van halen, Guns & roses o Iron maiden, te derire que soy de los Stones, con afinacion abierta en sol, como distorsion tengo hechos el Guv´nor y el Les Lius layout, actualmente haciendo el Mesa Boogie v1 Boottle Rocket con sus dos valvulas, he puesto las rusas 6n2 y reparando un MXR Distorsion +, pues mi opinion para esa musica, que alguno de ellos tiene versiones de canciones de los Stones, el que te iria bien seria el Les Lius y si quieres mas caña el Guv´nor, tambien ten en cuenta el amplificador que vas a utilizar, pues tambien influye en el sonido y la distorsion del pedal, no es lo mismo valvulas que transistores, sin entrar en mas para que no levantar polemica, ten en cuenta que los que mencionas como los Stones la mayor parte de sus equipos son guitarras, amplificadores, pedales, etc., estilo 50 al 80 hechos a medida y con variaciones sobre el modelo comercial.
Lo principal es mirar por internet, you tube, etc., donde hay videos con pruebas de sonido de diferentes pedales
Espero haberte hechado una mano


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Sip como dice KEITHRAY también depende muchísimo del amplo que utilices, Un MARSHALITO es un asco de primera elección; mejor es un champcito bien hecho; hay muchos circuitos con valvulas rusas que son indestructibles, sabes porqué??? SON MILITARES!!!
OK !! los pedales de los 70´s y 80´s, BIG MUFF PI cualquier versión, si son las RUSAS te irás al cielo!!!! me encanta el BLACK es muy muy bueno, con un OVERLOAD el MAXON OD-808 y un delay delante de todos haces maravillas, si vas a ser VAN HALEN un FLANGER entre ellos, UFFFF!!!!!
Como te dije antes erickelec; revisa bien los efectos que ellos suelen utilizar y hablamos te podré guiar con lo que escojas!!!!!!!!!!!

SALUTIS DESDE PERÚ!!!!


----------



## Keithray

Exacto GodSaveMetal lo del Marshall depende de cual tengo un 8040 y tela y que decir de un Sound City 120 y si quieres algo practico, transportable, y con opciones de emulacion, un Behringer V-Tone GM 108 y atreviendose en este foro en audio pequeña señal hay un pre realizado por Tupolev con 3 valvulas que lo he oido y es la leche


----------



## Electronec

Curiosidades que pueden inspirar a mas de uno:_

http://www.telefonica.net/web2/collectio/tuning/t.htm

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo estos diagramas a su consideracion. saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otros esquemas a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

*Dejo a sus amables consideracion los esquemas que adjunto en el archivo, me parecieron interesantes y los vomparto con el foro, dejo el enlance de donde los encontre, por algun detalle que pudieran notar en algun esquema, saludos *workisforsuckers.org/prj/fet_*amp*


----------



## Pablo LB

Hola, subo una compilación de varios circuitos de wah-wah y afines.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola, subo una compilación de varios circuitos de wah-wah y afines.



Te felicito muy muy buena compilación!!!

GRAXIAS!!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos 2 esquemas de efecto tremolo, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto estos 2 esquemas de efecto tremolo, saludos



Graxias JORGE ya se te extrañaba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola  (APORTE)
me encontre con esta raresa de boss un percusion sintetizer, muy interesante con un delay.
espero les guste.
(el ba662 sustituto ba6110)
subo la info

video:



saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

Hola, dejo 3 circuitos de Wah-wah Morley, interesantes adaptaciones del wah clásico (de bobina) con sistema óptico (LED/LDR).


El otro circuito (O-C7) proporciona tres octavas al sonido original (una arriba, una abajo y dos abajo), ademas permite la mezcla de todos ellos, incluso con la señal original.

Slds.


----------



## Electronec

Me estoy volviendo loco, no he terminado un pedal cuando quiero hacer a la vez, dos mas.

Estoy con un Wah2, del compa GSM, con una pastilla para guitarra.....que ya comentaré, y ahora estoy pensando en un Loop.

Dado que el Loop Station RC-2 de Boss es anti-clonable, he estado buscando y he encontrado esto:

http://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/Loophole/Loophole.pdf

¿ Que opinan ?

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Electronec dijo:


> Me estoy volviendo loco, no he terminado un pedal cuando quiero hacer a la vez, dos mas.
> 
> Estoy con un Wah2, del compa GSM, con una pastilla para guitarra.....que ya comentaré, y ahora estoy pensando en un Loop.
> 
> Dado que el Loop Station RC-2 de Boss es anti-clonable, he estado buscando y he encontrado esto:
> 
> http://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/Loophole/Loophole.pdf
> 
> ¿ Que opinan ?
> 
> Saludos.



Mi limitación para esta copia del FREEEZE de EH (falta la memoria) y algo simil del BOSS RC-3; es conseguir el ISD1020A seguro algo carito ese sampleador que graba unos 20segs a 6.4KHz, es una buena opción para los DIYers que no sabemos nada de nada de pogramar una memoria EEPROM o etcs!!! que suelen tener esos loopers/samplers; buena idea para grabar un previo y luego utilizarlo como acompañante; eso suele hacerse más en sala de grabación, talvez en vivo sea algo complex, pero no muy dificil de hacer, una recomendación para los que se lo van a ser; traten de ponerlo en una caja de tal manera que sea factible trabajarla con los pies, tiene tres switches; si lo van a usar en vivo me lo agradecerán; pero si lo quieren para pruebas en casa o para grabaciones; bueno utilicen la caja que sale en el adjunto de madbean pedals están bien juntos los interruptores, solo para dedos!!!
Ea!! ELECTRONEC si no utilizaste mi switcher electrónico como lo hiciste para el delay de viola y voz en caja tipo BOSS??? tengo curiosidad como le haces ahí!!! excelente tus trabajos voy siguiendote!!!
Creo soy tu mejor alumno!!!!!!!! ya pronto el MT-2!!


----------



## Selkir

Hola!!!
Un amigo me ha traído su pedal de guitarra Dunlup Cry-Baby CBG- 95 para que se lo modifique.
Gracias a la página de Pisotones tengo claro como tengo que hacer el True-ByPass; la duda la tengo en la otra modificación que se le puede hacer: sustituir la resistencia de 33k por una de 68k, ya que dicen que así tiene una expresión más "vocal". Resulta que no tengo resistencias de 68K pero si que tengo de 680K, ¿pasaría algo si pusiese esa? ¿Cómo sería (más o menos) el sonido/efecto con dicho valor de resistencia?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Selkir dijo:


> Hola!!!
> Un amigo me ha traído su pedal de guitarra Dunlup Cry-Baby CBG- 95 para que se lo modifique.
> Gracias a la página de Pisotones tengo claro como tengo que hacer el True-ByPass; la duda la tengo en la otra modificación que se le puede hacer: sustituir la resistencia de 33k por una de 68k, ya que dicen que así tiene una expresión más "vocal". Resulta que no tengo resistencias de 68K pero si que tengo de 680K, ¿pasaría algo si pusiese esa? ¿Cómo sería (más o menos) el sonido/efecto con dicho valor de resistencia?


Ea nica nor!!!!! nada que ver consíguete dos de 33K sumarían 66K algo próximo más 2K llegas a 68K no crees??? las pones en serie, o sea una tras otra y la reemplazas en el lugar de la de 33K, las resistencias en serie se suman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pablo LB

Selkir dijo:


> Hola!!!
> Un amigo me ha traído su pedal de guitarra Dunlup Cry-Baby CBG- 95 para que se lo modifique.
> Gracias a la página de Pisotones tengo claro como tengo que hacer el True-ByPass; la duda la tengo en la otra modificación que se le puede hacer: sustituir la resistencia de 33k por una de 68k, ya que dicen que así tiene una expresión más "vocal". Resulta que no tengo resistencias de 68K pero si que tengo de 680K, ¿pasaría algo si pusiese esa? ¿Cómo sería (más o menos) el sonido/efecto con dicho valor de resistencia?



Hola, la modificación de la resistencia que va en paralelo con la bobina debe hacerse desde 33k hasta 100k, casi siempre, el mejor resultado se obtiene en valores cercanos a 50k.


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## Electronec

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Ea!! ELECTRONEC si no utilizaste mi switcher electrónico como lo hiciste para el delay de viola y voz en caja tipo BOSS??? tengo curiosidad como le haces ahí!!!



Perdón por la tardanza compañero GSM, es que no tengo tiempo de ná.

En un principio pensé en ponerle uno de los de Boss pero por falta de espacio, desistí.
Pongo esquema de como lo hice:



Por otra parte, el integrado de 20 segundos, lo puedo conseguir por internet a unos 17 euros, que bueno tampoco es que sea muy caro. Ya comentaré que tal.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Electronec dijo:


> Perdón por la tardanza compañero GSM, es que no tengo tiempo de ná.
> 
> En un principio pensé en ponerle uno de los de Boss pero por falta de espacio, desistí.
> Pongo esquema de como lo hice:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 84280
> 
> Por otra parte, el integrado de 20 segundos, lo puedo conseguir por internet a unos 17 euros, que bueno tampoco es que sea muy caro. Ya comentaré que tal.
> 
> Saludos.



No te hace POP al prenderlo??? ese interruptor ya lo deseché hace tanto que ya ni me acuerdo!!! jejejejee voy por el electrónico , uyyuuuyyyy!! si ta carolino el IC a 17 euros nada que ver muy caro!!!!!


----------



## Electronec

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> No te hace POP al prenderlo??? ese interruptor ya lo deseché hace tanto que ya ni me acuerdo!!! jejejejee voy por el electrónico , uyyuuuyyyy!! si ta carolino el IC a 17 euros nada que ver muy caro!!!!!



Creo que no hace pop, pondré mas atención y te comento.
Ese interruptor es el mismo que usas en 3PDT made in PERÚ.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Electronec dijo:


> Creo que no hace pop, pondré mas atención y te comento.
> Ese interruptor es el mismo que usas en 3PDT made in PERÚ.
> 
> Saludos.



JEJEJJEE es el rojo verdad, el que tiene 6 pines, porque el azul tiene solo tres pines, tuve tentado de utilizarlo pero me he envisiado con el electrónico es más silencioso, a mi parecer más confiable por que el pulsador es industrial de alto desempeño.

Te digo lo del POP porque solo tengo en el PERÚ amplos a transistores (no existen valvulares los han matao a todos!!!!); será por eso que es más notable el POP????


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema mas, a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola, vuelvo al post por el purple peaker, es un efecto simple que tiene 2 ecualizadores...hacen que la viola suene robótica...

pero mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Alguien sabe o tiene idea qué resistencias se podrían cambiar por potenciómetros para variar el efecto?


adjunto circuito....repito: lo hice hace tiempo y funciona bien, pero en vez de modificar los capacitores...quisiera variar las resistencias para variar la frecuencia ....creo que se podrían reemplazar las de 100K que están en serie...por 1 potenciómetro doble de 100K


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema s a sus amables disposicion, de un distribuidor de audio, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hola, vuelvo al post por el purple peaker, es un efecto simple que tiene 2 ecualizadores...hacen que la viola suene robótica...
> 
> pero mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> 
> Alguien sabe o tiene idea qué resistencias se podrían cambiar por potenciómetros para variar el efecto?
> 
> 
> adjunto circuito....repito: lo hice hace tiempo y funciona bien, pero en vez de modificar los capacitores...quisiera variar las resistencias para variar la frecuencia ....creo que se podrían reemplazar las de 100K que están en serie...por 1 potenciómetro doble de 100K



o PONER UN SELECTOR rotativo DOBLE VÍA para variar los condensers!!!!!!!! es cosa de probar ponle sockets ahí y pos probar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola 
un aporte el Wampler Tweed,57, 
muy bueno

un video 







(fuente http://elkit.web.id/2012/11/wampler-tweed-57/)
los archivos.
saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema efecto tremolo, saludos


----------



## luis vera

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> JEJEJJEE es el rojo verdad, el que tiene 6 pines, porque el azul tiene solo tres pines, tuve tentado de utilizarlo pero me he envisiado con el electrónico es más silencioso, a mi parecer más confiable por que el pulsador es industrial de alto desempeño.
> 
> Te digo lo del POP porque solo tengo en el PERÚ amplos a transistores (no existen valvulares los han matao a todos!!!!); será por eso que es más notable el POP????


 
God, puedes poner el switch electrónico de los pedales boss para acoplarlos a otros efectos.
Gracias.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto la siguiente informacion, sobre un efecto tremolo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

diversos esquemas, algunos con su pcb, saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

Buenas.

Encontré un par de esquemas de efectos Delay, los cuales utilizan dos (2) PT2399, la idea es lograr mayor tiempo de retardo sin sufrir la "distorsión de fondo" que se produce cuando tocamos las notas agudas (guitarra) a partir de los 200 o 300 ms de retraso.

Adjunto los esquemas, quizá alguien se interese en probarlos.

Pdta.: Algún Limeño (Perú) me podrá vender dos PT2399 para inciciar mis "experimentos"  a partir de éstos esquemas? 

Slds.


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion sobre efectos para guitarra a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion sobre efectos de guitarra, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, este es hibirido, c.i con valvulas, saludos


----------



## KIRITO

tengo una pregunta en el MARSHALL BLUEBREAKER 
 hay un potenciometro que dice 6.8k pero al lado dice 25k yo supongo que es el de 25k pero no me maa preguntar saludos



ahora surge otro error de entendimiento de mi parte por que el TL072 mostrado en el MARSHALL BLUEBREAKER son 2 osea son 2?
porque este integrado es operacional doble


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

KIRITO dijo:


> tengo una pregunta en el MARSHALL BLUEBREAKER
> hay un potenciometro que dice 6.8k pero al lado dice 25k yo supongo que es el de 25k pero no me maa preguntar saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ahora surge otro error de entendimiento de mi parte por que el TL072 mostrado en el MARSHALL BLUEBREAKER son 2 osea son 2?
> porque este integrado es operacional doble http://imagehosting.guitarristas.info/1383134d8a60e350cc9.gif



Cual esquemático has utilizado? yo tengo varios y el pote de TONE es de B25K (lineal) si no encuentras de ese valor ponle uno de B50K (lineal) con una resistencia en paralelo o entre pin 1 y 3 de 50K así reduces hasta 25K aprox, compruébalo con tu polímetro siempre!

A ver si te convence este layout; es de la pag de Aron Nelson Gallery ahí hay miles de pedales!!



O si no utilizas mi layout en base al anterior, para potes de 16mm los normales, ya está con la adaptación para potes de B50K en el TONE; espero te guste y a todos!!


----------



## KIRITO

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Cual esquemático has utilizado? yo tengo varios y el pote de TONE es de B25K (lineal) si no encuentras de ese valor ponle uno de B50K (lineal) con una resistencia en paralelo o entre pin 1 y 3 de 50K así reduces hasta 25K aprox, compruébalo con tu polímetro siempre!
> 
> A ver si te convence este layout; es de la pag de Aron Nelson Gallery ahí hay miles de pedales!!
> 
> 
> 
> O si no utilizas mi layout en base al anterior, para potes de 16mm los normales, ya está con la adaptación para potes de B50K en el TONE; espero te guste y a todos!!



ya veo pero si no me falla la memoria si habia el potenciometro que habia indicado talvez habria que verlo de nuevo bueno gracias por responder


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion a sus amables disposicon, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Graxias JORGE eres un CRACK!!!!!!!! siempre tan amable con tus esquemas!!


----------



## jorge morales

estimado GodSaveMetal, gracias a uds, espero seguir aportando mas informacion a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola
aca un reverb pedal con el mn3101 y mn3007.
es un pdf de un producto que venden pero viene el layout y lista de piezas.
espero les sirva.
saludos

fuente:
http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/support/default.asp?page=manuals&pagenum=4


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gerardo tovar dijo:


> hola
> aca un reverb pedal con el mn3101 y mn3007.
> es un pdf de un producto que venden pero viene el layout y lista de piezas.
> espero les sirva.
> saludos
> 
> fuente:
> http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/support/default.asp?page=manuals&pagenum=4



Andaba buscando algo simil!! más parece un chorus!!!!!!!! pero en fin a experimentar si sale a ver si subo el PCB!!!


----------



## gerardo tovar

algunas cosas interesantes que encontre en la red.
  










y la configuracion de los pedales chorus, reverb, delay con los circuitos mnxxxx basados en el bucket brigade devices.

espero les sirva.


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion, sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## KIRITO

Saludos a todos los usuarios de forosdeelectronica.com hoy quiero mostrarles algunos de los pedales que hice para unos amigos (eso no saco que me tuvieran que pagar)
Ya habia visto de tema de otro usuario pero se me complico tuve que hacer a las "corridas" un pcb termino explotando todo (nah mentira no funciono) asi que segui investigando y encontre algunos que si lo hicieron asi que los comparto con ustedes 

El primero y a mi parecer el mejor
Blue Clipper
Tipo: Distorsión
Dificultad: PRINCIPIANTE
Precio: (Argentina) original= $1200 
                        "A Mano"= $25 +/-
fotos en breve


AMZ Mosfet Booster Old Version
Tipo: Pre-Amplificador
Dificultad: PRINCIPIANTE
Precio: (Argentina) original= $250
                        "A Mano"= $20 +/-
fotos en breve
a medida que reuna informacion y los pruebe seguire añadiendolos.Saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema, interesante  muy interesante...


----------



## gerardo tovar

Agradecer antes que nada a Godsavemetal por la ayuda con sprint layout(y si creo que me voy hacer adicto jajaajaj  )

y comentar que estoy clonando el boss ch-1 chorus
aca unas fotos de como va.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Agradecer antes que nada a Godsavemetal por la ayuda con sprint layout(y si creo que me voy hacer adicto jajaajaj  )
> 
> y comentar que estoy clonando el boss ch-1 chorus
> aca unas fotos de como va.



Yo lo estoy haciendo del SERVICE MANUAL donde viene una imagen del PCB con los componentes!! está exelente lo que haces bien, es super el programa no?? sip muy adictivo!!!


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo el vinilo para mí Pro Co Rat y aprendiendo un poquito más de Corel, el problema es que no sé cómo cortar la parte de abajo del círculo de escala, como sabrán la parte de abajo no va.
Espero sus respuestas, desde ya gracias.


----------



## gerardo tovar

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy haciendo el vinilo para mí Pro Co Rat y aprendiendo un poquito más de Corel, el problema es que no sé cómo cortar la parte de abajo del círculo de escala, como sabrán la parte de abajo no va.
> Espero sus respuestas, desde ya gracias.



puedes checar la herramienta de borrador(creo que esta en tercer lugar de arriba hacia abajo, del lado derecho) parece un lapiz con goma.
A primero tienes que seleccionar el circulo.


espero te sirva.


----------



## Alex2040bR

gerardo tovar dijo:


> puedes checar la herramienta de borrador(creo que esta en tercer lugar de arriba hacia abajo, del lado derecho) parece un lapiz con goma.
> A primero tienes que seleccionar el circulo.
> 
> espero te sirva.


 no me sale  cuando borro se va moviendo de lugar lo que quiero desaparecer 
y se me deforma el resto, pasando de ser un circulo a un óvalo  jajaja ni idea que hago mal.
En fin por esta vez zafé con la herramienta de forma (la segunda)  muchas gracias de todos modos Gerardo 
A continuación les dejo uno de los diseños que hice 

Saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

alex2040r dijo:


> no me sale  cuando borro se va moviendo de lugar lo que quiero desaparecer
> y se me deforma el resto, pasando de ser un circulo a un óvalo  jajaja ni idea que hago mal.
> En fin por esta vez zafé con la herramienta de forma (la segunda)  muchas gracias de todos modos Gerardo
> A continuación les dejo uno de los diseños que hice
> 
> Saludos



tambien puedes 
en herramienta, en  elipse y en sector circular y hay biene el angulo de  avertura del circulo.
una foto.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto los siguientes esquemas, saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR

gerardo tovar dijo:


> tambien puedes
> en herramienta, en  elipse y en sector circular y hay biene el angulo de  avertura del circulo.
> una foto.


Fue esa la herramienta que utilicé, no sabía como llamarle  cuando encontré un video tutorial.

¿Sabes cómo cambiarle el tamaño a las líneas de cota? Porque a veces no logro darles el largo adecuado en décimas y me gustaría modificarlo.


----------



## jorge morales

ottro asus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto los siguientes esquemas, me parecieron interesantes, a sus amables disposicion, saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema de audifonos con el tda2822 para guitarra, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

sigo recopilando mas esquemas a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

gracias por la iniciativa de tu parte mi estimado, fino y culto paisano, para que sigas con ese magnifico plan sigo adjuntando a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto otro esquema a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Dos mini-combo (Amplificador mas previo), Fender Mini Twin y  Marshal M52


----------



## chacarock

estan lindos los minicombos, lastima ese integrado raro que usan, no creo que los encuentre en mi ciudad. 

pero lindos lindos


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> estan lindos los minicombos, lastima ese integrado raro que usan, no creo que los encuentre en mi ciudad.
> 
> pero lindos lindos



Aquí dicen tenerlo: *Electrónica Liniers*


----------



## mariano22

Holaaa!!!
Antes que nada, agradezco por facilitar a todo el foro tan valiosa informacion y esquemas!! la verdad que son exelentes. Y estimo que lleguen a hacer muy felices a mis amigos y darme un buen dinero a mi  jaja

Tengo una consulta simple que hacerles!
 *Se pueden utilizar cajas plasticas para el ensable de algun pedal o deben de ser metalicas por la aislacion a radiofrecuencias? tengo entendido que deben ser metalicas pero he visto un par plasticas.

Gracias de antemano! Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo

mariano22 dijo:


> . . . Se pueden utilizar cajas plasticas para el ensable de algun pedal o deben de ser metalicas por la aislacion a radiofrecuencias? tengo entendido que deben ser metalicas pero he visto un par plasticas.
> 
> Gracias de antemano! Un saludo!



Sip.

Si eventualmente aparece algún zumbido se pueden blindar interiormente con papel de aluminio de cocina.


----------



## mariano22

Ah perfecto! Principalmente porque es menos trabajoso utilizar plastico antes que metal con las perforaciones y demas! 
Mi proyecto va a ser el Big Muff Pi para un amigo. Vamos a ver que tal funciona!

Ah y ya me acorde de la otra consulta que tenia (que no me acordaba para escribirla en el otro post)

Hay alguna manera de probar el circuito sin utilizar una guitarra? 

Muchisimas gracias Fogonazo por la respuesta! Mas que clara..

Saludos!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

mariano22 dijo:


> Ah perfecto! Principalmente porque es menos trabajoso utilizar plastico antes que metal con las perforaciones y demas!
> Mi proyecto va a ser el Big Muff Pi para un amigo. Vamos a ver que tal funciona!
> 
> Ah y ya me acorde de la otra consulta que tenia (que no me acordaba para escribirla en el otro post)
> 
> Hay alguna manera de probar el circuito sin utilizar una guitarra?
> 
> Muchisimas gracias Fogonazo por la respuesta! Mas que clara..
> 
> Saludos!



yo no tengo viola ni amplo pa probarlos!!!
tengo una excelente colección de MUFFES; unos 13, que yo mismo he diseñado de la pag de KIT RAE!!! la biblia de los mufes!!! los pruebo con grabaciones prestablecidas en mi compu y pongo la salida del pedal en la del equipo y hago un LOOP para probar si funciona debe distorcionar la canción que pongo o el pregrabado, los saco de los MP3 que ponen en muuchos foros de pruebas de pedales, salen como MP3 sin efecto, eso es lo que debes grabar, lo pasas a travéz del pedal y al encenderlo debe salir el efecto, lo escuchas en el equipo !! eso te dará una idea de como debería de sonar!! si hay buena ganancia, acertaste!!! si no se escucha mucho o muy bajito a revisar el PCB!!!

SUERTE!!!


----------



## chacarock

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí dicen tenerlo: *Electrónica Liniers*



raro, justamente en el buscador de esa pagina , busque el integrado y un par de sus reemplazos y no figuraban, buscare de nuevo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

excelentes aportes fogonazo, y si no hay remplazo directo, se podria adaptar otro c.i, como el tda7056, tba820 o hasta el lm386 en puente, bueno es una sugerencia, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

jorge morales dijo:


> excelentes aportes fogonazo, y si no hay remplazo directo, se podria adaptar otro c.i, como el tda7056, tba820 o hasta el lm386 en puente, bueno es una sugerencia, saludos



Gracias 

Yo encontré el IC en el mercado local como *KIA6213* sin la "*S*" del final


----------



## Edu5

Electronec dijo:


> En lugar de un pulsador como utilizan los originales, utilicé un pulsador tipo tamper que tenia por ahí, pe parecio mas cómodo de instalar pensando en el ángulo de trayectoria del pedal.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46037
> 
> 
> Saludos.




WoooW que bueno.... pero tengo unas dudas: 
    - Como haces el true bypass?
    - Las piezas como las has juntado? Supongo que soldándolas... hahahah... si es así como has hecho para que te quedara tan bien... bf... soy totalmente novato con esto... hahaha

Por cierto, muchas gracias Electronec por el diseño de la caja... llevaba tiempo buscando algo similar... Ahora voy a adaptarlo a mis necesidades.... hahaha 

Edu


----------



## Electronec

Edu5 dijo:


> - Como haces el true bypass?



En el post 209 lo tienes rodeado con un circulo rojo. Forma parte del esquema original.



Edu5 dijo:


> - Las piezas como las has juntado? Supongo que soldándolas...



Si te refieres a las piezas de la caja, están pegadas, son de plástico.

Gracias por el comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Yo encontré el IC en el mercado local como *KIA6213* sin la "*S*" del final




Mil gracias FOGONAZO  ya lo encontre en liniers, abrazo


----------



## sebasquier

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Se ve que eres principiante, también lo puedes realizar con un 3pdt de 9 pines con conección de in a masa tipo americano, bueno te digo lo siguiente todos los circuitos antíguos son mono!!!!!
> Todos los circuitos de este tipo se pueden implementar true by pass!!!
> Si lo quieres con interruptor de 6 patitas sin usar el molesto MILLENIUM!!! te digi con un monito para DOOMIES como hacerlo espero lo entiendas (este sistema lo abandoné en 1978!!!!), se realiza con un interruptor deslizable de esos que se encuentran en los parlantes baratos de compu o a veces se compran en casas de repuestos, si no idem con un 2pdt comercial o footswitch de 6 patitas sale idem; además tiene un filtro antipop; la entrada de fuente externa es con un plug normal mono; qué plug vas utilizar el tipo BOSS?
> Como notarás no pongo el broche de 9V para la pila, pa qué si uso fuente externa es un gasto inutil y además eso marea!!!:


Perdonen mi ignorancia pero mi circuito, adjuntado abajo, solo tiene IN y Out, no tiene IN + y -, Ni OUT +y-, Entonces el IN  y el OUT positivos serian el pad celeste cuadradito, i comparten el GND? Gracias

http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=6


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

sebasquier dijo:


> Perdonen mi ignorancia pero mi circuito, adjuntado abajo, solo tiene IN y Out, no tiene IN + y -, Ni OUT +y-, Entonces el IN  y el OUT positivos serian el pad celeste cuadradito, i comparten el GND? Gracias
> 
> http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=6



En todos los pedales se hace común la masa!


----------



## sebasquier

GENIAL! A empezar a armarlo, gracias por su respuesta!


----------



## gerardo tovar

un avance de mis tres pedales clonados gracias a godsavemetal por lo del sprint y electronec por el ce-2.
Por cierto amigo godsavemetal si me pudieras compartir el pcb del hm-3 porfavor.





aca una foto de las hojas listas para planchar mi ch-1, cs-3, y ce-2 y el ds-1 con el ta7136.
yen planes el ge-7 , ph-1r y mt-2.


----------



## Keithray

Hola a todos después de hacer el Fuzz Face Jimi Hendrix de Roger Mayer con los AC 128, suena de lujo, me he lanzado al London Fuzz con componentes recuperados y queriendo hacer pruebas con los AC 125, AC 176 y los Rusos GT 108B y V, tengo un pequeño problema que por mas que le doy vueltas y mido con el tester no soluciono, debo de estar muy espeso por la edad, no consigo adivinar cual es el polo positivo de del condensador de 0,047µf pues es ruso un K40y-9, lleva una especie de C con una flecha dentro, por más que he mirado en internet lo mas que he conseguido es que en la patilla donde va la marca "Inter Foil Power tube", enchufe de tubo, y en el otro "Outer foil To driver", al conductor.

A mi modo de entender el positivo es el Power tube, es así o estoy equivocado

Gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo

Keithray dijo:


> Hola a todos después de hacer el Fuzz Face Jimi Hendrix de Roger Mayer con los AC 128, suena de lujo, me he lanzado al London Fuzz con componentes recuperados y queriendo hacer pruebas con los AC 125, AC 176 y los Rusos GT 108B y V, tengo un pequeño problema que por mas que le doy vueltas y mido con el tester no soluciono, debo de estar muy espeso por la edad, no consigo adivinar cual es el polo positivo de del condensador de _*0,047µf *_pues es ruso un K40y-9, lleva una especie de C con una flecha dentro, por más que he mirado en internet lo mas que he conseguido es que en la patilla donde va la marca "Inter Foil Power tube", enchufe de tubo, y en el otro "Outer foil To driver", al conductor.
> 
> A mi modo de entender el positivo es el Power tube, es así o estoy equivocado
> 
> Gracias a todos



Ese capacitor seguramente es poliester o cerámico, *NO* posee polaridad, es indistinto conectarlo de una u otra forma.


----------



## Keithray

Gracias Fogonazo que haríamos los inútiles como yo sin ti, eso creía pero según el vendedor es electrolítico de las radios viejas del ejercito Ruso es metalico y en teoria de aceite con papel


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Ea descubriste el SANTO GRIAL para ponerle a una viola:
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSgrRWiRF8MHugn7-mgbuoV9dTrIbYwEaiMqfZv77zPg7EsRUA7

Son estos:
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQKiALc6i5BcdmDnjnncHcWCMX-Glv3PnIKSeTYDnxJ1f8WNY-V

No tienen polaridad, los pines en ambos lados tan aislados con vitrificado!!, son enrrollado en plata!!! increible claro pues si son de uso militar!!!
Super chico, tienes lo mejor de lo mejor!!!!


----------



## Keithray

Exacto son esos
Lo cual significa que el problema es que tengo que volver a repasar por no se que vez todas las conexiones y pistas
Muchisimas Gracias


----------



## GodSaveMetal

De repente te sea util esto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VP6ZIHXq6Yg#at=30

Ojalá te sirva!!!

SALUDOS desde PERÚ!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas esquemas a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas esquemas, a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

me parecieron interesantes estos esquemas, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

jorge morales dijo:


> me parecieron interesantes estos esquemas, a sus consideracion, saludos



Como siempre JORGE tremendo tus contribuciones, GRACIAS MIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas esquemas a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto otro esquema a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto otro esquema a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

me parece interesante esta informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a sus consideracion este esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## citoguitar

estan muy buenos los esquemas,  era lo que estaba buscando desde hace tiempo......  manos a la obra.........


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## citoguitar

Electronec dijo:


> Que tal muchachos.
> 
> Siguiendo un poco con el proyecto del pedal de Boss Hiper Metal HM-3, Post #141, les dejo el diseño del PCB y el detalle de los componentes que lo forman.
> 
> Saludos.



DIOS lo bendiga mucho varon.... gracias por el post del pedal... empezare a construirme uno...


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informaciòn, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola 
avances de mi boss ch-1 super chorus.


----------



## rubenchaco

Y por software?,  todos los efectos que quieran y para colmo gratis.









*Rakarrack*


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

rubenchaco, siempre he pensado que es una exelente idea pero he tenido muy malas experiencias con programas similares, sobretodo por la latencia que genera la pc, has probado personalmente ese sorft?
no estaria masl hablar de pc's dedicadas a esto, sus caracteristicas y metodos para usarlas como efectos, otro problema que le veo es la facilidad para hacer modificaciones al efecto...


----------



## rubenchaco

No soy experto en guitarra, es mas, no toco ningún instrumento. Mi hijo esta aprendiendo a tocar y es por eso que le instale dicho software a la compu. De todos modos te puedo decir que funciona tal cual como lo ves en el video, además el software es gratuito, probalo y si no te gusta desintalalo. Tiene todos los efectos o en su defecto podes crear el que mas te guste,  te podes grabar y afinar la guitarra.

No soy experto en guitarra, es mas, no toco ningún instrumento. Mi hijo esta aprendiendo a tocar y es por eso que le instale dicho software a la compu. De todos modos te puedo decir que funciona tal cual como lo ves en el video, además el software es gratuito, probalo y si no te gusta desintalalo. Tiene todos los efectos o en su defecto podes crear el que mas te guste,  te podes grabar y afinar la guitarra.



http://tutorialescodigoabierto.es/2012/linux/rakarrack-procesador-multiefectos-de-audio-para-linux/


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Hola
> avances de mi boss ch-1 super chorus.
> 
> http://u.jimdo.com/www45/o/s71150e61d37d6c2d/img/iacccdf21dbcf8bdd/1366219481/std/image.jpg
> 
> http://u.jimdo.com/www45/o/s71150e61d37d6c2d/img/iaf954d31971048dd/1366219551/std/image.jpg



Qué buena gerardo!! lo vas a aser estilo BOSS como ELECTRONEC??? ese le tengo el ojo hace rato, con el CE-5, CE-3 y CE-2 BUENA ahí; has visto el DIMENTION C pero con perillas no con interruptores???? también le apunto!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

je je ruben, resulta que yo tampoco toco ningun instrumento, pero estoy algo metido en el medio, claro que lo probare, no estoy desmereciendo tu aporte solo pregunto tu experiencia y doy la mia, hace tiempo estoy acariciando la idea de dedicar una pc "pequeña" para etos efectos...


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas imformacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, sobre el tema saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

aca unas fotos de mi pedal     super chorus de boss :babear:

antes que nada agradecer a godsavemetal y electronec por la inspiracion y sus aportes para poder concluir mi trabajo.

enserio muchas gracias.  
 ya quedo y al escucharlo quede en 

:buenpost:

      (no es por nada pero me encanto el pedal y enserio gracias electronec y godsavemetal, gracias amigos)


GRACIAS FORO Y AMIGOS....


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Bien Gerardo, qué bien, te falta namas la caja tipo BOSS como lo hace ELECTRONEC y listo tienes el CLON EXACTO!!! ese lo tengo en cola!!!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola 
amigos del foro.
Alguien tendrán algunas mod para el ch-1 super chorus de boss?

gracias.
saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

paisano eche ud. una visitada a esta direccion, y a lo mejor encuentra ud lo que necesita, saludos.http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/s/guitar-effect-schematics.php
ha se me olvidaba dejo mas informacion  interesante a sus amables disposicion.


----------



## viru3

Buenas tardes, arme este pedal octavador y le realice algunas modificaciones para conseguir el sonido que pretendia, pero el problema es que el sonido no tiene duracion al dejar de tocar (sustain o echo)
aclaro que no soy un entendido sino mas bien un novato. espero alguien pueda darme una ayuda para solucionar este tema.
Gracias


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, Dios los bendiga, saludos


----------



## hackerpro

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los diagramas de la primer página a veces no se ven, en este archivo están todos comprimidos.




disculpa pero los capasitores a que voltaje ban es que apenas me estoy iniciando en la electronica


----------



## Fogonazo

hackerpro dijo:


> disculpa pero los capasitores a que voltaje ban es que apenas me estoy iniciando en la electronica



Casi todos los esquema te funcionaran *perfecto* con capacitores para 16V


----------



## hackerpro

Fogonazo dijo:


> Casi todos los esquema te funcionaran *perfecto* con capacitores para 16V



ok amigo gracias lo que pasa es que estoy armando un amplificador para audifonos con un 2822 de 16 pines y un distor con 2n2222 pero no se que capasitores usar


----------



## Fogonazo

hackerpro dijo:


> ok amigo gracias lo que pasa es que estoy armando un amplificador para audifonos con un 2822 de 16 pines y un distor con 2n2222 pero no se que capasitores usar



Y yo pregunto, ¿ No hubiera sido mas fácil comentar desde un principio que cosa deseas hacer ? 

_*"La calidad y precisión de las respuestas es directamente proporcional a la calidad y precisión de las preguntas"*_


----------



## GodSaveMetal

hackerpro dijo:


> ok amigo gracias lo que pasa es que estoy armando un amplificador para audifonos con un 2822 de 16 pines y un distor con 2n2222 pero no se que capasitores usar



Si tuvieras la amabilidad de postear tus eschems, sería de provecho no solo para tí sino para el resto de nosotros; de paso te podemos dar una mano los que conocemos algo del asunto; si ves mis posteos tengo realizados muchos pedales y equipo electrónico te podría dar una mano, no crees????


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## gadea

Bueno quiero decirles que muy buen trabajo el que an echo eeeeh muy buena colección de esquemas una pregunta alguien tendrá el diagrama de un pedal auto-wah???? De ante mano muchas grasias


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gadea dijo:


> Bueno quiero decirles que muy buen trabajo el que an echo eeeeh muy buena colección de esquemas una pregunta alguien tendrá el diagrama de un pedal auto-wah???? De ante mano muchas grasias



Busca el MXR envelope filter hay muchisima en SAN GOOGLE!!!!!!!!!!!! y acá creo haberlo visto!! cosa de repasar todooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## gadea

Muchas gra*C*ias lo buscare en google y repasar todoooooooo.....??? Jajajajaja creo que me *LL*ievara algo de tiempo pero lo tendré que hacer gracias


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas esquemas a sus consideracion, Dios los bendiga, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, Dios los bendiga, saludos


----------



## gadea

Bueno amigo godsabemetal encontre much*A* informacion sobre ese pedal y en muchos foros dicen  que no func*tiC*iona y lei aca en el foro tambien y tambien comentan eso mismo que no funciona y mejor me desidi a armar el snow white auto-wah que supuestamente ese funciona y ala perfeccion a *-*iver si en estos dias subo el diagrama es*.*que a*H*orita estoy en mi celular y no puedo jajajajaja sale


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gadea dijo:


> Bueno amigo godsabemetal encontre much informacion sobre ese pedal y en muchos foros dicen  que no functiona y lei aca en el foro tambien y tambien comentan eso mismo que no funciona y mejor me desidi a armar el snow white auto-wah que supuestamente ese funciona y ala perfeccion aver si en estos dias subo el diagrama esque aorita estoy en mi celular y no puedo jajajajaja sale



A ver a ver, a cual te refieres al MXR envelope Filter, yo lo tengo hecho y a mí sí me funciona!!!!, de todas formas, suerteeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gadea

pues todos modos ya *C*ompre todo para el show white a*H*ora pues lo *H*are a*-*ver *QU*e pasa y ya *QU*e dices *QU*e a*-*ti si te funciono *POR QUE* no *S*ubes el diagrama y a*-*ver si me animo también a *H*acerlo jajajajajaja sale


----------



## Fogonazo

gadea dijo:


> Muchas gra*C*ias lo buscare en google y repasar todoooooooo.....??? Jajajajaja creo que me *LL*ievara algo de tiempo pero lo tendré que hacer gracias





gadea dijo:


> Bueno amigo godsabemetal encontre much*A* informacion sobre ese pedal y en muchos foros dicen  que no func*tiC*iona y lei aca en el foro tambien y tambien comentan eso mismo que no funciona y mejor me desidi a armar el snow white auto-wah que supuestamente ese funciona y ala perfeccion a *-*iver si en estos dias subo el diagrama es*.*que a*H*orita estoy en mi celular y no puedo jajajajaja sale





gadea dijo:


> pues todos modos ya *C*ompre todo para el show white a*H*ora pues lo *H*are a*-*ver *QU*e pasa y ya *QU*e dices *QU*e a*-*ti si te funciono *POR QUE* no *S*ubes el diagrama y a*-*ver si me animo también a *H*acerlo jajajajajaja sale



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gadea dijo:


> Pues, de todos modos ya compre todo para el show white, ahora pues lo hare a ver que pasa. Y ya que dices que a ti sí te funcionó, ¿Porque no subes el diagrama y a ver si me animo también a hacerlo? jajajajajaja sale



Es el mismo que debes tener!!!! es el que circula por la INTERNET!!! algo debes haber hecho mal, seguro el 3dpt ahí la mayoría flaquéa!!! 

Suerte con el SNOW WHITE!


----------



## gadea

Bueno cuando acave el SNOW WHITE aver so me armo tambien ese a y el 3dpdt yo no lo utilizo yo utilizo el dpdt de boss me gusta mas 

Y amigo fogonazo disculpeme tiene mucha razon de hoy en adelante revisare mucho mi ortografia grasias


----------



## jorge morales

Adjunto a sus amables consideración, Dios los bendiga; saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas rusos, asi como la direccion de donde provienen, usando el traductor, explican las caracteristicas propias de los esquemas, saludos , Dios los bendiga. http://www.diagram.com.ua/list/audio/distorition.shtml


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjnto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jorge:
Sería muy bueno que comentes en tus aportes el nombre del efecto/amplificador que has proporcionado, por que de esa manera aparecería en el buscador cuando alguien consulte por alguno en particular. Tal como está ahora, es muy complicado buscar algun efecto en especial, ya que hay que ver los "nombres de las imágenes" (que a veces dan alguna idea de que se trata) o bien hay que ver cada imagen por que el nombre suele estar impreso en la misma.

Esto no es una crítica ni mucho menos, pero dado que has aportado tantísimos circuitos para guitarra eléctrica es una pena que sea tan difícil rastrear alguno en particular.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto un preamplificador para guitarra, muy completo saludos


----------



## chacarock

me gusto el pequeñin Jorge, mil gracias


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas: sustain, vibrato, inversor de fase, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Algunas fotos del _*previo*_ que publicó Jorge.




​


----------



## chacarock

buenisimo fogo, este podria ir en formato pedal verdad? digo, no tendria problemas de impedancia con las entradas de cabezales o combos, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas esquemas, booster con su pcb,faseador carlin, compresor con su pcb, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto  estos esquemas, como overdrive, tremolo,faseador,q-triper, control de tonos, distorcionador, overdrive, y un booster con el bs170, saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas esquemas:fet buffer, fuzz factory, ecualizador de 6 bandas, potion con placa y diagrama, driver con control de tonos, Jesucristo los ama, saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola amigos

estoy buscando algún IC amplificador que funcione con una batería de 3.7 volt (como las bocinas de los celulares) para una guitarra, si alguien me pueda ayudar.

encontré unos de montaje superficial pero son a 5 volt.



gracias de antemano.


----------



## Helminto G.

buscate el litle gem,  quizá te sirva poco hay para ese voltaje mas terde te paso la hoja de datos de un ampli "D" para celular


----------



## gerardo tovar

Helminto G. dijo:


> buscate el litle gem,  quizá te sirva poco hay para ese voltaje mas terde te paso la hoja de datos de un ampli "D" para celular



estaria bien ese ampli "D".
Gracias amigo Helminto G.


aprovecho para subir el avance de mi clon mt-2 de boss. 

saludos.


----------



## frpobletr3s

Déjenme decirles que acabo de conocer el foro y lei desde la primera pagina hasta acá y me parece que es increíble toda la info que hay. No se absolutamente nada de electrónica, pero empezaré desde cero. Bajé unos tutoriales de Youtube donde explican cada componente y sus funciones dentro de un circuito, por lo que espero tener la cabeza para entender todo e intentar construir alguno de los pedales que acá se exponen. 
Soy de Santiago de Chile y supongo que acá existen los componentes necesarios para armar los pedales. Me compraré las herramientas necesarias por mientras. Con lo de las PCB me complico un poco, pero creo que revisando material me familiarizaré con los términos. Me recomiendan algún pedal sencillo y económico para comenzar? Da lo mismo si es una distorsión u otro efecto. 
Saludos a todos


----------



## Helminto G.

aca esta ek integrado clase "D" no es gran cosa y quiza ni les interese pero es de celular, como mas de uno ha pedido, con la bocina apropiada suena decente
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP2990-D.PDF


----------



## GodSaveMetal

gerardo tovar dijo:


> estaria bien ese ampli "D".
> Gracias amigo Helminto G.
> 
> 
> aprovecho para subir el avance de mi clon mt-2 de boss.
> 
> saludos.



Como lo vas a ser???
 potes de eje separado?? o potes separados ?? yo lo voy a ser con ejes separados ya terminé el PCB:


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto efectos rusos, adrenaline-2, grunge, tube monster,tomato pream (interesante el doblador de tension), distorcionador, a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## Selkir

La verdad que me resulta muy interesante el multiplicador de tensión. ¿Por cuanto multiplica la tensión de entrada, puede que sea por 8?


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:


> La verdad que me resulta muy interesante el multiplicador de tensión. ¿*Por cuanto multiplica la tensión de entrada*, puede que sea por 8?



Eso depende del multiplicador que emplees, puede ser desde 2 a ¿ xx ?.
El de la imagen parece ser un doble "Triplicador". 


Para mirar: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/alimentacion-valvulares-50643/


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas esquemas, q triper, pream valvular, minibooster, miniamplificador con el tpa2001d1, distorcionador con el lm308n,tone driver. Saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas circuitos de efectos fuzz, saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas, thunderdrive, tremolo, rattler, inducer hibrido, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema blackcat


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esto montajes diefet version 1 y 2, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas de preamplificadores para guitarra, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## tinchoball

Muy buen aporte fogonazo, muy completo! 
quiero realizar las dos distorciones que adjunto pero me cruce con varias dudas:
El primer circuito es este

*MARSHALL BLUEBREAKER *

Lista de Componentes 

Esta distorsión es muy simple y muy versátil. Utiliza cuatro diodos en serie/paralelo para el recorte de la señal y un operacional dual (TL072) para amplificar la señal. 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores: 
0.01uf x 3 
0.1uf x 4 
47pf 

Electrolíticos: 
100uf 

Semiconductores: 
Diodo 1N4001 
Diodos 1N4148 x 4 
Operacional dual (TL072 u otro de la serie) 

Resistencias 
2.2M 
1M x 2 
47k x 2 
33k 
27k 
10k 
6.8k x 2 
220k 
1k 

Potenciómetros: 
25k log 
100k log 
100k lin 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 Jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de batería 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático 
y mirando bien el diagrama no entiendo donde va conectada la llave inversora doble de pulsador. Por lo que entendi el jack que esta conectado al negativo de la bateria es estereo y el de salida es mono, corregime si esta incorrecto. el potenciometro de 100k lineal es el que se encuentra en la salida del TL072 o el que se encuentra en la salida ?

El otro pedal que voy a realizar es el 

*FOXY LADY (GUILD) *

Lista de Componentes 

Este circuito corresponde a la versión del Foxie Lady de tres potenciómetros y no es más que una copia del Big Muff Pi con los valores de los componentes cambiados. Aparentemente Electro Harmonix (los fabricantes del Big Muff) fueron los que comenzaron a fabricar este pedal por contrato para Guild antes de que ellos comenzaran ha hacerlo por cuenta propia (es por eso que se explica la semejanza y que algunos Foxie lady's viejos tengan las siglas EH marcadas en una esquina del circuito) 

De todos modos suena distinto a un Big Muff y se pueden hacer muy buenos clones usando transistores BC109C y BC549C 

Lista de Componentes: 

Condensadores: 
0.047uf 
0.12uf x 7 
470pf x 2 
4nf 
0.1uf 

Electrolíticos 
100uf 

Semiconductores: 
5 diodos (1N4001, 1N4148, 1N914-silicio-; 1N34A u otro germanio) 
4 transistores NPN 2N3904, 2N5088, etc u algun germanio 

Resistencias 
7.5k x 2 
470k x 3 
100k x 4 
100 x 3 
12k x 4 
4.2k 
33k x 3 
390k 
3.3k 

Potenciómetros 
100k log x 2 (sustain y volumen) 
100k lin (tono, es el que esta antes de ultimo transistor) 

Lo usual: 
1 llave inversora doble de pulsador 
2 jacks de 6.5mm (uno stereo y otro mono) 
Clip de bateria 
Jack de transformador 

Diagrama Esquemático 

la primer duda es la misma de antes, donde va conectada la llave inversora doble de pulsador. el potenciometro sustain es igual que un potenciometro log comun? o tiene que ser precisamente ese? y en el diagrama, cual es cada uno ?

Muchisimas gracias de ante mano


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Esperando aclarar tus dudas, ayudé a un amigo a hacer su BLUES BREAKER que le quedó de maravillas, lástima mis archivos se borraron por un virus, tuve que rehacer todo de nuevo y mejorar el impreso, espero te ayude lo que voy a publicar en LAY, el pedal como quedó al final, la pegatina de encima fué a gusto del cliente y del FOXY LADY basicamente es un BIG MUFF PI de la 1ª versión, buenísimo pedal muy FUZZERO, el BLUES es de poca ganancia y poco sustain, El FOXY es FUZZ al tipo JIMMY HENDRIX con harto sustain.
Los potes del FOXY todos son o LOG o LIN; tengo los 10 muffes más vendidos y raros hechos por mí, además de unos 3 de distintas hechuras, en total poseo 13 muffes, todos son diferentes, adoro los MUFF!!!

GÓCENLOS!!!


----------



## tinchoball

GodSaveMetal millones de gracias por adjuntarme el pcb! me facilitaron muchisimo el armado! si lo tenes a mano me pasarias el artwork de este pcb asi veo mejor las pistas y ya me pongo a armarlo, y si puede ser y lo tenes a mano al pcb y artwork del foxy lady me vendria perfecto, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE y te felicito por tus circuitos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

tinchoball dijo:


> GodSaveMetal millones de gracias por adjuntarme el pcb! me facilitaron muchisimo el armado! si lo tenes a mano me pasarias el artwork de este pcb asi veo mejor las pistas y ya me pongo a armarlo, y si puede ser y lo tenes a mano al pcb y artwork del foxy lady me vendria perfecto, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE y te felicito por tus circuitos



Ahí va el PCB, de los dos circuitos el BLUES y el stomp; el BLUES es 7cm ancho x5cm alto y su stomp es 4,5cm altox2cm ancho; espero te sirva, yo los hago por el método de la plancha toner en GLOSSI gratis!!! pero ten la libertad de utilizar el método de transferencia que sea de tu agrado.
El FOXY nunca lo armé, suerte!!!!!!!


----------



## tinchoball

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, tengo encargado un amplificador bastante simple pero con varias entradas las cuales debo mezclar, etc, etc..
> 
> basicamente tendra utilidad para una guitarra electrica y un par de microfonos..
> .



Podrias publicar que circuito se utiliza para convertir 3 señales, en este caso, en una sola y asi poder reproducir las 3 señales en un solo amplificador, muchas gracias


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este distorcionador con el bs170, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de un faseador, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este informacion de dos circuitos efecto fuzz. saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de efecto tremolo, saludos


----------



## tinchoball

GodSaveMetal se puede hacer con una llave inversora de 6 pines ? Es la que encontre en las casas de electronica, la de 9 no consigo


----------



## GodSaveMetal

tinchoball dijo:


> GodSaveMetal se puede hacer con una llave inversora de 6 pines ? Es la que encontre en las casas de electronica, la de 9 no consigo



A ver a ver qué cosas deseas hacer un footswitch??? yo actualmente utilizo dos stomps miniaturas de 6 pines las junto y hago un 3pdt eso es lo que deseas hacer???

Lo último que hice fué esto:






espero sea de tu agrado!


----------



## tinchoball

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> A ver a ver qué cosas deseas hacer un footswitch??? yo actualmente utilizo dos stomps miniaturas de 6 pines las junto y hago un 3pdt eso es lo que deseas hacer???
> 
> Lo último que hice fué esto:
> http://imageshack.us/a/img703/2327/totalensamblado1.jpg
> 
> espero sea de tu agrado!



lo que deseo hacer es la distorcion blues breaker que publicaste anteriormente y esta es la llave que consegui, la pedi como llave inversora doble de pulsador y cuando dije que era de 9 pines me dijieron que nunca vieron una igual


----------



## GodSaveMetal

tinchoball dijo:


> lo que deseo hacer es la distorcion blues breaker que publicaste anteriormente y esta es la llave que consegui, la pedi como llave inversora doble de pulsador y cuando dije que era de 9 pines me dijieron que nunca vieron una igual



Antes de comprarla debiste preguntar, eso creo que es sin retencion y no te va servir para nada!!!!
Es esto lo que debiste pedir, ya que tienes facilidades de importar, acá no existe esa facilidad!!!
Si no tienes permisos de aduana o no eres una empresa, no te permiten importar te lo decomisan!!!

Es esto lo que has debido de pedir, son unos idiotas los que te han dicho que no existe CHINA los hace por billones!!!!






Espero te sirva de ahora en adelante como guía. 

SUERTE!


----------



## tinchoball

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Antes de comprarla debiste preguntar, eso creo que es sin retencion y no te va servir para nada!!!!
> Es esto lo que debiste pedir, ya que tienes facilidades de importar, acá no existe esa facilidad!!!
> Si no tienes permisos de aduana o no eres una empresa, no te permiten importar te lo decomisan!!!
> 
> Es esto lo que has debido de pedir, son unos idiotas los que te han dicho que no existe CHINA los hace por billones!!!!
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii39/diyeffect/3DPT.jpg
> 
> Espero te sirva de ahora en adelante como guía.
> 
> SUERTE!



 tenia pensado probarlo hoy a las 6 de la tarde  se puede reemplazar por cables para probar el pedal y si funciona pedir varios en china? y como es el nombre para buscarlo en dealextreme? talvez se pueda reemplazar por algun circuito y poner un microswitch o algo por el estilo.
todas las llaves de las fotos que publicas en el tema, las pediste en china?


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de un chorus, asi tambien la direccion de la pagina en internet, saludos http://www.turretboard.org/


----------



## GodSaveMetal

tinchoball dijo:


> tenia pensado probarlo hoy a las 6 de la tarde  se puede reemplazar por cables para probar el pedal y si funciona pedir varios en china? y como es el nombre para buscarlo en dealextreme? talvez se pueda reemplazar por algun circuito y poner un microswitch o algo por el estilo.
> todas las llaves de las fotos que publicas en el tema, las pediste en china?



Como te insisto ese 3pdt CHINA BLUE que te pongo en las fotos recientes no lo puedo pedir a CHINA en mi país solo los que tienen permiso de importación lo deberían traer, la cosa es que no ven que sea COMERCIAL los muy idiotas!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es una pena que se actúe selectivamente así en mi país, yo tuve que adaptar dos switches pequeños de esos para computadoras y ponerlo dentro de un arrancador de automovil para así terminar teniendo esto:














Tengo dos versiones una V.7.0 y la más pequeña es la V.8.0 del 3pdt MADE IN PERÚ!! 





Las dos versiones parten del arrancador de auto; poseen 9 pines como el importado y actúan de igual manera, o sea true BY PASS. 

SUERTE con el tuyo!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto un efecto reverbrador junto con una prueba de audio, el ci HT8970, este montaje es de origen ruso, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto un efecto reverbrador junto con una prueba de audio, el ci HT8970, este montaje es de origen ruso, saludos



El HT8970 es de la HOLTEK catalogada como VOICE ECHO, tiene una RAM interna de 20Kbits; el PT2399 es pin a pin idéntico este es de la PRINCETON TECHNOLOGY Corp. CHINA, catalogado como ECHO PROCESSOR; tiene una RAM interna de 44 Kbits; creo que son intercambiables tendré que realizar pruebas, lo pongo en mi laaarga lista de must have to prove!! o sea que de todas maneras ta interesante y lo debo de probar!; ojito ambos son TECNOLOGÍAS CMOS extremadamente delicados con la estática en aquellos lugares en donde exista debe manipularse con sumo cuidado; puede dañar el IC si se manosea demasiado, usar guantes o un anillo anti estático en la muñeca.

Gracias JORGE; sigue rebuscando en todos los idiomas man eres el más prolífico de los contribuyentes en layouts, PCB, schems que existe en este topic, no desmayes en tu afan; te lo agradecemos muchos, soy un ferviente admirador tuyo; nunca te detengas; millones de gracias!!

Al menos puse mi granito de arena para los que lo quieren realizar, pueden utilizar indistintamente ambos ICs son exactos PIN A PIN!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Gracias JORGE; sigue rebuscando en todos los idiomas man eres el más prolífico de los contribuyentes en layouts, PCB, schems que existe en este topic, no desmayes en tu afan; te lo agradecemos muchos, soy un ferviente admirador tuyo; nunca te detengas; millones de gracias!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas distorcionador y un wha-wha de origen thailandes, saludos; mientras el Señor lo permita con todo gusto sigo buscando y rebuscando esquemas y montajes para mis estimados y amados amigos de este foro, Jesucristo los ama...


----------



## tinchoball

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3pcs-9-Pin-...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=300981390213& GodSaveMetal este 3dpt sirve para el pedal no? pregunto por experiencias vividas jajajajaja


----------



## GodSaveMetal

tinchoball dijo:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3pcs-9-Pin-...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=300981390213& GodSaveMetal este 3dpt sirve para el pedal no? pregunto por experiencias vividas jajajajaja



vaya al fin el CHINA BLUE!!!!! escoge la mejor oferta y menor recargo por envío siempre la mayor cantidad los CHINOS te venden a mejor precio y descuento, entra a su pag principal talvez mejora las ofertas jajaja!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema con el lm386 octave distortion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquemas, distorcionador, fuzz, marshall bluesbreaker (modif), saludos


----------



## KIRITO

Distorcion Pasiva


----------



## tinchoball

GodSaveMetal el 3dtp se podria reemplazar por una de 6 pines y eliminar la parte del led ? Basiaente que solamente haya distorcion sin indicacion ? Porque consegui una llave armonic pero sale $100 y es muy cara para esto, pero consegui una de $38 de 6 pines, y como 3 pines de esa llave se usan para el led pensaba rn eliminarlo


----------



## GodSaveMetal

tinchoball dijo:


> GodSaveMetal el 3dtp se podria reemplazar por una de 6 pines y eliminar la parte del led ? Basiaente que solamente haya distorcion sin indicacion ? Porque consegui una llave armonic pero sale $100 y es muy cara para esto, pero consegui una de $38 de 6 pines, y como 3 pines de esa llave se usan para el led pensaba rn eliminarlo



Tas seguro que es de 6 pins con retención??? tienes un polímetro a la mano??? cerciórate de que los pines centrales sea común y los lados se alternen al presionar un lado con centro y depresionar el otro lado con el centro lo entiendes o necesitas unos monitos jajajaja o una guía pa principiantes????

yo he utilizado hace muchísimos años un 6 pines pero a presión horizontal de ese me hablas es este a ver, por ahí puse un archivo, no me dejan subirlo con filtro antipop con pulsadores o 2dpt con retención; sí se puede utilizar el LED!!:


----------



## tinchoball

http://img1.mlstatic.com/switch-pul...to-excelente-calidad_MLA-O-112549797_4910.jpg es esa llave, que conste que pregunto porque me dijiste que tenia que preguntar antes de comprar para no gastar plata inecesariamente, disculpa las molestias


----------



## GodSaveMetal

tinchoball dijo:


> http://img1.mlstatic.com/switch-pul...to-excelente-calidad_MLA-O-112549797_4910.jpg es esa llave, que conste que pregunto porque me dijiste que tenia que preguntar antes de comprar para no gastar plata inecesariamente, disculpa las molestias



No es molestia muchacho a ver si te hago un monito para neófitos y no mueras en el intento jejjeeeeee sipi esas llaves son 2pdt con retención espero?? pero en fin sirven para un efecto, es el primero no?? lo digo por tus preguntas, siempre ayudo a mis principiantes y te acojo como uno de ellos hasta ver tu producto final; esperame una media hora, tengo que atender a otros de mis alumnos en diversos foros ya regreso no te me vayas!!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

El sistema con 2pdt con lo que tienes y DCIN tipo BOSS lo hacía así pero con tu 2pdt a ver si lo entiendes:






Espero te sea de mucha ayuda!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion brass blender, acoustic 360 bass head, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema mini amplificador con el lm386, utiliza bs170 como preamplificador, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto este esquema mini amplificador con el lm386, utiliza bs170 como preamplificador, saludos



Ver el archivo adjunto 99921​
   Source del FET sin conexión en CC


----------



## tinchoball

GodSaveMetal el capacitor de 10nF que esta en paralelo al led se puede reemplazar por uno de 100nF?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

tinchoball dijo:


> GodSaveMetal el capacitor de 10nF que esta en paralelo al led se puede reemplazar por uno de 100nF?



Has visto bien??? es de 10uF/16V!!!! electrolítico !!! se puede poner 22uF o 47uF es para retrazar el encendido del LED y no haga POP supuestamente!
Puedes poner de 25V o 35V depende tu presupuesto y lo que tenga el vendedor, mayormente te van a decir que no existe, son unos tarados mentales, sí existe el valor de 10uF/16V es standard!!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este mini aplificador para guitarra con el lm386 y con el bs170 como preamplificador, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de un overdrive, saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto esta informacion de un overdrive, saludos



Si alguien tiene este pedal puede enviar fotos de las tripas y el PCB completo?

por favor!! alguien......se les a gradecerá y podré publicar la ingeniería inversa


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion, over drive blakcat, ring modulador 4 en 1, esquemas de efecto tremolo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de tremulus lune, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion distorcionador,ultimate fuz con transistores de germanio, saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquemas de bi-tremolo con placa, tremolo con placa y esquema;  tremolo sencillo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto la siguiente informacion de un metalzone y un wah-wah, saludos


----------



## Alempa

Hola, estoy queriendo armarme mis propios pedales para guitarra ya que me gusta la electrónica y la música, entonces estoy comenzando a andar por estos pagos jajaja Lo que me surgió de duda, es ¿qué determina la calidad de sonido de los efectos? Por ejemplo, una distorsión. ¿Es el armado del circuito en si o la calidad de los componentes? Porque cuando voy a comprar a una casa de electrónica los componentes no me pongo a seleccionar una marca de cada uno o algo por el estilo  jajajaja espero que me sepan resolver la duda y aconsejarme en todo esto  ¡Desde ya muchas gracias a todos los que quieran aportar algo!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion del uni-vibe (vibrato-chorus) saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto la siguiente informacion, ibanez ts808,tube screamer,clay jones overdrive,vox 1904 wh-wha, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta direccion de internet, en ingles, sobre el famoso big muff y sus diferentes versiones, que lo disfruten, saludos.  http://www.bigmuffpage.com/Big_Muff_Pi_versions_schematics_part1.html


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Alempa dijo:


> Hola, estoy queriendo armarme mis propios pedales para guitarra ya que me gusta la electrónica y la música, entonces estoy comenzando a andar por estos pagos jajaja Lo que me surgió de duda, es ¿qué determina la calidad de sonido de los efectos? Por ejemplo, una distorsión. ¿Es el armado del circuito en si o la calidad de los componentes? Porque cuando voy a comprar a una casa de electrónica los componentes no me pongo a seleccionar una marca de cada uno o algo por el estilo  jajajaja espero que me sepan resolver la duda y aconsejarme en todo esto  ¡Desde ya muchas gracias a todos los que quieran aportar algo!


Hola muchacho veo que eres de ARGENTINA, saludos a la tierra del tango!!!

Yo soy de PERÚ y me he armado algunos de los más destacados circuitos de este y otros foros, los de ELECTRONEC son la tapa; si eres principiante, debes empezar por tener un pequeño taller con herramientas indispensables:

*PRIMERO:* no solo un cautil de 30W o un poco de soldadura y resina, debes tener un multímetro, de esos para medir hfe o ganancias de los transistores como mínimo; si tiene para medir capacitores, resistencias; amperaje y voltaje , mejor que mejor; además de tu juego de desarmadores, grandes y pequeños; pinzas; alicates de corte y pelacables, y un par de taladros uno grande para los agujeros de tus cajas+uno pequeño para las mechas de 1mm o menos para los PCB; esto es lo básico indispensable para ser tus pedales.

Si ya los tienes te felicito, si falta alguno consulta nomás, te puedo guiar.

*SEGUNDO:* sabes leer circuitos??, diferenciar componentes; leer los anillos en las resistencias?? los valores en los condensadores, pF, nF y uF??? sabes buscar los datasheets de los semiconductores?? diodos, transistores, FETs, e ICs??? conoces sus equivalentes???

si la respuesta es sí, tas en el grupies de medio!!! jejejeeeeee

*TERCERO:* conoces como hacer tu PCB???
Aparte de este temario en este foro sabes de donde adquirir circuitos con PCB???
Si quieres hacer un IMPRESO y solo tienes el esquema sabes hacer el PCB basado en dicho esquema???
Sabes utilizar programas para diseño; hay varios y son gratis!!!!

Si la respuesta es sí, tons tas entre los avanzados!!! ejejeeeee no toy ahí recién toy aprendiendo a usar programas de diseño y créeme es todo un mundo de emociones y grandes satisfacciones, aún estoy copiando lo que encuentro y modificando solo donde sé que se puede hacer, gracias al apoyo de muchos acá; FOGONASO; ELECTRONEC es solo por mencionarte algunos.

Sobre los componentes encuentra el circuito o fotos del original y mira lo de los condensadores específicamente, ellos markan; para mí; el camino a seguir si los sabes diferenciar adelante; si o a ver en qué te puedo ayudar!!!

Disculpa la perorata pero como no nos conocemos deseo guiarte y necesito un punto de partida!!! GRACIAS por tu interés; el mundo del DIYer donde deseas entrar es INMENSO!!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto la siguiente informacion skippy(tremolo) con pcb, esquema roger mayer voodoo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion sobre el funky wah, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion dod 250 overdrive, color sound one knob fuzz, dan armstrong blue clipper, green ringer, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas de fender studio, dan armstrong, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion distorcionador, clon 855, chorus, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas de diferentes efectos tremolos, saludos


----------



## maranathavictoria

disculpen mi ignorancia sobre el tema ,un cliente me ha pedido la construccion de un efecto para guitarra que posea 1-distorsion
                          2-chorum
                          3-delay,
este pedal debe ser analogo segun lo expresado por el cliente,mi consulta es si existe algun circuito que cumpla con las caracteristicas mencionadas,desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

maranathavictoria dijo:


> disculpen mi ignorancia sobre el tema ,un cliente me ha pedido la construccion de un efecto para guitarra que posea 1-distorsion
> 2-chorum
> 3-delay,
> este pedal debe ser analogo segun lo expresado por el cliente,mi consulta es si existe algun circuito que cumpla con las caracteristicas mencionadas,desde ya muchas gracias.



Fácil une una disto de un solo pote; un delay simple y un chorusito, listo tienes los tres en uno!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen amigos, encontre el diagrama del efecto fuzz y se ve sencillo :






Mi duda es saber porque la bateria se debe conectar al jack de entrada???
O debo unir todas las GND con el menos de la bateria y lyego esto al jack de la guitarra???

Si alguien pudiera explicarme esto, estaria muy agradecido.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Esto ya fue comentado y en mas de una oportunidad, el jack de entrada es "Estéreo" pero el "Plug" es mono, es decir donde el jack posee el contacto para otro canal el plug posee el cuerpo de de la conexión de GND.
La batería se conecta al jack, cuando se inserta el plug, el cuerpo de este conecta la batería a GND y enciende el circuito.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpen amigos, encontre el diagrama del efecto fuzz y se ve sencillo :
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/p480x480/1482804_557097767699713_1648032136_n.jpg
> 
> Mi duda es saber porque la bateria se debe conectar al jack de entrada???
> O debo unir todas las GND con el menos de la bateria y lyego esto al jack de la guitarra???
> 
> Si alguien pudiera explicarme esto, estaria muy agradecido.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Yo ya no utilizo conector stereo en ninguno de mis pedales, ni brochecito para 9V; porqué?? si voy a utilizarlo con fuente externa en una cadena de pedales!!! es un gasto por demás inutil de los inútiles, me han dao la razón muchísimos guitarristas!! o tu cargas un ciento de baterias en un concierto en vivo?? yo ya dejé de hacer eso desde 1980!

Tienes el PCB??
Vas a ser ese o el double MUFF??


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Gracias por la explicación Fogonazo!! ahora lo entiendo y todo tiene sentido.

Amigo GodSaveMetal, pienso armar este Muff Fuzz para ver que tal funciona, si es obvio que pienso conectarlo a una fuente regulada, a la cual iran otros efectos más pero la duda era si tenia que haber algun voltaje en la entrada de audio, pero ahora entiendo que solo es para cerrar el circuito.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

cuando termines FOTOS; FOTOS y más FOTOS!!!!!!


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día!

Alguien intentó hacer un Phase de 8 etapas?, según la teoria desfasa la señal hasta 180°

En la simulación de multisim se escucha interesante, inclui un switch para oir las diferencias entre 90 y 180° de desfase. Adjunto archivo en caso alguien se anime a hacer el PCB y probarlo antes que yo. 
Espero contar pronto con los materiales y tiempo para realizarlo, no se encuentran mucho los FETS por estos lares...

Saludos.


----------



## cacelu

Algo bien vintage...


----------



## GodSaveMetal

pablolb84 dijo:


> Buen día!
> 
> Alguien intentó hacer un Phase de 8 etapas?, según la teoria desfasa la señal hasta 180°
> 
> En la simulación de multisim se escucha interesante, inclui un switch para oir las diferencias entre 90 y 180° de desfase. Adjunto archivo en caso alguien se anime a hacer el PCB y probarlo antes que yo.
> Espero contar pronto con los materiales y tiempo para realizarlo, no se encuentran mucho los FETS por estos lares...
> 
> Saludos.



Qué FETs queres??? K30A, K117; J201; J112; 2N5457; 2N5458 o 2N5485, escoge!!!! quién te ha mentido ehhh!!! todos los que he puesto los venden en PARURO busca man busca!!!

Y el PHASER con los 4066??? y el SONIC DEATH RAY de 14 stages???


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Lamento interrumpir, pero justo ahorita estaba terminando el diseño de el PCB del Muff Fuzz y decidí agregar a la misma placa el efecto "Tremolo" de el diagrama siguiente:






El problema es que estaba buscando los datasheet de los transistores HEP 251 y HEP 801, pero no los encuentro por ningún lado y ya me imagino lo difícil que sera conseguirlos....

Así que recurro aquí para ver si alguien me puede echar una mano diciéndome algunos reemplazos que pueda usar 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Kowaky

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Lamento interrumpir, pero justo ahorita estaba terminando el diseño de el PCB del Muff Fuzz y decidí agregar a la misma placa el efecto "Tremolo" de el diagrama siguiente:
> 
> http://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/...x720/1455845_557794037630086_1765287597_n.jpg
> 
> El problema es que estaba buscando los datasheet de los transistores HEP 251 y HEP 801, pero no los encuentro por ningún lado y ya me imagino lo difícil que sera conseguirlos....
> 
> Así que recurro aquí para ver si alguien me puede echar una mano diciéndome algunos reemplazos que pueda usar
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
Mastodonte Man que raro que no este el Datasheet  en estos caso hay que recurrir al viejo libro abandonado ECG que esta en el rincón del taller, el equivalente del HEP 251 es el NTE102A un transistor de Germanio de 32V a 1Amp un PNP BJT le sirven y para el HEP 801 el NTE 312 un JFET N Channel de 30V le sirve, para tremolo circuit.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Muchas gracias Kowaki, ahora terminare el diseño con los reemplazos y cuando tenga tiempo lo armare y subire todo bien documentado 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion del vibramatic (tremolo), vibrato a tubos, harmaphone (interesante) saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Qué FETs queres??? K30A, K117; J201; J112; 2N5457; 2N5458 o 2N5485, escoge!!!! quién te ha mentido ehhh!!! todos los que he puesto los venden en PARURO busca man busca!!!
> 
> Y el PHASER con los 4066??? y el SONIC DEATH RAY de 14 stages???



Hola GSM!

En Paruro no lo dudo, hay de todo, pero en mi pueblo (Chimbote) no hay! En una tienda me dijeron que traerán ésta semana los K30A.

Buscaré información de los Phase que mencionaste.

Gracias!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola GSM!
> 
> En Paruro no lo dudo, hay de todo, pero en mi pueblo (Chimbote) no hay! En una tienda me dijeron que traerán ésta semana los K30A.
> 
> Buscaré información de los Phase que mencionaste.
> 
> Gracias!



Pablo hubieras empezado por ahi!!! en CHIMBOTE como en provicias de tooodo el mundo casi casi no existen cosas de electrónica!!
Hay PHASE con K30A, CD4066 y otros, es cosa de ver qué FETs consigues o swichtchings y te adaptas uno a tu gusto.

SUERTE!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion de yellowyeller (distorcionador),frank clarke mosfet(booster), alembic stratoblaster(booster), way huge (overdrive), saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este informacion mas tremolos y un liquidrive, saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

Ajunto esquema del OD-3 de Boss, un amigo lo adquirió recientemente, la verdad es que suena muy bien en cualquier amplificador. Recomendable


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta direccion:

http://experimentalistsanonymous.com/diy/index.php?dir=Schematics


que lo disfruten, saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día!

El autowah de los autowah's!

LoveTone MeatBall.

Sólo para valientes


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquemas de efectos fuzz, finger,face hendrix, fuxx1, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

dejo esta informacion sobre un acoustic guitar pickup, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta direccion http://analogguru.an.ohost.de/, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta direccion con algunos diagramas de efectos univox http://www.univox.org/schematics.html saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion de este sitio japones matsimin`s; muy variada informacion http://www.matsumin.net/toukou/index.html saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion de esta excelente pagina de brasil http://www.handmades.com.br/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=m4tpsh415ae97c51ommtelj975&page=proj_page saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion en ingles, saludos http://mylkstuff.com/page78.htm


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día y Feliz año a todos!

Adjunto diagrama de Ecualizador Paramétrico, para ser utilizado como pedal. Lo construí en placa no más y es muy interesante, además de ser sencillo de armar.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

pablolb84 dijo:


> Buen día y Feliz año a todos!
> 
> Adjunto diagrama de Ecualizador Paramétrico, para ser utilizado como pedal. Lo construí en placa no más y es muy interesante, además de ser sencillo de armar.
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes fotos del circuito; aún lo tienes contigo??


----------



## gerardo tovar

slambox
comparto una foto de mi booster que es una mod del super hard on de zvex. saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion de projectos para guitarra en frances, saludos http://techniguitare.com/-projets


----------



## Pablo LB

Buenas tardes!

Adjunto un esquema de un Chorus "Extraño" como lo denominó alguien más, basado en el famosísimo PT2399, los sonidos raros que saca son interesantes, por momentos hasta parece un flanger , lo armé, pero aún no puedo subir sonidos o fotos, en cuanto pueda lo haré.

Saludos!


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola
aca subo el pdf y la pagina donde esta este booster.
suena muy bien,(mas ganacia y brillo) saludos.

espero os guste


http://madbeanpedals.com/projects/


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion en ruso, saludos http://users.i.kiev.ua/~miroshko/mir/main.html


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion en ingles http://moosapotamus.net/index.html saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas, algo ruso,avia tresh master, marshall jh, saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

dejo unos enlaces interesantes
http://mutable-instruments.net/forum/discussion/comment/16219
http://www.sabrotone.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/ADAFlanger.gif
http://moosapotamus.net/ideas/
http://foro.cuartitodiyer.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5342&p=95319#p95319
http://www.musiquiatra.com/index.php?showtopic=49868
http://solderman.fatabur.se/Future project/
http://ustomp.com/
http://www.freeinfosociety.com/electronics/schempage.php?cat=1
http://elkit.web.id/


saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto un esquema de un interrupto by pass, asi tambien esta informacion de beavis audio, http://www.beavisaudio.com/schematics/ saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

Buenas noches, subo una foto de como va quedando mi pedalera Diy.

Falta ponerle los rótulos, en general estilizar más, barrer el piso , etc...

De izquierda a derecha los efectos son: 

-Delay (con PT2399), 
-EQ paramétrico. 
-Phaser (cambiando con los Switch de arriba de 4 a 8 etapas y con o sin la famosa "mod de la R28"), 
-Trémolo. 
-Chorus (con PT2399) 
- ... y un remedo de Cry Baby (que en vez del inductor comercial de 550mH utiliza un transformador de salida de audio de un TV Toshiba que utilizaba selector rotativo para los canales ). 

Luego trataré de subir audio y los diagramas de los circuitos utilizados.

Saludos.


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola.
dejo un link con informacion interesante para desarmar guitarras, y unas mod de unos pedales.

http://guitar4geek.blogspot.mx/


saludos


----------



## spunko

Hola amigos. Necesito de su gran ayuda para reversar una modificación de este pedal. Primero que todo, les comento que tengo ciertas habilidades para soldar, más no conocimiento electrónico, o sea soy bastante limitado jeje. Por ejemplo he modofocado el DS-1 com keelye, compre el kit por ebay y me quedo muy bien, o sea puedo soldar con instrucciones sin problemas.

Me compre un pedal boutique a muy buen precio, es un protone Dead horse que es un clon de tube screamer pero con los mods  famosos (creo). La cuestión es que me salio muy barato porque lo modificaron a clean boost y aunque funcione muy bien, a nadie le interesa este pedal como clean, todos lo quiere como OD.

Quiero revertir la modificación, pues creo que la misma debe haber sido solo para bajar el drive o distorsión del mismo, y dejarlo casi que clean. El problema es que no se que debo cambiar para que regrese la distorsión, me imagino que una de esas cosas debe ser el led pues antes era rojo y ahora es verde, me imagino que también deben haber cambiado resistencias o algo así, pero no se en donde, ni como identificarlas.

Adjunto fotos del pedal en mi cuenta de flickr, esperando que me puedan ayudar a reversar esta modificación para que vuelva a ser el pedal overdrive.

Gracias de antemano.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/98412073@N07/sets/72157639872854366/


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion en esta pagina http://www.electrosmash.com/schematics#amps saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de preamplificadores Leslie,saludos http://www.captain-foldback.com/Leslie_sub/combo_preamps.htm

otra direccion interesante saludos http://www.diyguitarist.com/Guitars/OA-GuitarPreamp.htm


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta direccion, con una gran variedad de diagramas de efectos y amplificadores, de diversas marcas, saludos http://bmamps.com/Tech_sch.html


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de un preamplificador "infinity", saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion en japones http://www8.plala.or.jp/KandR/contents_kousaku.html http://kandr.biz/product/kitmodel.htmlde kits de diferentes efectos para guitarra, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion de esta pagina rusa http://www.sugardas.lt/~igoramps/ saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema tube drive 200 volts, saludos


----------



## Selkir

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto este esquema tube drive 200 volts, saludos



La verdad que me ha entrado curiosidad por este circuito jeje
Lo único que no entiendo es como consigue alcanzar los 200V. ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar?

Pd. Perdón si no es el sitio más indicado para preguntar eso.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:


> La verdad que me ha entrado curiosidad por este circuito jeje
> _*Lo único que no entiendo es como consigue alcanzar los 200V*_. ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar?
> 
> Pd. Perdón si no es el sitio más indicado para preguntar eso.
> 
> Gracias.




Se logra mediante un convertidor boost formador por:
U1 (NE555), Oscilador.
L1 (Bobina)
Q2 (IRF740) Conmutador
D1 (UF4004) Rectificador
C20 (4,7µF) Filtro


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta direccion en ingles, saludos http://musicpcb.com/documentation/


----------



## crimson

Anduve clonando un pedal BOSS Blues Drive 2 para un amigo. Interesante bicho, tiene un par de operacionales discretos hechos con dos FET + 1 transistor, cuya ganancia va aumentando hasta el punto del recorte, marcado por 4 diodos en antiparalelo (2+2). Veamos el circuito:

Posee además un control de tono y uno de volumen. Con el control de drive al mínimo funciona normal, al ir dándole masa aumenta al volumen y la presencia y pasándolo de la mitad empieza a sonar podrido. El único inconveniente que tuve es que la plaqueta la diseñé para FETs BF245, pero no los conseguí en ningún lado... terminé comprando MPF102, que funcionaron muy bien, pero hay que insertarlos en la placa "al revés" que los BFs. Les dejo las placas:

Las medidas son: Placa principal: 6 x 10 cm y la del volumen y tono 5 x 2,5 cm. Veamos la distribución de componentes en la placa:

Ustedes me dirán _"...alguien siempre preocupado por la HI FI haciendo un *distorsionador...!" *_Pero bueno... hay que quedar bien con todo el público...
Saludos C


----------



## Pablo LB

Excelente clonación, esos pedales son muy resistentes y seguros, me gusta la protección contra inversión de polaridad en la alimentación. 

Va la pregunta 

Con que reemplazaste la parte del By Pass?

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Hola pablo, compré una 3PDT, así que este va a ser True By Pass, el circuito original trae un conmutador a FET. Falta que le terminen la cajita, cuando esté posteo una foto, para que se vea el conexionado. Sin embargo, ando pensando en hacer un Drive parecido pero con un operacional cuádruple y conmutación a CD4066, para aquéllos a los que les cuesta conseguir los materiales difíciles. Sería un CE BD "Crimson Electronics Blues Drive"...je 
Saludos C


----------



## Pablo LB

crimson dijo:


> Hola pablo, compré una 3PDT, así que este va a ser True By Pass, el circuito original trae un conmutador a FET. Falta que le terminen la cajita, cuando esté posteo una foto, para que se vea el conexionado. Sin embargo, ando pensando en hacer un Drive parecido pero con un operacional cuádruple y conmutación a CD4066, para aquéllos a los que les cuesta conseguir los materiales difíciles. Sería un CE BD "Crimson Electronics Blues Drive"...je
> Saludos C



Jajaja!

Excelente! 

Hago una observación, me parece que se deberia agregar las tipicas resistencias de 100k y 1k a la salida del efecto, para evitar el "pop" al activar el 3dpdt? 

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Es buena sugerencia pablo,ya lo anoto, incluiría esas resistencias sobre las fichas de entrada y salida.
Gracias por el dato 
Saludos C


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion en hungaro distorcionador conmutador con el cd4013 http://gilszkilabor.audiodiy.hu/torzito/torzito.html saludos

mas esquemas de la pagina beavis audio, saludos
http://www.beavisaudio.com/schematics/

informacion en hungaro efecto tremolo con un IRF540, saludos http://www.hobbielektronika.hu/cikkek/elektrmos_gitar_tremolo_egyszeruen.html?pg=4

adjunto esquema insanity box ( Estimado Fogonazo muchas gracias por tu sugerencia Jesucristo te ama, recibelo en tu corazon y seras salvo) 
http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/insanity.GIF
aqui la pcb layout http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/layouts/inlay.jpg


----------



## cacelu

Noto una pequeña diferencia entre el circuito del Blues Driver y el que presentas en la nota.
Subo dos circuitos del mismo, uno es true by pass y el otro el original, (no se si los subo bien)

Noto una pequeña diferencia entre el circuito del Blues Driver y el que presentas en la nota.
Subo dos circuitos del mismo, uno es true by pass y el otro el original, (no se si los subo bien)

Bueno el original no lo puedo subir (dice que ya lo subi), la diferencia es que luego de la fuente, que aparece en el angulo superior izquierdo, no va lo que esta conectadi ahi, eso va al final del circuito inferior, o sea despues del BC557. la fuente termina en la salida del operacional y el capacitor.  .


En este pdf hay aproximadamente 80 fx hasta hay algunos que combinan integrados y valvulas hay mxr, electro armonix, gibson, marshall, hay efectos y tonos, bastante extenso, pero interesante.


*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de silicon chips, tremolo, saludos http://archive.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_102004/article.html


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este enlace en polaco de u monitor a audifonos para guitarra http://mirley.firlej.org/sluchawkowy_wzmacniacz_gitarowy#stopka


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta direccion en polaco de un montaje efecto fuzz, saludos
http://mirley.firlej.org/axis_fuzz


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de un preamplificador, saludos http://www.djuke.nl/projects/2-musical-instrument/8-guitaramp


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de un efecto fuzz, saludos http://www.luciferstrip.com/fuzz/elektor-guitarfuzzunit.jpg
http://www.luciferstrip.com/fuzz/fancyfuzzbox-schematic.jpg
http://www.luciferstrip.com/fuzz/fetfuzz.jpg
http://www.luciferstrip.com/fuzz/fuzzbox.jpg
http://www.luciferstrip.com/fuzz/maestro-fz1b-schematic.jpg
fuzz con el lm386 ¡interesante! http://www.luciferstrip.com/fuzz/superdirt.jpg
http://www.luciferstrip.com/fuzz/astrotone-schematic-final.jpg


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc

Saludos a todos.
Hice el Compresor Orange y el Fuzz face de la pagina de Tonepad. Les puse un switch dpdt con un bypass milenium conectando como indica el esquema. En el fuzze face funciona bien solo que el led no enciende al encender el efecto. El led esta en buen estado. En el compresor no funciona nada. Revise todos los componentes y están en su posición correcta. ¿Qué otras reviciones tengo que hacer? 
Envìo algunas fotos, trate de tomarlas lo mas claro posible, y también los documentos.


----------



## jorge morales

estimado quetzalcoatljilhc, paisano, por favor podrias compartir algunas fotos y el esquema que usaste, para ver en donde esta el detalle...
adjunto esta direccion en frances http://acdcboogie.free.fr/memoire/memoire.htm


----------



## jorge morales

paisano verificaste los voltajes  de alimentacion al c.i?


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc

Son esos. En el fuzz face lo cheque en el diodo zener y no marca nada.


----------



## Pablo LB

quetzalcoatljlhc dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Hice el Compresor Orange y el Fuzz face de la pagina de Tonepad. Les puse un switch dpdt con un bypass milenium conectando como indica el esquema. En el fuzze face funciona bien solo que el led no enciende al encender el efecto. El led esta en buen estado. En el compresor no funciona nada. Revise todos los componentes y están en su posición correcta. ¿Qué otras reviciones tengo que hacer?
> Envìo algunas fotos, trate de tomarlas lo mas claro posible, y también los documentos.



Probaste el compresor sin el DPDT?

Saludos.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc

Ya lo probè y solo se escucha un hummm. Y el fuzz face solo funciona sin el bypass milenium, conectando solo con dpdt.


----------



## Pablo LB

quetzalcoatljlhc dijo:


> Ya lo probè y solo se escucha un hummm. Y el fuzz face solo funciona sin el bypass milenium, conectando solo con dpdt.



Los voltajes que muestras no indican nada bueno, sobre todo en el pin 1 y 2 del operacional, siguiendo el conexionado del PCB en el PDF , ambos pines deberían tener el mismo voltaje pues están unidos, por lo tanto es lógico deducir que hay malas conexiones en tu armado, asumo que estás alimentando el circuito con 12v, verifica que los condensadores soporten esa tensión y si están bien colocados, sería conveniente que muestres fotos más claras de las placas por el lado del cobre.

Otra sugerencia, cambia esos condensadores cerámicos por poliester u otro tipo.

Respecto al FuzzFace, pues solo tienes dos opciones, estás conectando mal el DPDT o el armado del milenium tiene algún error, deberías probarlo por separado.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

junto esta informacion de efecto hells gate http://www.techniguitare.com/projets/HellsGate/HellsGate.pdf
esquema en polaco preamplificador activo para guitarra http://ep.com.pl/files/6345.pdf
saludos


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc

Gracias Pablo y Jorge. Pablo ya cambiè dos condensadores y unos cables en mal estado del compresor. Lo probe sin el dpdt y suena pero se escucha un Hummm. 

En la foto esta el bypass que hice copiándolo de una pagina. También adjunto foto.


----------



## Pablo LB

quetzalcoatljlhc dijo:


> Gracias Pablo y Jorge. Pablo ya cambiè dos condensadores y unos cables en mal estado del compresor. Lo probe sin el dpdt y suena pero se escucha un Hummm.
> 
> En la foto esta el bypass que hice copiándolo de una pagina. También adjunto foto.



Hola, la fuente que utilizas, está regulada y estabilizada?

Probaste el Milleniun individualmente? Si no funciona, quizá calentaste mucho al momento de soldarlo y el FET y se estropeó.

Saludos.


----------



## gerardo tovar

una pagina interesante con footswitch cd4053
http://members.shaw.ca/roma/switching.html


----------



## chacarock

gerardo tovar dijo:


> una pagina interesante con footswitch cd4053
> http://members.shaw.ca/roma/switching.html



he estado experimentando con esos circuitos y no he tenido buenos resultados, en boosters, distors y overdrives, 
a medias y altas ganancias me recortaba la señal, y me rommmmmmmmmmmmpi la cabeza sin saber porque, en un principio pensé que era el efecto en si, algún potenciómetro alguna resistencia, los operacionales, y un dia en un foro uno explico, que solo soportan cierta cantidad de mv(si decía cuanto, no me acuerdo, pero esta en la hoja de dato de los cMOS) y los pedales entregan mas mv creo que eran, y no resistían estos integrados, asi que no quedo otra que hacer el bypass mecanico, pero, pero. el que puede andar que no probe es el que tiene el relay, solo que no se que tan difícil será conseguir esos relay con triple contacto, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion a vulvos "valve caster" http://miaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/12AU7-6111_Valve_Caster_Summary_Rev002.pdf
adjunto un by-pass con 4011,4027,4016 http://www.ee.washington.edu/circuit_archive/circuits/guitar.html


----------



## Pablo LB

chacarock dijo:


> he estado experimentando con esos circuitos y no he tenido buenos resultados, en boosters, distors y overdrives,
> a medias y altas ganancias me recortaba la señal, y me rommmmmmmmmmmmpi la cabeza sin saber porque, en un principio pensé que era el efecto en si, algún potenciómetro alguna resistencia, los operacionales, y un dia en un foro uno explico, que solo soportan cierta cantidad de mv(si decía cuanto, no me acuerdo, pero esta en la hoja de dato de los cMOS) y los pedales entregan mas mv creo que eran, y no resistían estos integrados, asi que no quedo otra que hacer el bypass mecanico, pero, pero. el que puede andar que no probe es el que tiene el relay, solo que no se que tan difícil será conseguir esos relay con triple contacto, saludos



Hola chacarock.

Cómo serían esos relay de triple contacto?
Serían de 9 pines?

Yo utilizo éste de tipo de mini-relay, sólo tiene 6 pines.


Saludos.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc

Pablo LB dijo:


> Hola, la fuente que utilizas, está regulada y estabilizada?
> 
> Probaste el Milleniun individualmente? Si no funciona, quizá calentaste mucho al momento de soldarlo y el FET y se estropeó.
> 
> Saludos.



 Saludos, ya verifique la fuente de alimentación y estaba en mal estado. Es un transformador que da desde 3v hasta 12v con un selector deslizable. No daba los voltajes correctos. 
Ya tengo otro nuevo y ya funciona el compresor sin bypas, solo que tiene un pequeño chillido como un minitaladro, supongo que algún componente se daño. Voy a cambiar todos los capacitores por otros nuevos. 
Gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## chacarock

Pablo LB dijo:


> Hola chacarock.
> 
> Cómo serían esos relay de triple contacto?
> Serían de 9 pines?
> 
> Yo utilizo éste de tipo de mini-relay, sólo tiene 6 pines.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


claro pero en ese de seis pines no puedes manejar el les de estado, salvo que utilices el milenium


----------



## Pablo LB

chacarock dijo:


> claro pero en ese de seis pines no puedes manejar el les de estado, salvo que utilices el milenium



En mi caso utilizo, un LED+resistencia en paralelo a la bobina del relé y asunto arreglado. 

En la foto muestro lo pequeños que son los relé que conseguí, el accionado es mediante un 4013.

Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

haaa jajaja, tienes razón, no me había dado cuenta, te ahgo una consulta, porque utilizas dos ralays en ese circuito, son simple? De tres patas cada uno? Saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

Hola chacarock, los relés son de dos polos (6 pines) lo que pasa que esa placa controla hasta 5 efectos, se ven dos relés que corresponden a dos efectos diferentes.

Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

haaaaa, buenísimo, che y no tenes problemas de  plop, cuando enciende o pagas el efecto? voy a ver si consigo esos reles y te cuento como me va


----------



## Pablo LB

Utilizando dispositivos mecánicos y/o electromecánicos, siempre habrá pops/crocks, pero si los circuitos están bien armados, no es algo que haga que quieras arrancarte los cabellos. 

Saludos.


----------



## gerardo tovar

armando mi boss cs-3 compressor sustainer, clon.


----------



## gerardo tovar

aca terminando mi clon boss cs-3 compressor. y mi super chorus ch-1.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

holas Gerardo qué circuito utilizaste para el CS3 compressor y del CH-1, los originales??


----------



## chacarock

sonaron a la primera?


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de preamplificador para guitarra http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7544256600_1297196770.jpg


----------



## gerardo tovar

Godsave metal, si los saque del pdf de servicio, 100% clon.
chacarock, el chorus si jalo a la primera y el compressor no. pero solo era un diodo y ya quedo funcionando.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion sobre la clavitar en frances http://78.229.172.208/ELEKTOR/ARTICLES_DISPO/1980-06-80025.pdf
mas informacion sobre efectos de guitarra http://www.mtcom.jp/~schematic/effects.htm
mas informacion de efectos http://experimentalistsanonymous.com/diy/Schematics/OOP%20Japanese%20Electronics%20Book/


----------



## alejandrogd

hola amigos miren yo he armado varios pedales y  todos en su mayoria me han quedado pero como mi estilo es el blues decidi contruir un pedal analogo y el BBE AM64 es de lo mejor que he escuchado pero al montarlo detras de un bulbo (12AU7, valvecaster) fue  mounstrozo ya que los dos activados me dan un sonido totalmente bueno aun conectados en cualquier tipo de amplificador ya sea a valvulas o transistores o hibrido el resultado es muy pero muy bueno te da desde un bosst muy agradable ,un overdrive y una distor setentera que no tiene comparacion        la verdad lo recomiend ampliamente lo arme con un eliminador de computadora (pequeño) a 18v 2A y con los transistores LM7812 y el LM7809  pude lograr que cupiera en la misma caja y ya mi pedal se conecta directo a la toma de corriente, lo he tenido horas prendido y no ha pasado nada (bueno se calienta un poco pero es por el bulbo) espero se animen a construirlo ya que para rockear no he tenido uno mejor y no me salio en mas de $600 PESOS MX



Con estos diagramas hice mi pedal ojala les sirvan


----------



## gerardo tovar

alejandrogd dijo:


> hola amigos miren yo he armado varios pedales y  todos en su mayoria me han quedado pero como mi estilo es el blues decidi contruir un pedal analogo y el BBE AM64 es de lo mejor que he escuchado pero al montarlo detras de un bulbo (12AU7, valvecaster) fue  mounstrozo ya que los dos activados me dan un sonido totalmente bueno aun conectados en cualquier tipo de amplificador ya sea a valvulas o transistores o hibrido el resultado es muy pero muy bueno te da desde un bosst muy agradable ,un overdrive y una distor setentera que no tiene comparacion        la verdad lo recomiend ampliamente lo arme con un eliminador de computadora (pequeño) a 18v 2A y con los transistores LM7812 y el LM7809  pude lograr que cupiera en la misma caja y ya mi pedal se conecta directo a la toma de corriente, lo he tenido horas prendido y no ha pasado nada (bueno se calienta un poco pero es por el bulbo) espero se animen a construirlo ya que para rockear no he tenido uno mejor y no me salio en mas de $600 PESOS MX
> 
> 
> 
> Con estos diagramas hice mi pedal ojala les sirvan



hola amigo.
en donde consegiste el bulvo???????


----------



## alejandrogd

aca en el df mexico los bulbos no son tan dificiles de encontrar aunque si son un poco caros yo los mios los compre en mercado libre en aproximadamente en 180c/u (nuevos)


----------



## gerardo tovar

gracias. si puedes pasarme el link porfavor. y en el df los consigo en republica del sañvador?


----------



## alejandrogd

el link de mercado libre no lo tengo a la mano amigo pero efectivamente en republica del salvador los encuentras (hay un local que esta enfrente de steren y electronica ag, no recuerdo bien el numero pero venden de todo tipo de bulbos y sus bases) igual en la pagina de fuga instrumentos musicales los encuentras aunque si estan mas caros y no he visto que tengan el 12AU7 tienen el 12AX7 pero creo que ese maneja mas voltaje y el que te digo maneja 9 o 12v a 1Am con muy buenos resultados si no los encuentras con gusto te vendo 2 que me sobran o 1 si quieres soy del df mx


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de preamplificador hibrido http://obrazki.elektroda.net/93_1266925496.gif
http://obrazki.elektroda.net/65_1266629695.gif
http://obrazki.elektroda.net/7_1265110569.gif
mas informacion de preamplificador hibrido
http://obrazki.elektroda.net/97_1273075262.gif
http://obrazki.elektroda.net/97_1263752096.gif
con el 12au7 *Valve Caster 2.0 - lampowy efekt typu Booster/Overdrive*
*http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9213265900_1354056265.png*
*otro mas overdrive efekt -Snapster (Gainster)*


----------



## eL1ct

Una pregunta, ese ultimo overdrive con 12au7 funciona a 12V o 9V?


----------



## jorge morales

como indica el esqema con los dos voltajes funciona, minimo 9 y maximo 12


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en portugues preamplificador inalambrico via fm http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/index.php/artigos/54-dicas/640-guitarra-sem-fio-art061.pdf
mas informacion en portugues preamplificador para guitarrra con el ca3140 http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/inde...ojetos/6763-pre-para-violao-e-guitarra-art819
otro preamplificador en portugues con el tl071 http://www.eletronica.com/pre-amplificador-de-guitarra-eletrica/
fuzz en portugues http://sombox.com.br/montagens/circuito-com-efeito-fuzz-para-guitarra/


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion de preamplificador a valvulas  http://www.tubefreak.com/mk2c.gif


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de un overdrive en japones con OP275 http://www.technobase.jp/eclib/DIGIT/KIT/overdrivekit.pdf
tanbien en japones un distorcionador con el lm308AH http://www.technobase.jp/eclib/DIGIT/KIT/distortionkit.pdf
tambien en japones preamplificador con el TL072 http://www.technobase.jp/eclib/DIGIT/KIT/getpre1.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

esquema de efecto fuzz con 2 transistores http://stomper.fc2web.com/site_image/fuzz_face_schem.gif
http://stomper.fc2web.com/site_image/patt_full.gif


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de pterodriver pd-5 hibrido http://www.yerasov.ru/PDF/pd-5mod.pdf
adjuno mas informacion sobre preamplificador hibrido stack in a box http://paia.com/prodimages/siabsch.pdf
adjunto mas informacion de Fuzzy Firebottle Guitar Distortion Pedal hibrido http://www.solorb.com/elect/musiccirc/firebottle/index.html
variable fuzz box http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/Elektor_variable_fuzz.PDF
little big muff http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/lbm.gif
adjunto esta informacion en japones con blues driver, bgm driver, tube driver 200v con sus pcb 
http://drugscore.blog99.fc2.com/blog-category-2.html


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de un distorcionador para guitarra http://www.gragitara.strefa.pl/index-fuzz.htm
adjunto mas informacion en ruso de *Marshall* Speakersim http://sam0delka.ru/topic/3092/
adjunto mas informacion en ruso con la valvula 12ax7/12au7 http://el-shema.ru/publ/lampovyj_preamp/1-1-0-223


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquema mezclador estereo con el ne5532 http://wwwc.pikara.ne.jp/penguin3hamster/pdf/MIXING%20STEREO%20AMP.pdf
http://wwwc.pikara.ne.jp/penguin3hamster/jpg_amp/stereomix3.jpg
equema preamplificador piezoelectrico para guitarra
http://wwwc.pikara.ne.jp/penguin3hamster/pdf/Piezo Charge Pre Amp.pdf
esquema mega metal distortion http://wwwc.pikara.ne.jp/penguin3hamster/pdf/MEGA-METAL DISTORTION.pdf
esquema de marshall drp-1 http://wwwc.pikara.ne.jp/penguin3hamster/pdf/Marshall_DRP-1MOD.pdf
esquema del big muff http://wwwc.pikara.ne.jp/penguin3hamster/pdf/big Muff MOD.pdf
layout del big muff http://wwwc.pikara.ne.jp/penguin3hamster/jpg_effector/sus10.jpg
back wiring del big muff http://wwwc.pikara.ne.jp/penguin3hamster/jpg_effector/sus11.jpg
adjunto informacion en portugues de tremolo http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/inde...s/9081-tremulo-para-violao-e-guitarra-art1609
mas informacion en portugues de bi-tremolo http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/index.php/eletronica/57-artigos-e-projetos/2973-art406


----------



## jorge morales

esquema de preamplificador http://hellsite.free.fr/guitare/preamp/Preamp_eprat_schema.pdf
http://hellsite.free.fr/guitare/preamp/preamp_eprat_typon.pdf
esquema del Shaka tube, hibrido tl072 y el 12ax7


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquema con el lm386 el The Tufnel Distortion 
http://www.beavisaudio.com/projects/tufnel/Tufnel_Schematic_V1_1.gif
esquema de SELMER SOLID STATE MERCURY 5 WATT AMPLIFIER   http://www.vintagehofner.co.uk/selmer/schematic/ssmerct.html


----------



## fanela

Hola a todos, perdona mi ignorancia? pero puedo poner capacitores de 630 voltios en el circuito de mi tube screamer que estoy haciendo...


----------



## Fogonazo

fanela dijo:


> Hola a todos, perdona mi ignorancia? pero puedo poner capacitores de 630 voltios en el circuito de mi tube screamer que estoy haciendo...



Sería tan sencillo responderte si te hubieras tomado la molestia de publicar el esquema o un link 

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## fanela

Perdona me equivoqué, he dicho tube screamer pero no! es el Folk Driver. Tengo todos los capacitores pero de 630 voltios, aparte de lo electrolitico que es igual.


----------



## Fogonazo

fanela dijo:


> Perdona me equivoqué, he dicho tube screamer pero no! es el Folk Driver. Tengo todos los capacitores pero de 630 voltios, aparte de lo electrolitico que es igual.



Puedes colocar capacitores con aislación para 630V, pero sería un desperdicio ya que el esquema trabaja con 9V

Trata de conseguir capacitores de poliester para 50 o 60V para los no polarizados y de 25V para los electrolíticos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de efecto tremolo con el 555 https://www.smallbearelec.com/Projects/TremBear/TremBear.html
diagrama del texas cattledrive http://taweber.powweb.com/store/texas_schem.jpg
http://taweber.powweb.com/store/texas_layout.htm
https://taweber.powweb.com/store/texas.jpg
http://taweber.powweb.com/store/texasenc.jpg
mas informacion adicional para pramplificador a valvulas, control de tonos, etc..http://taweber.powweb.com/store/modkits.htm


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de preamplificador con el ad711 http://jensign.com/mig/index.html
informacion en japones de amplificador para audifonos para guitarra http://headprops.com/jpn/craft22.htm#pagetop


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en frances, preamplificador de guitarra a fet, http://joanny.berne.free.fr/preamp_guitare_fet_j201/schema_preamp_fet_j201.pdf
informacion en frances de preamplificador marshall jmp1 http://optimisetonampli.free.fr/Download/JMP1_61-04.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

informacion sobre el shaka express http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/shakaexpress.jpg
http://www.geofex.com/FX_images/express.pdf
otro shaka braddah III http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/shaka3.jpg
shaka braddah III(modificado) http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/shakaDH.jpg
booster 2.5 http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/booster25.JPG
hot fuzz http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/hfuzz1.jpg
variable fuzz box http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/Elektor_variable_fuzz.PDF
en checo efectos fuzz 317 con el cmos 4007, con el lm317 y distorcionador http://www.frida.sk/Zaujmy/Gitara/Kytarove%20efekty/Kytarove%20efekty%20VI.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

interesante distorcionador para guitarra PLL http://www.nuevaelectronica.com/pdf/productos/LX_1715.pdf
en ingles construccion de pedal wah http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/DIY-Wah2.htm


----------



## jorge morales

informacion de piezo preamplificador http://personalpages.tds.net/~fdeck/bass/quickand.pdf
informacion de fuzz guitar http://hackaweek.com/hacks/?attachment_id=591
http://hackaweek.com/hacks/?p=558


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquema de preamplificador http://www.diyguitarist.com/PDF_Files/OpampGuitarPreamp.pdf
esquema overdrive http://guitar.ru/files/amp/ovdr-dist-scheme/amp-odis.gif


----------



## jorge morales

en ruso preamplificador para guitarra acustica con control de tono http://www.sugardas.lt/~igoramps/article44.htm


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de piezo buffer circuit http://www.diyguitarist.com/PDF_Files/FET-PiezoPreamp.pdf
informacion de original parker fly wiring diagram http://jmstaehli.com/images/guitars/Parker%20Fly%20Schematic.pdf
maestro boomerang http://www.diyguitarist.com/PDF_Files/BG-1Compact.pdf
preamplificador a fet usando el j201 http://www.diyguitarist.com/PDF_Files/CompactPreamp.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

preamplificador a valvulas http://meatexz.com/engel-sound/ech83/ECH83pre.pdf
http://meatexz.com/engel-sound/ech83/ECH83.pdf
adjunto esquema efecto pink llama http://blog-imgs-70-origin.fc2.com/d/r/u/drugscore/20PLsch.gif
http://blog-imgs-70-origin.fc2.com/d/r/u/drugscore/20PLl.png


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en japones de efecto overdrive mas el amplificador more smoky con tpa2001 http://wlst.jp/effector/moresmokyamp/MoreSmokyAmp%20Rev.A.pdf
http://wlst.jp/effector/moresmokyamp/OverDrive.pdf
adjunto esquema del kenny buffer http://wlst.jp/effector/kennybuffer/KennyBuffer-Rev.B.pdf
adjunto informacion en japones de fuente doble de 9 y 12 vcd http://wlst.jp/effector/powerjunction2/PowerJunction2-Rev.B.pdf
mas en japones efecto flanger electric mistress http://wlst.jp/effector/electricmistress/ElectricMistress.pdf
overdrive 0d-1 http://wlst.jp/effector/od-1/OD-1.pdf
overdrive tubey http://wlst.jp/effector/tubey/Tubey-Rev.A.pdf
esquema del octafussy http://www.rastopdesigns.com/images/octafussy-kit01web.jpg
http://www.rastopdesigns.com/images/Octafussy kit wiring1-full res.jpg
esquema cardinal-tremolohttp://1776effects.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Cardinal-Tremolo.pdf
esquema del red boost http://1776effects.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Litl-Red-Boost.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

informacion variada de la marca morley http://www.morleypedals.com/downloads.html
esquema de efecto fuzz con el lm741 http://bestengineeringprojects.com/electronics-projects/fuzz-effect-box-for-guitarists/


----------



## jorge morales

esquema de un delay con pt2399 http://guitar-gear.ru/forum/index.p...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=28492
esquema boss mt-2 http://guitar-gear.ru/forum/index.p...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=28598


----------



## jorge morales

preamplificador piezo electrico experimental con fet mfp-102 http://www.cigarboxnation.com/profiles/blogs/piezo-preamp-experiment


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en japones del proco-rat http://guitarder.fc2web.com/effector/24-rat.html


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquema de compresor con el ca3080a http://emusic2004.exblog.jp/iv/detail/index.asp?s=657321&i=200407/14/77/a0011077_145037.gif


----------



## gerardo tovar

aca dejo unas paginas donde estan las tripas e info de varios boss pedal para clonar.

electronec
godsavemetal

1)  http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/category/boss/
2)   http://assabbi.com/index.html
3)   http://www.arpeggio-gakki.co.jp/product/4576

les cuento que buscando en la red encontre dos fotos de pcb y layout para ver si puedo clonar el bd-2. si logro clonarlo (sprinlayout adicto) lo subo.
saludos


----------



## shino001

hola, mira lo que sucede es que ando haciendo el vox 1901 lo plantee tal cual lo tienes en el esquematico pero al momento de conectarlo no funciona, te agradeceria me explicaras como conectar los jack stereo y mono y ademas de eso si hace falta algo en el circuito
gracias


----------



## Selkir

shino001 dijo:


> ...como conectar los jack stereo y mono...
> gracias



Los jacks se conectan de la siguiente manera:
-Jack mono: se usa para la salida. Conectar la señal a la punta (tip) y el negativo al vástago (slave).
-Jack estéreo: se usa para la entrada. Conecta la señal a la punta, el negativo del circuito al vástago y el negativo de la pila al anillo (ring). De este modo, cuando se conecta y desconecta la alimentación cuando insertas o quitas el jack macho, que tiene que ser mono.


----------



## jorge morales

preamplificador con control de tonos y brillo http://inwaredizioni.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/chitarra1.gif
http://inwaredizioni.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/chitarra2.jpg
control de tonos y de ganancia para guitarra a 9vcd
http://inwaredizioni.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/ctrltonochit1.jpg
http://inwaredizioni.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/ctrltonochit2.jpg


----------



## gerardo tovar

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> holas Gerardo qué circuito utilizaste para el CS3 compressor y del CH-1, los originales??



hola amigos
aca clonando el boss bd-2 blues driver (sprinlayout adicto)


----------



## jorge morales

en portugues esquema preampificador y mixer para guitarra http://www.eletronica.com/preamplificador-e-mixer-para-guitarra-eletrica/


----------



## jorge morales

adjunro informacion de flanger loco box http://dalmura.com.au/projects/Locobox%20Spaceship%20FL-01.pdf
informacion en japones de efecto fuzz contransistores http://hayashimasaki.net/WP2/pedals/fuzzfacenow/
http://hayashimasaki.net/WP2/pedals/fuzz-face/


----------



## jorge morales

esquema overdrive con el 12au7x http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conte...rcuit-diagram-of-Guitar-Preamp-over-drive.jpg
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/The-PCB-layout-of-Guitar-Preamplifier.jpg
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/the-components-layout.jpg
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/the-Guitar-Preamp-over-drive-using-12AU7.jpg


----------



## jorge morales

JFET Piezo Pickup Buffer http://www.cafewalter.com/cafewalter/fetpre/pzp1_project.htm


----------



## jorge morales

preamplificador para guitarra http://www.ibuilditaudio.com/Projects/amplifiers/guitar-preamp-1.php


----------



## jorge morales

información del red hot en francés http://techniguitare.com/forum/realisation-montage/redhot-egaliseur-bandes-circuits-rlc-t5476.html
en frances informacion de preamplificador a valvulas con el 12ax http://techniguitare.com/forum/fiches-tutoriaux/preampli-style-fender-super-reverb-12ax7-t800.html


----------



## jorge morales

informacion sobre DOD-250 http://www.guitars-of-love.com/DOD_OD-250.html


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en ruso. 
http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=89 tremulus lune.
http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=115 double vibe.
http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=69 el hot box a valvulas.


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion en ruso:
http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=6 virtud drive
http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=113 vimana-2
http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=20 delay de la marca yesarov dm-5


----------



## jorge morales

diagrama de: 
supertron http://msswartz.tripod.com/tron.pdf
the octave screamer http://msswartz.tripod.com/octscr.pdf
the ranger moster http://msswartz.tripod.com/clnboost.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

by-pass electronico, en ruso http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=21


----------



## pablitoeste89

hola si pueden darme una mano necesitaria clonar el pedal Mxr fulbore metal, gracias


----------



## Lord Chango

pablitoeste89 dijo:


> hola si pueden darme una mano necesitaria clonar el pedal Mxr fulbore metal, gracias



Ok, te ayudamos. Tenes el esquema? El pedal original?


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de headphone para guitarra, en ingles: http://digitalcommons.calpoly.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1037&context=eesp
http://transistron.com/audio/guitar_headphone_amplifier.html
con el tda7052a http://www.diyguitarpedals.com.au/shop/boms/chime_amp_schematic.pdf
http://www.diyguitarpedals.com.au/shop/boms/chime_amp.pdf

atomic distortion https://sites.google.com/site/distorque/_/rsrc/1270079971585/home/projects/atomic-distortion/Atomic%20Distortion%201-3.bmp
https://sites.google.com/site/disto...s/atomic-distortion/Atomic Distortion 1-3.gif
chorus dimension con pt2399 https://sites.google.com/site/disto...e/projects/pictures/Dimension P 1-1 small.png
pitch incinerator con el 555 https://sites.google.com/site/disto...itch Incinerator 1-1.png?height=421&width=800
https://sites.google.com/site/disto...jects/pitch-incinerator/Pitch Incinerator.gif


----------



## jorge morales

en ruso:
el big muff 3.14 http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=18
el krank ditortus maximus http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=63
made en rusia  http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=23


----------



## jorge morales

en ruso : 
guvnor TM (modificado por crimson) asi dice el en enlace http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=7
en portugues esquemas:
efecto tremolo https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-pFhUER7DmyY/TO6lP1uOTRI/AAAAAAAAAW4/HwyuFvs6Drg/s800/pedal%2520guitar.gif


----------



## pablitoeste89

Lord Chango dijo:


> Ok, te ayudamos. Tenes el esquema? El pedal original?



no, lo q necesito es eso, si alguien tiene algun esquema



Lord Chango dijo:


> Ok, te ayudamos. Tenes el esquema? El pedal original?



no, lo q necesito es eso, si alguien tiene algun esquema


----------



## jorge morales

bendiciones estimado @pablitoeste89 te dejo este enlace(curiosamente el amigo y compañero godsavemetal participa en este foro) http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=81018.20


----------



## jorge morales

en ruso: 
tube amp graff http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=22
speaker simulator http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=40
en polaco:
wha-wha http://gragitara.strefa.pl/index-wah.htm
efecto fuzz http://serwis.avt.pl/manuals/AVT1245.pdf


----------



## gerardo tovar

que tal amigos
aca dejo la pagina que parecía:babear::buenpost: haber desaparecido 

tiene bastantes diagramas, espero ayude.

un saludo.

http://schematicheaven.net/effects.html


----------



## jorge morales

preamplificador con la 12ax http://www.safossils.com/valvewaveschematic.html


----------



## GodSaveMetal

pablitoeste89 dijo:


> hola si pueden darme una mano necesitaria clonar el pedal Mxr fulbore metal, gracias



Aver si leiste un post que por ahi puse, ese FULLBORE METAL = METAL MUFF = MT2, lo tiendes o te lo repito???


----------



## jorge morales

diagrama de super edge http://www.k2.dion.ne.jp/~vqn_npv/Super_edge_2.pdf
http://www.aleph.co.jp/~takeda/radio/SuperEdge/img/SuperEdge2-patternRevB.pdf
http://www.aleph.co.jp/~takeda/radio/SuperEdge/img/SuperEdge2-case.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

en aleman preamplificador con el bf245 http://www.flamisch.at/joomla/images/downloads/FET-PreAmp-SF.pdf


----------



## cardozom

He observado ente la oferta de valvulares algunos en donde mediante una llava en un pedal (footswitch) se puede conmutar entre un canal limpio, uno con distorsión y otro con mas distorsión aun, o sea se conmuta ente tres pre amplificadores con distinta ecualización y volumen. por ejemplo el limpio pasa por una 12AT7 y los otros por 12AX7 para obtener distintos tonos de saturacion. Mi consulta es como es la conmutación dentro del circuito ya que imagino que si es mediante un micro rele con el equipo andado debe de hacer un ruido infernal, como cuando se enchufa la guitarra con el ampli a máximo volumen. Alguno tiene un plano o un esquema que muestre como se resuelve el tema dentro de un equipo valvular ? o si fuera con reles que eso precaria se pone algun capacitor de alguna manera para evitar ese ruido de la conexion rebotes incluidos ?
Desde ya muchas gracias.

Marcelo


----------



## jorge morales

esquema de vibrato http://www.sabrotone.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/vibrato_v1.png
http://www.sabrotone.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Vibrato.gif


----------



## jorge morales

esquema a valvulas soviet attack http://www.bend-electronic.com/Bend_Electronic/Diy_Effect/Entrees/2011/5/31_The_Soviet_Attack_files/Soviet%20AttackV2%20montage.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

Manual del amplificador Create B10 (Combo)


----------



## jorge morales

mister fogonazo bendiciones, excelente aporte, ni mandado hacer, para realizarlo, gracias, Dios le ama.


----------



## jorge morales

en frances foot switch 
http://techniguitare.com/forum/realisation-montage/electronic-footswitch-t4686.html#p82315
adjunto informacion 
de guitarra hawaiana
del tube box


----------



## jorge morales

esquema del funky wah 
http://www.matsumin.net/diy/jisaku2/Funky_Wah/Funky_Wah_sch_11.BMP
http://www.matsumin.net/diy/jisaku2/Funky_Wah/Funky_Wah_Layout.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

mini marshall shred
http://www.matsumin.net/diy/jisaku1/shred_m_mini/shred_Schematic_gori.gif
http://www.matsumin.net/diy/jisaku1/shred_m_mini/shred_layout_gori.gif
http://www.matsumin.net/diy/jisaku1/shred_m_mini/shred_mini_buhin.htm
preamplificador raptag2009


----------



## jorge morales

distorsionador con transistores
http://radiostorage.net/uploads/Image/schemes/others/sound_scheme-6.png


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día!

Adjunto archivos multisim de un ecualizador paramétrico, adaptado para usarlo como pedal de guitarra. Tambien la fotito de como quedó.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

en portugues preamplificador the secret weapon http://www.altanatubes.com.br/downloads/TSW-P17V12.pdf


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día!

El famoso Crunch Box, la versión 1, la mejor (para mi), adjunto archivos de esquema y PCB en Multisim y foto del resultado...

Saludos.


----------



## polpi

Una preguntita para el que se pueda tomar la molestia... alguno que conteste como es lo que señalo.

Puede ser un error de redimensionamiento, impresion, lectura...

Desde ya gracias Atte: Pol


----------



## Fogonazo

polpi dijo:


> Una preguntita para el que se pueda tomar la molestia... alguno que conteste como es lo que señalo.
> 
> Puede ser un error de redimensionamiento, impresion, lectura...
> 
> Desde ya gracias Atte: Pol



El emisor de Q2 va conectado al capacitor de 470nF y al switch 1A


----------



## polpi

La distorsion Electra publicada al principio tiene una resistencia de ¿23MΩ?

Gracias. Atte: pol


----------



## DavidFelipe

Buenas, he venido siguiendo el tema desde hace ya un he decidido armar el pedal Boss Hacer Metal 3 que corrigió el compañero electronec , pero el pdf en el que publica el PCB al parecer está corrupto, quisiera saber si alguien que lo haya descargado antes a ver si puede facilitarme lo o si lees esto electronec por favor vuelve a subirlo, gracias. es e del post 146


----------



## Pablo LB

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Buenas, he venido siguiendo el tema desde hace ya un he decidido armar el pedal Boss Hacer Metal 3 que corrigió el compañero electronec , pero el pdf en el que publica el PCB al parecer está corrupto, quisiera saber si alguien que lo haya descargado antes a ver si puede facilitarme lo o si lees esto electronec por favor vuelve a subirlo, gracias. es e del post 146



Todo Ok. con los archivos.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

El HM3 lo construí yo del original, tiene el tone stack a transistores, el HM2 idem pero es con ICs, no sale con otro que no sea el IC original o simil como los NJM4560L, al menos es lo que he comparado con uno de hace 20 años!!! ELECTRONEC hizo una adapta para uno similar, suerte  man!!!!!
Te recomiendo que veas como se hace el PEDAL BOSS, me fascinó hacerlo; gracias a las guías de ELECTRONEC salió andando exacto!! tanto que no creen que el que he hecho es CLONE, piensan que son reissues!!!!


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en ruso del:
fender clean http://cxem.net/sound/music/music30.php
phaser guitar pedal http://cxem.net/sound/music/music37.php


----------



## jorge morales

mas en ruso :
boss ds-1http://tutlay.ru/radioshemy/r4/50-boss-ds-1-distortion.html
delay con el pt2399 http://guitarsound.ucoz.ru/publ/dilej_na_mikroskheme_rt2399/1-1-0-1
drive master http://datagor.ru/musicbox/684-gitarnyjj-jeffekt-drive-master.html
dr. quack envelope filter http://guitarwork.ru/electronic/Other/Dr_Quack_Envelope_filter/


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en checo efecto tremolo http://vo.gme.sk/_dokumentace/dokumenty/761/761-413/czn.761-413.1.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

360 fuzz http://moosapotamus.net/images/360Fuzz-v4-sch.jpg
http://moosapotamus.net/files/360%20Bass%20Fuzz%20Notes.pdf


----------



## DavidFelipe

Una pregunta, ¿es factible remplazar el jfet K30A por el K117? comparando los datashhet son casi iguales, a menos que haya mirado mal, es que quiero armar el pedal boss hyper metal corregido que se muestra en el post #140 y aquí no se consiguen jfets, solo una referencia rara y es muy cara, de hecho el datasheet del k117 dice que es para aplicaciones de audio. Gracias


----------



## Pablo LB

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿es factible remplazar el jfet K30A por el K117? comparando los datashhet son casi iguales, a menos que haya mirado mal, es que quiero armar el pedal boss hyper metal corregido que se muestra en el post #140 y aquí no se consiguen jfets, solo una referencia rara y es muy cara, de hecho el datasheet del k117 dice que es para aplicaciones de audio. Gracias



Hola, no son casi iguales, hay mucha diferencia en los VGS y la disposición de los pines... cosa irrelevante..., pero en la aplicación en que es utilizada en ese pedal, deberia funcionar. 

Otras alternativas son los 2SK246 y 2SK330 que según me parece, se consiguen por éstos lares.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en ruso jfet two channel
http://nesmoitri.3dn.ru/Statii/JFET_ENGL/Schem_HQ.JPG
http://nesmoitri.3dn.ru/publ/1-1-0-12
del jfet wah 
http://nesmoitri.3dn.ru/Statii/JFET_CRYBABY/jfetwah.GIF
http://nesmoitri.3dn.ru/publ/1-1-0-11


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en portugues de preamplificador


----------



## DavidFelipe

Pablo LB dijo:


> y la disposición de los pines...



Pues por más que miré, la distribución de los pines es la misma, y bueno, he tenido problemas para conseguir aún los k117, me hacen falta 2, ya lo estoy terminando, de momento va como en la foto, nótese que solo tengo los 2 k117 de los 4 necesarios


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en checo de preamplificador con el tl072 
http://www.elektronovinky.cz/sites/default/files/articles/1357809852/kombomikzes1.png
http://www.elektronovinky.cz/sites/default/files/articles/1357809852/kombomikzes2.png
http://www.elektronovinky.cz/sites/default/files/articles/1357809852/kombomikzes3.png
http://www.elektronovinky.cz/sites/default/files/articles/1357809852/kombomikzes4.png


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en ruso del fender twin
http://cxem.net/sound/music/music30.php
informacion en ingles del dod overdrive 250
http://tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=115
en frances del cabsimulcasque con tea2025
http://hotamp.free.fr/fichiers/CabSimulCasque.pdf
en ruso cabinet simulator
http://guitar-gear.ru/forum/index.p...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=26198​


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion en ruso de:
metal zone http://gtlab.net/ggear/project_killall.shtml
dread master http://gtlab.net/ggear/project_dreadmaster.shtml
en ruso amplificador de audifonos con el lm386,lm324
http://www.sugardas.lt/~igoramps/phone_amp.gif
http://www.sugardas.lt/~igoramps/headamps.htm


----------



## jorge morales

informacion del ring frobnicator http://www.geofex.com/PCB_layouts/Layouts/frobn.pdf
esquema del sans marshall 
http://denn.ru/sansamp/index_en.html
http://denn.ru/sansamp/scheme.gif
t-driver vintage tube overdrive
http://www.infoportal.it/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=90:t-drive&catid=15&Itemid=283


----------



## GodSaveMetal

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Pues por más que miré, la distribución de los pines es la misma, y bueno, he tenido problemas para conseguir aún los k117, me hacen falta 2, ya lo estoy terminando, de momento va como en la foto, nótese que solo tengo los 2 k117 de los 4 necesarios



y qué es eso???? K30A no hay??? es lo mismo!!!! y existe K117 en mi país asi que me da igual!!!!!


----------



## DavidFelipe

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> y qué es eso???? K30A no hay??? es lo mismo!!!! y existe K117 en mi país asi que me da igual!!!!!



Pues si lee atrás, sabrá que el boss hyper metal de electronec, y los K30 así como los K117 son jfets, por desgracia aquí en colombia son dificiles de conseguir y de hecho detuve el proyecto por falta de 2 jfets...


----------



## GodSaveMetal

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Pues si lee atrás, sabrá que el boss hyper metal de electronec, y los K30 así como los K117 son jfets, por desgracia aquí en colombia son dificiles de conseguir y de hecho detuve el proyecto por falta de 2 jfets...



Yo he hecho los dos HM2 y HM3 salieron en one, los Jfets son para BOOSTEAR un poco o pal send-return, ponle lo que tengas y te sea fácil adquirir namás mira bien los pinajes!!!!!!! 
SUERTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maub

Hola a todos, primero que nada, buenísimos los aportes, gracias y por otra parte, alguno tendrá por casualidad algún diagrama de un loop station?


----------



## gustavo rotger

Gracias a todos por tanta data estoy comensando un nuevo proyecto un pedal para bajo el bass fuzz 360 y estoy frenado con un transistor de germanio npn el 2n1306 alguien me pasa una lista de reemplazos. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mirá  , ese transistor en realidad ni es de audio , es de conmutación 







Fijate por aqui :

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/transistores-germanio#D[A:transistores-germanio,B:0]


----------



## Marce

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buenas noches, subo una foto de como va quedando mi pedalera Diy.
> Falta ponerle los rótulos, en general estilizar más, barrer el piso , etc...
> De izquierda a derecha los efectos son:
> -Delay (con PT2399),
> -EQ paramétrico.
> -Phaser (cambiando con los Switch de arriba de 4 a 8 etapas y con o sin la famosa "mod de la R28"),
> -Trémolo.
> -Chorus (con PT2399)
> - ... y un remedo de Cry Baby (que en vez del inductor comercial de 550mH utiliza un transformador de salida de audio de un TV Toshiba que utilizaba selector rotativo para los canales ).
> Luego trataré de subir audio y los diagramas de los circuitos utilizados.
> Saludos.


Como termino ese proyecto pablo??!!
Yo me estoy por armar una con el Guvnor, rebote delay 2.5 y phase 90, vi el tuyo y me encanto !!


----------



## alkur

Oigan un favor, alguien puede ver si el circuito del bee baa roland af 100 esta bien? porque lo intente armar y no suena, parece que hay algunas cosas mal con las polaidades de unos condensadores electroliticos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido !

¿ Vas a tener la cortesía de indicar a cual diagrama te referís o mejor adivinamos ?

Poné el link sin www o subi el diagrama.


----------



## yosimiro

alkur dijo:


> Oigan un favor, alguien puede ver si el circuito del bee baa roland af 100 esta bien? porque lo intente armar y no suena, *parece que hay algunas cosas mal con las polaridades de unos condensadores electrolíticos*



Si así fuera, hubieran hecho ruido, o soltado el humo.


----------



## alkur

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bienvenido !
> 
> ¿ Vas a tener la cortesía de indicar a cual diagrama te referís o mejor adivinamos ?
> 
> Poné el link sin www o subi el diagrama.



Ya subire la imagen, lo he armado pero no me funciona y creo que es por la polarodad de los condensadores electroliticos con las baterias, si alguien sabe ayudeme porfa.


----------



## Marce

Hola alkur, esta bien el esquema, aca tenes el layout y la pcb
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/effects-projects/distortion/bee-baa/
Saludos!


----------



## chacarock

Hola alkur, si tienes invertida la polaridad de los condensadores. Pueden explotar o inflarse. Rwvisalos bien. En cualquiera de estos casos tocara reemplazarlos. Saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto el esquema del "amt tubecake 3w"  el detalle seria el ajuste del amplificador


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Don Jorge que honor volver a saber de usted ¡¡¡¡. Un saludo.


----------



## jorge morales

bendiciones gracias, por razones de trabajo hasta ahorita he podido accesar, y poder realizar este aporte


----------



## Tulivar

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Correcto*
> 
> Pero la batería *NO* puede quedar conectada a otros puntos u otros circuitos, es exclusiva de la alimentación del operacional



Entonces el circuito de la masas virtual para la alimentación del operacional debería tener otra batería aparte? Entiendo, pero esto no me cierra a la hora de ver un circuito de un pedal de efecto, ya que nunca he visto un pedal que requiera de mas de una batería de 9v. 
Dejo aquí el diagrama para que lo puedan ver (omnidrive). Espero poder explicarme bien.

Por otro lado, hay otro circuito que cumple la misma función de distorsionar, pero alimenta los operacionales con 9v, en lugar de +4,5 y -4,5v. También les dejo el diagrama (bluesbreaker).


----------



## Fogonazo

Tulivar dijo:
			
		

> Entonces el circuito de la masas virtual para la alimentación del operacional debería tener otra batería aparte? Entiendo, pero esto no me cierra a la hora de ver un circuito de un pedal de efecto, ya que nunca he visto un pedal que requiera de mas de una batería de 9v.
> Dejo aquí el diagrama para que lo puedan ver (omnidrive). Espero poder explicarme bien.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay otro circuito que cumple la misma función de distorsionar, pero alimenta los operacionales con 9v, en lugar de +4,5 y -4,5v. También les dejo el diagrama (bluesbreaker).



Se necesita *Solo 1 batería *

¿ Miraste el esquema que publicaste ?


----------



## Tulivar

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Se necesita *Solo 1 batería *
> 
> ¿ Miraste el esquema que publicaste ?



Si, efectivamente lo vi. Pero ése no es el efecto que pretendo hacer ahora. El que busco hacer es el omnidrive, el que publicaste es el bluesbreaker.

Por otro lado, me gustaría saber, si no es demasiada molestia, la razón por la que en el bluesbreaker los operacionales no tienen alimentación simétrica. De todos modos, esto es una pequeña duda, no es realmente importante.


----------



## Fogonazo

La alimentación de los operacionales puede o *no* ser simétrica





Es el mismo tipo de fuente virtual del ejemplo anterior.


----------



## Tulivar

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La alimentación de los operacionales puede o *no* ser simétrica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es el mismo tipo de fuente virtual del ejemplo anterior.



Ahh perfecto, muchas gracias por la velocidad de las respuestas y mil disculpas por ser tan reiterativo.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto a uds. esta direccion de un switch electronico, explorando la pagina hay mas informacion interesante, esta en frances, hasta pronto amigoshttp://hotamp.free.fr/elctroswitch.html


----------



## Marce

Buenos dias, adjunto el classic delay, ya que en el buscador del foro no lo encontre, para quienes arman sus propios pedales, sepan que es mucho mas nitido que el rebote 2.5 de tonepad, en mi opinon (no soy guitarrista) el rebote suena hermoso cuando se usa con una distorsion/fuzz, pero en guitarra limpia es mucho mas cristalino el classic delay.
 No lo diseñe yo, pero si lo e montado varias veces, saludos.


----------



## Tulivar

Buenos días, tengo encargado un omndrive john hollis (es una de las distorsiones que aparecen al principio del tema). Luego de haber montado en la protoboard la primer etapa de la distorsión, a la salida del primer amplificador operacional, puedo ver que si bien los filtros de frecuencia que tiene a la entrada parecen funcionar correctamente, a la salida del operacional la onda se me recorta quedándome con una media onda. Evidentemente esto se debe a que el operacional esta alimentado únicamente con los +9v de la batería. Pero si bien el esquemático no aclara la alimentación, en otro pedales como el bluesbraker marshall (también al inicio del tema) usan los mismos operacionales tl072 y los mismos se alimentan con +9v.
Entonces mi pregunta es, es normal que se recorte la onda a la salida del operacional? influye en el funcionamiento de la distorsión y el sonido de la guitarra?
En caso de que esto deba corregirse, alimentarlo cual seria la mejor forma de hacer una tierra virtual para lograr +/-4,5v? ya que he visto diagramas que usan resistencias, capacitores o incluso diodos. Otra solución que se me había ocurrido seria acoplar el circuito con capactiores a la entrada y la salida de modo que trabaje en continua, pero sinceramente no tengo tantos conocimientos y no estoy seguro de que funcione y aun menos de que capacitores debería usar.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jorge morales

mis estimados amigos bendiciones, adjunto a sus amables consideracion este diagrama amplificador 2w para guitarra.
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page182.htm


----------



## jorge morales

preamplificador a valvulas http://www.eleccircuit.com/guitar-preamp-over-drive-using-12au7/


----------



## jorge morales

distorsionador y miniamplificador con el tda2030, en ruso http://cxem.net/sound/music/music41.php


----------



## diegomj1973

Comparto una verdadera perlita en el adjunto para quienes deseen implementar un control de tonos FMV para guitarra. Está debidamente explicado, calculado, analizado y medido (como todo debería ser ).

Pregunto: ¿existe algún amplificador comercial para guitarra que tenga implementado múltiples tone stacks para emular varios estilos?. De no existir (cosa que no creo), eso podría dar pié para un lindo proyecto comunitario: partiendo de una misma entrada de señal, poder elegir estilo Marshall, Fender, Vox, E series, Bench ó Big Muff (por mencionar solo algunos), para atacar de forma muy particular la etapa de salida.

Para quienes no quieran jugar con válvulas puedo sugerir (si se pudiese implementar con éxito y bajo costo) el amplificador current drive con 2 mosfets (el cual es muy fácil y rápido de implementar).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-current-drive-solo-2-transistores-136536/

Saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola amigos
compre una 12ax7 y quiero un overdrive, busque algnos diagramas pero decia que usaban mas de 100 volt, y otros pero con la 12au7, mi pregunta es si es lo mismo? y si tienen algun diagrama para la 12ax7.

gracias de antemano


----------



## Marce

Hola; cin una 12ax7 podes armarte el valvecaster; buscalo cómo matsumin valvucaster; trabaja a 9v es un booster/overdrive muuy bueno


----------



## Rataplan

Hola, les hago una consulta sencilla si me pueden ayudar :
necesito saber la polaridad de la ficha de alimentacion del pedal Tube Screamer TS808, les dejo una imagen del diagrama que saque de la pagina de Ibanez. El centro es masa o me equivoco?, la simbologia me confunde un poco, gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## Fogonazo

No lleva _"Ficha de alimentación"_, el mismo "Plug" de la guitarra cierra el circuito de la batería a masa al ser insertado en el jack

Ver el archivo adjunto 139221​
Es un Jack de 2 canales (Estéreo) el contacto del medio cierra el circuito y el contacto de la punta ingresa la señal de audio.


----------



## Rataplan

Muchas gracias por su respuesta Sr. Fogonazo, me queda claro lo que me explica y muy didactico pero me deja dudas la entrada mini plug que tiene en su parte de arriba el pedal.
Yo use un tiempo pedales de otras marcas como DOD y BOSS, en ellos la alimentacion es de 9v por ficha mini plug, pero Ibanez nunca.
Para este pedal en particular se vende un adaptador inclusive, el AC109.
Creo que desarrolle mal la pregunta, pido disculpas si asi fue...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ska_gatotw

Hola, los pedales Ibanez, boss y casi todos los del mercado con ficha de alimentación de 2.1mm se alimentan como publicó Elaficionado, pero hay otros (Ibanez viejos, DOD, algunos argentinos de los 90) que usan una ficha miniplug mono (las comunes en audio) para alimentarlo, en ese caso el positivo es el TIP (la punta) y el negativo es la carcaza.
un saludo!


----------



## Rataplan

Perdon por la tardanza es que estaba en el trabajo. 
Fogonazo, elaficionado y ska_gatotw les agradezco enormemente por su tiempo y esfuerzo en explicarme, me quedo muy claro todo, mas didactico y mejor explicado imposible, el pedal es de un cliente y queria asegurarme que saliera bien de una.
Coincido en todo lo que me explicaron y pude comprobarlo. Gran abrazo para todos...


----------



## polpi

Me encontré con el esquema del Green Ringer de D. Amrstrong y como me gusta el sonido de ese pedal estaba dispuesto a hacerlo, pero... me propuse terminar de leer el hilo para saber de otras cosas y me encontré con esto:

Archivo subido por Fogonazo


y luego Jorge Morales sube este:


Si bien los valores de los componentes coinciden la disposición no.  ¿Alguien sabe la configuracion correcta?

Por cierto hice un pcb para el Bluesbreaker de Marshall y mañana lo hago realidad.

Saludos: Polpi.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Muy largo de explicarte técnicamente, en síntesis, son lo mismo, monta el que más te guste, son idénticos a nivel prestacional.
Un saludo.


----------



## John Miller

polpi dijo:


> Me encontré con el esquema del Green Ringer de D. Amrstrong y como me gusta el sonido de ese pedal estaba dispuesto a hacerlo, pero... me propuse terminar de leer el hilo para saber de otras cosas y me encontré con esto:
> 
> Archivo subido por Fogonazo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140276
> 
> y luego Jorge Morales sube este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140277
> 
> Si bien los valores de los componentes coinciden la disposición no.  ¿Alguien sabe la configuracion correcta?
> 
> Por cierto hice un pcb para el Bluesbreaker de Marshall y mañana lo hago realidad.
> 
> Saludos: Polpi.




Hola buen día y si te pasas por aquí: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/effects-projects/octave/dan-armstrong-green-ringer/

MK.


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos!

Vengo con una consulta, hace años que tengo armado un pedal de volumen (Craig Anderton), al cual nunca ensamblé en el pedal de expresión porque es bastante complicado de hacer y que quede bien. Así que se me ocurrió reemplazar el potenciómetro por un switch y una resistencia. En la imagen, quiero reemplazar lo que está en rojo, por lo que está en azul.

Ahora bien, lo que me gustaría hacer es que el cambio de volumen sea gradual, para "simular" el potenciómetro. En un principio pensé que el capacitor C2 era el encargado de eso, pero en la simulación del circuito no puedo lograr el efecto que busco. Alguna idea de como lograrlo?

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo LB

Hola, prueba con LDR, he probado muchas veces y el resultado es bastante aceptable.

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Chango

Pablo LB dijo:


> Hola, prueba con LDR, he probado muchas veces y el resultado es bastante aceptable.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, un LDR conectado como? No me queda muy claro.


----------



## ska_gatotw

Hola, me parece que Pablo no entendió bien, ¿la idea es que al presionar el switch el cambio de un volúmen a otro sea progresivo?, francamente no tengo la menor idea cómo resolverlo, pero pretendía aclarar la duda.

un abrazo!


----------



## Fogonazo

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola, un LDR conectado como? No me queda muy claro.



Puedes armar un divisor resistivo en lugar del potenciómetro con un LDR y una resistencia fija.

El LDR lo iluminas con un LED y este lo alimentas mediante la descarga de un capacitor.

Al desconectar la tensión sobre el capacitor, el LED irá disminuyendo su intensidad y el LDR aumentando su resistencia variando la relación del divisor resistivo tal como un potenciómetro. Pero con la diferencia que será automático al presionar un switch.


----------



## Pablo LB

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola, un LDR conectado como? No me queda muy claro.



La idea del efecto es utilizar el pedal de expresión, lo que utilizo en lugar del potenciómetro es una configuración de Led+LDR, algo como lo que muestro en la imagen, al presionar el pedal se acerca el haz de luz al LDR, provocando la variación de la resistencia en éste, el haz de luz del Led hay que estrecharlo con una capucha o pintandolo, en los wah que he construido están trabajando bien.

Saludos.


----------



## walter leonardo

Hola estoy diseñando este circuito que adjunto en la imagen. 
Lo uso para preamplificar la salida de la guitarra acústica que contiene un piezo y el circuito además tiene un distorsionador fuzz, la salida va conectado a la entrada de un amplificador el cual es de buena calidad.
El circuito funciona de 10 sin interferencias. Esta dentro de una cajita metallica mas sus cables coaxial para evitar las interferencias.

Lo que desearía hacer es mejorar la distorsión fuzz o hacerla mas potente modificando o agregando algunos componentes, pero nose como.

Si alguien me ayuda y me da sugerencias?


----------



## crimson

walter leonardo dijo:


> Lo que desearía hacer es mejorar la distorsión fuzz o hacerla mas potente modificando o agregando algunos componentes, pero no se como.



Hola Walter Leonardo, lo que se necesita para lograr un fuzz más profundo es subirle la ganancia al integrado. Eso se logra  subiendo la resistencia en paralelo a los diodos (hasta 1 Megaohm, para probar) o bajar la resistencia de 4K7, probá con 470 ohm o similar. 
Saludos C


----------



## walter leonardo

Efectivamente funciono como dices. Estoy probando a ver como termina.
Gracias.

Para los que quieran armarlo, yo lo ise con diodos de germanio, no lo probé con diodos de silicio.


----------



## jorge morales

bendiciones mis estimados, la paz del Señor Jesucristo de Nazareth sea con uds. y sus familias, les adjunto un archivo de una revista italiana, de un efecto wa wa, espero les agrede y sea de ayuda.


----------



## sonosur

Buenos días compañeros.
Estoy reparando una pedalera de guitarra Metal Muff with Top Boost y el síntoma es que no realiza el bypass con señal de guitarra. Metiendo una señal con el generador de 0db/1Khz, si llego a tener el bypass limpio. Que puede estar mal que para una señal tan baja como es la de una guitarra no funcione?, gracias.


----------



## jorge morales

http://www.valvewizard.co.uk/index.html les adjunto esta direccion electronica de efectos de guitarra


----------



## jorge morales

bendiciones mis estimados, adjunto direccion de archivo de la revista italiana sperimentare, pagina 37, distorsionador, http://www.introni.it/pdf/Sperimentare 1982_06.pdf, asi tambien en la pagina 17 de la revista italiana nuova-elettronica otro distorcionador a transistores, http://www.adrirobot.it/nuova_elettronica/pdf/nuova-elettronica-027.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

Bendiciones mis estimados me pareció interesante este video, sencillo mini amplificador para guitarra.


----------



## colcrt

*H*ola, estoy montando el *big muffi pi clon*, no logre entender el de aquí (esquema) por que le faltan el led y el pulsador, pero encontré un circuito muy similar salvo algunas diferencias,

*A*lguno me podría *ayudar indicándome* como se coloca el pulsador *(3PDT)* no entiendo muy bien esa parte de ese circuito y me frustra un poco no poder culminar :/

circuito q*ue* estoy montando ---> pdf

*S*aludos;


----------



## pepbeck

Pablo LB dijo:


> La idea del efecto es utilizar el pedal de expresión, lo que utilizo en lugar del potenciómetro es una configuración de Led+LDR, algo como lo que muestro en la imagen, al presionar el pedal se acerca el haz de luz al LDR, provocando la variación de la resistencia en éste, el haz de luz del Led hay que estrecharlo con una capucha o pintandolo, en los wah que he construido están trabajando bien.
> 
> Saludos.


Me parece extraño ese montaje. Le veo muchos problemas como:

-Hay un componente electrónico en movimiento necesariamente conectado a un cable que debe moverse también: puede llevar al desgaste del cable
-Aunque consigas dirigir un haz de luz a la LDR la variación de acercamiento/alejamiento debe ser muy poca
-No está aislado de fuentes externas de luz

En todos los montajes que he visto hasta ahora lo que hacen es montar en la base del pedal o un lateral un conjunto led-LDR enfrentados y encerrados en la tipica caja negra y por una ranura una lengueta entre ellos que sube y baja con la parte móvil del pedal.

Por otra parte una LDR no sustituye a un potenciómetro sino a un reostato. Se puede modificar el circuito para un reostato o se puede montar con 2 LDR combinadas como hacen los pedales Morley.


----------



## Fogonazo

En varios de os comentarios de este post se menciona el empleo de compuertas lógicas com etapas de amplificación.
En este paper hay algo mas de info sobre este tema.

*¡ Enjoy it !​*


----------



## jorge morales

http://cxem.net/sound/music/music42.php les adjunto direccion de una pagina rusa, de montaje para bajo del jfet alembic F2b, bendiciones mis estimados, espero que sea de ayuda.


----------



## jorge morales

gracias mi estimado fogonazo, por su apoyo


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador bajo o guitarra para pequeño parlante o auriculares con entrada auxiliar.*













​


----------



## jorge morales

bendiciones mis estimados, le adjunto un enlace interesante sobre el tremolo,http://moosapotamus.net/files/stompboxology-mo-tremlo.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este enlace, de amplificador de audifonos para guitarra.
https://blog-imgs-91-origin.fc2.com/d/r/u/drugscore/08_116_2HEAD3s.gif


----------



## jorge morales

bendiciones mis estimados adjunto a uds este enlace de la pagina de don newton braga, de un mini amplificador con el tda2002, con entradas de guitarra y microfono, lo dejo a sus amables consideeracion
http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/inde...ficada-para-violao-guitarra-e-karaoke-art3014


----------



## jorge morales

bendiciones mis estimados, adjunto otro enlace de don newton braga de un efecto tremolo http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/index.php/projetos/14219-tremulo-para-violao-e-guitarra-art1688


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto la siguiente direccion en portugues de un montaje tipo fuzz http://blog.novaeletronica.com.br/circuito-distorcedor-de-guitarra-pedal-de-guitarra/


----------



## jorge morales

bendiciones, adjunto esta informacion efecto wha wha en ruso de la pagina radiokot http://radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/other/24/


----------



## jorge morales

les adjunto esta direccion en japones de varios efectos, solo darle a traducir, y seguir los montajes
可燃ごみ箱 自作エフェクター（アナログ）

adjunto esta direccion a sus consideracion, bendiciones, PCB layouts for diy stompboxes: February 2009


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Hola gente, aqui dejo mi aporte, es un pedal de efecto para guitarra, es el XXL de terch 21. El circuito lo levante de un blog, estaba incompleto y tenia solo las imagenes. Lo armé, probé y corregí. Funciona perfecto, el único inconveniente va a ser conseguir el TL2262 o el 2272. Se lo consigue por internet o en buenos aires.
 A este circuito no lo van a conseguir en ningun lado. Adjunto directamente el PDF.


----------



## Pool94

Saludos, tal vez alguien me podría explicar un poco como entender el diagrama?, no logro comprender la determinación de la entrada y salida de la señal, gracias.

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​
*Recopilación de Circuitos Para Guitarra Eléctrica *

*////*

*tal vez alguien podria explicarme la entrada y salida de la señal en esos diagramas?, no comprendo muy bien el diagrama no es muy explicito. gracias.*


----------



## Fogonazo

Pool94 dijo:


> Saludos, tal vez alguien me podría explicar un poco como entender el diagrama?, no logro comprender la determinación de la entrada y salida de la señal, gracias.
> 
> *[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​
> *Recopilación de Circuitos Para Guitarra Eléctrica *
> 
> *////*
> 
> *tal vez alguien podria explicarme la entrada y salida de la señal en esos diagramas?, no comprendo muy bien el diagrama no es muy explicito. gracias.*


Los diagramas son suficientemente explícitos, siempre que se posea algún conocimiento previo sobre el tema.
¿ A que diagrama en particular te estas refiriendo ?


----------



## Pool94

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los diagramas son suficientemente explícitos, siempre que se posea algún conocimiento previo sobre el tema.
> ¿ A que diagrama en particular te estas refiriendo ?





Te cuento que no comprendo esa parte en los diagramas donde van los jacks hembra, los de entrada dicen que tienen 3 conexiones y de salida 2, no se si sera porque el primero tiene que ser un stereo, como por ejemplo el bluesbraker de Marshall., Saludos.


----------



## el indio

Porque se utilizan para interrumpir la alimentacion si no esta conectados con el plug de entrada, fijate que uno de los contactos se utiliza solo para cortar el negativo de alimentacion, salvo eso el resto no creo que tenga mucho que explicarse, se hace esto en los pedales de efectos para evitar gastar bateria u olvidarselos conectados


----------



## Pool94

el indio dijo:


> Porque se utilizan para interrumpir la alimentacion si no esta conectados con el plug de entrada, fijate que uno de los contactos se utiliza solo para cortar el negativo de alimentacion, salvo eso el resto no creo que tenga mucho que explicarse, se hace esto en los pedales de efectos para evitar gastar bateria u olvidarselos conectados


Tiene sentido, entonces se va a utilizar stereo en la entrada y mono a la salida verdad? Casi como regla general para estos diagramas.- solo esa parte no comprendía muy bien porque yo usaba dos monos y un interruptor extra en la entrada.


----------



## jorge morales

February 2012 | La Révolution Deux les adjunto esta direccion que contiene informacion muy interesante de montajes de pedales, bendiciones

Membuat gitar amplifre Clone IBANEZ GTA layout - Blogkamarku.com adjunto esta direccion en la cual describe el armado de de un clon ibanez, en la cual con el traductor tendran la informacion necesaria, mas una variedad de circuitos, Dios les siga bendiciendo

Sombox, artigos, dicas, novidades, motagens, projetos de caixas de som. les adjunto este enlace en portugues de un efecto fuzz, Dios les siga bendiciendo


----------



## Ariel R

Permiso.... acá les dejo a todos los amantes de la distorsión extrema, el archi famoso Metal Zone 2 (MT2). Me tome el trabajo hace unos años, de ubicar los componentes en el pcb tal y como están ubicados en el diseño original, a excepción de la placa donde están montados los potenciómetros, la cual fue rediseñada para los potenciometros que pude conseguir y para el gabinete que tenia a mano (y luego al pie). Está hecho con Eagle 7.6.0 y todos los archivos están en el RAR que adjunto en este mismo comentario. Salut


----------



## Yosept jara

Buenos días, alguien tiene, tal vez, un diagrama de este pedal?, o en todos caso, ¿cual seria el principio de funcionamiento, y como es que se obtiene ese efecto?


----------



## LeanxD

hola, alguno conoce algun diagrama de flanger que se pueda armar no tan complejo ja,
puede ser con el integrado este pt2399 o alguno asi, 
Gracias


----------



## Yosept jara

hola, bueno sucede que me arme este pedal, funciona pero a bajo volumen: cuando en el ampli lo uso en limpio no se escucha nada, solo se escucha cuando selecciono el canal de distorsion  en el maximo volumen, y se escucha maso o menos, estoy pensando que tal vez el problema este en etapa de ganancia del operacional, revisando solo encontre este problema: donde esta encerrado, me marca continuidad, quisiera saber si es normal eso (ya probe cambiando de capacitor, ademas si lo saco igual suena bajo las mismas condiciones) espero sus respuestas .


----------



## DOSMETROS

1M ( 1.000.000 Ohm) no es continuidad . . . quitala y volvé a medir ¿ Operacional en corto ?


----------



## Fogonazo

*Un circuito (Pedal) rever muy completo* 





*¡ Enjoy it !*​


----------



## gerardo tovar

Buenas 
Gracias por el aporte Fogonazo. ¿En que programa esta el PCB ?


----------



## Fogonazo

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Buenas
> Gracias por el aporte Fogonazo. ¿En que programa esta el PCB ?


¿ Cual ?


----------



## gerardo tovar

el reverb del mensaje1240?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

gerardo tovar dijo:


> el reverb del mensaje1240?
> gracias



Son archivos Eagle

convertir BRD (eagle) a PCB


----------



## Yosept jara

Hola o todos, tengo un problema con el siguiente pedal wah-wah automático, sucede que la señal de la guitarra se ve bastante atenuada al pasar por el efecto, y la guitarra solo se escucha pasando si activo el canal de distorsión del amplificador, sin este simplemente no se escucha nada.
Y si quito la alimentación del circuito, pero sigue la señal de la guitarra pasando por el circuito, se escucha muy poco atenuada, incluso en el canal en limpio, alguna sugerencia??


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Observaste las *NO* uniones que aparecen en el circuito sobre la entrada antes de la resistencia de *47KΩ *?


----------



## Yosept jara

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Observaste las *NO* uniones que aparecen en el circuito sobre la entrada antes de la resistencia de *47KΩ *?


Gracias fogonazo por el interés. Si, de echo le di varias revisadas, tanto al esquema como al PCB que hice.


----------



## Jota Jota

Muy buenas a todos, abro este nuevo tema para que aquí todos los que nos dedicamos a construir pedales DIY sea para nuestro Bajo Eléctrico o Guitarra Eléctrica, podamos ir aportando este fenomenal material al Foro.

Hoy les traigo este pedal legendario llamado KRANK Distortion Maximus versión horizontal con su respectivo diagrama de conexion, PCB y esquemático espero que les sea de utilidad 





​















Proximamente en su Versión Vertical 

​




Nota: Para mejores resultados usar el LM386N-3, capacitores de Metal Film o en su defecto de poliéster.


----------



## Jota Jota




----------



## Jota Jota

Muy buenas a todos, hoy les traigo un pedal Shield para Arduino de  ElectroSmash 

















Pedal Shield Uno: ElectroSmash - pedalSHIELD UNO Arduino Guitar Pedal.


Mas Pedales Open Source en ElectroSmash - Electronics for Audio Circuits.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Buenas caballero, para distorsion para estilos cantautor, triana y todo eso yo elegiria algun tubescreamer, aunque para ese estilo de musica lo mejor seria un chorus, o un delay, como distorsion ya te digo, algo suave el tubescreamer.

Si quieres un pedal sencillo de hacer y que emula bastante bien el sonido de la distorsion de un ampli de vavulas te recomiendo el bsiab2, es uno de los mejores pedales que he probado, yo me hice uno y me encanta.


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola estoy buscando hacerme de un reverb, pero quería preguntar opiniones, estoy entre un hall of fame, un rv6 de boss o el m300 mxr reverb.
Que opinan o si hay algún otro que se me este pasando. Gracias


----------



## malesi

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Hola estoy buscando hacerme de un reverb, pero quería preguntar opiniones, estoy entre un hall of fame, un rv6 de boss o el m300 mxr reverb.
> Que opinan o si hay algún otro que se me este pasando. Gracias


El oído y el bolsillo mandan.
Mírate esto: ▷ 10 Mejores pedales de reverb para guitarra [GUÍA DE COMPRA 2021 ]


----------



## malesi

Un libro guapo.
*The Science of Electric Guitars and Guitar Electronics
*


----------



## malesi

Ayer me aburría y me hice un compresor  
El Diamante compresor reducido.








La LDR usada tiene 10 Megas en la oscuridad, No puse el Optoacoplador  VTL5C3 ya que no le tenía.
El LDR y el led van en una cajita para que no les de la luz, pues si no como que no hacen nada.
Los transistores 2n5088 los he sustituido por BC550 (MIRAR LAS PATAS QUE NO VAN IGUAL)
El op275 creo que se puede sustituir por el Tl072

Para bajo
- El condensador 1uF en serie con el 3.3K a gnd (U1B) -3dB@48HZ, debe duplicarse para darle un punto -3dB de 24HZ, 
- y los dos condensadores en el circuito de entrada del voltaje de control dual opamp (15n y 3.3n (-3dB @ 105HZ) deben hacerse 47n y 10n, para -3dB de 34HZ (41HZ es la nota más baja en un bajo de 4 cuerdas)

Muestra mp3


----------

